# 9th September 2016 Knitting Tea Party as Sam returns from Seattle



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is Saturday morning the 10th in New Zealand as I write this, the sun is above the horizon, but only just starting to clear the roof tops. Looks to be a gloriously fine day, still on the chilly side, but the low weather system that brought snow to the south has moved out into the Pacific Ocean. Officially we are a few days into Spring, and on the 25th our clocks will go forward for Summer time. 
I spoke with Heidi earlier, Sam was delayed in his flight by fog. She is expecting him to be at the airport sometime after 9p.m., prayers I am sure from all of us that his trip goes smoothly, and no bad reactions this time.
It is a good time of year here for lemons that are grown abundantly in Auckland. This recipe is one I used to make often for my girls. According to my 1972 revised and upgraded copy of Mrs Beeton's 'Cookery and Household Management', it is an Australian recipe, but it is also included in iconic New Zealand recipe books.
*Lemon Delicious Pudding*
1oz butter (30g) or for double the size (75g)
2 oz castor sugar (60g) or (150g)
1 oz flour (30g) or (75g)
2 lemons or oranges (2) or (4)
2 eggs (2) or (4) (separated)
10 fl oz milk (250 mls) or (500 mls)
Cream the butter and sugar together, add the sifted flour, and the grated rind and juice of the fruit, egg yolks and the milk. Whisk the egg whites stiffly, and fold in. Transfer into a greased pie dish, stand in a baking tray of water and bake in a cool oven (310*F) (130*C), for 45 minutes.
Serve hot with unwhipped cream, (depending on your waistline!)
4 (8) helpings.
Gwen mentioned that she had cooked bought gnocchi, if you can get a really floury potato, not an all purpose variety they can be made at home. 
These recipes following are from a well-known New Zealand cook- Jo Seagar.
*Potato Gnocchi*
1 kg potatoes, a suitable variety in NZ is Agria or Desiree
Salt
2 eggs
1 ¼ cups bread making flour (our cups hold 250 mls)
Scrub the potatoes and leave whole in their skins. Place in a saucepan, cover with cold water and bring to the boil. Cook until tender when pierced with a sharp knife- about 25 - 30 minutes.
Drain in a colander and as soon as they are cool enough to handle, but still hot, peel off and discard the skins. Press the warm potatoes through a potato ricer. This is the best tool for this, but failing that force through a sieve.
Place the potato in a large bowl, or in a mound on the bench, and add a few pinches of salt. Mix in the eggs and ¾ of the flour with your hands- combining into a dough. Add extra flour only as you need it. This is important- you do not want to add more than is necessary to make a soft dough. The eggs help the dough to stay together and firm up when cooked. 
Dust your work surface with flour and flatten the dough down into a plate shape about 2 cm thick, (3/4 inch) . Cut into 2cm wide strips. Roll each strip into a long sausage shape then cut into 1.5cm pieces (just larger than ½ inch) some flatten them slightly with a fork, the important thing is that they are of a similar size to cook evenly. 
Rest for an hour if possible before cooking, they can be successfully frozen at this stage, and cooked from frozen when required.
To cook: bring a large saucepan of water to the boil. Add 2 tablespoons sea salt. It should taste like the sea. Drop the gnocchi into the water all at once, and stir to prevent them sticking together. As soon as they rise to the surface (about two minutes) lift them out with a slotted spoon, or drain in a colander and add immediately to your sauce.
*Gnocchi with Creamy Gorgonzola Sauce*
4 - 6 serves
500 ml cream
300 g soft Gorgonzola (I would have to use an ordinary blue cheese)
Freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon flour
Gnocchi made with 1 kg potatoes.
Bring the cream to the boil in a large frypan. Trim off any hard rind from the cheese and chop into small dice.
When the cream is boiling reduce the heat to a gentle simmer. Add the cheese reserving a little for garnish, and a good grind of pepper. Stir until the cheese melts. Whisk in the flour, stirring the sauce until it thickens slightly. Keep warm. 
Have warm bowls at the ready. Cook the gnocchi, discard the water and return the drained gnocchi to the hot saucepan, pour the hot sauce over. Divide among the bowls and crumble over the reserved cheese.

*Gnocchi with Garlic, Brown Mushrooms and Parsley Sauce*
4 -6 serves
2 tablespoons Olive Oil
50g butter
4 garlic cloves thinly sliced
20 brown mushrooms thinly sliced (about 2 cups)
Gnocchi as before
1 handful Italian Parsley (chopped)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper.
Heat a large frypan over medium high heat, add the olive oil and butter. 
When sizzling, add the sliced garlic and mushrooms . Meanwhile cook the gnocchi. Stir-fry the sauce for 2-3 minutes, then add the strained gnocchi and parsley, and season with salt and pepper. Toss to mix well and coat the gnocchi with the butter. Serve immediately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

from darowil - Margaret:
This week has been busy week as you can see!
*busyworkerbee's* aunt passed away late last week. And her niece was unable to have the valve replacement via a catheter as planned and so is facing open heart surgery next year.

*Railyn* has settled on their motor home. should be able to move in within 6 weeks.

*Fan* has an ear infection- and travelling to Australia in a month so hoping it is fully cleared by then.

*Swedenme's* DS1 has had his line out- meaning things seem more final. They received Matthew's drawing of Mishka- lifted them all after a tough week.

*Sugarsugar's* best friend's mother passed away- Cathy was already at the hospital trying to do a crochet workshop so was able to support there friend very quickly.

* Lurker* has been keeping up with past and present KPers. *MarlarkMarge* remains in poor health and Julie has not been able to contact*Vabchnonnie*

*Rookie's* uncle is not bouncing back from being unwell- is now in rehab but Jeanette feels it is more nursing home.

*designer* does not have MS but does have issues that will be causing problems in the next couple of years.

*the wren* has been discharged and is hoping to head home Friday (today).

*Martina's* sister is not getting any better and a good friend of Martina's is also very unwell.

A 6yo who *pacer* asked for prayers last year as she had stage 4 cancer has returned to school at the beginning of the school year.

*sassafras* has been put on a new drug (used for IBS) and early indications are that it is working for her-wonderful news


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tea Party 2nd September 2016 Summary
By Lurker 2
Photos
1 *Bonnie- Planters and DGS
3 Gagesmom - latest creation
7 Kehinkle - Lila and friend
9 oneapril - Cowl
14 oneapril - French rolling pin
19 Swedenme Kate's birthday cards
21  Lurker - Quilt and funny
27  Gagesmom baby jacket
28  Poledra yard
28  mrsvette - Corvette
29  mrsvette - Corvettes after Sandy
34 Gagesmom- baby cardigan
34  KateB - Spain
35  KateB - her 'baby' with Caitlin
39 Sorlenna - Circle vest
44 mrsvette - Subaru
45  Poledra - Baby sack
48 Gagesmom - Gage and Melody before and after haircuts
53 Poledra - Baby sack with buttons
55  Fan  - Baby ensemble
55  Fan  - Afghan and ensemble
58  KateB - Tossa - old town
62  Budasha - Mercedes
65 Gagesmom - baby hat booties and mitts
75 Gagesmom - Baby set
77 Bonnie GD starting Kindergarten
83  Tami ohio KAP towel holder

Links
17 Bonnie roasted tomatoes
25 Bonnie Workshop with TLL
23 Lurker - tip
26  Lurker  - KAL
29  Bonnie - Cowl Workshop
37  Rookie 'Slaw with Gelatin
50  Cashmeregma - antibiotics
66  Sorlenna - Fluffo pie crust

Recipes
19Lurker- Waffles
42  Bonnie - German coleslaw 
52 Bonnie - pastry
58  Marikayknits - her mom's pastry
69  Marikayknits - further notes re pastry
72 Bonnie note about pie recipe
73 Sorlenna note on Pot pie.
74 Sorlenna - Fruit cobbler
77 Bonnie - on baking pie crust

Downloads
28 mrsvette Corvette*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Saturday morning the 10th in New Zealand as I write this, the sun is above the horizon, but only just starting to clear the roof tops. Looks to be a gloriously fine day, still on the chilly side, but the low weather system that brought snow to the south has moved out into the Pacific Ocean. Officially we are a few days into Spring, and on the 25th our clocks will go forward for Summer time.
> I spoke with Heidi earlier, Sam was delayed in his flight by fog. She is expecting him to be at the airport sometime after 9p.m., prayers I am sure from all of us that his trip goes smoothly, and no bad reactions this time.
> It is a good time of year here for lemons that are grown abundantly in Auckland. This recipe is one I used to make often for my girls. According to my 1972 revised and upgraded copy of Mrs Beeton's 'Cookery and Household Management', it is an Australian recipe, but it is also included in iconic New Zealand recipe books.
> *Lemon Delicious Pudding*
> ...


Thanks for the start, Julie. I add my prayers to Sam's safe return home.

I've seen quite a few recipes for preserved lemons and wonder if you also do that with having an abundance of lemons?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the start, Julie. I add my prayers to Sam's safe return home.
> 
> I've seen quite a few recipes for preserved lemons and wonder if you also do that with having an abundance of lemons?


I've only ever crystalised them, Rookie - that takes quite a bit of dedication, apart from Marmalade. I am fairly certain my Middle Eastern recipe book has the method.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments 
What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days . 

Thank you everyone for all your support


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie for starting us off again. Also wishing Sam a safe journey home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


Oh my dear- we have a lot of people in New Zealand praying for him. No wonder you have been so concerned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie for starting us off again. Also wishing Sam a safe journey home.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending many prayers for your dear son.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie thank you so much for getting the KTP going again. Thank you summary ladies for your continued efforts also. Payers that Sam has been able to get home today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


It's good to hear that the hospice care has helped him so much. You are all still in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for starting our week.
Sam, safe travels. Hope you made it home safe. It is 2:22 in CA, so probably 5:22 p.m, in Ohio.
Kate and Margaret, appreciate summaries.
Maya and I had our morning walk. Then I did some housekeeping. Then treated myself to dulcimer playing for an hour or so. Could never play that long on guitar without ages of building up calluses on fingers. But no prob with dulcimer! Went to library as they had book I requested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:
 

> Julie thank you so much for getting the KTP going again. Thank you summary ladies for your continued efforts also. Prayers that Sam has been able to get home today.


Thanks!
I am wearing two hats this week Gwen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for starting our week.
> Sam, safe travels. Hope you made it home safe. It is 2:22 in CA, so probably 5:22 p.m, in Ohio.
> Kate and Margaret, appreciate summaries.
> Maya and I had our morning walk. Then I did some housekeeping. Then treated myself to dulcimer playing for an hour or so. Could never play that long on guitar without ages of building up calluses on fingers. But no prob with dulcimer! Went to library as they had book I requested.


Thank you, Joy! Kate has had the whole week off, as she holidays in Spain! It will be 5.45 in Ohio, so still quite a while before Heidi can bring him home, and then of course there's the journey home from the Airport.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


What a horrid week this one has been for you all. Amazing what can be done these days, especially with someone fighting as well to stay a bit longer. But some extra time with him will be wonderful.
Praying for you all as you face this tough time ahead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for getting things going Julie. 

Lemon Delcious is really tasty and well worth cooking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


That is good news, Sonja! I am so glad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for starting our week.
> Sam, safe travels. Hope you made it home safe. It is 2:22 in CA, so probably 5:22 p.m, in Ohio.
> Kate and Margaret, appreciate summaries.
> Maya and I had our morning walk. Then I did some housekeeping. Then treated myself to dulcimer playing for an hour or so. Could never play that long on guitar without ages of building up calluses on fingers. But no prob with dulcimer! Went to library as they had book I requested.


That sounds like a great day! Enjoy your dulcimer


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> I am wearing two hats this week Gwen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And doing a wonderful job. Thank you!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And doing a wonderful job. Thank you!


Yes, thank you Julie for this week's start. I would be lost without them. I have spent so much time in the frog pond this past week that I could never catch up by reading everything. I am making a sweater/jacket that has been driving me crazy. I wanted to wear it to my family reunion down Widwood, New Jersey, at the beginning of October, but I don't see that happening. Oh well, keep pushing forward! As always, my thoughts and prayers are with those who have illness or struggles in their lives. xo


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And doing a wonderful job. Thank you!


I wholeheartedly agree a brilliant job as always. 
Warm wishes and prayers to all who are in need of a boost. 
This morning downunder we have a lovely cool but sunny outdoors. The nasty storm has departed but still a chill in the light air. Hubby and I have been out to buy a whole fillet of steak which he likes. It's a special treat and the supermarket we go to has the best grades of goods from our country. It's quite expensive but well worth the money for the great taste and tenderness. He cut it up and I have it all pieced and put into the freezer. The thin pieces on the end of it have been cut into small bite size for a nice casserole.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Marking my spot, have been keeping up this past week, haven't been able to comment as I've been using a friends Notebook or whatever he calls it. Realized I needed to be signed in, DUH! Lynnette, oh well have been keeping up at least. On my own Laptop or iPad I can make comments, unfortunately I never seem to be able to remember my password(s). Happy Birthday to ALL that I've missed and extra HUGS to those in need.

Looking forward to hear that SAM has arrived home safely, also his health situation is on the mend.

Way behind with everything, check in later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off, Julie, and Margaret for the summary. I still haven't finished last week's but thought I would mark a spot for me before you get too far ahead of me. I'm glad to hear that Sam is on the way home. Hopefully he's feeling much better. Hope he paid attention and is using a mask in the plane. More people get sick just from that recirculated air.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> I am wearing two hats this week Gwen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for getting things going Julie.
> 
> Lemon Delcious is really tasty and well worth cooking.


It was not too onerous, Margaret- one gets more confident the more one does it, and now I know better how to copy and paste, so much easier!

It was a great favourite with my two!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


Sonja, I am so happy to hear that your son is feeling better after the change in medication. I'm sure he'll feel so much better if he's allowed to go home, even if only for a few hours. Sending hugs for you and him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And doing a wonderful job. Thank you!


Thanks so much Tami- still more than two hours before Sam is due to land.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, thank you Julie for this week's start. I would be lost without them. I have spent so much time in the frog pond this past week that I could never catch up by reading everything. I am making a sweater/jacket that has been driving me crazy. I wanted to wear it to my family reunion down Widwood, New Jersey, at the beginning of October, but I don't see that happening. Oh well, keep pushing forward! As always, my thoughts and prayers are with those who have illness or struggles in their lives. xo


It was quite a brilliant idea- not sure exactly who hatched it- whether Margaret or Kate, but the summaries were an inspiration!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Will go back and finish reading last week's....only have about 20 or so pages. I just finished watching 2 episodes of Outlander. My cleaning lady had it on a disk and put it on my computer today. I'm looking forward to watching the next 2 episodes, but not tonight. I don't know when the next series starts but am hoping that I will be able to get it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wholeheartedly agree a brilliant job as always.
> Warm wishes and prayers to all who are in need of a boost.
> This morning downunder we have a lovely cool but sunny outdoors. The nasty storm has departed but still a chill in the light air. Hubby and I have been out to buy a whole fillet of steak which he likes. It's a special treat and the supermarket we go to has the best grades of goods from our country. It's quite expensive but well worth the money for the great taste and tenderness. He cut it up and I have it all pieced and put into the freezer. The thin pieces on the end of it have been cut into small bite size for a nice casserole.


Thanks, Fan!
My father had a favourite way of presenting fillet steak, on toast, liver wurst, and I have a vague recollection possibly with a mushroom sauce.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Guess I was think I g of my preferred travel, first flight out in a.m. Forgot Sam is not a morning person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for starting us off, Julie, and Margaret for the summary. I still haven't finished last week's but thought I would mark a spot for me before you get too far ahead of me. I'm glad to hear that Sam is on the way home. Hopefully he's feeling much better. Hope he paid attention and is using a mask in the plane. More people get sick just from that recirculated air.


Thanks Liz!

And of course can pick up all sorts of bugs too. I know Heidi will be very relieved when she gets him safely home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Guess I was think I g of my preferred travel, first flight out in a.m. Forgot Sam is not a morning person.


There was also the fog delay.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today Matthew helped package the school kits for Lutheran World Relief. Several ladies sewed the school bags and many people donated the school supplies. A total of 202 school kits were assembled today. That is awesome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today Matthew helped package the school kits for Lutheran World Relief. Several ladies sewed the school bags and many people donated the school supplies. A total of 202 school kits were assembled today. That is awesome.


That is good going!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!

I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite a brilliant idea- not sure exactly who hatched it- whether Margaret or Kate, but the summaries were an inspiration!


Mixture. I came up with the idea of the overall summary I normally do and Kate came up with the photos etc that she normally does.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!
> 
> I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


It's looks fine to me. But I am on my phone so small photo and strained eyes already! Not quite 10am. 
I just can't tell whether variegated will look good or not while it is the ball, Hank etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, looks fine to me also. Sometimes we are our own worst critics.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ditto, Gwen. It's already looking good! I know DD#2 would love one in purples but I don't have any at the moment. Maybe can find some before Christmas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


Such good news. So glad that it worked out so well for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


Great news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!
> 
> I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


Thanks, Gwen!
I wonder, is the yarn what the pattern called for?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mixture. I came up with the idea of the overall summary I normally do and Kate came up with the photos etc that she normally does.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


That is good.

BTW I am attempting to break my dentures back in or maybe break my gums back into the dentures.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


Wonderful that you are now going to have great fitting teeth. Thanks, Julie, and those who helped, for the new KAL. Prayers that Sam will return home safely and not have been exposed to some new virus. I am looking forward to making some gnocchi. I want not to buy it ready made, so Julie, you have been a bit help. I've never made it from scratch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful that you are now going to have great fitting teeth. Thanks, Julie, and those who helped, for the new KAL. Prayers that Sam will return home safely and not have been exposed to some new virus. I am looking forward to making some gnocchi. I want not to buy it ready made, so Julie, you have been a bit help. I've never made it from scratch.


I did not have total success when I last made gnocchi, but now I own a potato ricer, just a matter of tracking down the right variety of potato.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good.
> 
> BTW I am attempting to break my dentures back in or maybe break my gums back into the dentures.


I wish you well with this. It would be nice to have them sometimes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I wish you well with this. It would be nice to have them sometimes.


Thank you Mary! My vanity got the better of me- my friend Penny who is coming out on a cruise from Honolulu is due in Auckland on the 8th of October and would like to meet up, she has suggested we lunch together- it is not the best look in the world eating in public, toothless, I will try to get the bottom set lined, but have not heard back from the dentist- a task to find someone who will do it next week!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Mary! My vanity got the better of me- my friend Penny who is coming out on a cruise from Honolulu is due in Auckland on the 8th of October and would like to meet up, she has suggested we lunch together- it is not the best look in the world eating in public, toothless, I will try to get the bottom set lined, but have not heard back from the dentist- a task to find someone who will do it next week!


It will be nice to meet up with your friend. She is traveling quite a distance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lynnette (kiwifrau) has asked that I post my Chinese Ginger Biscuit recipe- the reason I had been hunting for lard- Thanks Fan for your sleuthing work!

1 lb flour (450g)
8 oz lard (225g)
8 oz caster sugar (250g)
a few drops of almond essence
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1 heaped tablespoon ginger (preferably in syrup , but crystalised will do)
1 egg
slivers of ginger

Rub together flour, baking powder and lard, add caster sugar and chopped ginger, then egg beaten with essence. 
Make into 16 - 20 balls, press on the slivers of ginger, two to each biscuit (cookie).
Bake approximately 20 minutes 325*F. (160*C)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will be nice to meet up with your friend. She is traveling quite a distance.


All the way from New Jersey! It will be the second time she has visited New Zealand, but 16 years ago the internet would have been in it's infancy if around at all. She used to be on the Tea Party in Dave's day- 2CatsinNJ is her user name.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, yeah! Glad you got A+ at dentists!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nannyof6, hope your knitting gets more fun and you can stay out of frog pond.
Kiwifrau, good to see your post.
Tami, thank you, it was a very fun day. The most energy I have had in quite a while.
Sonja, glad change in med helped your DS and he can get a home visit in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, how special for your friend to visit. New Jersey is a long way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, how special for your friend to visit. New Jersey is a long way.


Indeed it is ! The Pacific alone is large enough, but that is the full extent of the States.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good.
> 
> BTW I am attempting to break my dentures back in or maybe break my gums back into the dentures.


I'm glad! I think eating is much better now that the gaps are filled.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lynnette (kiwifrau) has asked that I post my Chinese Ginger Biscuit recipe- the reason I had been hunting for lard- Thanks Fan for your sleuthing work!
> 
> 1 lb flour (450g)
> 8 oz lard (225g)
> ...


I'm bookmarking this! Thank you. I love ginger and this sounds very moreish. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, Julie, thank you for starting us off again, and thank you and Margaret for the summary, I tried to keep up last week, but not successfully, we'll see how this week goes. 
David got home this afternoon, he leaves again on Sunday to head back to Michigan, so a short weekend for him.
I'm glad to hear that Sam is on his way home, hopefully he will be home safe and sound soon.
Sonja, so glad to hear that your son is doing better, I am praying that he continues to do so. 
Joy, so exciting that you've got your dulcimer and are able to play for a while, I'm learning to use a slide now on my guitar, I like it, it's definitely different. 
I've started a new project, just have to see if the pattern I'm trying to create is going to work or not. 
Okay, off to get caught up on this TP and then back to last week. 
Prayers for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today Matthew helped package the school kits for Lutheran World Relief. Several ladies sewed the school bags and many people donated the school supplies. A total of 202 school kits were assembled today. That is awesome.


Wow, that's a lot of bags, there are a lot of kids who will benefit wonderfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!
> 
> I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


I think it's looking great Gwen, I'm sure the Grands will love it no matter what.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


Wonderful!! :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just checking in. 

Sonja tears of joy are running down my face right now. Happy to hear a few days have made a difference.☺☺☺

Sorlenna happy to hear you got an A+.

Julie and ladies thank you for a great start and summary. Got to check out the lemon recipe Julie sounds yummy. ☺

Sam I am so happy to hear you are home. You are much loved by us all and we are happy you are back home


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


That is very good news! I hope you have a wonderful nights sleep, sweet dreams Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


Hello Sam glad you are safely home hope you get a goodnights sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!
> 
> I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


I think you mermaid blanket is looking good Gwen . Looks like fish scales to me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


I'm sorry to hear he's been doing so poorly, it's good things have improved, I hope he does better now he's got some rest


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not have total success when I last made gnocchi, but now I own a potato ricer, just a matter of tracking down the right variety of potato.


What are the best type of potatoes, Julie? I have some banana type potatoes that are much dryer texture


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


I'm glad you made it home OK, hope you get a good rest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for getting us started on another week- how do they pass so quickly! Your lemon pudding sounds good, I like almost anything lemon. I want to try the gnocchi , who knows if DH will eat them but I know I will. Seems to me they are somewhat like spaezelle(sp?)??
Hope you get used to the teeth.

Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries

Sorleena, good news your mouth has healed well 

Gwen, I think the mermaid tail looks great in that color

I didn't get to speak to GD but DH said she had a great time at school but went in search of her brother to play with at recess & lunch. I'm sure she will make friends quickly but is a little shy

We had a really good but long day. I very much enjoyed the fabric sculpting class, I will post a photo of my "masterpiece"???????????? tomorrow.
I was really restrained today, I came home with no fabric????, a set of 3.5 mm tips for my interchangables needles & 2 skeins if lace weight alpaca that is so soft. We also attended a session on how to use 2.5" fabric strip leftovers & looked at all the vendors. I will certainly go again if I get the opportunity.
Well better get to bed


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad! I think eating is much better now that the gaps are filled.


It certainly should be!!! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm bookmarking this! Thank you. I love ginger and this sounds very moreish. :sm04:


I can easily put away the whole batch!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Julie, thank you for starting us off again, and thank you and Margaret for the summary, I tried to keep up last week, but not successfully, we'll see how this week goes.
> David got home this afternoon, he leaves again on Sunday to head back to Michigan, so a short weekend for him.
> I'm glad to hear that Sam is on his way home, hopefully he will be home safe and sound soon.
> Sonja, so glad to hear that your son is doing better, I am praying that he continues to do so.
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo. and the next post was from Sam himself! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> Sonja tears of joy are running down my face right now. Happy to hear a few days have made a difference.☺☺☺
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I think you and Gage will enjoy it Melody! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are the best type of potatoes, Julie? I have some banana type potatoes that are much dryer texture


The main thing is that they are really floury- cooking them in the skins helps stop them absorbing too much water, then if you have one, the potato ricer works wonders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sure they come out of a similar stable Bonnie. You can also make gnocchi from what we know as Semolina- I think it has a different name in the States don't know about Canadian usage? 
I adore the lemon pudding, will have to make the small version and even then I have a suspicion I will devour the lot! Funny how some males are so conservative in their eating habits- I flatted with a girl once whose father considered salt and pepper to be spicy!!!!!!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for getting us started on another week- how do they pass so quickly! Your lemon pudding sounds good, I like almost anything lemon. I want to try the gnocchi , who knows if DH will eat them but I know I will. Seems to me they are somewhat like spaezelle(sp?)??
> Hope you get used to the teeth.
> 
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> Sonja tears of joy are running down my face right now. Happy to hear a few days have made a difference.☺☺☺
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel and everyone I'm a bit more together just now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for getting us started on another week- how do they pass so quickly! Your lemon pudding sounds good, I like almost anything lemon. I want to try the gnocchi , who knows if DH will eat them but I know I will. Seems to me they are somewhat like spaezelle(sp?)??
> Hope you get used to the teeth.
> 
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time Bonnie glad you decided to go


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


Glad that you have had some better news and long may it continue. {{{hugs}}} to you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for starting our week.
> Sam, safe travels. Hope you made it home safe. It is 2:22 in CA, so probably 5:22 p.m, in Ohio.
> Kate and Margaret, appreciate summaries.
> Maya and I had our morning walk. Then I did some housekeeping. Then treated myself to dulcimer playing for an hour or so. Could never play that long on guitar without ages of building up calluses on fingers. But no prob with dulcimer! Went to library as they had book I requested.


Not me this week, all Julie's doing. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite a brilliant idea- not sure exactly who hatched it- whether Margaret or Kate, but the summaries were an inspiration!


I can't claim that one, it was definitely Margaret's idea to do a summary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today Matthew helped package the school kits for Lutheran World Relief. Several ladies sewed the school bags and many people donated the school supplies. A total of 202 school kits were assembled today. That is awesome.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the way from New Jersey! It will be the second time she has visited New Zealand, but 16 years ago the internet would have been in it's infancy if around at all. She used to be on the Tea Party in Dave's day- 2CatsinNJ is her user name.


I remember her! Hope you have a good visit together.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


Delighted that you are home safely, Sam. Take it easy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a quick pop in as DH & I are about to head out for a walk around the Old Town. It's a bit cloudy today and not as warm as the past few days (in the 30Cs!) so a good day to walk about. Thanks Julie for the start this week and also for doing the photo summary for me. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

YEAH, our Sam is home and has even checked in!!!
Bonnie, sounds like you had a great time at STITCHES.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can't claim that one, it was definitely Margaret's idea to do a summary.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I remember her! Hope you have a good visit together.


looking forward to it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just a quick pop in as DH & I are about to head out for a walk around the Old Town. It's a bit cloudy today and not as warm as the past few days (in the 30Cs!) so a good day to walk about. Thanks Julie for the start this week and also for doing the photo summary for me. TTYL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


Thats great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well now have internet- it is slow but working.
Had a migraine today but by getting a lift with Vicky was able to make it. Doesn't seem as bad as the last one. Not unusual to get 2 or 3 close together so not panicking yet about the 2 close together.
Elizabeth is definitely getting used to Grandma- I was able to take her away from Mum's sight today! and not once but twice. 
They have a third day of childcare- but unfortunately it means my day is my KP morning. SO need to decide whether to have her or get the other Grandma to do those days. I think I might just go for a short part of the morning and stay for lunch. Vicky has asked to change Friday to Thursday ASAP. David usually has Friday off as well- well once the house is finished so Friday is best all round. Thursday is the worst possible day for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam. 

Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


Good to hav eyou back. Make sure you rest and give yourself a chance to recover- don't worry about answering etc, just a quick message to let us know you are going OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for getting us started on another week- how do they pass so quickly! Your lemon pudding sounds good, I like almost anything lemon. I want to try the gnocchi , who knows if DH will eat them but I know I will. Seems to me they are somewhat like spaezelle(sp?)??
> Hope you get used to the teeth.
> 
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> ...


Sounds like a good day Bonnie-well done on not buying fabric.
I'm off to see Melissa tomorrow- will I be able to resist her lovely yarn? I'm only going to catch up with her after all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for getting us started on another week- how do they pass so quickly! Your lemon pudding sounds good, I like almost anything lemon. I want to try the gnocchi , who knows if DH will eat them but I know I will. Seems to me they are somewhat like spaezelle(sp?)??
> Hope you get used to the teeth.
> 
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> ...


Sounds like a good day Bonnie-well done on not buying fabric.
I'm off to see Melissa tomorrow- will I be able to resist her lovely yarn? I'm only going to catch up with her after all!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


Oh I am so sorry to hear that he has needed some Hospice, but glad they took good care of him and he is able to go home for visits and is a little better.
Thinking of you all. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh golly! I just saw how big the photos I posted came up... :sm06: Oops.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Today Matthew helped package the school kits for Lutheran World Relief. Several ladies sewed the school bags and many people donated the school supplies. A total of 202 school kits were assembled today. That is awesome.


Fantastic effort! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!
> 
> I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


Its going great, well done!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the way from New Jersey! It will be the second time she has visited New Zealand, but 16 years ago the internet would have been in it's infancy if around at all. She used to be on the Tea Party in Dave's day- 2CatsinNJ is her user name.


How exciting for you Julie, another KP member to meet in person. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


Yay Sam you are back safe and sound! And feeling better I hope. Dont apologise. Rest well and take care. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well now have internet- it is slow but working.
> Had a migraine today but by getting a lift with Vicky was able to make it. Doesn't seem as bad as the last one. Not unusual to get 2 or 3 close together so not panicking yet about the 2 close together.
> Elizabeth is definitely getting used to Grandma- I was able to take her away from Mum's sight today! and not once but twice.
> They have a third day of childcare- but unfortunately it means my day is my KP morning. SO need to decide whether to have her or get the other Grandma to do those days. I think I might just go for a short part of the morning and stay for lunch. Vicky has asked to change Friday to Thursday ASAP. David usually has Friday off as well- well once the house is finished so Friday is best all round. Thursday is the worst possible day for me.


Hopefully you will get your day back soon. Is she settled when she is at daycare away from her mum?

I hope your migraine goes and stays away.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lynnette (kiwifrau) has asked that I post my Chinese Ginger Biscuit recipe- the reason I had been hunting for lard- Thanks Fan for your sleuthing work!
> 
> 1 lb flour (450g)
> 8 oz lard (225g)
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops! Something went wrong, will re answer when I'm up and on my Laptop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well now have internet- it is slow but working.
> Had a migraine today but by getting a lift with Vicky was able to make it. Doesn't seem as bad as the last one. Not unusual to get 2 or 3 close together so not panicking yet about the 2 close together.
> Elizabeth is definitely getting used to Grandma- I was able to take her away from Mum's sight today! and not once but twice.
> They have a third day of childcare- but unfortunately it means my day is my KP morning. SO need to decide whether to have her or get the other Grandma to do those days. I think I might just go for a short part of the morning and stay for lunch. Vicky has asked to change Friday to Thursday ASAP. David usually has Friday off as well- well once the house is finished so Friday is best all round. Thursday is the worst possible day for me.


That is rather a pity. Both for the migraines, and your Thursdays.
But good that Elizabeth is not protesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


Lovely to see Serena again, obviously cold in Geelong!
How have you been?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly! I just saw how big the photos I posted came up... :sm06: Oops.


It's lovely to see big photos, don't worry!! All the better to see you with said the big bad wolf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How exciting for you Julie, another KP member to meet in person. :sm11:


And a Tea Party goer from way back! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see Serena again, obviously cold in Geelong!
> How have you been?


It was fairly cold this morning but ended up being a nice day. I have been ok thanks. Just been pottering around the place today... made sausage rolls and also chow mein. Pulled out some weeds and actually did some crocheting...

It is to be 18c here tomorrow followed by 13c on Monday.... I think Spring has sprung and disappeared again for a bit LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the great start Julie and Darowil. The lemon pudding sounds yummy. Wouldn't we all have fun if we could get together for a big covered dish meal!? Thank you for the update on Sam. I hope he has not had to spend too much time sitting in an airport!


Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party 2nd September 2016 Summary
> By Lurker 2
> Photos
> 1 *Bonnie- Planters and DGS
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's lovely to see big photos, don't worry!! All the better to see you with said the big bad wolf.


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a Tea Party goer from way back! :sm24:


Yes, I read that. Before my time though I think. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja I am glad to hear your dear son has rallied. I so hope you have folks near to support you, as you are a support for him. Hugs and prayers for you all.♡


Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a lovely treat!


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for starting our week.
> Sam, safe travels. Hope you made it home safe. It is 2:22 in CA, so probably 5:22 p.m, in Ohio.
> Kate and Margaret, appreciate summaries.
> Maya and I had our morning walk. Then I did some housekeeping. Then treated myself to dulcimer playing for an hour or so. Could never play that long on guitar without ages of building up calluses on fingers. But no prob with dulcimer! Went to library as they had book I requested.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


Lovely photos- she looks so busy.
Haven't heard of Saturday morning ones- as far as I know ours are all mid week. My first reaction was what a great idea- but then I thought that most kids who can't go mid week are probably at child care during the week and so don't need play group. But sounds like it is well used so clearly worth having.
BTW your son will be very happy with the football result last night. Thought of him as soon as I heard the result. (after he recovered from his heart attack at so nearly losing!).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lovely photos- she looks so busy.
> Haven't heard of Saturday morning ones- as far as I know ours are all mid week. My first reaction was what a great idea- but then I thought that most kids who can't go mid week are probably at child care during the week and so don't need play group. But sound sit is well used so clearly worth having.


Yep. I think its also good for the dads who only maybe see the child on weekends and also its somewhere fun to take as a grandparent. I had a great time when I went. I will probably go again next week. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lovely photos- she looks so busy.
> Haven't heard of Saturday morning ones- as far as I know ours are all mid week. My first reaction was what a great idea- but then I thought that most kids who can't go mid week are probably at child care during the week and so don't need play group. But sounds like it is well used so clearly worth having.
> BTW your son will be very happy with the football result last night. Thought of him as soon as I heard the result. (after he recovered from his heart attack at so nearly losing!).


Oh yes, it WAS a very close finish. A lot of happy people in my town today.... :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was fairly cold this morning but ended up being a nice day. I have been ok thanks. Just been pottering around the place today... made sausage rolls and also chow mein. Pulled out some weeds and actually did some crocheting...
> 
> It is to be 18c here tomorrow followed by 13c on Monday.... I think Spring has sprung and disappeared again for a bit LOL


Much the same as what we are getting!
Glad you are all okay!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hopefully you will get your day back soon. Is she settled when she is at daycare away from her mum?
> 
> I hope your migraine goes and stays away.


Yes- my SIL works there in a different section. Once they all knew when Elizabeth was there-she could be heard all around the centre! But now she doesn't know unless she goes in to check.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the great start Julie and Darowil. The lemon pudding sounds yummy. Wouldn't we all have fun if we could get together for a big covered dish meal!? Thank you for the update on Sam. I hope he has not had to spend too much time sitting in an airport!


Sam did post briefly, he was safely home, on his way to bed. The lemon pudding is delicious, and quite economical.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, I read that. Before my time though I think. :sm11:


Were you around in Dave's day? I don't remember?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Were you around in Dave's day? I don't remember?


No. I think I started the year after Sam took the TP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was fairly cold this morning but ended up being a nice day. I have been ok thanks. Just been pottering around the place today... made sausage rolls and also chow mein. Pulled out some weeds and actually did some crocheting...
> 
> It is to be 18c here tomorrow followed by 13c on Monday.... I think Spring has sprung and disappeared again for a bit LOL


We reached 14.5 today but 16-18 for the rest of the week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No. I think I started the year after Sam took the TP.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, it WAS a very close finish. A lot of happy people in my town today.... :sm11:


I can imagine it. ANd you don't care.
Looking like there might be a lot of happy here soon too. But it could still be a win to the other team. But while I like to see the Adelaide teams do well (and will even follow it on online like now) I don't mind all that much. Another goal to the Crows.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome home Sam. Rest up for a while. 

Sonja... I am glad that DS#1 is doing better. I know you are probably trying to spend quite a bit of time with him. Is his wife still working 2 days a week? How is your DH holding up? 

Julie... Thanks for getting this week's tea party started again this week. 

Bonnie... So glad that you had a great time at the stitching event. We always enjoy seeing your masterpieces. You are a very talented lady. I am so happy that your DVD had a great time at school. How many days a week will she attend?

I worked 11 hours yesterday and was on my feet for most of 10 hours so I am tired this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome home Sam. Rest up for a while.
> 
> Sonja... I am glad that DS#1 is doing better. I know you are probably trying to spend quite a bit of time with him. Is his wife still working 2 days a week? How is your DH holding up?
> 
> ...


Thanks.
My goodness- you deserve to take some 'me time' today and recover!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I can imagine it. ANd you don't care.
> Looking like there might be a lot of happy here soon too. But it could still be a win to the other team. But while I like to see the Adelaide teams do well (and will even follow it on online like now) I don't mind all that much. Another goal to the Crows.


Ha ha you are right, I dont. LOL So seeing as I dont follow anyone I hope Adelaide wins for you tonight. :sm16: :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That IS awesome!


pacer said:


> Today Matthew helped package the school kits for Lutheran World Relief. Several ladies sewed the school bags and many people donated the school supplies. A total of 202 school kits were assembled today. That is awesome.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is pretty,Gwen, and seems a little girl will love it!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!
> 
> I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay!!


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooray!! Rest up. Hugs!


thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha ha you are right, I dont. LOL So seeing as I dont follow anyone I hope Adelaide wins for you tonight. :sm16: :sm11:


They willnow. My nephew was going so he will be happy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable girl and very busy. Is that a Grammy made hat she is wearing? Nice!


sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

11 hrs - whew! Relax today!


pacer said:


> Welcome home Sam. Rest up for a while.
> 
> Sonja... I am glad that DS#1 is doing better. I know you are probably trying to spend quite a bit of time with him. Is his wife still working 2 days a week? How is your DH holding up?
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Adorable girl and very busy. Is that a Grammy made hat she is wearing? Nice!


I dont know.... she was with the "other" GM today....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its off to bed for me. I am tired. Was awake too early this morning, no idea why. Goodnight all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well now have internet- it is slow but working.
> Had a migraine today but by getting a lift with Vicky was able to make it. Doesn't seem as bad as the last one. Not unusual to get 2 or 3 close together so not panicking yet about the 2 close together.
> Elizabeth is definitely getting used to Grandma- I was able to take her away from Mum's sight today! and not once but twice.
> They have a third day of childcare- but unfortunately it means my day is my KP morning. SO need to decide whether to have her or get the other Grandma to do those days. I think I might just go for a short part of the morning and stay for lunch. Vicky has asked to change Friday to Thursday ASAP. David usually has Friday off as well- well once the house is finished so Friday is best all round. Thursday is the worst possible day for me.


It's good that Elizabeth is getting more settled with you . She must feel safe and secure 
Hope you get rid of your migraine soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


What a cutie she is Cathy . She seems to be enjoying herself . Does she interact with the other little ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We reached 14.5 today but 16-18 for the rest of the week.


we haven't finished with the summer weather yet . It was very warm for most of the week , too warm at night , quite breezy last night but the wind was warm . Today it's only 20c but it's supposed to get back up to 26c for the week ahead . I like when summer stays well into September . The winter doesn't seem so long then


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Welcome home Sam. Rest up for a while.
> 
> Sonja... I am glad that DS#1 is doing better. I know you are probably trying to spend quite a bit of time with him. Is his wife still working 2 days a week? How is your DH holding up?
> 
> ...


Son is home at the moment watching his beloved Man U football team , sadly they are not winning but things might change . He has to go back to the hospice after the match and the doctor is going to see how he goes over the next couple of days . 
DIL went to work Thursday and Friday . I stayed the full 2 days . Husband came along on the afternoons with other sons

Hope you manage to get some rest sometime today Mary


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


So cute! Did you knit her hat?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Son is home at the moment watching his beloved Man U football team , sadly they are not winning but things might change . He has to go back to the hospice after the match and the doctor is going to see how he goes over the next couple of days .
> DIL went to work Thursday and Friday . I stayed the full 2 days . Husband came along on the afternoons with other sons
> 
> Hope you manage to get some rest sometime today Mary


DIL must have mixed emotions about going to work with all that is going on. It is nice for you to have this time with him. I assume you have time to knit while he rests. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


Hope you have rested well on your own bed. I'm glad you are safely home, and hopefully on the mend. No more visits to the spa, please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's lovely to see big photos, don't worry!! All the better to see you with said the big bad wolf.


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've only ever crystalised them, Rookie - that takes quite a bit of dedication, apart from Marmalade. I am fairly certain my Middle Eastern recipe book has the method.


http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016212-preserved-lemons

Is crystalised the same this recipe? I saw it on one of the tv cooking shows and think the taste would be very interesting. Has anyone ever tried these?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


Keeping the prayers and support going. What a joy to see him sitting up and being alert and eating-and to be able to go home for a few hours is very important. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news!


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, but good substitute. Not going to worry about it. It is what it is.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Gwen!
> I wonder, is the yarn what the pattern called for?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> DIL must have mixed emotions about going to work with all that is going on. It is nice for you to have this time with him. I assume you have time to knit while he rests. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


I'm knitting socks


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wholeheartedly agree a brilliant job as always.
> Warm wishes and prayers to all who are in need of a boost.
> This morning downunder we have a lovely cool but sunny outdoors. The nasty storm has departed but still a chill in the light air. Hubby and I have been out to buy a whole fillet of steak which he likes. It's a special treat and the supermarket we go to has the best grades of goods from our country. It's quite expensive but well worth the money for the great taste and tenderness. He cut it up and I have it all pieced and put into the freezer. The thin pieces on the end of it have been cut into small bite size for a nice casserole.


Is that the same cut of meat that we call a beef tenderloin? Delicious!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/roasted_beef_te/


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting socks


Bright colorful ones? I always enjoy seeing your beautiful knits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a cutie pie. Love that she is getting to socialize with other kids. Such fun for her and to watch.


sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lynnette (kiwifrau) has asked that I post my Chinese Ginger Biscuit recipe- the reason I had been hunting for lard- Thanks Fan for your sleuthing work!
> 
> 1 lb flour (450g)
> 8 oz lard (225g)
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the way from New Jersey! It will be the second time she has visited New Zealand, but 16 years ago the internet would have been in it's infancy if around at all. She used to be on the Tea Party in Dave's day- 2CatsinNJ is her user name.


I do remember her. I hope she comes back to the tea party and maybe come to the KAP sometime!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


Glad you're back home, Sam. Get lots of rest and get well soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly! I just saw how big the photos I posted came up... :sm06: Oops.


Don't worry about it - lovely photos and I agree that time spent with other kids in an organized environment that the kids love is especially good for them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well now have internet- it is slow but working.
> Had a migraine today but by getting a lift with Vicky was able to make it. Doesn't seem as bad as the last one. Not unusual to get 2 or 3 close together so not panicking yet about the 2 close together.
> Elizabeth is definitely getting used to Grandma- I was able to take her away from Mum's sight today! and not once but twice.
> They have a third day of childcare- but unfortunately it means my day is my KP morning. SO need to decide whether to have her or get the other Grandma to do those days. I think I might just go for a short part of the morning and stay for lunch. Vicky has asked to change Friday to Thursday ASAP. David usually has Friday off as well- well once the house is finished so Friday is best all round. Thursday is the worst possible day for me.


I hope you migraine is better by now. Too bad about Vicky switching to Thursday's & messing with your schedule


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


Looks like she's having a great time, can't believe how grown up she's looking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016212-preserved-lemons
> 
> Is crystalised the same this recipe? I saw it on one of the tv cooking shows and think the taste would be very interesting. Has anyone ever tried these?


Seems strange to me to mix lemons with pepper up then I guess DH uses Kevin pepper on his fish all the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie thank you for starting us off again and glad you have made some headway with your hospital appointments
> What started off as nightmare week for me as my son got took into a hospice as he was really poorly and we were told they didn't think he was strong enough to fight this time he was just to exhausted . What a difference a few days make , some different medication and plenty of sleep . He is now back to sitting up , being more alert and eating . Doctor is so pleased with him that she is letting him go home for a few hours tomorrow and going to see how he goes over the next few days .
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support


So glad he has the chance for some time at home. It must have been a nightmare for sure, having your son admitted to hospice. Loving thoughts and prayers along with some HUGE hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, Hope you have a good trip home. We've missed you and been sending lots of Healing Wishes.

Julie, thank you so much for the lovely opening. I know how thankful Sam is to leave KP in your capable hands. Lovely recipes. How lovely to have an abundance of lemons. I do enjoy them in many different ways. Thank you also for keeping us up on Marlaark Marge and do hope Vabchonnie is ok. 

Another huge thank you for doing both the opening and the summary!

Darowil, thank you for all you do to keep us informed each week, and of course to Kate too, who I hope is still enjoying good weather and perhaps still on her birthday vacation.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, hope Vicki can change to Friday's quickly. Nice Elizabeth is growing enough to be comfortable leaving mom. Good luck resisting yarn.
Sugar, Serena is so pretty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


*Yaaaaay!* Happy dancing!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had a little set back last night. Think it was probably beans in my chicken taco bowl. Will try and pay attention to diet and result.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love seeing the happy Serena. She seems to be enjoying herself for sure.

Last night we got a cold hard wind! I had to get up and close the window and grab a blanket. Maybe it'll be a good day to bake something... still windy but some warmer at least.

Finished the first stage of the crochet project last night... now to figure out what to do next!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We need a {{{{group hug}}}}, I think!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems strange to me to mix lemons with pepper up then I guess DH uses Kevin pepper on his fish all the time.


We use lemon pepper a lot for seasoning meat, especially fish and chicken.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Seems strange to me to mix lemons with pepper up then I guess DH uses Kevin pepper on his fish all the time.

Sorleena wrote:
We use lemon pepper a lot for seasoning meat, especially fish and chicken.


I'm glad you could figure out what I was saying, I see auto correct strikes again & I have Kevin pepper ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted. 
Here's her website.

www.creativefirestudio.ca

I also put my new yarn in the photo, 2 skeins alpaca


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Your sculpture is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016212-preserved-lemons
> 
> Is crystalised the same this recipe? I saw it on one of the tv cooking shows and think the taste would be very interesting. Has anyone ever tried these?


I've never followed up Moroccan to that extent. Crystalised citrus and other fruits are boiled in an increasingly heavy sugar syrup- typically eaten in Christmas cooking, the method is in my 1972 Mrs Beeton.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, but good substitute. Not going to worry about it. It is what it is.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Your sculpture is beautiful Bonnie and so is your yarn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do remember her. I hope she comes back to the tea party and maybe come to the KAP sometime!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, Hope you have a good trip home. We've missed you and been sending lots of Healing Wishes.
> 
> Julie, thank you so much for the lovely opening. I know how thankful Sam is to leave KP in your capable hands. Lovely recipes. How lovely to have an abundance of lemons. I do enjoy them in many different ways. Thank you also for keeping us up on Marlaark Marge and do hope Vabchonnie is ok.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it Daralene- thanks- it was quite a lot of work towards the end!!!!
Kate goes home Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We need a {{{{group hug}}}}, I think!


What a good idea! I'm in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Great! love the yarn colours, new needles too?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great! love the yarn colours, new needles too?


My circular needle set has the smallest size as 4mm & the cowl workshop requires 3.5 mm. I started on a cheapie bamboo circular with the plastic tube for a cable & it's not working very well, so I bought a set of 3.5mm tips that are supposed to be compatible with my cables, haven't tried them yet.

I started to post this on last week but decided to copy & paste it here.



Marikayknits said:


> Sometimes I have rolled them, put them in pie pans, and froze them in two gallon freezer bags. This is usually when I am making one crust pies and will use them fairly soon. Mostly though, when my sister and I make a lot of crust we just divide the recipe into two balls, place each ball in a quart freezer bag, and then flatten to almost the edge of the bag. This keeps for several months in the freezer. To remove easily, just cut up the side of the bag and remove crust. It will be ready to roll out in just a few minutes.


I make pie shells & freeze them all the time. They are so handy to cook & fill with a cream or lemon filling if you are having unexpected company.
I also make & freeze apple & Saskatoon pies, I find they are much better if I freeze the "raw" pies & bake them as I need them. I find they don't get soggy bottom if done this way..

When I said earlier I cook my pies 10 minutes at 425 & 35-40 minutes at 350, I forgot to say I have a convection oven. One if the ladies was baking them at the church & did 15 minutes at 425 & 50 minutes at 350


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Bonnie, Im so glad that you enjoyed your trip to Stitches and your class. I love your sculpture!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I just lost two posts????. Cannot do it again!!!!!!! Hi everyone . Have a great weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, your statue is wonderful. I'm impressed.malpaca is lovely also. Can you buy the fabric hardener at a store?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same cut of meat that we call a beef tenderloin? Delicious!
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/roasted_beef_te/


Ooh I'm drooling and yes I think it could be the same cut. It's what we call the eye fillet of beef. You can also make a dish called beef Wellington with it.
Which is the meat piece covered in a mushroom pate then encased in pastry and baked in a hot oven. Mmmmmm! 
Stu cut this one we bought into 2 inch thick slices, for the freezer.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


Welcome home Sam . Have a good rest.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Your sculpture is really lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, love the sculpture. What fun to learn something new. Great medium and fun I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, the baby ensemble is so beautiful! Great job!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


Sam, glad you are safely home. There's no place like home when you're not feeling well. It has been quite a trip for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


That's great news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting socks


Woohoo! Another sock addict! :sm04: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had a little set back last night. Think it was probably beans in my chicken taco bowl. Will try and pay attention to diet and result.


Oops. Hope it was just a small setback and you are now feeling better.

We are just get a bit of a thunderstorm. Raining pretty hard and blowing a bit. It's been pretty windy all day. Gotten quite dark. I'm going to have to turn a light on! Doubt it will last long but we may get more later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We need a {{{{group hug}}}}, I think!


I'm in!(((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Well done! Pretty yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh I'm drooling and yes I think it could be the same cut. It's what we call the eye fillet of beef. You can also make a dish called beef Wellington with it.
> Which is the meat piece covered in a mushroom pate then encased in pastry and baked in a hot oven. Mmmmmm!
> Stu cut this one we bought into 2 inch thick slices, for the freezer.


Which I believe would be our filet mignon style steaks. My MIL loved beef Wellington and we'd take her out to a very nice restaurant near us called Wellingtons who specialized in the dish. All the other items on their menu were delicious also. I love mushrooms with beef!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the sculpture, Bonnie. They Stitches shows are branching out to other crafts besides knitting & crochet(which they were reluctant about a couple of years ago) to include quilting, weaving, paper, etc. I'm glad you had a good time. You showed much restraint with only 2 skeins.

I broke down and jumped on the Caron yarn cakes bandwagon. They're only a specialty item so figured I'd get some while on sale - $4.59 per skein.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your fabric sculpture. I bet that was a blast. Beautiful yarn too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll have to go to the special grocery to get the ginger for Julie's recipe, so am trying another ginger cookie recipe for now. I'll post the link iif they turn out good. Yeah, the first cool days I go a little baking crazy! Ha ha. I made him a chocolate cake, and the oven's already hot, so why not?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Something I won't be knitting any time soon . Oak snake free pattern on ravelry ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make pie shells & freeze them all the time. They are so handy to cook & fill with a cream or lemon filling if you are having unexpected company.
> I also make & freeze apple & Saskatoon pies, I find they are much better if I freeze the "raw" pies & bake them as I need them. I find they don't get soggy bottom if done this way..
> 
> When I said earlier I cook my pies 10 minutes at 425 & 35-40 minutes at 350, I forgot to say I have a convection oven. One if the ladies was baking them at the church & did 15 minutes at 425 & 50 minutes at 350


Hope the tips are compatible! My Knitpicks set does go down to the 3.5mm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> .......
> 
> Darowil, thank you for all you do to keep us informed each week, and of course to Kate too, who I hope is still enjoying good weather and perhaps still on her birthday vacation.


I am! Not going home until Tuesday. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We need a {{{{group hug}}}}, I think!


{{{I'm in!}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Very effective!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Julie for starting us off this week. How is Sam? I didn't see a posting about what happened to send him to the ICU or I missed it. I do hope he was able to enjoy some of his vacay in Seattle. 
Thank you for the updates.

Love to all and have a great Saturday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Julie for starting us off this week. How is Sam? I didn't see a posting about what happened to send him to the ICU or I missed it. I do hope he was able to enjoy some of his vacay in Seattle.
> Thank you for the updates.
> 
> Love to all and have a great Saturday.


He wasn't able to breathe by about the Wednesday, which is why he ended up in the ICU, he got home late Friday he posted before heading to bed, but we've not heard from him since.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.crosbys.com/giant-ginger-cookies/?utm_campaign=365&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=Summer+BBQ+-+giant+ginger+cookies

This one's a make again for sure! DD and I were discussing perhaps some cream cheese frosting and making sandwich cookies... I've eaten two already!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yum they look fabulous thanks for sharing


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Julie, thank you for the start. Love lemony things. Will have to try this sometime.

Welcome home, Sam. Rest up. I found a place in Michigan I want to go to. Not too far across the line but want you well enough to go.

Bonnie, great sculpture and lovely looking yarn. 

Healing thoughts and positive energy and to all. Glad to hear about the ones who are improving.

Got a load on Friday but it only went to near Albany. Decided to stay up there instead of heading back to my DS's. Need to get back into work mode. 

Finished a couple hats, washcloths and potholders while off. Didn't touch my socks! Had lunch with John's Old Lady (Susan) at a Mexican restaurant. Lazed around the house for most of the time. My DS and his FIL was able to build my bunk for me in the van. Now I have storage under my bed. More yarn!

Jeannette, let us know how you like the Caron cake yarn. I've read good and bad reviews. I finally started one of the Jimmy Bean Big Beanie Bags that I have. It's a scarflette, using four colors. Supposed to be 50x12. We'll see. The yarn is very nice. I'm hoping to take a trip to Reno near Christmas. My sister wants to go to Vegas then. 

Isn't it amazing how fast the babies are growing. I can't believe that my oldest DGGS started kindergarten this year. Emmett looks so grown up, too. Elaina still doesn't have much hair and is now almost 18 months. They don't stay little for long. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Played my dulcimer. Enjoying so much. Trying to learn one or two tunes I old play from memory.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Sam,
Sending you warm get well wishes from across the seas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, your statue is wonderful. I'm impressed.malpaca is lovely also. Can you buy the fabric hardener at a store?


I haven't looked yet to see if it's available but I did hear someone in the class say the instructor sells it

I just took a look, it's available from the instructor & if you are in the US from Amazon & Dharma trading.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Oops. Hope it was just a small setback and you are now feeling better.
> 
> We are just get a bit of a thunderstorm. Raining pretty hard and blowing a bit. It's been pretty windy all day. Gotten quite dark. I'm going to have to turn a light on! Doubt it will last long but we may get more later.


That must be the rain they are predicting for here. So glad it is slower getting here than we thought as we need the trim fixed before winter. They were able to replace all the bad wood and prepare what was good for painting. Now if they can just get the painting done, but think it won't be till after the storm is gone.

Sassafrass, hope you will soon feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, lovely new avatar!!

Mel, hoping today is a better day. I can only say being a mom is always a challenge. Allow yourself your feelings and know things will get better. Big Hugs and hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Dear Sam,
> Sending you warm get well wishes from across the seas.


I like your new avatar Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the sculpture, Bonnie. They Stitches shows are branching out to other crafts besides knitting & crochet(which they were reluctant about a couple of years ago) to include quilting, weaving, paper, etc. I'm glad you had a good time. You showed much restraint with only 2 skeins.
> 
> I broke down and jumped on the Caron yarn cakes bandwagon. They're only a specialty item so figured I'd get some while on sale - $4.59 per skein.


I was disappointed there were only 3 knitting related booths, 2 selling & one the Edmonton guild looking for new members. About 1/2 of the space was taken up with Scrapbooking, that's one craft I can't get into & the rest sewing machine retailers & quilting retailers. They had all their " class" areas( just curtained off) on one side & the one I sat in was very full so we were off to the side, had trouble hearing because if the speaker in the next area, the teacher said she was going to suggest the " classrooms" be located 1 in each corner when they do the next show.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Something I won't be knitting any time soon . Oak snake free pattern on ravelry ????


Yuk! Not for me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the last of my cucumbers taken care of, just a few for fresh eating left in the fridge. I made a double batch of the cucumber salad, DS 2 said he would like a few jars & I filled a gallon jug for the church supper next month. Now just beets, carrots, celery & potatoes left in the garden & lots of cleanup to do. Sometimes it's a relief when winter comes????
We got up till rain this morning but it's sunny now & the wind is blowing, if we can get past tomorrow with no more rain, it's to be nice all week. That will make farmers happy. It didn't rain over where DH was working so he's hauling grain again- about 10 miles east of us.
We are to go to a 60th birthday party for supper for the husband of DHs cousin, I hope Delbert can get away & be in time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kehinkle, Your hats are lovely as are the models. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you decided to change it and reveal myself to you all


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Kehinkle, Your hats are lovely as are the models. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. That is my almost 10 yo DGD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was disappointed there were only 3 knitting related booths, 2 selling & one the Edmonton guild looking for new members. About 1/2 of the space was taken up with Scrapbooking, that's one craft I can't get into & the rest sewing machine retailers & quilting retailers. They had all their " class" areas( just curtained off) on one side & the one I sat in was very full so we were off to the side, had trouble hearing because if the speaker in the next area, the teacher said she was going to suggest the " classrooms" be located 1 in each corner when they do the next show.


It doesn't sound like the same Stitches Group (Knitting Universe) that puts on the events at large conference centers with a separate room for each class (more expensive than what you paid) plus some side seminars on the market floor. I'd be disappointed also as there are over 500 vendors.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Something I won't be knitting any time soon . Oak snake free pattern on ravelry ????


It does look a bit creepy unless you like snakes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it looks great gwen - the "shark scales" are very evident. great job. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!
> 
> I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's good news - i need to go back and have my bottom plate looked at. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one does get more used to them the more you wear them - it also helps if they fit well to begin with. a good fit is everything. good luck. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is good.
> 
> BTW I am attempting to break my dentures back in or maybe break my gums back into the dentures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Julie, thank you for the start. Love lemony things. Will have to try this sometime.
> 
> Welcome home, Sam. Rest up. I found a place in Michigan I want to go to. Not too far across the line but want you well enough to go.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks, I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember her - i wonder why she quit posting - good that she is visiting you - that is quite a cruise. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> All the way from New Jersey! It will be the second time she has visited New Zealand, but 16 years ago the internet would have been in it's infancy if around at all. She used to be on the Tea Party in Dave's day- 2CatsinNJ is her user name.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> one does get more used to them the more you wear them - it also helps if they fit well to begin with. a good fit is everything. good luck. --- sam


The top plate is okay, it's the bottom one I'm having real trouble with- never heard back from the dentist, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember her - i wonder why she quit posting - good that she is visiting you - that is quite a cruise. --- sam


They suffered very badly in hurricane Sandy, but I don't know why we don't hear from her, here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry sonja for the turn of events - and glad to hear that he has been feeling better. everyone should enjoy having him home for a few hours. sonja - we don't expect you to have it togethr all the time - but know that even though there are miles between us - our arms and shoulders and there for you to hold on to when times get bad - love and comfort in every arm and shoulder - i think we are all reaching across the ether to touch you and give you some modicum of peace. i weep and grieve with you sonja - you and yours are not alone in this - we are all making the journey with you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel and everyone I'm a bit more together just now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness she is getting big - looks like she is having a good time. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were fine cathy - my eyes don't see like they used to - big is good. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly! I just saw how big the photos I posted came up... :sm06: Oops.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you not have hospice at home - i have a friend who is in hospice but lives at home - everyone comes there to do what they do in hospice. he is much happier being at home. i'm glad your son is getting good care. that means so much. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son is home at the moment watching his beloved Man U football team , sadly they are not winning but things might change . He has to go back to the hospice after the match and the doctor is going to see how he goes over the next couple of days .
> DIL went to work Thursday and Friday . I stayed the full 2 days . Husband came along on the afternoons with other sons
> 
> Hope you manage to get some rest sometime today Mary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks - i really wasn't planning on going this time. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hope you have rested well on your own bed. I'm glad you are safely home, and hopefully on the mend. No more visits to the spa, please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think somewhere in one of my recipe downloads there was a recipe for preserving lemons in a ball jar. can't find it right now. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016212-preserved-lemons
> 
> Is crystalised the same this recipe? I saw it on one of the tv cooking shows and think the taste would be very interesting. Has anyone ever tried these?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry sonja for the turn of events - and glad to hear that he has been feeling better. everyone should enjoy having him home for a few hours. sonja - we don't expect you to have it togethr all the time - but know that even though there are miles between us - our arms and shoulders and there for you to hold on to when times get bad - love and comfort in every arm and shoulder - i think we are all reaching across the ether to touch you and give you some modicum of peace. i weep and grieve with you sonja - you and yours are not alone in this - we are all making the journey with you. --- sam


Everything Sam has said here, Sonja, comes from the hearts of each one of us around this table. Our hearts reach out to you and all the guys in your family at this heavy and trying time. This road is not going to be easy for any of you or your Ddil, but we do pray for each one and reach out with loving thoughts and caring hearts to send you all strength and peace for the time ahead.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - the figure is beautiful - such talent you have. the yarn is beautiful - what will you make with it? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both - yuck. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Something I won't be knitting any time soon . Oak snake free pattern on ravelry ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the crown hat - looks great. i am feeling good - give me a week or two and i will be great - at least that is the plan. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Julie, thank you for the start. Love lemony things. Will have to try this sometime.
> 
> Welcome home, Sam. Rest up. I found a place in Michigan I want to go to. Not too far across the line but want you well enough to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Everything Sam has said here, Sonja, comes from the hearts of each one of us around this table. Our hearts reach out to you and all the guys in your family at this heavy and trying time. This road is not going to be easy for any of you or your Ddil, but we do pray for each one and reach out with loving thoughts and caring hearts to send you all strength and peace for the time ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well said Joy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holey moley - i am caught up - at least on this week's. i have the past two weeks to catch up on yet. will work on that one later. i really am feeling fine - let's say weary and fine. spent a good part of the day in a horizontal position. snow white was very glad to see me - he does not appreciate sleeping in the barn. lol not after he got used to the comforts of my bed and being indoors. he has been pesty - wanting petted - held - he has finally settled down and is curled up on the corner of the bed close to me. lol

heidi is with her bff from high school tonight at "purse bingo". call bingo and you get a purse - big name purses i gather. she went last year and did not win - hoping she wins one tonight - she loves purses - i bet she has a new purse every couple of months. sometimes she makes them - i have knit her a couple - and she finds them on sale and i have bought her several. she just loves purses - the more pockets the better. too many pockets and i would forget where i put everything. lol

gary just left to pick up bailee from work - i hope he remembers he was going to pick me up a big banana/strawberry smoothie from mcdonald's. it just sounded good. i had one last night on the way home along with a fish sandwich and a small order of fries. 

thanks for the prayers and well wishes - they were and are appreciated. i am on the mend - just being home makes me feel better - it always takes a bit longer each time i have one of these lung thingys that end me up in the hospital. this was the first time i was in the cardiac icu though - they couldn't get my heart rate down - stayed up around 125 - i didn't feel bad but they were concerned. wires everywhere. a blood pressure cuff that was on all the time - inflated like three times an hour on it's own and i could watch the countdown on the monitor. great care though. harborview was the hospital i used when i lived in seattle - was in there two or three times. hopefully that was my spa visit for the year.

it's good to be back among good friends. --- sam


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to hear your on the mend again Sam, we were all worried for you so no more scares for us this year please.

My friends who were a tremendous help to me when my husband passed in 2013 have finally sold their house in Wasaga Beach, believe the closing is Nov 1st. Now they need to find something much smaller, have told them not to worry they could come and stay with me till they do. They also leave to go to Florida Dec 12th for 4 months. Their eldest son has told them they would be welcome to stay with them as well, they are to take their time and find something that they love and of course small enough to maintain.
They had planned on coming to where I live, but prices have gone through the roof and they feel it's too expensive for them now. They also want a bungalow. Am wishing them the best and feel very confident they will find the perfect new home soon.
Funny tomorrow I am going to look at a house in this development that I looked at in 2013, it's for sale again. Think it was $269,000, it's listed now for $379,900, Hope they get close to their asking price.

Haven't heard from daughter for a few days, she is returning tomorrow from Germany, I'm really getting excited to hear all the news from her travels.

Hugs for those in need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That must be the rain they are predicting for here. So glad it is slower getting here than we thought as we need the trim fixed before winter. They were able to replace all the bad wood and prepare what was good for painting. Now if they can just get the painting done, but think it won't be till after the storm is gone.
> 
> Sassafrass, hope you will soon feel better.


Hope the storm holds off for you. We got about 1/2" of rain. Next town over got a microburst we think. DS sent me a text to see if we were okay. Yes. Why. _______ got hit. Power out & several neighboring cities called in to help cleanup. He was ok at work and they had power. As it is a retirement community that was good news. He said some trees down but that was it. He was out in the truck looking for a resident when it hit. He was a little shook up but fine. Must have been bad. He loves storms! But said it felt and looks like a tornado hit but without the funny sky color a that certain smell. We drive through town later and most of the streets were clear but most places the power was still out. Only saw one street that was closed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry sonja for the turn of events - and glad to hear that he has been feeling better. everyone should enjoy having him home for a few hours. sonja - we don't expect you to have it togethr all the time - but know that even though there are miles between us - our arms and shoulders and there for you to hold on to when times get bad - love and comfort in every arm and shoulder - i think we are all reaching across the ether to touch you and give you some modicum of peace. i weep and grieve with you sonja - you and yours are not alone in this - we are all making the journey with you. --- sam


Well said, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks - i really wasn't planning on going this time. lol --- sam


I know you weren't, but still had to say it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, like your new avatar.
Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a great avatar isn't it. great picture of you fan. and now to bed. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Fan, like your new avatar.
> Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rest well Sam.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a great avatar isn't it. great picture of you fan. and now to bed. --- sam


Thankyou Sam I hope you get a good rest and feel well again real soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for getting us started on another week- how do they pass so quickly! Your lemon pudding sounds good, I like almost anything lemon. I want to try the gnocchi , who knows if DH will eat them but I know I will. Seems to me they are somewhat like spaezelle(sp?)??
> Hope you get used to the teeth.
> 
> Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries
> ...


It's great that GD had a good time at school, and good that she could go find her brother and that he spent time with her. 
Sounds like you had a wonderful time.

I'm knitting with Alpaca right now, oh it's soooo soft, I'm in love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo. and the next post was from Sam himself! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


That's a great idea for Saturday mornings, looks like she has a great time there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly! I just saw how big the photos I posted came up... :sm06: Oops.


Big photos are great, easier to see, and the kids are all so cute, I don't think any of us mind large photos of anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome home Sam. Rest up for a while.
> 
> Sonja... I am glad that DS#1 is doing better. I know you are probably trying to spend quite a bit of time with him. Is his wife still working 2 days a week? How is your DH holding up?
> 
> ...


I hope you had a restful day today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to what Sam and Ohio Joy said. I'm not very good at putting into words what I feel during times like these but they have said so well what I feel. I also wondered if you do not have hospice that comes into the home or if his condition just prevents this. Sendingyou so much love and prayers.



jheiens said:


> Everything Sam has said here, Sonja, comes from the hearts of each one of us around this table. Our hearts reach out to you and all the guys in your family at this heavy and trying time. This road is not going to be easy for any of you or your Ddil, but we do pray for each one and reach out with loving thoughts and caring hearts to send you all strength and peace for the time ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And so good to have you back Sam. Does my heart good.


thewren said:


> holey moley - i am caught up - at least on this week's. i have the past two weeks to catch up on yet. will work on that one later. i really am feeling fine - let's say weary and fine. spent a good part of the day in a horizontal position. snow white was very glad to see me - he does not appreciate sleeping in the barn. lol not after he got used to the comforts of my bed and being indoors. he has been pesty - wanting petted - held - he has finally settled down and is curled up on the corner of the bed close to me. lol
> 
> heidi is with her bff from high school tonight at "purse bingo". call bingo and you get a purse - big name purses i gather. she went last year and did not win - hoping she wins one tonight - she loves purses - i bet she has a new purse every couple of months. sometimes she makes them - i have knit her a couple - and she finds them on sale and i have bought her several. she just loves purses - the more pockets the better. too many pockets and i would forget where i put everything. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Julie, thank you for the start. Love lemony things. Will have to try this sometime.
> 
> Welcome home, Sam. Rest up. I found a place in Michigan I want to go to. Not too far across the line but want you well enough to go.
> 
> ...


Great looking hats and a very pretty model


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry sonja for the turn of events - and glad to hear that he has been feeling better. everyone should enjoy having him home for a few hours. sonja - we don't expect you to have it togethr all the time - but know that even though there are miles between us - our arms and shoulders and there for you to hold on to when times get bad - love and comfort in every arm and shoulder - i think we are all reaching across the ether to touch you and give you some modicum of peace. i weep and grieve with you sonja - you and yours are not alone in this - we are all making the journey with you. --- sam


Thank you Sam and it's good to have you back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry sonja for the turn of events - and glad to hear that he has been feeling better. everyone should enjoy having him home for a few hours. sonja - we don't expect you to have it togethr all the time - but know that even though there are miles between us - our arms and shoulders and there for you to hold on to when times get bad - love and comfort in every arm and shoulder - i think we are all reaching across the ether to touch you and give you some modicum of peace. i weep and grieve with you sonja - you and yours are not alone in this - we are all making the journey with you. --- sam


Well said, Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> do you not have hospice at home - i have a friend who is in hospice but lives at home - everyone comes there to do what they do in hospice. he is much happier being at home. i'm glad your son is getting good care. that means so much. --- sam


He has been receiving care at home but the hospice has extra help it's like a special spa . He is in a beautiful family room with doors leading out onto his own veranda . DIL stays with him and family and friends can visit and stay as long as they want . They have every facility you can think of and there is 24 hour care on hand . I know that being there has helped son and DIL lots


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - the figure is beautiful - such talent you have. the yarn is beautiful - what will you make with it? --- sam


I'm doing that cowl workshop, if it turns out well, I will make a couple more for gifts with it, if not some kind of scarfs, it's 400m lace weight so should do something nice.

I don't consider myself artsy but was pleased how easy that figure was to do & was recognizable as a human. DH didn't think much if it but he's not much for ornaments


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Everything Sam has said here, Sonja, comes from the hearts of each one of us around this table. Our hearts reach out to you and all the guys in your family at this heavy and trying time. This road is not going to be easy for any of you or your Ddil, but we do pray for each one and reach out with loving thoughts and caring hearts to send you all strength and peace for the time ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy it really does help knowing you are all there with your support . its so nice to just be able to relax and join in the conversation with you all and put the worry to one side for a while


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you decided to change it and reveal myself to you all


Can you post it so we can see you properly?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has been receiving care at home but the hospice has extra help it's like a special spa . He is in a beautiful family room with doors leading out onto his own veranda . DIL stays with him and family and friends can visit and stay as long as they want . They have every facility you can think of and there is 24 hour care on hand . I know that being there has helped son and DIL lots


I am so glad that this facility is there for him Sonja and that you feel it has helped them. I concur with everything Joy said so eloquently earlier.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a cutie she is Cathy . She seems to be enjoying herself . Does she interact with the other little ones


She plays beside other kids but not really with them. The other little ones do the same pretty much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you migraine is better by now. Too bad about Vicky switching to Thursday's & messing with your schedule


Vicky's only choice was take the third day or knock it back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


That looks really interesting Bonnie. Yarn looks good.

While still a bit under the weather I did go and see my hand dyer friend today. Didn't buy any yarn. In fact I was looking at the lace weight thinking of the cowl and she reminded me that I have some 2 ply coming in club yarn soon. So decided to wait and will do the cowl on the workshop in the merino I will get (I think October). Did get another set of needle tips and cord for my HiyaHiya interchangeable sock set.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was disappointed there were only 3 knitting related booths, 2 selling & one the Edmonton guild looking for new members. About 1/2 of the space was taken up with Scrapbooking, that's one craft I can't get into & the rest sewing machine retailers & quilting retailers. They had all their " class" areas( just curtained off) on one side & the one I sat in was very full so we were off to the side, had trouble hearing because if the speaker in the next area, the teacher said she was going to suggest the " classrooms" be located 1 in each corner when they do the next show.


Sounds like ours- they are mainly sewing related and very little knitting now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She plays beside other kids but not really with them. The other little ones do the same pretty much.


Yesterday my great nephews made noises at Elizabeth and she copied them. It was fun watching them relating like that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We need a {{{{group hug}}}}, I think!


I am in ! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Excellent! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yesterday my great nephews made noises at Elizabeth and she copied them. It was fun watching them relating like that.


It's wonderful seeing them develop and change, but I don't remember taking such a delight in my own? Was it just that we didn't have the same time to watch them or were we less experienced in what we were seeing? Anyhow I am really enjoying the experiences this time around.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Something I won't be knitting any time soon . Oak snake free pattern on ravelry ????


 :sm06: Mmm, well its different!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry sonja for the turn of events - and glad to hear that he has been feeling better. everyone should enjoy having him home for a few hours. sonja - we don't expect you to have it togethr all the time - but know that even though there are miles between us - our arms and shoulders and there for you to hold on to when times get bad - love and comfort in every arm and shoulder - i think we are all reaching across the ether to touch you and give you some modicum of peace. i weep and grieve with you sonja - you and yours are not alone in this - we are all making the journey with you. --- sam


Aaaw Sam, you said that so well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

So good to have you back Sam. I am glad you are feeling better. Take things easy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yesterday my great nephews made noises at Elizabeth and she copied them. It was fun watching them relating like that.


Aaaw, I love watching little kids. So cute. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's wonderful seeing them develop and change, but I don't remember taking such a delight in my own? Was it just that we didn't have the same time to watch them or were we less experienced in what we were seeing? Anyhow I am really enjoying the experiences this time around.


I agree, it is different. I think coz we are pretty much only having the fun times, not the constant everything else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's wonderful seeing them develop and change, but I don't remember taking such a delight in my own? Was it just that we didn't have the same time to watch them or were we less experienced in what we were seeing? Anyhow I am really enjoying the experiences this time around.


I wonder that sometimes. More responsibility then or is it just time that removes it from our memory. I do remember viewing with mixed feelings Maryanne's progress. Until I got pregnant and then realised that I would be seeing it again soon so just enjoyed it.

Melissa (my yarn lady) laughed today and said this the lady who didn't care if she didn't become a grandma. I guess though that if I hadn't I would still not mind- but I'm so glad I am!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree, it is different. I think coz we are pretty much only having the fun times, not the constant everything else.


Do you enjoy Serena more when she is not living with you? So you get the fun times mainly?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Do you enjoy Serena more when she is not living with you? So you get the fun times mainly?


Oh yes, definately! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, definately! :sm24: :sm11:


I thought that would be the case. One reason I don't want to do a lot of child minding of Elizabeth. I want to enjoy her, and her to enjoy me (and David)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I thought that would be the case. One reason I don't want to do a lot of child minding of Elizabeth. I want to enjoy her, and her to enjoy me (and David)


Yes. I know exactly what you mean. Serena gets really excited if she knows she is coming here for a play and we have great fun. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed.


Sorlenna said:


> We need a {{{{group hug}}}}, I think!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love your sculpture, Bonnie! I never knew about fabric sculpting. And your yarn looks lovely. You did demonstrate great control, only buying two skeins!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice avatar, Fan!


Fan said:


> Ooh I'm drooling and yes I think it could be the same cut. It's what we call the eye fillet of beef. You can also make a dish called beef Wellington with it.
> Which is the meat piece covered in a mushroom pate then encased in pastry and baked in a hot oven. Mmmmmm!
> Stu cut this one we bought into 2 inch thick slices, for the freezer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I have nephews who would probably like that little snake!


Swedenme said:


> Something I won't be knitting any time soon . Oak snake free pattern on ravelry ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the hats, Kathy and the adorable model!


kehinkle said:


> Julie, thank you for the start. Love lemony things. Will have to try this sometime.
> 
> Welcome home, Sam. Rest up. I found a place in Michigan I want to go to. Not too far across the line but want you well enough to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How are you doing today, Sam, now that you are home, have had some rest and, I will bet, some kitty therapy!?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So well said, Sam, we are sending our love and prayers, Sonja.


thewren said:


> i am so sorry sonja for the turn of events - and glad to hear that he has been feeling better. everyone should enjoy having him home for a few hours. sonja - we don't expect you to have it togethr all the time - but know that even though there are miles between us - our arms and shoulders and there for you to hold on to when times get bad - love and comfort in every arm and shoulder - i think we are all reaching across the ether to touch you and give you some modicum of peace. i weep and grieve with you sonja - you and yours are not alone in this - we are all making the journey with you. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, can't wait to see pix of alpaca cowl you are knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks really interesting Bonnie. Yarn looks good.
> 
> While still a bit under the weather I did go and see my hand dyer friend today. Didn't buy any yarn. In fact I was looking at the lace weight thinking of the cowl and she reminded me that I have some 2 ply coming in club yarn soon. So decided to wait and will do the cowl on the workshop in the merino I will get (I think October). Did get another set of needle tips and cord for my HiyaHiya interchangeable sock set.


I forget - is there any way for us in the USA to see/purchase her hand dyed yarns?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice new avatar, Fan, and I agree - I'd like to see "more" of you.

Love seeing the projects. I'm finishing the third of the free form crochet pillow covers that I'm making for the kids' tea table. I had purchased some cotton/bamboo/nylon yarn that was specific for socks but had the right colors for the cushions so repurposed that yarn. I'll post photos when the pillow forms come and the covers are steam blocked and put on them. All of the kids will be here for next weekend so I need to finish the flowers for the fun hats and finish the cushions

I'm also finishing a baby blanket and have a cowl started - I'm hoping to get more progress going after next week when DH will be back on his own. That month went quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds excellent Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> He has been receiving care at home but the hospice has extra help it's like a special spa . He is in a beautiful family room with doors leading out onto his own veranda . DIL stays with him and family and friends can visit and stay as long as they want . They have every facility you can think of and there is 24 hour care on hand . I know that being there has helped son and DIL lots


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has been receiving care at home but the hospice has extra help it's like a special spa . He is in a beautiful family room with doors leading out onto his own veranda . DIL stays with him and family and friends can visit and stay as long as they want . They have every facility you can think of and there is 24 hour care on hand . I know that being there has helped son and DIL lots


I'm glad they have a nice place for him with lots of room for everyone to be around, not that anything makes a time like this easy but having good .24 hr staff to give him whatever comfort he needs is such a blessing. Thinking of you & your family


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He has been receiving care at home but the hospice has extra help it's like a special spa . He is in a beautiful family room with doors leading out onto his own veranda . DIL stays with him and family and friends can visit and stay as long as they want . They have every facility you can think of and there is 24 hour care on hand . I know that being there has helped son and DIL lots


One of our very special friends was in a hospice like that in northern Michigan. I'm so glad you have a place like this. The staff are very special people and so supportive and know what to do. May God's loving arms surround you and the arms of all of us are reaching out to hold you and your family in loving care and to hold you up. You and your family have become very special to us. Hugs across the miles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


She is so adorable. Her picture reminds me of Japanese paintbrush writing. So glad she is enjoying her time with this playgroup.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thought of all of you in my prayers this morning. Sam, so glad you are back safely. Did so enjoy the pictures that you all so thoughtfully posted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yesterday my great nephews made noises at Elizabeth and she copied them. It was fun watching them relating like that.


How cute to have her copying their noises. Glad that you and Sugarsugar can just enjoy play dates with your DGC instead of having full care. Precious moments and wonderful memories each time makes for both of you. It is such a special feeling to have that little face light up when they see you and to get their little hugs.

How much fun is that to get the hand dyed yarn from that club. Very special that your friend is a dyer. I would love to get a spinning wheel but really questioning my desire for one as I'm not even finding time to knit right now. Of course, that might lead to dying yarn and I really enjoyed that too. Think I should still be living on the farm we used to live on. I could have used the barn for dying the yarn.

Finally found my house keys, but of course that meant cleaning out all the drawers & cupboards around the house. Can't believe where I finally found them....In the glove compartment of the car. What prompted this is that we had to unlock the back door so the wood could be replaced around part of it. It is in the garage and is locked with a key and couldn't be unlocked without it as their is glass on the door and anybody could break the glass and reach in and unlock it. Hence, the lock that needs a key to open. So glad we were forced to find it or we wouldn't have gone on a search like that. Now my table is piled high with all sorts of things to go through and either throw out, recycle, or put back....but YAY......we have our keys again. Within a few hours about 6 men had all the wood removed, insulated where needed, and replaces. Quite a team. Now it is all ready to be painted. Wonder if they will be as fast with the painting.

I'm thinking of going to a solar meeting today to find out more about cost, etc. If I start feeling better I'll go. It is a perfect day outside today, so it would be nice to get out there and enjoy it. Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Knitting dilemma Question: I frogged but I don't know where I am on the pattern. My brain is also in a frog fog and I just can't seem to figure out the stitches. When you frog back what tips do all of you have for keeping track of where you are? I have some ideas for next time, but I thought I would ask your expertise. It is one of those complicated patterns. Even with cables I can't seem to tell which row it is actually crossed on. Perhaps I need to frog back to the row where it crosses over and then I'll know where I am, but what do you do when you frog so you know where you are starting?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I mark the pattern with a pencil with each row that I knit, and when I frog back, I erase that mark with each row frogged. If I don't do this, I get totally lost in the pattern. Don't know if this would work for you, as it requires a paper pattern or some way of marking a digital one. Just an idea that works for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Knitting dilemma Question: I frogged but I don't know where I am on the pattern. My brain is also in a frog fog and I just can't seem to figure out the stitches. When you frog back what tips do all of you have for keeping track of where you are? I have some ideas for next time, but I thought I would ask your expertise. It is one of those complicated patterns. Even with cables I can't seem to tell which row it is actually crossed on. Perhaps I need to frog back to the row where it crosses over and then I'll know where I am, but what do you do when you frog so you know where you are starting?


Lifelines every 4 rows and mark on the pattern where I put them - then I can frog back knowing where the pattern begins - also there are some books and good YouTube videos about learning to "read" the knitting and it helps deciphering what's been done on the row.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


Even when Fan dresses 'casual' she looks great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I mark the pattern with a pencil with each row that I knit, and when I frog back, I erase that mark with each row frogged. If I don't do this, I get totally lost in the pattern. Don't know if this would work for you, as it requires a paper pattern or some way of marking a digital one. Just an idea that works for me.


Thank you. I had marked the rows and I should have marked off as I frogged each row. Just frogged back quickly and next time I will take the time to do what you say. Quick frogging but then it takes way longer to get started again, so really it saves time. I'd been shown this way but it must have been by someone who can read their stitches better than me.

That's what I will do next time. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even when Fan dresses 'casual' she looks great!


Ooh you're making me blush.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lifelines every 4 rows and mark on the pattern where I put them - then I can frog back knowing where the pattern begins - also there are some books and good YouTube videos about learning to "read" the knitting and it helps deciphering what's been done on the row.


Can ;you believe I have never done a lifeline. Learned about them on here. I must try and do one when I start up knitting again. I will do what you and Flyty1n have said and for now check out YOUTUBE for videos on reading my knitting. YAY. Feel like I might be able to get started again now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can ;you believe I have never done a lifeline. Learned about them on here. I must try and do one when I start up knitting again.


Neither had I until was having problems with baby knitting. She told me how to do it and it really works well, guaranteed, saves a lot of frogging.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


Beautiful Fan and a lovely home too. So nice to see your photos. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even when Fan dresses 'casual' she looks great!


I can believe that and love her pretty smile too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful Fan and a lovely home too. So nice to see your photos. :sm02: :sm24:


Thank you Daralene, I thought it was time to reveal myself and change my avatar.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


Gorgeous photo of yourself Fan, I did a double flip when I 1st saw it as you could be my sister-in-law. WOW! you have a double, ha! They lived in Auckland but moved to Taupo about 5 years ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Neither had I until was having problems with baby knitting. She told me how to do it and it really works well, guaranteed, saves a lot of frogging.


Time I started too. First heard about them on here and need to start. Do you use crochet thread or Yarn?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone I finally made it to the new one. Thanks for the link I couldn't find it in the search so I jut tried to catch up on the old one. Thank you Julie for starting it again and Kate for the review.
I'm heading back to start catching up on this week


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Time I started too. First heard about them on here and need to start. Do you use crochet thread or Yarn?


I actually used some dark sewing thread which showed up well on light yarn I was knitting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gorgeous photo of yourself Fan, I did a double flip when I 1st saw it as you could be my sister-in-law. WOW! you have a double, ha! They lived in Auckland but moved to Taupo about 5 years ago.


Thank you, I'm an only child so no siblings. But they do say everyone has a doppelgänger (double) don't they? 
Yesterday my hubby Stu, did a double take as he saw a woman who looked exactly like our sad sick SIL, but it wasn't her thank goodness or we would have wondered how she got up here from Matamata. Decided to find another avatar photo as first one was very out of focus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh you're making me blush.


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


Beautiful lady!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful lady!!!


Thank you so much you're very kind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Time I started too. First heard about them on here and need to start. Do you use crochet thread or Yarn?


Depending on what I'm knitting, I use whatever I find handy. If you have the knitting needles that have the extra holes for lifelines, then I use dental floss or crochet thread. For bulkier projects, I use a blunt tapestry needle and thicker yarn - preferably a cotton or something that doesn't drag on the knitting. Have fun with it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


Lovely photo! :sm24:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, do you think Gnocchi can be made with multigrain or gluten free substitute? I'm trying some different things with my diet and thought it Gnocchi sounded good but don't want to use plain white flour.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh you're making me blush.


You are lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, do you think Gnocchi can be made with multigrain or gluten free substitute? I'm trying some different things with my diet and thought it Gnocchi sounded good but don't want to use plain white flour.


I have not used Gluten free with it, so it will be a bit experimental, but so long as you have a mix that makes a good bread, I see no reason why it should not. Why not try a half or quarter batch? A simple way of halving an egg is to whisk it and then use half.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I had marked the rows and I should have marked off as I frogged each row. Just frogged back quickly and next time I will take the time to do what you say. Quick frogging but then it takes way longer to get started again, so really it saves time. I'd been shown this way but it must have been by someone who can read their stitches better than me.
> 
> That's what I will do next time. :sm24:


Try this but you may have to figure out how to translate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Time I started too. First heard about them on here and need to start. Do you use crochet thread or Yarn?


I use crochet thread.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone I finally made it to the new one. Thanks for the link I couldn't find it in the search so I jut tried to catch up on the old one. Thank you Julie for starting it again and Kate for the review.
> I'm heading back to start catching up on this week


If you go to main on Saturday and look at the "swaps ect" section, you will find the link to the new tea party each week.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Yah! My daughter is safely back in Toronto from her trip to Holland, Belgium and home to Germany, she's tired but needs to buy a few grocery's so is off shopping for these essentials. 
Will be wonderful when I hear all about her trip, seems she would've loved to have stayed longer, well who wouldn't in all honesty!

Looked at the house that's "For Sale" again in GreenBriar, looked at it before I bought this one. All the new owner has done is take all the wallpaper down and given the whole house a fresh coat of paint. Looks lovely and clean now. No major updating, needs a new kitchen and all the bathrooms need redoing etc., etc., the list goes on and on.
So glad I bought this house instead as I was able to bring most of my furniture from my other house and all the updating I've done, I've made this into a real "Home" for myself, lol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yah! My daughter is safely back in Toronto from her trip to Holland, Belgium and home to Germany, she's tired but needs to buy a few grocery's so is off shopping for these essentials.
> Will be wonderful when I hear all about her trip, seems she would've loved to have stayed longer, well who wouldn't in all honesty!
> 
> Looked at the house that's "For Sale" again in GreenBriar, looked at it before I bought this one. All the new owner has done is take all the wallpaper down and given the whole house a fresh coat of paint. Looks lovely and clean now. No major updating, needs a new kitchen and all the bathrooms need redoing etc., etc., the list goes on and on.
> So glad I bought this house instead as I was able to bring most of my furniture from my other house and all the updating I've done, I've made this into a real "Home" for myself, lol!


I'm glad there are no buyer's regret. The housing market has really skyrocketed there - hasn't appreciated that much here just yet, but there are signs that it's starting to come around as evidenced by our property tax assessment going up!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad there are no buyer's regret. The housing market has really skyrocketed there - hasn't appreciated that much here just yet, but there are signs that it's starting to come around as evidenced by our property tax assessment going up!!


Yes it's lovely knowing house prices are on the rise, on the other hand I often wonder for how long those on fixed incomes will be able to afford the property taxes.

Personally I feel "ALL" Seniors should be exempt from "ALL" taxes..........Dream on Lynnette.

:sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this one is even better - great picture fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thankyou Sam I hope you get a good rest and feel well again real soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey - you can't keep a good man down very long. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And so good to have you back Sam. Does my heart good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and at this stage whatever helps him the most is what should be done. sounds like a great place to be. tons of positive and healing energy flying across the pond to wrap all of you in warm healing goodness. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He has been receiving care at home but the hospice has extra help it's like a special spa . He is in a beautiful family room with doors leading out onto his own veranda . DIL stays with him and family and friends can visit and stay as long as they want . They have every facility you can think of and there is 24 hour care on hand . I know that being there has helped son and DIL lots


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> Seems strange to me to mix lemons with pepper up then I guess DH uses Kevin pepper on his fish all the time.
> 
> Sorleena wrote:
> ...


I thought it was just a brand of lemon pepper that you have in Canada. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

still - there is some socialization going on and that will change as she gets older and is with other children more. it just seems she is growing up so fast. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> She plays beside other kids but not really with them. The other little ones do the same pretty much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


That's a really cool sculpture, I'd never heard of anything like that before, how fun. 
LOVE your yarn, you really did show restraint, it's hard to stop at just two isn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Something I won't be knitting any time soon . Oak snake free pattern on ravelry ????


Ooh, I think I'll save that to make for Marla, she used to have snakes in Alaska.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am doing well oneapril - thanks for asking - not moving very fast but at least i am up and breathing. --- sam



oneapril said:


> How are you doing today, Sam, now that you are home, have had some rest and, I will bet, some kitty therapy!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is dh jeanette? i assume the knee surgery was a grand success and he is not ready to run races. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Nice new avatar, Fan, and I agree - I'd like to see "more" of you.
> 
> Love seeing the projects. I'm finishing the third of the free form crochet pillow covers that I'm making for the kids' tea table. I had purchased some cotton/bamboo/nylon yarn that was specific for socks but had the right colors for the cushions so repurposed that yarn. I'll post photos when the pillow forms come and the covers are steam blocked and put on them. All of the kids will be here for next weekend so I need to finish the flowers for the fun hats and finish the cushions
> 
> I'm also finishing a baby blanket and have a cowl started - I'm hoping to get more progress going after next week when DH will be back on his own. That month went quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely lady fan - you should wear dresses more often. is that me being sexist - i hope not. as my mother got older she spent more time in dress slacks, blouses and sweaters. she also had several pendelton skirt suits she enjoyed wearing. i think i better stop before i get myself in trouble. --- sam



Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I forget - is there any way for us in the USA to see/purchase her hand dyed yarns?


http://www.strandedinoz.com/
With the exchange rate as it is now is a good time for those overseas to get her yarns-if you do happen to buy any mention me. I'm sure has a comments section. She is also on Ravelry so you can see her yarns knitted up and her designs as well. http://www.ravelry.com/groups/stranded-in-oz


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely lady fan - you should wear dresses more often. is that me being sexist - i hope not. as my mother got older she spent more time in dress slacks, blouses and sweaters. she also had several pendelton skirt suits she enjoyed wearing. i think i better stop before i get myself in trouble. --- sam


Thank you Sam, I know what you mean, girls in pants don't always look feminine, but hey they are much more comfortable to get around in than fancy tight fitting dresses can be, especially when working in a grubby engineering workshop. I'm a tomboy at heart so dresses are for special events for me. Cheers glad you're feeling better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Knitting dilemma Question: I frogged but I don't know where I am on the pattern. My brain is also in a frog fog and I just can't seem to figure out the stitches. When you frog back what tips do all of you have for keeping track of where you are? I have some ideas for next time, but I thought I would ask your expertise. It is one of those complicated patterns. Even with cables I can't seem to tell which row it is actually crossed on. Perhaps I need to frog back to the row where it crosses over and then I'll know where I am, but what do you do when you frog so you know where you are starting?


Sounds like a case where you need to use a lifeline, always put it on the same row so you know which row (or the same couple of rows so it easier to work out. And use a plain row so if the wrong side is all purl use that. Avoid a cable row).
Instead of just pulling without keeping track count each row as you frog it.
And yes in your case now I would frog back to the cross row, pick up the stitches and then I would actually tink back one more row. Makes sure you don't have any stitches that have come undone an extra row and makes it easier to orient the stitches on a plainer row than one with the cables.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


You look lovely


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Time I started too. First heard about them on here and need to start. Do you use crochet thread or Yarn?


contrasting colour and finer than what you knitting (and not dental floss). If you have interchangeable needles some of them have holes that can be used to put a lifeline into to make it very easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I'm an only child so no siblings. But they do say everyone has a doppelgänger (double) don't they?
> Yesterday my hubby Stu, did a double take as he saw a woman who looked exactly like our sad sick SIL, but it wasn't her thank goodness or we would have wondered how she got up here from Matamata. Decided to find another avatar photo as first one was very out of focus.


David was taken for Jerry Adams a number of times while we were in England in the 1990s. Coped a bit of abuse at times- fortunately nothing more.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The new avatar I'm using has a degree of sadness behind the smile. It was taken after my mothers funeral, and a friend of ours we hadn't seen for many years came to the service and asked if she could have a photo of us together. Stu took the photo and my friend is out of the frame for this avatar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:



> Yah! My daughter is safely back in Toronto from her trip to Holland, Belgium and home to Germany, she's tired but needs to buy a few grocery's so is off shopping for these essentials.
> Will be wonderful when I hear all about her trip, seems she would've loved to have stayed longer, well who wouldn't in all honesty!
> 
> Looked at the house that's "For Sale" again in GreenBriar, looked at it before I bought this one. All the new owner has done is take all the wallpaper down and given the whole house a fresh coat of paint. Looks lovely and clean now. No major updating, needs a new kitchen and all the bathrooms need redoing etc., etc., the list goes on and on.
> So glad I bought this house instead as I was able to bring most of my furniture from my other house and all the updating I've done, I've made this into a real "Home" for myself, lol!


Good that you can look at it and not regret not getting it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm done with everything that I needed to get accomplished today other than cleaning the 3 fish tanks and getting the last load of laundry off the line and put away when it's dry, the fish tanks can wait until tomorrow if I don't get to them tonight. 
I did get the comforter finished and on the bed, the ties made and sewn onto the curtain and that back up on the rod, and even got the eyelet fabric that I'd gotten a while back sewn onto the bottom of the shower curtain so that it's long enough to use. 
It's a nice hot windy day so the laundry has been drying in record time. 92f right now out there. 
I got a 21 ounce tomato off the one plant, and another that's just over a pound. 
Okay, back to getting caught up, less than 10 pages to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, I know what you mean, girls in pants don't always look feminine, but hey they are much more comfortable to get around in than fancy tight fitting dresses can be, especially when working in a grubby engineering workshop. I'm a tomboy at heart so dresses are for special events for me. Cheers glad you're feeling better.


I rarely wear dresses either. Just not comfortable


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Julie, thank you for the start. Love lemony things. Will have to try this sometime.
> 
> Welcome home, Sam. Rest up. I found a place in Michigan I want to go to. Not too far across the line but want you well enough to go.
> 
> ...


YAY!! On the bunk and storage in your van, one can never have enough storage but more than you previously had is a great thing. 
Great hats, your DGD is a cutie, they sure do grow quick that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Played my dulcimer. Enjoying so much. Trying to learn one or two tunes I old play from memory.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the last of my cucumbers taken care of, just a few for fresh eating left in the fridge. I made a double batch of the cucumber salad, DS 2 said he would like a few jars & I filled a gallon jug for the church supper next month. Now just beets, carrots, celery & potatoes left in the garden & lots of cleanup to do. Sometimes it's a relief when winter comes????
> We got up till rain this morning but it's sunny now & the wind is blowing, if we can get past tomorrow with no more rain, it's to be nice all week. That will make farmers happy. It didn't rain over where DH was working so he's hauling grain again- about 10 miles east of us.
> We are to go to a 60th birthday party for supper for the husband of DHs cousin, I hope Delbert can get away & be in time.


You do get a lot done in a day. I froze all the tomatoes I have so far, hopefully I'll have enough ripe after I get back to can at least a half dozen jars, we'll see, if not, they'll stay frozen until I either process them to freeze or until next year to can them. 
Great that the rain didn't interrupt his hauling, I know he probably wants to get everything hauled and harvested and all before the real winter hits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks - i really wasn't planning on going this time. lol --- sam


Somehow, I think that Heidi is not going to let you go next year, even if she has to barricade you in your apartment to keep you home. :sm02: 
I'm just very glad that you are doing fine and back at home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Everything Sam has said here, Sonja, comes from the hearts of each one of us around this table. Our hearts reach out to you and all the guys in your family at this heavy and trying time. This road is not going to be easy for any of you or your Ddil, but we do pray for each one and reach out with loving thoughts and caring hearts to send you all strength and peace for the time ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy and Sam for saying so well what is in our hearts. :sm24: 
It's a wonderful thing to have such a loving caring group as this. We are here for you anytime Sonja.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good to hear your on the mend again Sam, we were all worried for you so no more scares for us this year please.
> 
> My friends who were a tremendous help to me when my husband passed in 2013 have finally sold their house in Wasaga Beach, believe the closing is Nov 1st. Now they need to find something much smaller, have told them not to worry they could come and stay with me till they do. They also leave to go to Florida Dec 12th for 4 months. Their eldest son has told them they would be welcome to stay with them as well, they are to take their time and find something that they love and of course small enough to maintain.
> They had planned on coming to where I live, but prices have gone through the roof and they feel it's too expensive for them now. They also want a bungalow. Am wishing them the best and feel very confident they will find the perfect new home soon.
> ...


Great news that their house sold, too bad that the area you are in is out of their price range but it's good for you if you ever decide to sell, that the values have increased, hopefully they will find the perfect place in the perfect time. 
You are going to have a wonderful time catching up with DD, praying she has/had a safe trip home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the storm holds off for you. We got about 1/2" of rain. Next town over got a microburst we think. DS sent me a text to see if we were okay. Yes. Why. _______ got hit. Power out & several neighboring cities called in to help cleanup. He was ok at work and they had power. As it is a retirement community that was good news. He said some trees down but that was it. He was out in the truck looking for a resident when it hit. He was a little shook up but fine. Must have been bad. He loves storms! But said it felt and looks like a tornado hit but without the funny sky color a that certain smell. We drive through town later and most of the streets were clear but most places the power was still out. Only saw one street that was closed.


I'm glad he didn't get hit, and that the power wasn't out where he works, but darn, being out in it like that had to be a bit scary, I love storms but not to be out in them when they hit. Hopefully everyone else will have power back soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> The new avatar I'm using has a degree of sadness behind the smile. It was taken after my mothers funeral, and a friend of ours we hadn't seen for many years came to the service and asked if she could have a photo of us together. Stu took the photo and my friend is out of the frame for this avatar.


None-the-less a lovely photo.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I prefer dresses in summer as I find them more comfortable, but they're loose fitting. And in winter definitely pants and sweaters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has been receiving care at home but the hospice has extra help it's like a special spa . He is in a beautiful family room with doors leading out onto his own veranda . DIL stays with him and family and friends can visit and stay as long as they want . They have every facility you can think of and there is 24 hour care on hand . I know that being there has helped son and DIL lots


That sounds like a lovely facility, I'm glad that it is helping.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Good that you can look at it and not regret not getting it.


Personally I used to love looking at model homes, loved seeing how the designers furnished them, often gave me ideas.

Absolutely no regrets for not buying that bungalow, no wasn't for me! Actually had goose bumps when I went into the basement to that time, that was a sign for me not to buy. LOL! Call it superstition or whatever, but honestly felt creepy.
Being honest didn't have that feeling today though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Great news that their house sold, too bad that the area you are in is out of their price range but it's good for you if you ever decide to sell, that the values have increased, hopefully they will find the perfect place in the perfect time.
> You are going to have a wonderful time catching up with DD, praying she has/had a safe trip home.


Thank you. Yes she is safe, I felt so relaxed hearing that the plane had landed and a couple of hours later new that she was safe in her home. Yes I'm silly but with so many terrorist incidents happening in Europe these days, just hated knowing she wasn't here in Toronto. Selfish of me, but she's my only child, she would hate me saying "child" but doesn't matter how old your children are, they are always your children, lol!

When I was talking early to my friends in Wasaga Beach, they have already packed all their Dining Room, Living Room, 2 bedrooms and Family Room stuff as she calls it into boxes so they are really moving like a tornado inside their house. She's a wonder woman really, always has things unpacked within a day or two and in their right places once again. They will be down-sizing though and until they know what and where they will move too, she can't decide which of the Sofa's, tables and large furniture they will be taking with them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've canned tomatoes, chopped green peppers for freezer, dried some okra, washed and dried about 6 loads of laundry (which Don folded for me, bless his heart). Again, I think that I have a quart that hasn't sealed--no idea why not at the moment.

I've been trying to reach my sister near St. Louis to remind her that we (Tim, Don, and I) are arriving in less than 2 weeks to spend the weekend of his 55th class reunion with them. On our way back east, we will stop to spend the evening & night with his older sister who has had a bout with the family's nemesis, colon cancer, this year as well as a heart attack. And who knows when we'll get a chance to see her again alive?

Talking to my sister just now, so I'll stop for now and get back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Knitting dilemma Question: I frogged but I don't know where I am on the pattern. My brain is also in a frog fog and I just can't seem to figure out the stitches. When you frog back what tips do all of you have for keeping track of where you are? I have some ideas for next time, but I thought I would ask your expertise. It is one of those complicated patterns. Even with cables I can't seem to tell which row it is actually crossed on. Perhaps I need to frog back to the row where it crosses over and then I'll know where I am, but what do you do when you frog so you know where you are starting?


Lifelines, I use one about every 10 rows, I just use either a light weight embroidery thread or if I'm using my interchangeables, I just take the needles off the cable and put the end thingy's one and then start with a new cable on my needles, works good, then after I have two lifelines in, I can pull one out the next time to use as for knitting the next 10 rows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lifelines every 4 rows and mark on the pattern where I put them - then I can frog back knowing where the pattern begins - also there are some books and good YouTube videos about learning to "read" the knitting and it helps deciphering what's been done on the row.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yesterday my great nephews made noises at Elizabeth and she copied them. It was fun watching them relating like that.


Awe, that's so cute, she'll be talking before you know it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> None-the-less a lovely photo.


Agree, lovely photo Fan!

I love wearing dresses, only problem don't have that many places to wear them anymore so they are hanging in my closet. 
Winter for us is so cold pants/slacks and sweaters are a must. One time of the year when I get to wear my knitted sweaters.

Will be wearing my Dirndl Sept 24th as we are having our Oktoberfest in the Community Center, am looking forward to that once again.
l will be helping with the food, not the drinks though, ha! Did last year till the bar tender arrived and that was fun! Love the listening to the good old German Folk songs and dancing is also lots of fun.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I've canned tomatoes, chopped green peppers for freezer, dried some okra, washed and dried about 6 loads of laundry (which Don folded for me, bless his heart). Again, I think that I have a quart that hasn't sealed--no idea why not at the moment.
> 
> I've been trying to reach my sister near St. Louis to remind her that we (Tim, Don, and I) are arriving in less than 2 weeks to spend the weekend of his 55th class reunion with them. On our way back east, we will stop to spend the evening & night with his older sister who has had a bout with the family's nemesis, colon cancer, this year as well as a heart attack. And who knows when we'll get a chance to see her again alive?
> 
> ...


You make me feel exhausted with all the canning etc that you've been doing.
Enjoy your time at the class reunion and hopefully sister is doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> None-the-less a lovely photo.


I agree! (Fan's avatar)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you. Yes she is safe, I felt so relaxed hearing that the plane had landed and a couple of hours later new that she was safe in her home. Yes I'm silly but with so many terrorist incidents happening in Europe these days, just hated knowing she wasn't here in Toronto. Selfish of me, but she's my only child, she would hate me saying "child" but doesn't matter how old your children are, they are always your children, lol!
> 
> When I was talking early to my friends in Wasaga Beach, they have already packed all their Dining Room, Living Room, 2 bedrooms and Family Room stuff as she calls it into boxes so they are really moving like a tornado inside their house. She's a wonder woman really, always has things unpacked within a day or two and in their right places once again. They will be down-sizing though and until they know what and where they will move too, she can't decide which of the Sofa's, tables and large furniture they will be taking with them.


Yes, our children, no matter how old they get are always our children, that's just a fact of nature. lol
Wow, they are ready to get on the road, but it is easier I think, to just get it all done and not have to worry about it, but it's hard to decide what to take when you don't know where or when you'll be getting settled. 
I'm glad you didn't buy the creepy place, even though you didn't have the feeling when you went to see it this time, it's a good sign that you weren't meant to be there and since you are quite comfortable in the home you've made, it's just as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've canned tomatoes, chopped green peppers for freezer, dried some okra, washed and dried about 6 loads of laundry (which Don folded for me, bless his heart). Again, I think that I have a quart that hasn't sealed--no idea why not at the moment.
> 
> I've been trying to reach my sister near St. Louis to remind her that we (Tim, Don, and I) are arriving in less than 2 weeks to spend the weekend of his 55th class reunion with them. On our way back east, we will stop to spend the evening & night with his older sister who has had a bout with the family's nemesis, colon cancer, this year as well as a heart attack. And who knows when we'll get a chance to see her again alive?
> 
> ...


You have gotten a lot done, I need to figure out the best way to dry chives, in the dehydrator or tie them and let them hang, David's been enjoying them fresh in his breakfast tacos this summer. 
I hope that this is not the last chance you'll have to visit with her and that there will be many more over the coming years, but I agree, you need to take the time you have when you have it because tomorrow is never guaranteed. I hope it's a wonderful reunion and visit with everyone, how exciting that Tim is getting to go with, I hope he has a great time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lifelines, I use one about every 10 rows, I just use either a light weight embroidery thread or if I'm using my interchangeables, I just take the needles off the cable and put the end thingy's one and then start with a new cable on my needles, works good, then after I have two lifelines in, I can pull one out the next time to use as for knitting the next 10 rows.


That's a great idea! I've always threaded a piece of crochet cotton through


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lifelines, I use one about every 10 rows, I just use either a light weight embroidery thread or if I'm using my interchangeables, I just take the needles off the cable and put the end thingy's one and then start with a new cable on my needles, works good, then after I have two lifelines in, I can pull one out the next time to use as for knitting the next 10 rows.


That is a great idea with the extra cable. No muss, no fuss!

I've hit a roadblock with the crochet at the moment... I can't see which color is which in this light so will do something else for a bit. I'll get back to it when I have daylight.

We had a lovely storm this afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, what a lovely photo of you. I rarely wear dresses, I like them but just no place to wear them & much too cold in winter.
Ohio Joy, I hope you have a great time at the reunion & visiting your sister. No one deserves a nice holiday more than you, you work so hard.

Lynette, great you are so happy with your home. I wonder how the next generation will ever afford a home if prices keep climbing.
We went to the Chinese place in town for supper tonight with a bunch of DHs cousins. It's nice to get together.
It's so cold here tonight, feels like it could snow, drizzling & cold north wind. Weather channel says its 6C/45F but feels like 2C/35F. We sure do t want snow with all the standing wheat that's out yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a great idea! I've always threaded a piece of crochet cotton through


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is a great idea with the extra cable. No muss, no fuss!
> 
> I've hit a roadblock with the crochet at the moment... I can't see which color is which in this light so will do something else for a bit. I'll get back to it when I have daylight.
> 
> We had a lovely storm this afternoon.


 :sm02: It dawned on me one day that why was I putting thread in when I already had a working line, so that's how I've done it since. 
The yarn I'm working with is navy blue and grey, so it's hard to knit without good light, thankfully I have a good light right behind my chair, but last night trying to knit a Marla's was interesting, it's amazing that I didn't have to frog anything.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra and Bonnie thank you very much re photos. I find long pants warmer in winter too, and as I'm not in an office situation these days I don't need dresses. But it is nice to glam up for special events in life. 
You folks are amazing with your harvesting, we are not far off planting tomatoes for summer season ahead. Stu likes to plant 4 big grafted tomatoes and then has lots of food, plus daily watering system in action on a timer. They quickly go from from little plants to huge tree like bushes with lots of big juicy tomatoes to enjoy. I make relish with them and also freeze down for winter eating with some too. I have my little patch as well for salad greens, beans, beets, bok Choy (an Asian green)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely photo of you. I rarely wear dresses, I like them but just no place to wear them & much too cold in winter.
> Ohio Joy, I hope you have a great time at the reunion & visiting your sister. No one deserves a nice holiday more than you, you work so hard.
> 
> Lynette, great you are so happy with your home. I wonder how the next generation will ever afford a home if prices keep climbing.
> ...


Ooh, snow now would not be optimal, well, it wouldn't be good at all, I hope you have at least a couple weeks, a month or so would be better but I know how things go in the frozen north .
Great that you had a good time with family though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yah! My daughter is safely back in Toronto from her trip to Holland, Belgium and home to Germany, she's tired but needs to buy a few grocery's so is off shopping for these essentials.
> Will be wonderful when I hear all about her trip, seems she would've loved to have stayed longer, well who wouldn't in all honesty!
> 
> Looked at the house that's "For Sale" again in GreenBriar, looked at it before I bought this one. All the new owner has done is take all the wallpaper down and given the whole house a fresh coat of paint. Looks lovely and clean now. No major updating, needs a new kitchen and all the bathrooms need redoing etc., etc., the list goes on and on.
> So glad I bought this house instead as I was able to bring most of my furniture from my other house and all the updating I've done, I've made this into a real "Home" for myself, lol!


So glad to hear your DD is safely home from her travels.

Seems like a huge price difference for just taking down wallpaper and painting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes it's lovely knowing house prices are on the rise, on the other hand I often wonder for how long those on fixed incomes will be able to afford the property taxes.
> 
> Personally I feel "ALL" Seniors should be exempt from "ALL" taxes..........Dream on Lynnette.
> 
> :sm16:


Then I will dream with you, as I agree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey - you can't keep a good man down very long. lol --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> contrasting colour and finer than what you knitting (and not dental floss). If you have interchangeable needles some of them have holes that can be used to put a lifeline into to make it very easy.


And not thread. Both can cut your yarn when you pull the lifeline out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lifelines, I use one about every 10 rows, I just use either a light weight embroidery thread or if I'm using my interchangeables, I just take the needles off the cable and put the end thingy's one and then start with a new cable on my needles, works good, then after I have two lifelines in, I can pull one out the next time to use as for knitting the next 10 row
> 
> What a great idea. Think I shall try this when next I knit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> The new avatar I'm using has a degree of sadness behind the smile. It was taken after my mothers funeral, and a friend of ours we hadn't seen for many years came to the service and asked if she could have a photo of us together. Stu took the photo and my friend is out of the frame for this avatar.


Hugs. But a nice reminder of your friendship and that she thought enough of you to attend your moms funeral. You still look lovely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I rarely wear dresses either. Just not comfortable


I am wearing skirts more often lately. More comfortable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Poledra and Bonnie thank you very much re photos. I find long pants warmer in winter too, and as I'm not in an office situation these days I don't need dresses. But it is nice to glam up for special events in life.
> You folks are amazing with your harvesting, we are not far off planting tomatoes for summer season ahead. Stu likes to plant 4 big grafted tomatoes and then has lots of food, plus daily watering system in action on a timer. They quickly go from from little plants to huge tree like bushes with lots of big juicy tomatoes to enjoy. I make relish with them and also freeze down for winter eating with some too. I have my little patch as well for salad greens, beans, beets, bok Choy (an Asian green)


I need to look into a small drip watering system for the veggie garden and the front beds when I get back from our trip, the soaker hoses just don't do the job we want and way to many weeds with the soakers. I have been going through my seed catalog to see what heirloom seeds I need for spring, I think I'm going to try Cauliflower and Parsnips for sure next spring, not sure what else new I'll try, but definitely the broccoli and brussel sprouts, jalapeno's and tomatoes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad he didn't get hit, and that the power wasn't out where he works, but darn, being out in it like that had to be a bit scary, I love storms but not to be out in them when they hit. Hopefully everyone else will have power back soon.


There is still cleanup to do with all the trees and limbs down but power is back on all over town. Yes, he was a little shook up! He knew we had a severe thunderstorm watch but the got hit with a microburst I think. They are only about 5-10 miles from me where he works. He just wasn't expecting what they got. We just got a little rain and some rain. Nothing much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Lifelines, I use one about every 10 rows, I just use either a light weight embroidery thread or if I'm using my interchangeables, I just take the needles off the cable and put the end thingy's one and then start with a new cable on my needles, works good, then after I have two lifelines in, I can pull one out the next time to use as for knitting the next 10 row
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Personally I used to love looking at model homes, loved seeing how the designers furnished them, often gave me ideas.
> 
> Absolutely no regrets for not buying that bungalow, no wasn't for me! Actually had goose bumps when I went into the basement to that time, that was a sign for me not to buy. LOL! Call it superstition or whatever, but honestly felt creepy.
> Being honest didn't have that feeling today though.


Definitely a sign not to have bought that house!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There is still cleanup to do with all the trees and limbs down but power is back on all over town. Yes, he was a little shook up! He knew we had a severe thunderstorm watch but the got hit with a microburst I think. They are only about 5-10 miles from me where he works. He just wasn't expecting what they got. We just got a little rain and some rain. Nothing much.


I would love a little rain here, a hour or so of good soaking rain in the afternoon or at night so that I don't have to water the yard and garden would be really nice. Most times when it says we're to get some, it passes us by, I guess that's why were called "high plains desert".


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to look into a small drip watering system for the veggie garden and the front beds when I get back from our trip, the soaker hoses just don't do the job we want and way to many weeds with the soakers. I have been going through my seed catalog to see what heirloom seeds I need for spring, I think I'm going to try Cauliflower and Parsnips for sure next spring, not sure what else new I'll try, but definitely the broccoli and brussel sprouts, jalapeno's and tomatoes.


The watering system works very well, especially useful when we are away on summer holiday vacation. Those heirloom seeds are terrific so much better flavour when you can harvest homegrown veggies and fruit, without spraying them with toxic chemicals.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely photo of you. I rarely wear dresses, I like them but just no place to wear them & much too cold in winter.
> Ohio Joy, I hope you have a great time at the reunion & visiting your sister. No one deserves a nice holiday more than you, you work so hard.
> 
> Lynette, great you are so happy with your home. I wonder how the next generation will ever afford a home if prices keep climbing.
> ...


Brrrrr! Hope the snow stays away until harvest is over.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes it's lovely knowing house prices are on the rise, on the other hand I often wonder for how long those on fixed incomes will be able to afford the property taxes.
> 
> Personally I feel "ALL" Seniors should be exempt from "ALL" taxes..........Dream on Lynnette.
> 
> :sm16:


My DH and I have been having that same dream!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lifelines, I use one about every 10 rows, I just use either a light weight embroidery thread or if I'm using my interchangeables, I just take the needles off the cable and put the end thingy's one and then start with a new cable on my needles, works good, then after I have two lifelines in, I can pull one out the next time to use as for knitting the next 10 rows.


I think that idea would work for me, Kaye Jo! I have the end stoppers, might need to invest in a few more cables of different lengths!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would love a little rain here, a hour or so of good soaking rain in the afternoon or at night so that I don't have to water the yard and garden would be really nice. Most times when it says we're to get some, it passes us by, I guess that's why were called "high plains desert".


I would send you some if I could. We could still use more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Laptop needs fuel so going to sign off and plug in, see you all in the morning. 
Sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that idea would work for me, Kaye Jo! I have the end stoppers, might need to invest in a few more cables of different lengths!


Fortunately I have a couple extras of a couple sizes, but I do need to order more extras, I would like a couple cable connectors also so I could make a really long cable if needed. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fortunately I have a couple extras of a couple sizes, but I do need to order more extras, I would like a couple cable connectors also so I could make a really long cable if needed. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Rookie, re: answers for my dilemma.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a case where you need to use a lifeline, always put it on the same row so you know which row (or the same couple of rows so it easier to work out. And use a plain row so if the wrong side is all purl use that. Avoid a cable row).
> Instead of just pulling without keeping track count each row as you frog it.
> And yes in your case now I would frog back to the cross row, pick up the stitches and then I would actually tink back one more row. Makes sure you don't have any stitches that have come undone an extra row and makes it easier to orient the stitches on a plainer row than one with the cables.


Ok, will do. Thought I would wait till tomorrow when I am rested to start again and I'm sure that is wise. I will notate all the great tips from everyone. 
Thank you so much. So surprised how this has stopped me from knitting. I don't like to have a lot of projects on the go at the same time and can't go to the mitten KAL if I'm not doing the mittens. Now I can't wait to get started again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, how wonderful to have you posting again!!!!!
So great to have you home and well enough to be on here.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> So glad to hear your DD is safely home from her travels.
> 
> Seems like a huge price difference for just taking down wallpaper and painting.


You are so right there. Maybe thats what I should've done here, but no am happy with my little home.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Then I will dream with you, as I agree!


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lifelines, I use one about every 10 rows, I just use either a light weight embroidery thread or if I'm using my interchangeables, I just take the needles off the cable and put the end thingy's one and then start with a new cable on my needles, works good, then after I have two lifelines in, I can pull one out the next time to use as for knitting the next 10 rows.


Sounds like a good interval. Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely photo of you. I rarely wear dresses, I like them but just no place to wear them & much too cold in winter.
> Ohio Joy, I hope you have a great time at the reunion & visiting your sister. No one deserves a nice holiday more than you, you work so hard.
> 
> Lynette, great you are so happy with your home. I wonder how the next generation will ever afford a home if prices keep climbing.
> ...


Many of the younger ones can't afford a home unless their parents help them. Really sad. A neighbors son is buying a trailer further up North In Ontario and they will use this as a summer home while their children are growing up so that they can at least experience something of the great outdoors. They don't have children yet and both have really good jobs, but they can't carry mortgages for over a million dollars so they will rent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kiwifrau, we used to vacation in Wasaga Beach when I was a little girl. My childhood friend lived there after retirement. First she was in Barrie, then Wasaga Beach, and now they moved to quite a charming town in the Muskokas.
Glad you got your place when you did. Sounds like a good choice for sure. Sorry your friends can't get in the same development. Think the goosebumps in the basement of that other place were a sign it wasn't for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Many of the younger ones can't afford a home unless their parents help them. Really sad.  A neighbors son is buying a trailer further up North In Ontario and they will use this as a summer home while their children are growing up so that they can at least experience something of the great outdoors. They don't have children yet and both have really good jobs, but they can't carry mortgages for over a million dollars so they will rent.


Where in North Ontario? I lived most of the time in Toronto but also lived in the Highlands of Haliburton.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Nannyof6GS said:


> My DH and I have been having that same dream!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, I don't understand why you have to take the cable off to do the lifeline? If there is a hole can't you just put it in that. If there isn't a hole, is that when you take the cable off and how do you add the lifeline then. I think I'm misinterpreting something. Thank you. :sm02:

Oh WAIT....do you mean you use the extra cable as the lifeline??? I think that's it. :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Where in North Ontario? I lived most of the time in Toronto but also lived in the Highlands of Haliburton.


They have only started looking but were at one yesterday closer to the Blue Mountains near Collingwood I think is where she mentioned.

Haliburton is beautiful, we had friends that had a lodge up there, the Swiss Air stewards, stewardesses and pilots used to go up there whenever possible. They would bring the little tiny chocolates for the children. Yes lots of fun way back when.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to look into a small drip watering system for the veggie garden and the front beds when I get back from our trip, the soaker hoses just don't do the job we want and way to many weeds with the soakers. I have been going through my seed catalog to see what heirloom seeds I need for spring, I think I'm going to try Cauliflower and Parsnips for sure next spring, not sure what else new I'll try, but definitely the broccoli and brussel sprouts, jalapeno's and tomatoes.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> There is still cleanup to do with all the trees and limbs down but power is back on all over town. Yes, he was a little shook up! He knew we had a severe thunderstorm watch but the got hit with a microburst I think. They are only about 5-10 miles from me where he works. He just wasn't expecting what they got. We just got a little rain and some rain. Nothing much.


So glad everyone is ok. We had a lot of warnings here but nothing has hit yet. Think you got it all thus far. Won't be easy to be out of power for many people. It sure can be dangerous when you are out in it and trees are getting blown over. I can understand why DH was shook up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kiwifrau and Nannyof6, I will join you in that dream of no taxes for Seniors.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Really time for me to go to bed as I just added a new topic asking anyone to give me suggestions re this below. Think I may have solved the issue but will see if my idea is practical when I wake in the morning with my brain refreshed, lol!

I'm very seldom watching TV anymore, actually use my Laptop most of the time.
I have a 49" TV in my Family Room which is in the basement but I very seldom go down there anymore.
I'm wondering if any of you have heard of attaching a stand that the base would go under a 2 seater sofa, screwed in at the base underneath, then I'm thinking some kind of pole where the TV could be raised or lowered behind this sofa so that it would be out of sight when not in use or I could raise it above the top of the sofa whenever I want to watch TV.

Any suggestions......
Thanks in advance.

Now this is what I may do.... Oh yes really time for bed my brain is working in Overdrive. At least I am laughing at myself.

Thinking about using a ceiling mount but attaching it to a piece of wood or metal that I could screw under the sofa. Of course the ceiling mount would be upside down, if you get what I mean, lol!
Something like this.
http://www.amazon.ca/InstallerParts-Ceiling-Adjustable-Display-Insignia/dp/B01DEX5J82/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&qid=1473644271&sr=8-42&keywords=tv+lift

of course you have to imagine the photo upside down. I think this would work. At least doesn't cost in the thousands and I would try it with a piece of flat board or something before attaching the TV.
Oh dear I think some of you are going to have a giggle at this idea, but hey it just might work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> And not thread. Both can cut your yarn when you pull the lifeline out.


Wow, lots of good tips. I had heard that about dental floss but not about thread. Maybe the extra cable would work.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kiwifrau and Nannyof6, I will join you in that dream of no taxes for Seniors.


Fantastic, hey I might have to ask all Seniors to sign a paper to send to our governments so that we no longer will pay any taxes.

Now I am going to bed before I get into any trouble.

Night All.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: It dawned on me one day that why was I putting thread in when I already had a working line, so that's how I've done it since.
> The yarn I'm working with is navy blue and grey, so it's hard to knit without good light, thankfully I have a good light right behind my chair, but last night trying to knit a Marla's was interesting, it's amazing that I didn't have to frog anything.


This reminds me of the clever way Julia knits right from her yarn swift. Cuts out extra steps and makes sense if you are just knitting from that spot. Using the cable is brilliant! Took me a second to understand what you meant and then... :sm10: :sm10:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Fantastic, hey I might have to ask all Seniors to sign a paper to send to our governments so that we no longer will pay any taxes.
> 
> Now I am going to bed before I get into any trouble.
> 
> Night All.


Night to you too. So glad your DD is safely home. Now you can sleep better. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Really time for me to go to bed as I just added a new topic asking anyone to give me suggestions re this below. Think I may have solved the issue but will see if my idea is practical when I wake in the morning with my brain refreshed, lol!
> 
> I'm very seldom watching TV anymore, actually use my Laptop most of the time.
> I have a 49" TV in my Family Room which is in the basement but I very seldom go down there anymore.
> ...


One thing you want to watch is having it too close. My understanding is that there should be about 6' between you and the tv. Don't know if that has changed or not but I like to be a distance from the tv and I'm wondering if you would be sitting right beside or under it. However, that said, the idea sounds genius if it weren't for possibly being too close.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, a lovely picture. If I looked like you do, thin, in a dress I'd wear them in summer. 
Lynette, glad you didn't buy that cottage. I agree, my children are still my kids. Even though my oldest is 55!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, clever to use line already in! Must try that.
Lynette, glad your DD is home safe. I understand the worry, especially in today's world.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, a lovely picture. If I looked like you do, thin, in a dress I'd wear them in summer.
> Lynette, glad you didn't buy that cottage. I agree, my children are still my kids. Even though my oldest is 55!


Thank you that's very kind of you. I'm thinking I might buy a nice flowing long, maxi dress for summer, will have a look next month when we go over to Aussie for a few days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I was impressed with the ULAN therapist and how thorough she was. I have agreed to maintain her diet and supplement regime for 3 months. Can't say much more now as we were gone 12 hours and I am wiped. Another thing she mentioned, which I should have thought of, is that the last couple of weeks of utter exhaustion is probably do to coming off steroids! No gluten or dairy for 3 months.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is dh jeanette? i assume the knee surgery was a grand success and he is not ready to run races. --- sam


Maybe not races, but he did go out and mow the lawn for a bit and also took a bike ride. He'll start facility PT tomorrow morning and then to surgeon to be released to drive, take off warfarin, etc. He's pretty much off the narcotic pain meds now with just Aleve and Tylenol to get him through the night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really don't think there is a dress in heidi's closet at all - she says she is not a dress kind of gal. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> I rarely wear dresses either. Just not comfortable


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news - sounds like he sailed through this just fine. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe not races, but he did go out and mow the lawn for a bit and also took a bike ride. He'll start facility PT tomorrow morning and then to surgeon to be released to drive, take off warfarin, etc. He's pretty much off the narcotic pain meds now with just Aleve and Tylenol to get him through the night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to look into a small drip watering system for the veggie garden and the front beds when I get back from our trip, the soaker hoses just don't do the job we want and way to many weeds with the soakers. I have been going through my seed catalog to see what heirloom seeds I need for spring, I think I'm going to try Cauliflower and Parsnips for sure next spring, not sure what else new I'll try, but definitely the broccoli and brussel sprouts, jalapeno's and tomatoes.


I think you can order from Lee Valley in the US & with our $ only at 0.78 you might look at their drip pipe, I find it works great & doesn't plug off like soaker hoses do. It has a little screened hole every foot. It comes in a 100 foot roll & you buy connectors & ends separately to make it fit your spot

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=49665&cat=2,2280,49657,49665


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i really don't think there is a dress in heidi's closet at all - she says she is not a dress kind of gal. lol --- sam


Or maybe she is like me has a couple at the very back of the wardrobe collecting moths ????
My mother always wondered if I actually had legs as she never saw them once I picked my own clothes 
I still shudder with remembrance when I think of the pink dresses and Pom Pom cardigans she would dress me in when I was little ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


You look great, I love your dress. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can ;you believe I have never done a lifeline. Learned about them on here. I must try and do one when I start up knitting again. I will do what you and Flyty1n have said and for now check out YOUTUBE for videos on reading my knitting. YAY. Feel like I might be able to get started again now.


Neither have I.. ! I use a row counter and/or mark on the written patter with pencil. Good luck.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not a great dress wearer either, although I like loose maxi-dresses when I'm on holiday - at home I'm rarely out of jeans. My DH calls me 'cardigan woman' - a throw back to the hot flush era when I had to be able to strip off quickly, but decently, and I have now got into the cardigan habit!
This is our last day here, so we're having a lazy day round the pool, then we'll go out for a meal in the town tonight. Typical of us, yesterday we found an area of the town that we had never seen before (we've only been here 5 or 6 times before!) which had a nice looking restaurant so we will try it tonight. I've enjoyed my time here, but I'm now ready to come home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> still - there is some socialization going on and that will change as she gets older and is with other children more. it just seems she is growing up so fast. --- sam


She sure is, I cant believe that she is nearly 2 1/2! :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad you had nice vacay. Know the feeling of wanting to be home.
Jeanette, so happy your DH is progressing so well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news - sounds like he sailed through this just fine. --- sam


He really has --- it was some tough going doing the PT while in great pain that first week, but each day got better. He knew from his knee being so bad for nearly 5 years that exercise and stretching it out helped with the pain before the surgery so was conditioned to exercising through the pain. He was a very good compliant patient and didn't whine too much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm not a great dress wearer either, although I like loose maxi-dresses when I'm on holiday - at home I'm rarely out of jeans. My DH calls me 'cardigan woman' - a throw back to the hot flush era when I had to be able to strip off quickly, but decently, and I have now got into the cardigan habit!
> This is our last day here, so we're having a lazy day round the pool, then we'll go out for a meal in the town tonight. Typical of us, yesterday we found an area of the town that we had never seen before (we've only been here 5 or 6 times before!) which had a nice looking restaurant so we will try it tonight. I've enjoyed my time here, but I'm now ready to come home.


LOL I am also a cardigan woman! Thanks to hot flushes also.... I need layers, cant even wear a windcheater/hoodie jumper or whatever. It has to be cardigan or jacket type as a layer.... on, off, on, off... you get the idea.

Mmmm lazy day around a pool in hot weather.... yes please!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, I don't understand why you have to take the cable off to do the lifeline? If there is a hole can't you just put it in that. If there isn't a hole, is that when you take the cable off and how do you add the lifeline then. I think I'm misinterpreting something. Thank you. :sm02:
> 
> Oh WAIT....do you mean you use the extra cable as the lifeline??? I think that's it. :sm24:


Probably has been answered, but you got it on the second thought!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime again for me. Bye for now. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are wearing both "hats" very gracefully and competently. Job well done!
> 
> I've been slowly working on the first mermaid blanket; hoping to get 3 made for Christmas but that still remains to be seen. I'm on row 21 of the first 76 rows of the body. So far not very difficult but the repetitiveness of it makes me sleepy. I got the yarn from JoAnn Fabrics call Big Twist. I'm not thrilled with the varigated in how it has played out in the pattern but it is what it is.


Lovely colour combination, Gwen.

I'm far behind again. Don't know how you manage to get so far ahead of me. I'm still only on page 4.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to report on my dentist visit! Got an A+ for healing, the teeth were ground down and the liner put in. They fit much better now and feel good! I go back in two months.


Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the way from New Jersey! It will be the second time she has visited New Zealand, but 16 years ago the internet would have been in it's infancy if around at all. She used to be on the Tea Party in Dave's day- 2CatsinNJ is her user name.


I remember her. Isn't she on any more?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i am home - i apologize for the lack of messages from me - but i am here - and very thankful to be home. i will see all of you tomorrow - i'm going to bed momentarily. --- sam


So glad to hear from you, Sam, and that you arrived safe. I see that was 2 days ago. I hope you're rested.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure they come out of a similar stable Bonnie. You can also make gnocchi from what we know as Semolina- I think it has a different name in the States don't know about Canadian usage?
> I adore the lemon pudding, will have to make the small version and even then I have a suspicion I will devour the lot! Funny how some males are so conservative in their eating habits- I flatted with a girl once whose father considered salt and pepper to be spicy!!!!!!


Our local Italian club serves gnocchi once in a while. Tried it once and didn't much care for it. They served it with pasta sauce. How do you serve it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can't claim that one, it was definitely Margaret's idea to do a summary.


It was a brilliant idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie and Margaret for starting us off this week. Safe travels home for Sam.
> 
> Serena's other GM has been taking her to a free playgroup at a Day Care centre for the last couple of Saturday mornings... I went with them 2 weeks ago.
> She is loving it. It goes for 2 hours and they supply the snacks for the children. She is loving it. It seems to be mainly dads or grandparents with the children, I think its a great idea for a Saturday.


Lovely photos of Serena at play.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My Aunt had a sort of family reunion on Saturday and I went with my brother and SIL. I met cousins I haven't seen in 50+ years and their families. It was a bit overwhelming with all the people there and trying to keep names and faces together but it was fun. Came home through a horrendous rain storm. People north of us had storm warnings up. Didn't hear of any damage though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome home Sam. Rest up for a while.
> 
> Sonja... I am glad that DS#1 is doing better. I know you are probably trying to spend quite a bit of time with him. Is his wife still working 2 days a week? How is your DH holding up?
> 
> ...


I believe that you must be tired. Try not to overdo it. You don't want to get sick.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same cut of meat that we call a beef tenderloin? Delicious!
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/roasted_beef_te/


I looked at this recipe and my mouth is watering. Haven't had a tenderloin in a long, long time. So expensive here. One of these days, I will splurge when I'm having company.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems strange to me to mix lemons with pepper up then I guess DH uses Kevin pepper on his fish all the time.


Lemon pepper seasoning is quite popular here. I usually buy lemon pepper seasoned catfish. It's delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a photo of my fabric sculpture from the class yesterday, I must say, for something I've never tried before it was fun & I actually have something recognizable as a human form. The teacher said this was just a "teaser", her full day class teaches doing a garden fairy about a foot tall but she had also had a display of some lovely pieces including a life sized blue heron. I think this would be fun to get into, like I need another hobbyÃ°ÂÂÂ Mitts den by saturating t shirt material with a cement/ glue like product that become hard & waterproof so the sculptures can be used as garden ornaments if you wanted.
> Here's her website.
> 
> www.creativefirestudio.ca
> ...


Never heard of fabric sculpture and it looks interesting. Sounds like fun. Nice yarn too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never followed up Moroccan to that extent. Crystalised citrus and other fruits are boiled in an increasingly heavy sugar syrup- typically eaten in Christmas cooking, the method is in my 1972 Mrs Beeton.


I keep crystallized ginger on hand. Whenever I feel nauseous, I eat a piece and it seems to settle my stomach.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make pie shells & freeze them all the time. They are so handy to cook & fill with a cream or lemon filling if you are having unexpected company.
> I also make & freeze apple & Saskatoon pies, I find they are much better if I freeze the "raw" pies & bake them as I need them. I find they don't get soggy bottom if done this way..
> 
> When I said earlier I cook my pies 10 minutes at 425 & 35-40 minutes at 350, I forgot to say I have a convection oven. One if the ladies was baking them at the church & did 15 minutes at 425 & 50 minutes at 350


At the reunion on Saturday, someone brought an elderberry cheesecake. I've never had elderberries before. They were very tasty but what a lot of seeds!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Julie, thank you for the start. Love lemony things. Will have to try this sometime.
> 
> Welcome home, Sam. Rest up. I found a place in Michigan I want to go to. Not too far across the line but want you well enough to go.
> 
> ...


Pretty models and nice looking hats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you decided to change it and reveal myself to you all


And a lovely one you are too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to exercise. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember her. Isn't she on any more?


Only on in the main forum now, Liz.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our local Italian club serves gnocchi once in a while. Tried it once and didn't much care for it. They served it with pasta sauce. How do you serve it?


I love it with the blue cheese sauce I posted, Liz, and what ever other sauce takes my fancy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


Cashmeregma said:


> Kiwifrau and Nannyof6, I will join you in that dream of no taxes for Seniors.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so far behind and catching up. So much went on last week here on tea party!
Sam so glad you're home and hope every minute you feel better. All said prayers for you!
Julie you did a wonderful job in getting it started for this week. Do hope you're feeling better and that next appointment goes smoothly.
Sonja my prayers continue for you, family and son. So good that he could go home for a bit and hope he can do that more often. DH had in home hospice and had 24 hour care.
Truly loved all the knitting being done and some modeled by adorable children.
I used to can but haven't in ages. How you get it all done with what seems like energy left over!
To all that have had a rough week extra prayers and happy for those that had a good one. Let's hope this week will be a good one for all!
Huge hugs to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I am so far behind and catching up. So much went on last week here on tea party!
> Sam so glad you're home and hope every minute you feel better. All said prayers for you!
> Julie you did a wonderful job in getting it started for this week. Do hope you're feeling better and that next appointment goes smoothly.
> Sonja my prayers continue for you, family and son. So good that he could go home for a bit and hope he can do that more often. DH had in home hospice and had 24 hour care.
> ...


Thank you, Joan!
I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
This is what has been occupying my evenings:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> At the reunion on Saturday, someone brought an elderberry cheesecake. I've never had elderberries before. They were very tasty but what a lot of seeds!


I'm not familiar with elderberries but I have my moms old recipe book & there are recipes for elderberry jam & wine in it.

I'm glad you got to the family reunion, always fun to reconnect with people you haven't seen at something other than a funeral.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


Oh Julie that's so beautiful! I wish I could so such delicate work. Slowly cross stitching here. Been under the weather as well. Had to sit with the dogs a few times so got more done then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh Julie that's so beautiful! I wish I could so such delicate work. Slowly cross stitching here. Been under the weather as well. Had to sit with the dogs a few times so got more done then.


Thank you, Joan, sorry to hear you've not been well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, that shows is so pretty.

Lynette, I think that's a great idea for your TV but using the one from Amazon may not work as the pole may not be able to support the weight upside down, you will have to check the specs. Maybe go to a place that sells TVs & ask if there's such a thing, once you have a name, then you can search for what you want if it's available.

Joan, sorry you're not feeling well. I used to think I couldn't knit lace but if you set your mind to it, it's really not that difficult, especially if y of use lots of markers & count, count, count????
Well, must get moving & get my mincemeat cooking, it has to simmer. 3 hrs & I need to be done before 3 as I have to pick up GKs from school


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that shows is so pretty.
> 
> Lynette, I think that's a great idea for your TV but using the one from Amazon may not work as the pole may not be able to support the weight upside down, you will have to check the specs. Maybe go to a place that sells TVs & ask if there's such a thing, once you have a name, then you can search for what you want if it's available.
> 
> Well, must get moving & get my mincemeat cooking, it has to simmer. 3 hrs & I need to be done before 3 as I have to pick up GKs from school


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wiped and colitis acting up. But had coconut milk in my coffee and on cereal. I've taken new supplements and hoping I feel better later.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Jimmy took me to a car show yesterday in his Corvette. Heat index was 108. Very long day but surely enjoyed the ride and meeting new folks. He's already planning the next show we're going to. Pics of his car. The painting under the hood is of Coney Island and dedicated to his mom. She passed in '10. What a wonderful woman she was. He took home Overall Best of Show in his Division. The statue was of a police officer. His wife was on the force and he was sanitation and both first responders on that horrible day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


Love it Julie. I like the contrast between the solid and the lace. Looks like a fun knit. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Wiped and colitis acting up. But had coconut milk in my coffee and on cereal. I've taken new supplements and hoping I feel better later.


Healing wishes Sassafras. So sorry this is acting up again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love it Julie. I like the contrast between the solid and the lace. Looks like a fun knit. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Daralene, it is an enjoyable knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Jimmy took me to a car show yesterday in his Corvette. Heat index was 108. Very long day but surely enjoyed the ride and meeting new folks. He's already planning the next show we're going to. Pics of his car. The painting under the hood is of Coney Island and dedicated to his mom. She passed in '10. What a wonderful woman she was. He took home Overall Best of Show in his Division. The statue was of a police officer. His wife was on the force and he was sanitation and both first responders on that horrible day.


Congratulations to Jimmy. A very meaningful statue for sure. My but that was a hot day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> At the reunion on Saturday, someone brought an elderberry cheesecake. I've never had elderberries before. They were very tasty but what a lot of seeds!


Too bad they didn't get the seeds out when they were making it. I'm assuming that perhaps the elderberries were fresh and on the top of the cheesecake. I've had elderberry pie before and they were cooked, so the seeds were all removed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm not a great dress wearer either, although I like loose maxi-dresses when I'm on holiday - at home I'm rarely out of jeans. My DH calls me 'cardigan woman' - a throw back to the hot flush era when I had to be able to strip off quickly, but decently, and I have now got into the cardigan habit!
> This is our last day here, so we're having a lazy day round the pool, then we'll go out for a meal in the town tonight. Typical of us, yesterday we found an area of the town that we had never seen before (we've only been here 5 or 6 times before!) which had a nice looking restaurant so we will try it tonight. I've enjoyed my time here, but I'm now ready to come home.


Safe travels!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably has been answered, but you got it on the second thought!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations to Jimmy. A very meaningful statue for sure. My but that was a hot day.


Yes hot but that's Florida. Do hope you're feeling better too! Where upstate are you in NY?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I am caught up on this weeks' posts. Prayers have and will continue for all that are healing. Love the hats, Gwen the mermaid knit is wonderful! The children are so cute!!! I only have one little one in my life and he is moving away on the 21st. Julie love the colors you used!! Sam welcome home, as others have said, please rest and take good care! 

I ave one dress in my closet, is the one I wore to my Pop's funeral, can't even look at I tight now, but someday it will find a new home. Now, I have t least 4 maybe 5 evening gowns lol, oh and can't forget my roaring 20's red fring dress????


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I am caught up on this weeks' posts. Prayers have and will continue for all that are healing. Love the hats, Gwen the mermaid knit is wonderful! The children are so cute!!! I only have one little one in my life and he is moving away on the 21st. Julie love the colors you used!! Sam welcome home, as others have said, please rest and take good care! 

I ave one dress in my closet, is the one I wore to my Pop's funeral, can't even look at I tight now, but someday it will find a new home. Now, I have t least 4 maybe 5 evening gowns lol, oh and can't forget my roaring 20's red fring dress???? Memories of singing in women's chorus and quartets. Also a few from symphony "dates" with my late DH. But of course since taking all the meds past few years, the weight gain, I can forget even thinking about wearing them☹

I know I am missing things I meant to respond to, will figure out this iPad soon I hope,lol. 
Hugs, loves and always in my prayers ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> At the reunion on Saturday, someone brought an elderberry cheesecake. I've never had elderberries before. They were very tasty but what a lot of seeds!


Elderberries are growing wild right here on my doorstop along with blackberries they are all just going ripe . BIL used to pick the elderberries and make wine


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> holey moley - i am caught up - at least on this week's. i have the past two weeks to catch up on yet. will work on that one later. i really am feeling fine - let's say weary and fine. spent a good part of the day in a horizontal position. snow white was very glad to see me - he does not appreciate sleeping in the barn. lol not after he got used to the comforts of my bed and being indoors. he has been pesty - wanting petted - held - he has finally settled down and is curled up on the corner of the bed close to me. lol
> 
> heidi is with her bff from high school tonight at "purse bingo". call bingo and you get a purse - big name purses i gather. she went last year and did not win - hoping she wins one tonight - she loves purses - i bet she has a new purse every couple of months. sometimes she makes them - i have knit her a couple - and she finds them on sale and i have bought her several. she just loves purses - the more pockets the better. too many pockets and i would forget where i put everything. lol
> 
> ...


So good yo have you back, Sam. Just because you're back home doesn't mean you can overdo it. Take it easy for a while. We missed you a lot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wiped and colitis acting up. But had coconut milk in my coffee and on cereal. I've taken new supplements and hoping I feel better later.


Sorry you're not feeling well again, get better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Jimmy took me to a car show yesterday in his Corvette. Heat index was 108. Very long day but surely enjoyed the ride and meeting new folks. He's already planning the next show we're going to. Pics of his car. The painting under the hood is of Coney Island and dedicated to his mom. She passed in '10. What a wonderful woman she was. He took home Overall Best of Show in his Division. The statue was of a police officer. His wife was on the force and he was sanitation and both first responders on that horrible day.


????????great looking car, congrats to Jimmy on his win


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, I am caught up on this weeks' posts. Prayers have and will continue for all that are healing. Love the hats, Gwen the mermaid knit is wonderful! The children are so cute!!! I only have one little one in my life and he is moving away on the 21st. Julie love the colors you used!! Sam welcome home, as others have said, please rest and take good care!
> 
> I ave one dress in my closet, is the one I wore to my Pop's funeral, can't even look at I tight now, but someday it will find a new home. Now, I have t least 4 maybe 5 evening gowns lol, oh and can't forget my roaring 20's red fring dress????


I think the only evening gown I ever owned was for high school graduation, just a few years ago???????? no place to wear such a thing here????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


It's looking lovely Julie . Is it nearly finished ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Elderberries are growing wild right here on my doorstop along with blackberries they are all just going ripe . BIL used to pick the elderberries and make wine


Do you pick the blackberries? DHs aunt in BC picks them & makes a sauce for over ice cream that is wonderful. I hear they are very thorny & nasty to pick

DH loves blackberry jam, used to see it in stores but not anymore, not sure why.

I came home Friday to find a 40 pound box of tomatoes in my doorstep, I'd told the neighbor that DIL was short of tomatoes & 3 huge pumpkins, apparently she had enough to fill his 1/2 ton & only wanted 2 or 3????????so was pawning them off on everyone. The GKs will have fun with them at Halloween.

I've got the mincemeat simmering, the house sure smells good. Lots if work to make it but so much better than the store bought stuff


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny sonja - maybe - and i say this doubtfully - he wedding dress (with gary) might be hanging in the back of her closet - but i really doubt if there are any dresses. i will ask her when i see her. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Or maybe she is like me has a couple at the very back of the wardrobe collecting moths ????
> My mother always wondered if I actually had legs as she never saw them once I picked my own clothes
> I still shudder with remembrance when I think of the pink dresses and Pom Pom cardigans she would dress me in when I was little ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good to hear your on the mend again Sam, we were all worried for you so no more scares for us this year please.
> 
> My friends who were a tremendous help to me when my husband passed in 2013 have finally sold their house in Wasaga Beach, believe the closing is Nov 1st. Now they need to find something much smaller, have told them not to worry they could come and stay with me till they do. They also leave to go to Florida Dec 12th for 4 months. Their eldest son has told them they would be welcome to stay with them as well, they are to take their time and find something that they love and of course small enough to maintain.
> They had planned on coming to where I live, but prices have gone through the roof and they feel it's too expensive for them now. They also want a bungalow. Am wishing them the best and feel very confident they will find the perfect new home soon.
> ...


Hope your daughter is happy to be home. I'm sure she missed you. That's quite an increase in house prices in your area. I knew they would be rising from the way the market's been going in Toronto. A friend's son just sold his house in Woodbridge for something in the area of $800,000. He's building another and his mom estimates they're spending close to 1 mil. I wonder how people can afford those houses.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


So glad you posted the original photo. Now we can all see how lovely you are.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you. Just need to recoup from long day yesterday.
Julie, so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, I am caught up on this weeks' posts. Prayers have and will continue for all that are healing. Love the hats, Gwen the mermaid knit is wonderful! The children are so cute!!! I only have one little one in my life and he is moving away on the 21st. Julie love the colors you used!! Sam welcome home, as others have said, please rest and take good care!
> 
> I ave one dress in my closet, is the one I wore to my Pop's funeral, can't even look at I tight now, but someday it will find a new home. Now, I have t least 4 maybe 5 evening gowns lol, oh and can't forget my roaring 20's red fring dress????


The colours are all as the yarn was dyed - thanks Marianne- glad you found the time to drop by!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking lovely Julie . Is it nearly finished ?


All done, Sonja, ends (all two) woven in, just looking for the occasion to wear it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, thank you. Just need to recoup from long day yesterday.
> Julie, so lovely.


Thank you Joy, hoping you are recuperating well!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You look great, I love your dress. :sm11:


Thank you I bought my dress in Aussie last year. My friend took me to David Jones store in Sydney and I
was very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> And a lovely one you are too.


Liz thank you so much you're very kind to say so. I love crystallised ginger too, it is excellent for settling the stomach.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, I don't understand why you have to take the cable off to do the lifeline? If there is a hole can't you just put it in that. If there isn't a hole, is that when you take the cable off and how do you add the lifeline then. I think I'm misinterpreting something. Thank you. :sm02:
> 
> Oh WAIT....do you mean you use the extra cable as the lifeline??? I think that's it. :sm24:


Yes, that is what I mean, works good. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds as though you have had a lovely time - will be good to have you home safe and sound. --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm not a great dress wearer either, although I like loose maxi-dresses when I'm on holiday - at home I'm rarely out of jeans. My DH calls me 'cardigan woman' - a throw back to the hot flush era when I had to be able to strip off quickly, but decently, and I have now got into the cardigan habit!
> This is our last day here, so we're having a lazy day round the pool, then we'll go out for a meal in the town tonight. Typical of us, yesterday we found an area of the town that we had never seen before (we've only been here 5 or 6 times before!) which had a nice looking restaurant so we will try it tonight. I've enjoyed my time here, but I'm now ready to come home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This reminds me of the clever way Julia knits right from her yarn swift. Cuts out extra steps and makes sense if you are just knitting from that spot. Using the cable is brilliant! Took me a second to understand what you meant and then... :sm10: :sm10:


Knitting from the swift would certainly save time of putting the skeins into balls, but not very handy if you didn't sit to knit where your swift is for sure, if I ever have the craft room set up the way I see it in my dreams, I might be able to do that. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you can order from Lee Valley in the US & with our $ only at 0.78 you might look at their drip pipe, I find it works great & doesn't plug off like soaker hoses do. It has a little screened hole every foot. It comes in a 100 foot roll & you buy connectors & ends separately to make it fit your spot
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=49665&cat=2,2280,49657,49665


Oh that's great, thank you, I've bookmarked it to look at later and to show David, I think that may be the best route, I'll check prices locally to be sure, but it's great to have a good alternative.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - should help keep you warm. the colors turned out well. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way joy - hope you feel better soon. how does coconut milk work in your coffee? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Wiped and colitis acting up. But had coconut milk in my coffee and on cereal. I've taken new supplements and hoping I feel better later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he actually drive the car - how does he keep the it so clean under the hood? --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Jimmy took me to a car show yesterday in his Corvette. Heat index was 108. Very long day but surely enjoyed the ride and meeting new folks. He's already planning the next show we're going to. Pics of his car. The painting under the hood is of Coney Island and dedicated to his mom. She passed in '10. What a wonderful woman she was. He took home Overall Best of Show in his Division. The statue was of a police officer. His wife was on the force and he was sanitation and both first responders on that horrible day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you must definitely model the 20's fringe dress - and show us some dance moves. --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> Well, I am caught up on this weeks' posts. Prayers have and will continue for all that are healing. Love the hats, Gwen the mermaid knit is wonderful! The children are so cute!!! I only have one little one in my life and he is moving away on the 21st. Julie love the colors you used!! Sam welcome home, as others have said, please rest and take good care!
> 
> I ave one dress in my closet, is the one I wore to my Pop's funeral, can't even look at I tight now, but someday it will find a new home. Now, I have t least 4 maybe 5 evening gowns lol, oh and can't forget my roaring 20's red fring dress????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't imagine what the monthly payment would be. much cheaper to live in northwest ohio. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> Hope your daughter is happy to be home. I'm sure she missed you. That's quite an increase in house prices in your area. I knew they would be rising from the way the market's been going in Toronto. A friend's son just sold his house in Woodbridge for something in the area of $800,000. He's building another and his mom estimates they're spending close to 1 mil. I wonder how people can afford those houses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, I don't understand why you have to take the cable off to do the lifeline? If there is a hole can't you just put it in that. If there isn't a hole, is that when you take the cable off and how do you add the lifeline then. I think I'm misinterpreting something. Thank you. :sm02:
> 
> Oh WAIT....do you mean you use the extra cable as the lifeline??? I think that's it. :sm24:


Yes. Use the cable as the lifeline and put anew cable on the needles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you that's very kind of you. I'm thinking I might buy a nice flowing long, maxi dress for summer, will have a look next month when we go over to Aussie for a few days.


I have a few maxi dresses and maxi skirts. So comfortable! Otherwise it's jeans or capris. Depending how hot it is, shorts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I was impressed with the ULAN therapist and how thorough she was. I have agreed to maintain her diet and supplement regime for 3 months. Can't say much more now as we were gone 12 hours and I am wiped. Another thing she mentioned, which I should have thought of, is that the last couple of weeks of utter exhaustion is probably do to coming off steroids! No gluten or dairy for 3 months.


Glad you liked the therapist. Get some rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> At the reunion on Saturday, someone brought an elderberry cheesecake. I've never had elderberries before. They were very tasty but what a lot of seeds!


Used to be elderberry jelly was the only jelly I would eat! Never had anything with just the berries.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not familiar with elderberries but I have my moms old recipe book & there are recipes for elderberry jam & wine in it.
> 
> I'm glad you got to the family reunion, always fun to reconnect with people you haven't seen at something other than a funeral.


Mom used to make elderberry jelly and DH's grandmother used to make elderberry wine. Don't know what ever happened to her recipe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh Julie that's so beautiful! I wish I could so such delicate work. Slowly cross stitching here. Been under the weather as well. Had to sit with the dogs a few times so got more done then.


Hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Jimmy took me to a car show yesterday in his Corvette. Heat index was 108. Very long day but surely enjoyed the ride and meeting new folks. He's already planning the next show we're going to. Pics of his car. The painting under the hood is of Coney Island and dedicated to his mom. She passed in '10. What a wonderful woman she was. He took home Overall Best of Show in his Division. The statue was of a police officer. His wife was on the force and he was sanitation and both first responders on that horrible day.


Well deserved!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you pick the blackberries? DHs aunt in BC picks them & makes a sauce for over ice cream that is wonderful. I hear they are very thorny & nasty to pick
> 
> DH loves blackberry jam, used to see it in stores but not anymore, not sure why.
> 
> ...


We can get black berry jam here. Wonder how bad shipping would be to send you some?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Yah! My daughter is safely back in Toronto from her trip to Holland, Belgium and home to Germany, she's tired but needs to buy a few grocery's so is off shopping for these essentials.
> Will be wonderful when I hear all about her trip, seems she would've loved to have stayed longer, well who wouldn't in all honesty!
> 
> Looked at the house that's "For Sale" again in GreenBriar, looked at it before I bought this one. All the new owner has done is take all the wallpaper down and given the whole house a fresh coat of paint. Looks lovely and clean now. No major updating, needs a new kitchen and all the bathrooms need redoing etc., etc., the list goes on and on.
> So glad I bought this house instead as I was able to bring most of my furniture from my other house and all the updating I've done, I've made this into a real "Home" for myself, lol!


Glad to hear that your daughter is safely back home now you can breathe more easily and relax knowing that she isn't to far away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm not a great dress wearer either, although I like loose maxi-dresses when I'm on holiday - at home I'm rarely out of jeans. My DH calls me 'cardigan woman' - a throw back to the hot flush era when I had to be able to strip off quickly, but decently, and I have now got into the cardigan habit!
> This is our last day here, so we're having a lazy day round the pool, then we'll go out for a meal in the town tonight. Typical of us, yesterday we found an area of the town that we had never seen before (we've only been here 5 or 6 times before!) which had a nice looking restaurant so we will try it tonight. I've enjoyed my time here, but I'm now ready to come home.


Glad you had a nice holiday Kate hope you come home to the same lovely weather that we are having . Going to hot all this week getting as high as 30c making this one of the hottest September since they started records


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We can get black berry jam here. Wonder how bad shipping would be to send you some?


I would imagine it would be totally crazy, shipping seems to be getting more & more


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, glad you've had a great holiday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, that is what I mean, works good. :sm24:


It is brilliant! Which of course, means you are brilliant. :sm20:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off for a late nap. So tired today but got a lot done, nonetheless. Hoping to knit tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Knitting from the swift would certainly save time of putting the skeins into balls, but not very handy if you didn't sit to knit where your swift is for sure, if I ever have the craft room set up the way I see it in my dreams, I might be able to do that.
> :sm24:


Saves a lot of darning in of ends, too, Kaye Jo!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - should help keep you warm. the colors turned out well. --- sam


Thank you, Sam- I am very pleased with the colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he actually drive the car - how does he keep the it so clean under the hood? --- sam


He definitely drives it. He's a fanatic to clean cars. Back in '10 he took our '03 red Corvette and detailed it. Spent 10 hours on it. That was a Saturday and on Sunday we went to a car show. The judges asked when the car was repainted. Original paint and not a scratch or a swirl anywhere to be found.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our local Italian club serves gnocchi once in a while. Tried it once and didn't much care for it. They served it with pasta sauce. How do you serve it?


I love chicken and gnocchi soup, yum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Goodness me, it doesn't seem so long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes it's lovely knowing house prices are on the rise, on the other hand I often wonder for how long those on fixed incomes will be able to afford the property taxes.
> 
> Personally I feel "ALL" Seniors should be exempt from "ALL" taxes..........Dream on Lynnette.
> 
> :sm16:


Such a wonderful dream. When I moved to Welland, my realty taxes increased by $l,000 though my assessment here is far less than at my previous home. Doesn't make sense. :sm23: When I asked, I was told because I'm now in Niagara Region.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> At the reunion on Saturday, someone brought an elderberry cheesecake. I've never had elderberries before. They were very tasty but what a lot of seeds!


I love elderberries, well, elderberry wine anyway, and the brand of Sambuca that I get at the healthfood store, is so good, if I didn't have restraint I'd drink the whole bottle instead of using it the way it's meant to be, as an immune system boost during cold/flu season. :sm12:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.
> 
> Hugs to all.


In deed a tough day. Sending a huge hug to you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


That's so pretty Julie, the color is wonderful too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would imagine it would be totally crazy, shipping seems to be getting more & more


That's what I thought.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Wrapping you in warm comforting hugs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Mrsvette, what a great car and how neat is the under the hood painting. That took some real workmanship to create. Julie, what a neat shawl you have just made. I think you should show it off by wearing it lots. The color is beautiful..should look good as you sit in church.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely photo of you. I rarely wear dresses, I like them but just no place to wear them & much too cold in winter.
> Ohio Joy, I hope you have a great time at the reunion & visiting your sister. No one deserves a nice holiday more than you, you work so hard.
> 
> Lynette, great you are so happy with your home. I wonder how the next generation will ever afford a home if prices keep climbing.
> ...


Gosh Bonnie, winter is coming too soon. It's still hot here, about 80. I've got the air on. It was cool this morning but has warmed up. I am not looking forward to winter. I was hoping my friend and I could get away this winter but she has had dental problems so will have to spend a ton of money on that, So much for a vacation. Now we're looking at a cross-Canada rail trip in the Spring instead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lynette, I found this, it's a bit pricey, but it's a starting point as to what you are looking for I think. 
http://www.touchstonehomeproducts.com/23401.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=23401&kw=23401&gclid=Cj0KEQjwpNm-BRCJ3rDNmOuKi9IBEiQAlzDJH_oPjtZ7ilbDj7QBkxmbbP66MyfNmIVc65AjWo8muVQaAq7Y8P8HAQ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty Julie, the color is wonderful too.


I am happy with it Kaye Jo! Thanks- looking forward to starting the hat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Mrsvette, what a great car and how neat is the under the hood painting. That took some real workmanship to create. Julie, what a neat shawl you have just made. I think you should show it off by wearing it lots. The color is beautiful..should look good as you sit in church.


Thanks, Joyce! I'll probably wear it with my new white blouse- I still need a bit of warmth, although the weather is better than it was last Thursday and Friday, when a lot of the country had snow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love it with the blue cheese sauce I posted, Liz, and what ever other sauce takes my fancy!


I'll have another look at that sauce. Right now, I think I'll have perogies for supper...or maybe not. Went to the market this afternoon and bought samosas. They are so good. I bought 6 so maybe that will be my supper along with some corn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


Julie, that is absolutely beautiful. Love the colour.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wiped and colitis acting up. But had coconut milk in my coffee and on cereal. I've taken new supplements and hoping I feel better later.


I hope that it's passed by before you know it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not familiar with elderberries but I have my moms old recipe book & there are recipes for elderberry jam & wine in it.
> 
> I'm glad you got to the family reunion, always fun to reconnect with people you haven't seen at something other than a funeral.


Unfortunately, that seems to be the case more often than not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll have another look at that sauce. Right now, I think I'll have perogies for supper...or maybe not. Went to the market this afternoon and bought samosas. They are so good. I bought 6 so maybe that will be my supper along with some corn.


 :sm24: :sm24: Love both of those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, that is absolutely beautiful. Love the colour.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Jimmy took me to a car show yesterday in his Corvette. Heat index was 108. Very long day but surely enjoyed the ride and meeting new folks. He's already planning the next show we're going to. Pics of his car. The painting under the hood is of Coney Island and dedicated to his mom. She passed in '10. What a wonderful woman she was. He took home Overall Best of Show in his Division. The statue was of a police officer. His wife was on the force and he was sanitation and both first responders on that horrible day.


Beautiful car. What a nice dedication to his mom. Congratulations on his award.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Jimmy took me to a car show yesterday in his Corvette. Heat index was 108. Very long day but surely enjoyed the ride and meeting new folks. He's already planning the next show we're going to. Pics of his car. The painting under the hood is of Coney Island and dedicated to his mom. She passed in '10. What a wonderful woman she was. He took home Overall Best of Show in his Division. The statue was of a police officer. His wife was on the force and he was sanitation and both first responders on that horrible day.


Gorgeous car! What a great dedication, and the statue is awesome, good looking young man. 
Looks like it was a good though rather warm day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, I am caught up on this weeks' posts. Prayers have and will continue for all that are healing. Love the hats, Gwen the mermaid knit is wonderful! The children are so cute!!! I only have one little one in my life and he is moving away on the 21st. Julie  love the colors you used!! Sam welcome home, as others have said, please rest and take good care!
> 
> I ave one dress in my closet, is the one I wore to my Pop's funeral, can't even look at I tight now, but someday it will find a new home. Now, I have t least 4 maybe 5 evening gowns lol, oh and can't forget my roaring 20's red fring dress????


LOL! I can just see you and Gwen in '20's flapper dresses beebopping around town. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too bad they didn't get the seeds out when they were making it. I'm assuming that perhaps the elderberries were fresh and on the top of the cheesecake. I've had elderberry pie before and they were cooked, so the seeds were all removed.


They were on top of the cheesecake and were in a thick syrup. I don't know how they would have removed the seeds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.
> 
> Hugs to all.


It doesn't seem like a year has gone by. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love elderberries, well, elderberry wine anyway, and the brand of Sambuca that I get at the healthfood store, is so good, if I didn't have restraint I'd drink the whole bottle instead of using it the way it's meant to be, as an immune system boost during cold/flu season. :sm12:


I have a bottle of Sambuca in the cupboard. The last time I had it, I was praying at the porcelain altar (as my DH put it). Haven't had it since. :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, I'm caught up. I have the last two episodes of The Outlander on my computer so I'm going to watch that now. Back later. Hope you all have a great evening.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, I'm caught up. I have the last two episodes of The Outlander on my computer so I'm going to watch that now. Back later. Hope you all have a great evening.


Enjoy your Outlander Liz, it's my favourite show too and my ancestry is Scottish, I'm a Murray! aka Jenny and Ian.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joann, congratulations to Jimmy on his winning.
Finally got out of bed at 1p.m. went to Albertson bought chicken to roast, potatoes, soda with Trivia, coconut yogurt and milk and gluten free dairy free cookies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I was surprised the coconut milk wasn't bad. Prefer it to almond milk. Haven't found brand of almond milk I like.
Tami, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you pick the blackberries? DHs aunt in BC picks them & makes a sauce for over ice cream that is wonderful. I hear they are very thorny & nasty to pick
> 
> DH loves blackberry jam, used to see it in stores but not anymore, not sure why.
> 
> ...


Wow, well that out to keep her in tomatoes for a bit. 
LOL... Here it's zucchini that people give to everyone they can, it grows like a weed here. :sm06:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, an important day. So hard to lose our parents. Hugs my knitting sister.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hope you get to take cross Canada train trip. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.
> 
> Hugs to all.


It doesn't seem that long does it? But grief knows nothing of time so it goes rather chaotically I think. Hugs are in order I think, so {{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}.
It's sometimes hard to find the perfect frame, you'll find it in time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is brilliant! Which of course, means you are brilliant. :sm20:


LOL! Well I have my moments but not very many. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Saves a lot of darning in of ends, too, Kaye Jo!!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Wow, I'm caught up. I have the last two episodes of The Outlander on my computer so I'm going to watch that now. Back later. Hope you all have a great evening.


I loved Outlander and watched it all when I came back from Scotland and anything else that I could find from Scotland. Loved Scotland so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe what I just did. I wrote on my reminder black board to "Call Mom." If you read my previous post you know that mom passed away a year ago. I meant to write to call my aunt. Feeling all discombobulated today for sure. Never got my nap and how I wish I could call mom. I will call my aunt tomorrow for sure. It is hard to call people at this age, she's 97...98 next month. She sleeps in till almost noon and then it's meal time and then bed time. If I get busy during the day I don't get to call her. She's earned her schedule though, so I just wait till I have a day when I'm here at the right time. I need a call with her for sure. She always helps me.

Thank you everyone for your kind remarks. You folks are the best!!!!!! It is so nice to have someone to talk with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking beautiful Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sorry that hip is still acting up. I know when you finally get your surgery and then recover from that you will get a new lease on life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> He definitely drives it. He's a fanatic to clean cars. Back in '10 he took our '03 red Corvette and detailed it. Spent 10 hours on it. That was a Saturday and on Sunday we went to a car show. The judges asked when the car was repainted. Original paint and not a scratch or a swirl anywhere to be found.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I can just see you and Gwen in '20's flapper dresses beebopping around town. :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Not me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you hugs Daralene. It doesn't seem like it has been that long at all. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such a wonderful dream. When I moved to Welland, my realty taxes increased by $l,000 though my assessment here is far less than at my previous home. Doesn't make sense. :sm23: When I asked, I was told because I'm now in Niagara Region.


I know that here there are exemptions after 65 or 70 but have to be in a certain income range to qualify sadly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am happy with it Kaye Jo! Thanks- looking forward to starting the hat!


I am looking forward to seeing it. :sm24: 
I'm almost done with my first boot topper, I like the way the pattern is working out so I'll have to write it up when I'm done. I'm keeping notes this time so that it will be easier to do the second and to write up. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I was surprised the coconut milk wasn't bad. Prefer it to almond milk. Haven't found brand of almond milk I like.
> Tami, thank you.


Marla has found she really likes cashew milk, she doesn't like the almond either.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe what I just did. I wrote on my reminder black board to "Call Mom." If you read my previous post you know that mom passed away a year ago. I meant to write to call my aunt. Feeling all discombobulated today for sure. Never got my nap and how I wish I could call mom. I will call my aunt tomorrow for sure. It is hard to call people at this age, she's 97...98 next month. She sleeps in till almost noon and then it's meal time and then bed time. If I get busy during the day I don't get to call her. She's earned her schedule though, so I just wait till I have a day when I'm here at the right time. I need a call with her for sure. She always helps me.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind remarks. You folks are the best!!!!!! It is so nice to have someone to talk with.


So understandable as I want to call my mom everyday. She passed in '06. We spoke everyday as she lived with my sister. She would come and spend weekends with DH and would drive her to Atlantic City. I'd push her around casino and get her meal from buffet. We had so much fun and miss her dearly. Daralene you were blessed having a mother so dear! ????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene hugs to you re your one year anniversary of mothers passing. My mum and I were like sisters and it was very hard losing her. She passed in 07, and I miss her still. Often have to check myself, in wanting to pick up the phone and have a chat, so I "talk" to her in my mind instead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Not me!


Well that's a bummer. :sm13: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Hope your daughter is happy to be home. I'm sure she missed you. That's quite an increase in house prices in your area. I knew they would be rising from the way the market's been going in Toronto. A friend's son just sold his house in Woodbridge for something in the area of $800,000. He's building another and his mom estimates they're spending close to 1 mil. I wonder how people can afford those houses.


Honestly don't know either how they do it. Daughters house was 2 mil 3 years ago now they are going for 3 to 4 mil. Truly ridiculous! I've passed new developments in Newmarket and their starting prices are $849,900. for a townhouse..............


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's the same here in Auckland city, the latest news is that the average house asking price has hit one million NZ dollars, absolutely nuts! 
So glad we bought our townhouse new 24 years ago, we thought $200K back then was horrendous, but we worked hard and paid it off. 
Since prices have gone crazy, we get calls from realtors a lot asking if we want to sell. Nope we love our house too much to sell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking beautiful Julie.


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Such a wonderful dream. When I moved to Welland, my realty taxes increased by $l,000 though my assessment here is far less than at my previous home. Doesn't make sense. :sm23: When I asked, I was told because I'm now in Niagara Region.


You truly live in a beautiful part of Ontario too. Seems each district/neighborhood/area seem to have different ways of doing their property taxes.
Here being in a Resort type development our taxes are very high considering we pay to have the roads paved, snow removal etc., etc. Only thing the town does is collect our garbage. Not fair!
Guess the next home will be a tent under a bridge, LOL! Just joking..........

:sm01: :sm01:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Julie am so far ahead and forgot to say your scarf or shawl (I think one calls them) is beautiful, love the color combination.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Lynette, I found this, it's a bit pricey, but it's a starting point as to what you are looking for I think.
> http://www.touchstonehomeproducts.com/23401.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=23401&kw=23401&gclid=Cj0KEQjwpNm-BRCJ3rDNmOuKi9IBEiQAlzDJH_oPjtZ7ilbDj7QBkxmbbP66MyfNmIVc65AjWo8muVQaAq7Y8P8HAQ


Oh WOW! Thanks, this is exactly what I'm looking for. Have book marked it for now and will look into it once I'm finished on KTP. Once again "Thank You".

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Not me!


Oh come on Gwen, we would all love to see you dancing in your dress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I was surprised the coconut milk wasn't bad. Prefer it to almond milk. Haven't found brand of almond milk I like.
> Tami, thank you.


DD buys the lactaide brand for DGS.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hope you get to take cross Canada train trip. It's on my bucket list.


We did it in March a couple of years ago. Loved it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, sorry that hip is still acting up. I know when you finally get your surgery and then recover from that you will get a new lease on life.


The hip is one of life's givens presently, Daralene- it doesn't go away.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

All this talk of dresses and dress ups, here are a couple of photos of dress up parties we attended. One was a medieval theme, Stu wouldn't dress up so got a teeshirt with medieval written on it lol!' I borrowed a long velvet dress from a friend and it was lots of fun. 
The other one is myself and mother for a 60s party. Yeah that's me in the long red wig. Mum still had her long 60s skirt so it got resurrected for party. I tie dyed my teeshirt and used a sarong I had for a hippy style skirt lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie am so far ahead and forgot to say your scarf or shawl (I think one calls them) is beautiful, love the color combination.


Thanks Lynnette!
It's a sort of curved triangle, I guess it may have a name, definitely shawl rather than scarf.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you my KTP sisters for the hugs and kind words. I'm making it through this day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> All this talk of dresses and dress ups, here are a couple of photos of dress up parties we attended. One was a medieval theme, Stu wouldn't dress up so got a teeshirt with medieval written on it lol!' I borrowed a long velvet dress from a friend and it was lots of fun.
> The other one is myself and mother for a 60s party. Yeah that's me in the long red wig. Mum still had her long 60s skirt so it got resurrected for party. I tie dyed my teeshirt and used a sarong I had for a hippy style skirt lol!


Fan, What a hoot with DH in t-shirt and Medieval written across it. Your outfit was great and you look like a medieval princess. Love the one with your Mom too. Great that she still had her own skirt from that time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan, What a hoot with DH in t-shirt and Medieval written across it. Your outfit was great and you look like a medieval princess. Love the one with your Mom too. Great that she still had her own skirt from that time.


It sure was a hoot, I got my idea for my outfit from Princess Fiona the Shrek movie cartoon lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> It sure was a hoot, I got my idea for my outfit from Princess Fiona the Shrek movie cartoon lol!


Perfect! I think you know how to have fun. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Perfect! I think you know how to have fun. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Oh yes and then some! Although a bit less hectic these days. These photos are around 15 years ago.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, is it tomorrow that you go for your echo? I hope so.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, is it tomorrow that you go for your echo? I hope so.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Enjoy your Outlander Liz, it's my favourite show too and my ancestry is Scottish, I'm a Murray! aka Jenny and Ian.


Thanks, Fan. I just finished watching episode 13. I love this show too and how nice that you're a Murray. I haven't heard anything about season 3. Have you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know that here there are exemptions after 65 or 70 but have to be in a certain income range to qualify sadly.


Nothing like that here that I know of.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Fan. I just finished watching episode 13. I love this show too and how nice that you're a Murray. I haven't heard anything about season 3. Have you?


They are filming it now through the summer, if you click on the Starz website you can see what's happening, also the author Diana Gabaldon has her own website too. Can't wait to see next season. Read all the books, and the last one is in the pipeline of being written. It will be very interesting to see how she finally concludes this epic story. Having read all the books, it's been terrific seeing the characters on screen, they sure picked them well. Jamie is such a hunk!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> You truly live in a beautiful part of Ontario too. Seems each district/neighborhood/area seem to have different ways of doing their property taxes.
> Here being in a Resort type development our taxes are very high considering we pay to have the roads paved, snow removal etc., etc. Only thing the town does is collect our garbage. Not fair!
> Guess the next home will be a tent under a bridge, LOL! Just joking..........
> 
> :sm01: :sm01:


I'm in the same boat. They only collect garbage here too. We have to pay for snow plowing and yard maintenance. The City really does nothing for me but collect taxes. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We did it in March a couple of years ago. Loved it!


Was there a lot of snow during March?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> All this talk of dresses and dress ups, here are a couple of photos of dress up parties we attended. One was a medieval theme, Stu wouldn't dress up so got a teeshirt with medieval written on it lol!' I borrowed a long velvet dress from a friend and it was lots of fun.
> The other one is myself and mother for a 60s party. Yeah that's me in the long red wig. Mum still had her long 60s skirt so it got resurrected for party. I tie dyed my teeshirt and used a sarong I had for a hippy style skirt lol!


Must have been a lot of fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> They are filming it now through the summer, if you click on the Starz website you can see what's happening, also the author Diana Gabaldon has her own website too. Can't wait to see next season. Read all the books, and the last one is in the pipeline of being written. It will be very interesting to see how she finally concludes this epic story. Having read all the books, it's been terrific seeing the characters on screen, they sure picked them well. Jamie is such a hunk!


I've read all the books too and have just thought I might start reading them again to refresh my memory. Jamie was interviewed on the Kelly Ripa show a couple of months ago. He is one handsome man and could put his shoes under my bed any time. :sm09: I will check the Starz website for info. Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, love seeing pix. My husband must be your husbands twin!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I use to say that about Paul Newman!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Fan. I just finished watching episode 13. I love this show too and how nice that you're a Murray. I haven't heard anything about season 3. Have you?


Where are you watching these shows? Is this a website on your computer or??


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, love seeing pix. My husband must be your husbands twin!


Yes he's the quiet unassuming guy, very level headed, whereas I'm the opposite a fizzy little drama queen lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Was there a lot of snow during March?


Yes there was. It was gorgeous! Much better than going when the leaves are on the trees. Then you can't see anything but leaves. And watching the snow falling while riding the train is beautiful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Where are you watching these shows? Is this a website on your computer or??


I'm not sure about your part of the world but I get them from a pay channel. If you go to the Starz website you might see where to watch them.
The first series is on DVDs disk too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've read all the books too and have just thought I might start reading them again to refresh my memory. Jamie was interviewed on the Kelly Ripa show a couple of months ago. He is one handsome man and could put his shoes under my bed any time. :sm09: I will check the Starz website for info. Thanks.


I've only read the first three. It took forever for me to get very far, then all at once I couldn't put it down. It was the same way for all three of them. Very hard to get into, then about half way they took off. I refuse to pay $30/ month to add Starz just to watch it, but would love to see it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've only read the first three. It took forever for me to get very far, then all at once I couldn't put it down. It was the same way for all three of them. Very hard to get into, then about half way they took off. I refuse to pay $30/ month to add Starz just to watch it, but would love to see it.


The first series is on DVD disc, in the stores which sell CDs etc.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Had a rather interesting conversation with my DGD's boyfriend yesterday. I don't remember how the subject came up but he asked me if I did single or double knitting. I felt pretty sure he didn't know what double knitting was so I quizzed him a bit. He thought that using one needle was single knitting and using two needles was double knitting. I found it funny.

Update on our new home. We were told that it is in production. Should be on the lot in a couple of weeks. Then it will take maybe a couple more weeks to get it set in place, utilities hooked up, etc. Then it has to be inspected by the city and again it is anyone's guess when that will happen. I am hoping to be moved the middle of October. As will many things, time will tell.

I did a garage sale at our church last Friday and had my embroidered tote bags. They were the wrong product for the sale and I knew it was a gamble but went anyway. I sold one bag. I enjoyed the day anyway. I was next to some of my good friends and we had a nice visit. I took my scooter so we able to "run around" the sale space and had fun. The things that went the fastest were kid's clothes. Furniture went quickly too as a man who runs a retail shop came and bought all the furniture. It was good to get out and do something different..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right there with you daralene - i know is must be a sad day for you but hopefully having some happy memories of your mother will help you get through the day. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Enjoy your Outlander Liz, it's my favourite show too and my ancestry is Scottish, I'm a Murray! aka Jenny and Ian.


I have to look up that show


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, is it tomorrow that you go for your echo? I hope so.


No not until the 28th- I had a routine GP appointment today to collect my scripts. Thyroid function test has come back normal. which is good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

liz - here is your cross country canadian trip for you. --- sam

http://newatlas.com/canada-great-trail/45356/?utm_source=Gizmag+Subscribers&utm_campaign=e0d605dbbf-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-e0d605dbbf-92487785



budasha said:


> Thanks, Fan. I just finished watching episode 13. I love this show too and how nice that you're a Murray. I haven't heard anything about season 3. Have you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, it's always hard when it's the anniversary of your moms death, mom will be gone 34 years in January & I still think of it every year. Hope you get to have a chat with your aunt tomorrow.

Fan, cute photos of you & your DH.

Liz, a trip across Canada on the train would be great but very expensive. When I was 12 my family came from Barrie, Ontario to Saskatoon to spend Christmas with my step- dads family. We thought it was a great adventure. My sister was only 2 & in northern Ontario she was looking out the window & said, look a Mom, 2 more trains, the train was wrapped around the rocks & she could see the front & back of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - here is your cross country canadian trip for you. --- sam
> 
> http://newatlas.com/canada-great-trail/45356/?utm_source=Gizmag+Subscribers&utm_campaign=e0d605dbbf-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-e0d605dbbf-92487785


That would be some trip!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe what I just did. I wrote on my reminder black board to "Call Mom." If you read my previous post you know that mom passed away a year ago. I meant to write to call my aunt. Feeling all discombobulated today for sure. Never got my nap and how I wish I could call mom. I will call my aunt tomorrow for sure. It is hard to call people at this age, she's 97...98 next month. She sleeps in till almost noon and then it's meal time and then bed time. If I get busy during the day I don't get to call her. She's earned her schedule though, so I just wait till I have a day when I'm here at the right time. I need a call with her for sure. She always helps me.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind remarks. You folks are the best!!!!!! It is so nice to have someone to talk with.


Never an easy anniversary to get through. {{{hugs}}} I just kept thinking, "Yes, I want her back, but not the way she was at the end."


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joan!
> I am feeling all recovered from the cold- the hip of course is on going.
> This is what has been occupying my evenings:


That is look just gorgeous Julie! Lovely colours. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Jimmy took me to a car show yesterday in his Corvette. Heat index was 108. Very long day but surely enjoyed the ride and meeting new folks. He's already planning the next show we're going to. Pics of his car. The painting under the hood is of Coney Island and dedicated to his mom. She passed in '10. What a wonderful woman she was. He took home Overall Best of Show in his Division. The statue was of a police officer. His wife was on the force and he was sanitation and both first responders on that horrible day.


Love the painting under the bonnet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wiped and colitis acting up. But had coconut milk in my coffee and on cereal. I've taken new supplements and hoping I feel better later.


Again. It's really determined to make your life a misery isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.
> 
> Hugs to all.


How can it be a year ago? Just use it to remember the good things about her. Sounds like that is what you have done anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie am so far ahead and forgot to say your scarf or shawl (I think one calls them) is beautiful, love the color combination.


I started to comment as well and think that somehow I got distracted. I'm cooking tea in our only room with a sick husband groaning behind me, rather difficult when I can't be any where else so distractions easy. 
It was lovely Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've only read the first three. It took forever for me to get very far, then all at once I couldn't put it down. It was the same way for all three of them. Very hard to get into, then about half way they took off. I refuse to pay $30/ month to add Starz just to watch it, but would love to see it.


I loved the first few but then found them repetitive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.

One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.

The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Wiped and colitis acting up. But had coconut milk in my coffee and on cereal. I've taken new supplements and hoping I feel better later.


Oh dear. I hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was a year ago today that Mom passed away. Hardly seems possible it has been a year. It seems almost like yesterday. I guess time is relative. Perhaps it is because she is still so alive in my thoughts. She tried to teach me to knit but was unable to do it. Thank goodness I learned years later as she really enjoyed seeing the things I knit. Just sitting here looking at her picture. Sometimes I give it a kiss when I walk by. It is a photo I took back in my 30's and quite beautiful of her. I must get a frame so I don't get anything on it, just haven't found the right one yet, but I am looking.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Gosh, that year has gone fast. Hugs back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is look just gorgeous Julie! Lovely colours. :sm24: :sm11:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I started to comment as well and think that somehow I got distracted. I'm cooking tea in our only room with a sick husband groaning behind me, rather difficult when I can't be any where else so distractions easy.
> It was lovely Julie.


Thanks again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joyce! I'll probably wear it with my new white blouse- I still need a bit of warmth, although the weather is better than it was last Thursday and Friday, when a lot of the country had snow.


Ugh Snow in Spring! We are having a very wet and cold front over here. It has been pretty much been raining non stop since yesterday and it was back down to only 12c today.... Spring indeed! Not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh Snow in Spring! We are having a very wet and cold front over here. It has been pretty much been raining non stop since yesterday and it was back down to only 12c today.... Spring indeed! Not.


It quite often happens Cathy! But a lot of the time it has been better- apparently got to 19 here today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I can just see you and Gwen in '20's flapper dresses beebopping around town. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It quite often happens Cathy! But a lot of the time it has been better- apparently got to 19 here today.


19c is pretty good. We had a couple of days around 20c last week. Planted a few seedlings... they have probably washed away now! :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I have a bottle of Sambuca in the cupboard. The last time I had it, I was praying at the porcelain altar (as my DH put it). Haven't had it since. :sm17:


 :sm06: Ugh I cant stand the stuff! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It sure was a hoot, I got my idea for my outfit from Princess Fiona the Shrek movie cartoon lol!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> They are filming it now through the summer, if you click on the Starz website you can see what's happening, also the author Diana Gabaldon has her own website too. Can't wait to see next season. Read all the books, and the last one is in the pipeline of being written. It will be very interesting to see how she finally concludes this epic story. Having read all the books, it's been terrific seeing the characters on screen, they sure picked them well. Jamie is such a hunk!


He sure is! I read all the books as well. Best set of books I have ever read. I too am looking forward to the next series.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Had a rather interesting conversation with my DGD's boyfriend yesterday. I don't remember how the subject came up but he asked me if I did single or double knitting. I felt pretty sure he didn't know what double knitting was so I quizzed him a bit. He thought that using one needle was single knitting and using two needles was double knitting. I found it funny.
> 
> Update on our new home. We were told that it is in production. Should be on the lot in a couple of weeks. Then it will take maybe a couple more weeks to get it set in place, utilities hooked up, etc. Then it has to be inspected by the city and again it is anyone's guess when that will happen. I am hoping to be moved the middle of October. As will many things, time will tell.
> 
> I did a garage sale at our church last Friday and had my embroidered tote bags. They were the wrong product for the sale and I knew it was a gamble but went anyway. I sold one bag. I enjoyed the day anyway. I was next to some of my good friends and we had a nice visit. I took my scooter so we able to "run around" the sale space and had fun. The things that went the fastest were kid's clothes. Furniture went quickly too as a man who runs a retail shop came and bought all the furniture. It was good to get out and do something different..


Funny re single and double knitting... at least he showed some sort of interest. :sm11:

How exciting about your new home.. I hope it all goes smoothly and not too many delays.

Great to hear that you enjoyed the day with your friends. :sm11:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Great bargain and just love the colors!????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Lovely socks, and well done on the sales. You did great!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Had a rather interesting conversation with my DGD's boyfriend yesterday. I don't remember how the subject came up but he asked me if I did single or double knitting. I felt pretty sure he didn't know what double knitting was so I quizzed him a bit. He thought that using one needle was single knitting and using two needles was double knitting. I found it funny.
> 
> Update on our new home. We were told that it is in production. Should be on the lot in a couple of weeks. Then it will take maybe a couple more weeks to get it set in place, utilities hooked up, etc. Then it has to be inspected by the city and again it is anyone's guess when that will happen. I am hoping to be moved the middle of October. As will many things, time will tell.
> 
> I did a garage sale at our church last Friday and had my embroidered tote bags. They were the wrong product for the sale and I knew it was a gamble but went anyway. I sold one bag. I enjoyed the day anyway. I was next to some of my good friends and we had a nice visit. I took my scooter so we able to "run around" the sale space and had fun. The things that went the fastest were kid's clothes. Furniture went quickly too as a man who runs a retail shop came and bought all the furniture. It was good to get out and do something different..


You must be getting so excited about the move! My other house might be on market tomorrow. Fingers crossed it won't be on for long for either of us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh Snow in Spring! We are having a very wet and cold front over here. It has been pretty much been raining non stop since yesterday and it was back down to only 12c today.... Spring indeed! Not.


Well 13.2 for us was warm then. And yes raining here with a lot expected tomorrow. Not unusual for September. We even had snow on Mt Lofty one October


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No not until the 28th- I had a routine GP appointment today to collect my scripts. Thyroid function test has come back normal. which is good.


Good the thyroid came back normal!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I started to comment as well and think that somehow I got distracted. I'm cooking tea in our only room with a sick husband groaning behind me, rather difficult when I can't be any where else so distractions easy.
> It was lovely Julie.


Hope your DH is soon better, and you stay well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Love the socks. Great deal on the book and yarn!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I use to say that about Paul Newman!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Where are you watching these shows? Is this a website on your computer or??


My cleaning lady put it on my computer but you can go to "Starz outlander" and you should be able to get it on your computer or iPad, whichever you're using.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, oh dear, one room and groaning husband sounds horrible. Hope your DH feels better soon. You certainly snagged some wonderful bargains! Thank you, I'm feeling more rested today.
Sugar, thank you. Slept well so that helps enormously.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning here and cool. We'll head out to the motorcycle breakfast shortly. I'll be playing catch up when I get back. 

Also meant to compliment Julie on another fine piece of knitting in the shawl! 

Nice haul, Margaret, though sorry your store is closing. Hope DH is better soon. 

I did get a bit more done on the latest project of mine...finally ended up putting the different colors in small bags with labels so I can see which is which. I'm working with two strands of lace weight together and a 3.5 mm/E crochet hook, so when it gets darker, it's hard to see as the yarn is dark also. Slow and steady...

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, funny story. Exciting that you will be in new home in a couple months!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've only read the first three. It took forever for me to get very far, then all at once I couldn't put it down. It was the same way for all three of them. Very hard to get into, then about half way they took off. I refuse to pay $30/ month to add Starz just to watch it, but would love to see it.


I didn't know until now that Starz is a pay site.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, enjoy breakfast. I admire you working two strands together. I can't seem to do that without so much frustration I stop.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I've seen the news about transCanadian trail. Wish I were younger it would be heavenly to have time and money to do it on a bike with motels!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - here is your cross country canadian trip for you. --- sam
> 
> http://newatlas.com/canada-great-trail/45356/?utm_source=Gizmag+Subscribers&utm_campaign=e0d605dbbf-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-e0d605dbbf-92487785


Thanks, Sam. When the Trans Canada Trail was in its infancy, my DH and I contributed and our names should appear somewhere on the Trail (more than likely near Lindsay, Ontario, as we lived near there at the time). Would be nice to see it but I'm afraid bicycling isn't my forte. Much rather go by train.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, it's always hard when it's the anniversary of your moms death, mom will be gone 34 years in January & I still think of it every year. Hope you get to have a chat with your aunt tomorrow.
> 
> Fan, cute photos of you & your DH.
> 
> Liz, a trip across Canada on the train would be great but very expensive. When I was 12 my family came from Barrie, Ontario to Saskatoon to spend Christmas with my step- dads family. We thought it was a great adventure. My sister was only 2 & in northern Ontario she was looking out the window & said, look a Mom, 2 more trains, the train was wrapped around the rocks & she could see the front & back of it.


I know that it will be expensive but depending on how much, it might be worth it. I've only been as far as Banff. Never been to B.C. so would like to see it. My friend and I have been talking about various trips but she has so many medical problems that health insurance will be a big cost item for her if we go out of country. When I worked for Ontario Hydro, I spent a lot of time train travelling. The farthest north I went by train was to Cochrane, ON. It was a scenic trip. To visit my mom and dad was an all night train trip from Cornwall to Toronto and then another train to Welland. So it was a big deal but it's been many years since then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Wow - nice socks. Lucky you to get those bargains.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lifelines, I use one about every 10 rows, I just use either a light weight embroidery thread or if I'm using my interchangeables, I just take the needles off the cable and put the end thingy's one and then start with a new cable on my needles, works good, then after I have two lifelines in, I can pull one out the next time to use as for knitting the next 10 rows.


Is it difficult to knit the stitches while they are on the lifeline cable? Have thought about doing that but was unsure.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fortunately I have a couple extras of a couple sizes, but I do need to order more extras, I would like a couple cable connectors also so I could make a really long cable if needed. :sm24:


What interchangables are you using?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Never an easy anniversary to get through. {{{hugs}}} I just kept thinking, "Yes, I want her back, but not the way she was at the end."


Isn't that the truth, we couldn't wish the pain & suffering to last longer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I started to comment as well and think that somehow I got distracted. I'm cooking tea in our only room with a sick husband groaning behind me, rather difficult when I can't be any where else so distractions easy.
> It was lovely Julie.


Hope he's not too sick & on the mend soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Great socks & nice yarn, lovely colors.
Too bad the store is closing though, now you won't have so much choice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd end up looking like Big Bird only red!


Poledra65 said:


> Well that's a bummer. :sm13: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well 13.2 for us was warm then. And yes raining here with a lot expected tomorrow. Not unusual for September. We even had snow on Mt Lofty one October


It was only 8'here yesterday????& froze again last night


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Love the painting under the bonnet.


Oh me too! Forgot to post on this yesterday. Man, some guys sure LOVE their cars, ha!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny he thought double knitting was using 2 needles, etc. Perhaps since he broached the subject you could suggest he learn to knit.

So glad the new home is moving along. Hard to believe it is already mid Sept.! (almost) I know you will be so happy to get this move behind you and in a safer home for Ray. I pray for you two daily.

Glad you had fun at the church garage sale. Pity your bags didn't sell. You know you might be able to sell them on the KP. Worth checking out I would think. Just be sure to add in postage.



Railyn said:


> Had a rather interesting conversation with my DGD's boyfriend yesterday. I don't remember how the subject came up but he asked me if I did single or double knitting. I felt pretty sure he didn't know what double knitting was so I quizzed him a bit. He thought that using one needle was single knitting and using two needles was double knitting. I found it funny.
> 
> Update on our new home. We were told that it is in production. Should be on the lot in a couple of weeks. Then it will take maybe a couple more weeks to get it set in place, utilities hooked up, etc. Then it has to be inspected by the city and again it is anyone's guess when that will happen. I am hoping to be moved the middle of October. As will many things, time will tell.
> 
> I did a garage sale at our church last Friday and had my embroidered tote bags. They were the wrong product for the sale and I knew it was a gamble but went anyway. I sold one bag. I enjoyed the day anyway. I was next to some of my good friends and we had a nice visit. I took my scooter so we able to "run around" the sale space and had fun. The things that went the fastest were kid's clothes. Furniture went quickly too as a man who runs a retail shop came and bought all the furniture. It was good to get out and do something different..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got some lovely yarn there Margaret. Also love the socks you just made. What was the yarn; it is delightful!


darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> My cleaning lady put it on my computer but you can go to "Starz outlander" and you should be able to get it on your computer or iPad, whichever you're using.


Thanks will try again this evening.

Started looking last night then I tried to sleep that didn't work very well for me, ended up going to the emergency at 2am home again @ 3am. I was the only one in there, I think I received extra special treatment from everyone, ha!
Will go into what's happening, nothing serious I'm just tired and need 40 winks before my appt., with my doctor at 3pm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No more excuses...have caught up so now need to go clean the kitchen. (groan) Will check back in later. TTYL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Talkative bunch the last couple days. Nice shawl, Julie. Am still working on my shawlette from Jimmy Beans. Loved the pattern on the socks. Had some yarn almost the same colors. 

Glad to hear that some are feeling better. Healing thoughts to all who need them. 

Don't think I've worn a dress since 1999. Got rid of all of them. None would fit now anyway. Love the look of Tami's skirts but don't know how they would work for the job I have. I have to get to the back of my van by stepping onto the bed. I'd probably step on the skirt hem and fall. Took a tumble off of it after the bunk was in. Fell on my arse so no damage. Am very careful doing it now. 

Eventful Monday. Got a load out of Providence, RI going to Anderson, SC. I was in Albany, NY so 180 mile deadhead. I had told them that I would pick it up but expected to have it taken off to another van. Paid miles was over 950 and no time for a break. Got through I95 in CT and NY without too much delay. Even crossing the George Washington Bridge wasn't too bad. Stopped in NJ for gas (they pump it.) Had just got into PA when dispatch called about where it was being switched. No prob. Hagerstown, MD is nice. Then my check engine light came on! Already had the tire psi light on. Figured the engine one was due to gas cap not being on tight. Switched the freight at 12:30am, went to truck stop, slept for five hours, went to Jiffy Lube for oil change and lights. Was right about engine light. Have to remember to double check whenever anyone else's fuels my van. Sunny here with temp in the 80's. Considering a nap. Lila is already on my pillow. 

Darlene, doesn't seem like a year has passed. I know I feel the same way about my niece. I see something on FB or Pinterest and want to forward it to her. Can't bring myself to go to the fair to see the Van Dells because that is the last time I saw her. It's been almost two years. Special thoughts are with you. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know until now that Starz is a pay site.


I don't know if it's an extra pay for channel like the movie channels on cable tv or not, but it is for Direct TV.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Is it difficult to knit the stitches while they are on the lifeline cable? Have thought about doing that but was unsure.


I don't find it difficult at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'd end up looking like Big Bird only red!


Not!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks will try again this evening.
> 
> Started looking last night then I tried to sleep that didn't work very well for me, ended up going to the emergency at 2am home again @ 3am. I was the only one in there, I think I received extra special treatment from everyone, ha!
> Will go into what's happening, nothing serious I'm just tired and need 40 winks before my appt., with my doctor at 3pm.


Sending prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh Snow in Spring! We are having a very wet and cold front over here. It has been pretty much been raining non stop since yesterday and it was back down to only 12c today.... Spring indeed! Not.


Up to 30 c here and not a breeze in sight . Still 24 c at nearly 6 pm think it's going to be another warm night


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, oh dear, hope you are feeling better and it's nothing serious. Hope DH drove you to ER.
Kathy, you do get around. Very lucky George Washington bridge wasn't snarled with traffic. Enjoying your journeys vicariously.
Gotta run see GP in 20 minutes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun 
I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Morning here and cool. We'll head out to the motorcycle breakfast shortly. I'll be playing catch up when I get back.
> 
> Also meant to compliment Julie on another fine piece of knitting in the shawl!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Talkative bunch the last couple days. Nice shawl, Julie. Am still working on my shawlette from Jimmy Beans. Loved the pattern on the socks. Had some yarn almost the same colors.
> 
> Glad to hear that some are feeling better. Healing thoughts to all who need them.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kathy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kiwifrau - check this out. --- sam

http://www.touchstonehomeproducts.com/70065.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=70065&kw=70065&gclid=CO70xs7wjM8CFdcVgQod3i0HVQ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending david tons of healing energy - hope he is up and around soon. --- sam



darowil said:


> I started to comment as well and think that somehow I got distracted. I'm cooking tea in our only room with a sick husband groaning behind me, rather difficult when I can't be any where else so distractions easy.
> It was lovely Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

margaret - did the yarn automatically stripe that way on your socks? i really like it. wonder if that yarn is available over here? --- sam



darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love traveling by train - and i think the canadian cross country trip would be wonderful. i think there is a way you can stay in motels along the way so your trip is done all during the day. --- sam



budasha said:


> I know that it will be expensive but depending on how much, it might be worth it. I've only been as far as Banff. Never been to B.C. so would like to see it. My friend and I have been talking about various trips but she has so many medical problems that health insurance will be a big cost item for her if we go out of country. When I worked for Ontario Hydro, I spent a lot of time train travelling. The farthest north I went by train was to Cochrane, ON. It was a scenic trip. To visit my mom and dad was an all night train trip from Cornwall to Toronto and then another train to Welland. So it was a big deal but it's been many years since then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are wonderful socks sonja - what yarn did you use? great color. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun
> I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have never been on a train--don't know if I'd like it or not!

This morning I had a new food adventure (a big thing for me): blue corn pinon pancakes. I'm sure they had flour in them as well, so not all blue corn meal, but they were tasty. We ate at the cafe at the Pueblo Indian Cultural Center (and before today, I didn't even know they had a cafe). It was really nice. Then home and now off to work for a few hours.

Love the socks, Sonja--very eye-catching!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was only 8'here yesterday????& froze again last night


Sounds like you really got a cold spell. We were cooler last night but nothing compared to you. Today is perfect 9utside. We never did get all the storms they predicted. Hope all the crops and your garden are ok. I know you've been so busy getting everything harvested and put up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, what a lovely time at the Indian Cultural Center. What fun to eat at the cafe too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Love those socks. That yarn worked up so beautifully. You did such a great job with the yarn you bought and great prices. Looks like a candy floss rainbow.

Hope DH feels better soon. Healing wishes for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun
> I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


Love those socks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are wonderful socks sonja - what yarn did you use? great color. --- sam


Thank you Sam I got the yarn wrong it's not reflective it's Neon Now yarn and I think I have enough yarn left to make another pair . Might try toe up and maybe do a shorter cuff


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun
> I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


Wow, You just brightened up my day. What fun...! :sm02:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I got the yarn wrong it's not reflective it's Neon Now yarn and I think I have enough yarn left to make another pair . Might try toe up and maybe do a shorter cuff


Love the colors! I can't do socks at all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I have never been on a train--don't know if I'd like it or not!
> 
> This morning I had a new food adventure (a big thing for me): blue corn pinon pancakes. I'm sure they had flour in them as well, so not all blue corn meal, but they were tasty. We ate at the cafe at the Pueblo Indian Cultural Center (and before today, I didn't even know they had a cafe). It was really nice. Then home and now off to work for a few hours.
> 
> Love the socks, Sonja--very eye-catching!


Thank you . I'm torn between calling them my wicked witch of the west socks or Pippi Långstrumpar(Pippi Longstocking )socks 
Glad your pancakes were tasty even if I haven't got a clue what they are ????All I can think is that they are blue


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, exciting to know the progress on your new home.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Love those socks!


Thank you Tami . They were a talking point between the staff at the hospice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, You just brightened up my day. What fun...! :sm02:


Definitly fun socks . Made me smile knitting them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Love the colors! I can't do socks at all.


Thank you . I don't mind knitting socks , pretty mindless pattern so can knit and talk at the same time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


Hope everything goes well for your nephew Joan but yes it must be a very worrying time . 
Only 25% of my husbands heart works and they would have liked to put him on the transplant list but can't because the virus he had also damaged other organs 
I'll keep your nephew in my prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've not tried toe up yet - there will be no losing you in a crowd with those socks on. and two pair out of the same skein is great. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I got the yarn wrong it's not reflective it's Neon Now yarn and I think I have enough yarn left to make another pair . Might try toe up and maybe do a shorter cuff


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes well for your nephew Joan but yes it must be a very worrying time .
> Only 25% of my husbands heart works and they would have liked to put him on the transplant list but can't because the virus he had also damaged other organs
> I'll keep your nephew in my prayers


Thank you Sonja! You and yours are in mine daily.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mrsvette - if i can attempt to knit sock so can you - you have no idea how many times tami has come to my rescue. i keep telling my self that i am going to wear them one of these days. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Love the colors! I can't do socks at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i go for pippi longstocking. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm torn between calling them my wicked witch of the west socks or Pippi Långstrumpar(Pippi Longstocking )socks
> Glad your pancakes were tasty even if I haven't got a clue what they are ????All I can think is that they are blue


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> mrsvette - if i can attempt to knit sock so can you - you have no idea how many times tami has come to my rescue. i keep telling my self that i am going to wear them one of these days. --- sam


Thanks Sam and might try in the future. Living in Florida now I really don't need them - LOL!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks will try again this evening.
> 
> Started looking last night then I tried to sleep that didn't work very well for me, ended up going to the emergency at 2am home again @ 3am. I was the only one in there, I think I received extra special treatment from everyone, ha!
> Will go into what's happening, nothing serious I'm just tired and need 40 winks before my appt., with my doctor at 3pm.


Hope you are feeling better today


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rest assured that uncountable prayers on his behalf are being said. did they ever think of having a heart transplant? --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround your dh with healing goodness. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes well for your nephew Joan but yes it must be a very worrying time .
> Only 25% of my husbands heart works and they would have liked to put him on the transplant list but can't because the virus he had also damaged other organs
> I'll keep your nephew in my prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - pretty hard to wear socks with flips. lol --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Thanks Sam and might try in the future. Living in Florida now I really don't need them - LOL!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> rest assured that uncountable prayers on his behalf are being said. did they ever think of having a heart transplant? --- sam


His heart wasn't so bad when he started dialysis over a year ago. It's deteriorated since. His sister is the donor. She also has some medical issues and my sister said donors recover more slowly. I'm worried about her was well. Thank you for ongoing prayers. Bless you all!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - pretty hard to wear socks with flips. lol --- sam


You got that right! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun
> I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


Pretty colors, great they fit well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have never been on a train--don't know if I'd like it or not!
> 
> This morning I had a new food adventure (a big thing for me): blue corn pinon pancakes. I'm sure they had flour in them as well, so not all blue corn meal, but they were tasty. We ate at the cafe at the Pueblo Indian Cultural Center (and before today, I didn't even know they had a cafe). It was really nice. Then home and now off to work for a few hours.
> 
> Love the socks, Sonja--very eye-catching!


Is that the place in Albequrque I know that's spelled wrong????

We were in a cultural centre there several years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:
 

> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


I'm surprised if his heart is so poor they will risk kidney transplant surgery, hope he comes through OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I don't mind knitting socks , pretty mindless pattern so can knit and talk at the same time


That's how I feel, I do either socks or mitts when traveling as I don't have to pay too much attention. I've done so many mitts over the last 50 yrs I could probably do them blindfolded


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes well for your nephew Joan but yes it must be a very worrying time .
> Only 25% of my husbands heart works and they would have liked to put him on the transplant list but can't because the virus he had also damaged other organs
> I'll keep your nephew in my prayers


Is there any chance they would consider multiple organ transplant? I'm not sure if that's an option when the heart is a problem but a fellow I went to school with had a kidney & pancreas transplant, he'd been diabetic since 15 & now doesn't need insulin & is doing very well & I have heart of people having both heart & lung transplant


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surprised if his heart is so poor they will risk kidney transplant surgery, hope he comes through OK


He's on special heart meds and had several stents put in. He's going to NY Presbyterian Hospital for this surgery and supposed to be one of the best. He's seen so many different doctors the past 3 months has made my head spin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - pretty hard to wear socks with flips. lol --- sam


Aren't there patterns with slots between the big toe & the rest of the toes just to wear with those?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, best get off my backside, I dug a pail full of beets this morning, need to get them cleaned up & cooking, then get the celery in. I just chop it & freeze it for soups, stews, casseroles, etc, it works well.
It very windy today, the weather is supposed to get better so hopefully will last a while & harvest can get moving.
DS has been in camp(work) for 2 weeks now, one of his coworkers wanted to trade a week so now he's got 2 weeks off, DH will be happy to have some help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Where are you watching these shows? Is this a website on your computer or??


It's in my Drop Box and if I knew how to send it to you, I would. Maybe someone on here knows how to do it and will let me know. My Drop Box is full now and since I've watched season 2, I wouldn't mind taking it off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun
> I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


Cute socks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja, Pippi Longstocking all the way! Love those socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


Good news for your nephew. Sending prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Good news for your nephew. Sending prayers.


Prayers from me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, my aunt and uncle did train transCends and stayed in hotels. Would adore it but cost a small fortune. I'm thinking close to $4,000 sans getting to Canada.
Sonja, love the socks.

Sorienna, fun breakfast. Saw on th it snowed on the rim of the Grand Canyon today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to surround your dh with healing goodness. --- sam


It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan, how exciting for your DN, prayer warriors on duty.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


Oh ow that's nasty, lots of disinfectant to stop any problems with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is there any chance they would consider multiple organ transplant? I'm not sure if that's an option when the heart is a problem but a fellow I went to school with had a kidney & pancreas transplant, he'd been diabetic since 15 & now doesn't need insulin & is doing very well & I have heart of people having both heart & lung transplant


His heart , kidneys and pancreas were damaged by the virus , mainly his heart . We were told he basically needs a heart transplant but because of the damage to his kidneys he wasn't viable


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


OUCH! How horrible! Do hope pain eases. Keep it clean and know it's hard to do but stay off your feet! Maybe knit a bit. Hugs!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome socks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> He's on special heart meds and had several stents put in. He's going to NY Presbyterian Hospital for this surgery and supposed to be one of the best. He's seen so many different doctors the past 3 months has made my head spin.


Sounds just like my husband , he has also had an ICD fitted and we have a little machine in the corner that connects to it and will warn us and the hospital if his heart starts playing up or stops . Thank fully it's never give out a full warning alarm yet but it has corrected an abnormal rhythm that he had a month or so ago . 
Hope the hospital does a great job and both nephew and niece sail through the operation 
What will happen to your nephew after the transplant ? Is there any more they can do for his heart . I'm surmising he's only a young man


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds just like my husband , he has also had an ICD fitted and we have a little machine in the corner that connects to it and will warn us and the hospital if his heart starts playing up or stops . Thank fully it's never give out a full warning alarm yet but it has corrected an abnormal rhythm that he had a month or so ago .
> Hope the hospital does a great job and both nephew and niece sail through the operation
> What will happen to your nephew after the transplant ? Is there any more they can do for his heart . I'm surmising he's only a young man


He's 54. Have to take one day at a time. I'm hoping he'll have much more strength.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch for sure Sonya! It made me cringe just reading that you stepped on it. When did you have your last tetanus shot?


Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Oh ow that's nasty, lots of disinfectant to stop any problems with it.


Apparently it's my own fault as I will walk around barefoot , which I suppose is true I'm always standing on something , usually thorns from the prickly hedge that goes right along the other side of our fence . I do mutter about whoever thought of planting that hedge every time I do that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> He's 54. Have to take one day at a time. I'm hoping he'll have much more strength.


Not much younger than my husband he's 56 . I do hope he does get lots more strength and is able to spend more time out of hospitals than in them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch for sure Sonya! It made me cringe just reading that you stepped on it. When did you have your last tetanus shot?


Up to date


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up to date


Me too! Got back home safely about 7 hours ago, now in bed so will chat tomorrow. Night, night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm torn between calling them my wicked witch of the west socks or Pippi Långstrumpar(Pippi Longstocking )socks
> Glad your pancakes were tasty even if I haven't got a clue what they are ????All I can think is that they are blue


Pippi books were some of my favorites when I was a child! The pancakes actually weren't blue--the corn meal is bluish purple (blue corn is blue), but I am sure they also had flour in them (they didn't taste like corn bread!) and pinons are pine nuts that are grown around here, very tasty but often very expensive also.

And ouch, yes, hope the foot mends quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that the place in Albequrque I know that's spelled wrong????
> 
> We were in a cultural centre there several years ago.


Yes, it's here in Albuquerque (and many who live here can't spell it either--took me a while to learn it). We have different centers, this one for the pueblo people, one for Hispanic culture that I've been to. It was very nicely put together but we didn't have time to go through the exhibits today. I also found the gift shop tempting but had to get back to start work. Well, it's not going anywhere. LOL I can go another day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


Isn't that always the way! You think you've got it all but find one with your foot, I do that often with pieces of glass & straight pins???? Hope it's better soon


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


How wonderful!!! May his doctors and nurses be guided from above.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Apparently it's my own fault as I will walk around barefoot , which I suppose is true I'm always standing on something , usually thorns from the prickly hedge that goes right along the other side of our fence . I do mutter about whoever thought of planting that hedge every time I do that


That also sounds like here, DH is always giving me hell for running around barefoot. I get no sympathy when I step on something


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not much younger than my husband he's 56 . I do hope he does get lots more strength and is able to spend more time out of hospitals than in them


I didn't realize your husband was so young, you guys got married young!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I don't mind knitting socks , pretty mindless pattern so can knit and talk at the same time


That's wonderful that you can knit and talk. I need talking knitting projects even for the Mitten KAL. I can't be at the KAL on the pattern part. LOL. I try and just do the ribbing there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes well for your nephew Joan but yes it must be a very worrying time .
> Only 25% of my husbands heart works and they would have liked to put him on the transplant list but can't because the virus he had also damaged other organs
> I'll keep your nephew in my prayers


Prayers for your DH too Swedenme. Something that we can't even see can do so much damage. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i've not tried toe up yet - there will be no losing you in a crowd with those socks on. and two pair out of the same skein is great. --- sam


I learned toe up with Darowil.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> mrsvette - if i can attempt to knit sock so can you - you have no idea how many times tami has come to my rescue. i keep telling my self that i am going to wear them one of these days. --- sam


YAY!!! You will not want to take them off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pippi books were some of my favorites when I was a child! The pancakes actually weren't blue--the corn meal is bluish purple (blue corn is blue), but I am sure they also had flour in them (they didn't taste like corn bread!) and pinons are pine nuts that are grown around here, very tasty but often very expensive also.
> 
> And ouch, yes, hope the foot mends quickly.


It's good the pancakes weren't blue, I associate that with mould & think it would be unappetizing, I have seen blue corn chips but didn't buy them. The corn meal we can buy here is much different than what you have, much more course. I've had corn muffins in the US & they were good but here they are "gritty" & not nice.

I've been reading while on hold with Visa, this morning I ordered a generator from Home Depot,only available online so I couldn't just get it at the store???? & apparently visa didn't think I should spend so much money & didn't let it go through so Home Depot the order, you would think they could phone me but not so I had to start over. I was on the phone for most of an hour getting it straightened out????. I wouldn't be in a hurry to reorder but if we order before the 15th it comes with a full 10 yr warranty that's worth $995 so I will be bent out of shape if we don't get that. We have been playing with the idea of buying one for several years as we have quite a few power outages & one of these times it will be a real problem


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope your purchase goes through! My bank calls to verify I'm actually spending that much, as it's unusual for me. Good they verify, though inconvenient. Funny you mentioned that as our power was out yesterday for a while due to a lightning strike.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


Ouch. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly fun socks . Made me smile knitting them


Smiles are healthy. So glad you could smile and knit. I think you probably have put some smiles on the face of the hospice staff as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I started to comment as well and think that somehow I got distracted. I'm cooking tea in our only room with a sick husband groaning behind me, rather difficult when I can't be any where else so distractions easy.
> It was lovely Julie.


Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


Wonderful finds. I love the socks.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> kiwifrau - check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.touchstonehomeproducts.com/70065.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=70065&kw=70065&gclid=CO70xs7wjM8CFdcVgQod3i0HVQ


Thanks Sam, like the idea but I don't have the room for a cabinet, am going with the other one I posted. Lot less too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight's dinner was a huge success so here is the recipe we tested out: http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Casserole-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Hamburger-and-Potato-Bake. I substituted cut carrots in place of the corn and substituted the cream of mushroom soup for cream of celery soup. Not a drop leftover for another meal. It was quite tasty and easy to make. DS#1 cooked the meat before I came home from work and Matthew peeled the potatoes and had them in cold water so that I could do the finishing touches. It was done in 3 hours and then I topped with the shredded cheese. I shredded my own cheese instead of using the prepackaged shredded cheese. I want to try making it with cooked chicken and cream of chicken soup.

Matthew and I did the same thing Darowil did today. We went to a yarn shop that is moving from the store front to her home and was selling most of the things in the store. We came home with lovely yarns, a new bag for me, knitting needles and other knitting items as well as pattern books. All of my purchase was 50% off. Matthew selected some of the yarns for me to figure out what to do with them once again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, ouch for sure.
Kate, welcome home. Glad you arrived safely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope you get it in time for discounted price.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45pm here and I have FINALLY caught up. Was a busy weekend and has been a busy/crazy week so far. And it is only Tuesday.

Sorry I have not commented as I have tried to read 5 to 10 pages a night to catch up. 

Much love to by our all. Prayers for those in need.Hugs for those who could use one and smiles for those who need something to brighten their day.

I am off to bed but will post this. Gages first night of Karate was last night (Monday).
He seemed to really enjoy it. Happy about that.

Also made this..
Hideaway nappy cover by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh WOW! Thanks, this is exactly what I'm looking for. Have book marked it for now and will look into it once I'm finished on KTP. Once again "Thank You".
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


You are very welcome, I knew I'd seen them used in one of the home shows that I watch, so figured I'd see if I could find it. Glad I was able to, I know I saw that Amazon has them also, same price.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


That's not good. Have you had a tetanus shot?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> All this talk of dresses and dress ups, here are a couple of photos of dress up parties we attended. One was a medieval theme, Stu wouldn't dress up so got a teeshirt with medieval written on it lol!' I borrowed a long velvet dress from a friend and it was lots of fun.
> The other one is myself and mother for a 60s party. Yeah that's me in the long red wig. Mum still had her long 60s skirt so it got resurrected for party. I tie dyed my teeshirt and used a sarong I had for a hippy style skirt lol!


Those are great! Whatever happened to masquarade parties and such anyways?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great! Whatever happened to masquarade parties and such anyways?


I'm sure they still happen but just not as often as they used to. It sure was lots of fun, even though Stu wouldn't have a bar of dressing up. To him it was showing off and it's just not him, he doesn't like being in the limelight. I had a good giggle remembering what we looked like. Cheers!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just finished watching London Has Fallen, its a good movie but really scary in that it could happen. God forbid that it ever does. 

Well, I had only the one child and her mom today at the class, the 8 year old really doesn't have any interest in learning, she just wants to knit a hat right off the bat, so I gave her a very simple hat pattern since she already knows how to knit and purl, the mom wants to jump into socks so I gave her an easy sock pattern, and we'll see what they do with them, they really weren't interested in what I was trying to teach them, so I think that if they want to come to the regular knit group on Tuesday afternoons, that is what they should do instead of me going at 10 to just pretty much sit there while the child runs amok in the shop and mom is busy showing me her crocheting that she has for sale on Etsy. It was supposed to be 3-5 home schooled kids coming but I don't think that's going to happen. Oh well, we'll see where it goes after I get back from Texas. 
I have gotten all Carly's stuff together that I need to take with and most of my stuff is packed other than a few things I need to wash first. I can't pack David's stuff until he gets back as he has the bag we use for him with him, but at least it feels like I'm accomplishing stuff. lol
Well back to catch up, only 10 pages to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Love the colors! I can't do socks at all.


Can you do sleeves? Socks are just sleeves with a heel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


Sending prayers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami . They were a talking point between the staff at the hospice


Socks always are, but those are so eye catching people can't help but comment!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I don't mind knitting socks , pretty mindless pattern so can knit and talk at the same time


Sure are. I do it all the time. I think that's why I like patterns I don't have to think about. A lot of my knitting is around people, so I don't want to have to keep looking at a pattern or my stitches.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> mrsvette - if i can attempt to knit sock so can you - you have no idea how many times tami has come to my rescue. i keep telling my self that i am going to wear them one of these days. --- sam


And you will wear them, Sam! I will resque you again if need be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, finished the first boot topper. Looks a little purple in the pictures, but it's actually a navy blue and grey.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - pretty hard to wear socks with flips. lol --- sam


Well......you could if you put a toe in them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> His heart wasn't so bad when he started dialysis over a year ago. It's deteriorated since. His sister is the donor. She also has some medical issues and my sister said donors recover more slowly. I'm worried about her was well. Thank you for ongoing prayers. Bless you all!


I will pray for them both. Can you give us their first names please? If not, that's okay. It just makes it easier to say a prayer for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's how I feel, I do either socks or mitts when traveling as I don't have to pay too much attention. I've done so many mitts over the last 50 yrs I could probably do them blindfolded


 :sm24: That's me and socks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


Oh no! Have you had a tetanus shot recently?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Apparently it's my own fault as I will walk around barefoot , which I suppose is true I'm always standing on something , usually thorns from the prickly hedge that goes right along the other side of our fence . I do mutter about whoever thought of planting that hedge every time I do that


Ah, but who spilled the tacks? You keep the floors clean so you can go barefoot in the house without worrying about stepping on things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good the pancakes weren't blue, I associate that with mould & think it would be unappetizing, I have seen blue corn chips but didn't buy them. The corn meal we can buy here is much different than what you have, much more course. I've had corn muffins in the US & they were good but here they are "gritty" & not nice.
> 
> I've been reading while on hold with Visa, this morning I ordered a generator from Home Depot,only available online so I couldn't just get it at the store???? & apparently visa didn't think I should spend so much money & didn't let it go through so Home Depot the order, you would think they could phone me but not so I had to start over. I was on the phone for most of an hour getting it straightened out????. I wouldn't be in a hurry to reorder but if we order before the 15th it comes with a full 10 yr warranty that's worth $995 so I will be bent out of shape if we don't get that. We have been playing with the idea of buying one for several years as we have quite a few power outages & one of these times it will be a real problem


Hope the order goes through in time. But good that Visa was paying attention. Yes it would have been nice if they would have called you. We have been told to call before making unusually large purchases or before going on vacation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight's dinner was a huge success so here is the recipe we tested out: http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Casserole-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Hamburger-and-Potato-Bake. I substituted cut carrots in place of the corn and substituted the cream of mushroom soup for cream of celery soup. Not a drop leftover for another meal. It was quite tasty and easy to make. DS#1 cooked the meat before I came home from work and Matthew peeled the potatoes and had them in cold water so that I could do the finishing touches. It was done in 3 hours and then I topped with the shredded cheese. I shredded my own cheese instead of using the prepackaged shredded cheese. I want to try making it with cooked chicken and cream of chicken soup.
> 
> Matthew and I did the same thing Darowil did today. We went to a yarn shop that is moving from the store front to her home and was selling most of the things in the store. We came home with lovely yarns, a new bag for me, knitting needles and other knitting items as well as pattern books. All of my purchase was 50% off. Matthew selected some of the yarns for me to figure out what to do with them once again.


Darn. I can't open the link. I keep getting redirected to an ad. Sounds good, though.

What a good sale. Too bad they are closing the store, but at least they will still be open.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos while the computer is working on the internet.
> 
> One of the Spotlight stores is closing and they had 75% off the clearance stock. Rest of the stuff is going with them. Went to see if they had any curtains and came out with no curtains but some yarn a patterns. At less than 20% of the original price I was rather pleased with them. The colourful yarn will be for a jumper and the other stuff not sure, Fortunately not a lot of yarn to get! Think some more crocheting might be in my future as well.
> 
> The prices you can see are before the 75% of so the crochet book cost me $5 but the original price before it's markdown was $35. So some great bargains- but this is the Spotlight that I go to most-especially good as it is almost next door to it's rival Lincraft so I could check both and decide where to get what I wanted.


The socks are great, too bad the store is closing but great buys you got, I love great clearance sales.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Ugh I cant stand the stuff! LOL


LOL! One of the brands that I bought was just plain awful, but the other brand tastes almost like elderberry wine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm here and I have FINALLY caught up. Was a busy weekend and has been a busy/crazy week so far. And it is only Tuesday.
> 
> Sorry I have not commented as I have tried to read 5 to 10 pages a night to catch up.
> 
> ...


Been wondering how you were!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are - kind of defeats the purpose of wearing flips though. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Aren't there patterns with slots between the big toe & the rest of the toes just to wear with those?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, finished the first boot topper. Looks a little purple in the pictures, but it's actually a navy blue and grey.


They look good, sorry the class experience was less than positive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch and ouch - hope you will be able to sleep - tons of healing energy zooming to you to heal that hole quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> What interchangables are you using?


I'm using the Knitpicks Caspians.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to have you home safe and sound. --- sam



KateB said:


> Me too! Got back home safely about 7 hours ago, now in bed so will chat tomorrow. Night, night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks will try again this evening.
> 
> Started looking last night then I tried to sleep that didn't work very well for me, ended up going to the emergency at 2am home again @ 3am. I was the only one in there, I think I received extra special treatment from everyone, ha!
> Will go into what's happening, nothing serious I'm just tired and need 40 winks before my appt., with my doctor at 3pm.


I'm glad that you are okay, I hope you got some decent sleep before your appt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Talkative bunch the last couple days. Nice shawl, Julie. Am still working on my shawlette from Jimmy Beans. Loved the pattern on the socks. Had some yarn almost the same colors.
> 
> Glad to hear that some are feeling better. Healing thoughts to all who need them.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I'm glad that you didn't hurt yourself, and glad that the check engine light wasn't anything major. 
Sounds like a scenic trip though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun
> I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


Those are great socks! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I got the yarn wrong it's not reflective it's Neon Now yarn and I think I have enough yarn left to make another pair . Might try toe up and maybe do a shorter cuff


I think I have a skein of that color of Neon Now in my craft room, what are the odds. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


That's wonderful news but I agree, rather worrying at the same time. I am hoping that it works out wonderfully and he has no adverse reactions to the new kidney when he gets it and that his heart does just fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - pretty hard to wear socks with flips. lol --- sam


LOL! Not so Sam, here's a whole plethera of patterns for them. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=flip flop socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


OUCH!! I stepped on a Mesquite thorn once and it went through my flipflop and I had to get a screw driver to pry the shoe off them pull it out of the shoe. I keep saying that I'm extremely thankful that we don't have mesquite trees here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - my feet are usually cold - i would be the one wearing socks with my flips - much to heidi's chagrin. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Not so Sam, here's a whole plethera of patterns for them.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=flip flop socks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm off to bed. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight's dinner was a huge success so here is the recipe we tested out: http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Casserole-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Hamburger-and-Potato-Bake. I substituted cut carrots in place of the corn and substituted the cream of mushroom soup for cream of celery soup. Not a drop leftover for another meal. It was quite tasty and easy to make. DS#1 cooked the meat before I came home from work and Matthew peeled the potatoes and had them in cold water so that I could do the finishing touches. It was done in 3 hours and then I topped with the shredded cheese. I shredded my own cheese instead of using the prepackaged shredded cheese. I want to try making it with cooked chicken and cream of chicken soup.
> 
> Matthew and I did the same thing Darowil did today. We went to a yarn shop that is moving from the store front to her home and was selling most of the things in the store. We came home with lovely yarns, a new bag for me, knitting needles and other knitting items as well as pattern books. All of my purchase was 50% off. Matthew selected some of the yarns for me to figure out what to do with them once again.


You all are finding some great buys. I bet Matthews picks are lovely and soft, I'm sure you'll have a great time working them up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it's here in Albuquerque (and many who live here can't spell it either--took me a while to learn it). We have different centers, this one for the pueblo people, one for Hispanic culture that I've been to. It was very nicely put together but we didn't have time to go through the exhibits today. I also found the gift shop tempting but had to get back to start work. Well, it's not going anywhere. LOL I can go another day!


The pueblo one is the one we visited, it was interesting.
We also visited some ancient ruins near Sedona? I think it was


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm here and I have FINALLY caught up. Was a busy weekend and has been a busy/crazy week so far. And it is only Tuesday.
> 
> Sorry I have not commented as I have tried to read 5 to 10 pages a night to catch up.
> 
> ...


Gage looks so sweet in his Gi, it's great that he seems to like Karate, I hope that he continues to enjoy it. 
The nappy cover is cute. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, the class doesn't seem wise use of your time. Enjoy trip.
Sam, I wear socks to bed, in the summer, in the desert!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good, sorry the class experience was less than positive.


Thank you, I'm over halfway through the second one. 
Yes, but you never know, maybe it will get better the week after I get back, if not, we'll just call it quits and have them come at 1:30 with the rest of us, or I'll just call a hiatus until after the new year with the holidays and all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - my feet are usually cold - i would be the one wearing socks with my flips - much to heidi's chagrin. lol --- sam


LOL! Hey, whatever works for you, especially if you made them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm off to bed. --- sam


Sweet dreams. I'm heading to bed soon too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight's dinner was a huge success so here is the recipe we tested out: http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Casserole-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Hamburger-and-Potato-Bake. I substituted cut carrots in place of the corn and substituted the cream of mushroom soup for cream of celery soup. Not a drop leftover for another meal. It was quite tasty and easy to make. DS#1 cooked the meat before I came home from work and Matthew peeled the potatoes and had them in cold water so that I could do the finishing touches. It was done in 3 hours and then I topped with the shredded cheese. I shredded my own cheese instead of using the prepackaged shredded cheese. I want to try making it with cooked chicken and cream of chicken soup.
> 
> Matthew and I did the same thing Darowil did today. We went to a yarn shop that is moving from the store front to her home and was selling most of the things in the store. We came home with lovely yarns, a new bag for me, knitting needles and other knitting items as well as pattern books. All of my purchase was 50% off. Matthew selected some of the yarns for me to figure out what to do with them once again.


Thanks for sharing the recipe, sounds good.
Too bad another yarn store is closing but great you got sme bargains


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, the class doesn't seem wise use of your time. Enjoy trip.
> Sam, I wear socks to bed, in the summer, in the desert!


We were thinking the same thing. 
Thank you. 
I have to wear them to bed if it gets cool, then partway through the night they come off because I can't stand them on. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night everyone, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just finished watching London Has Fallen, its a good movie but really scary in that it could happen. God forbid that it ever does.
> 
> Well, I had only the one child and her mom today at the class, the 8 year old really doesn't have any interest in learning, she just wants to knit a hat right off the bat, so I gave her a very simple hat pattern since she already knows how to knit and purl, the mom wants to jump into socks so I gave her an easy sock pattern, and we'll see what they do with them, they really weren't interested in what I was trying to teach them, so I think that if they want to come to the regular knit group on Tuesday afternoons, that is what they should do instead of me going at 10 to just pretty much sit there while the child runs amok in the shop and mom is busy showing me her crocheting that she has for sale on Etsy. It was supposed to be 3-5 home schooled kids coming but I don't think that's going to happen. Oh well, we'll see where it goes after I get back from Texas.
> I have gotten all Carly's stuff together that I need to take with and most of my stuff is packed other than a few things I need to wash first. I can't pack David's stuff until he gets back as he has the bag we use for him with him, but at least it feels like I'm accomplishing stuff. lol
> Well back to catch up, only 10 pages to go.


When are you off to Texas? Just to visit family? Have fun
Too bad the knitting class isn't working as planned, nice of you to do it but too bad no one is taking advantage f your generosity


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, finished the first boot topper. Looks a little purple in the pictures, but it's actually a navy blue and grey.


Very nice, love the color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are - kind of defeats the purpose of wearing flips though. --- sam


I didn't say I'd wear them, just that I've seen them????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Not so Sam, here's a whole plethera of patterns for them.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=flip flop socks


Some of those are one of stange????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The pueblo one is the one we visited, it was interesting.
> We also visited some ancient ruins near Sedona? I think it was


There are several ruin sites throughout NM and Arizona. Some are quite large.

Good to see you, Melody. I'm glad Gage is enjoying his class.

Kaye, sorry yours didn't start off better. I know how disappointing that feels.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, finished the first boot topper. Looks a little purple in the pictures, but it's actually a navy blue and grey.


Looks great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I'm off to be soon, I had a very busy day. I got beets & celery from the garden & took away 2 loads of stuff, it always feels good to get things cleaned up. I found some more cucumbers, only about 2 gallons, not sure where they will go but I couldn't bring myself to toss them. . I pulled the tomatoes & cucumbers so no more of them to worry about. I also found 2 more cantaloupes, one the slugs had destroyed, grr, they are only as big as tennis balls but the GKs ate one last night & loved it, it was very juicy. 
I salvaged enough spinach& beet greens for one more meal that the darn deer didn't get. I think next year I will have to,make a cage for the beets, the deer kept them trimmed off so much that I think they spent all summer trying to grow tops & the beets are all tiny, the biggest about 1.5 inches.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, oh dear, one room and groaning husband sounds horrible. Hope your DH feels better soon. You certainly snagged some wonderful bargains! Thank you, I'm feeling more rested today.
> Sugar, thank you. Slept well so that helps enormously.


Took him to the doctor today as he ended up with sinuses infected. Now on antibiotics so see how he goes over the next 24 hours.

I was about to go off to meeting a couple of hours early to get away from the moans- but he fell asleep so I am still home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun
> I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


Hello toes. Lovely and bright. Look good Sonja. And do they reflect?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> margaret - did the yarn automatically stripe that way on your socks? i really like it. wonder if that yarn is available over here? --- sam


Yes it automatically stripped that way. And no it is not available over there-not even online as it has no numbers etc on the bands. A friend of mine went to Bendigomearleir this year and got me the yarn (well 14 balls one of each colour. I did sell a few to others but still have way too many).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love those socks. That yarn worked up so beautifully. You did such a great job with the yarn you bought and great prices. Looks like a candy floss rainbow.
> 
> Hope DH feels better soon. Healing wishes for him.


That one is called Lollypop, so you are well on track. All the colourful yarn is the same even though it doesn't look it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Pippi books were some of my favorites when I was a child! The pancakes actually weren't blue--the corn meal is bluish purple (blue corn is blue), but I am sure they also had flour in them (they didn't taste like corn bread!) and pinons are pine nuts that are grown around here, very tasty but often very expensive also.
> 
> And ouch, yes, hope the foot mends quickly.


I loved the books too , favourite tv show as well when I was little . 
Thank you for the explanation about the pancake .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I got the yarn wrong it's not reflective it's Neon Now yarn and I think I have enough yarn left to make another pair . Might try toe up and maybe do a shorter cuff


Halve the yarn and do toe up. Then you work until used up the yarn for the first. If you want to match the colours the you need to take This into account. So will get longer socks if do fraternal twins rather than identical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


That would sure be a risk for the surgery and recovery. Does this mean he is now on a waiting list? But exciting for him as well as worrying.

I see his sister is to be the donor, and that she has her own problems.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize your husband was so young, you guys got married young!


He will be 57 in a few weeks and yes we married young 38 years ago . I keep telling him I should be out on parole by now ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami . They were a talking point between the staff at the hospice


A perfect thing to be knitting in that type of situation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Prayers for your DH too Swedenme. Something that we can't even see can do so much damage. Heartbreaking.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - pretty hard to wear socks with flips. lol --- sam


Easy, just do tabi socks. A big toe and then a pocket for the other 4.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


Nasty. I assume unused? And not rusty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good the pancakes weren't blue, I associate that with mould & think it would be unappetizing, I have seen blue corn chips but didn't buy them. The corn meal we can buy here is much different than what you have, much more course. I've had corn muffins in the US & they were good but here they are "gritty" & not nice.
> 
> I've been reading while on hold with Visa, this morning I ordered a generator from Home Depot,only available online so I couldn't just get it at the store???? & apparently visa didn't think I should spend so much money & didn't let it go through so Home Depot the order, you would think they could phone me but not so I had to start over. I was on the phone for most of an hour getting it straightened out????. I wouldn't be in a hurry to reorder but if we order before the 15th it comes with a full 10 yr warranty that's worth $995 so I will be bent out of shape if we don't get that. We have been playing with the idea of buying one for several years as we have quite a few power outages & one of these times it will be a real problem


Don't you just hate when they put you on hold . I'm convinced that despite high unemployment there is only one person the other end answering all the phone calls
Hope you finally got it sorted


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight's dinner was a huge success so here is the recipe we tested out: http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Casserole-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Hamburger-and-Potato-Bake. I substituted cut carrots in place of the corn and substituted the cream of mushroom soup for cream of celery soup. Not a drop leftover for another meal. It was quite tasty and easy to make. DS#1 cooked the meat before I came home from work and Matthew peeled the potatoes and had them in cold water so that I could do the finishing touches. It was done in 3 hours and then I topped with the shredded cheese. I shredded my own cheese instead of using the prepackaged shredded cheese. I want to try making it with cooked chicken and cream of chicken soup.
> 
> Matthew and I did the same thing Darowil did today. We went to a yarn shop that is moving from the store front to her home and was selling most of the things in the store. We came home with lovely yarns, a new bag for me, knitting needles and other knitting items as well as pattern books. All of my purchase was 50% off. Matthew selected some of the yarns for me to figure out what to do with them once again.


What an enabler Matthew is- maybe when it comes to tarn you would better if he wasn't! Well done on some good buys.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Ouch. I hope you heal quickly.


Could feel it when I was walking the dog but just slight discomfort . It will heal quickly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm here and I have FINALLY caught up. Was a busy weekend and has been a busy/crazy week so far. And it is only Tuesday.
> 
> Sorry I have not commented as I have tried to read 5 to 10 pages a night to catch up.
> 
> ...


It will be really good for Gage if he finds something like this that he enjoys. 
Nappy cover looks nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are - kind of defeats the purpose of wearing flips though. --- sam


Protects the feet from the sun. And shows of the socks well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, finished the first boot topper. Looks a little purple in the pictures, but it's actually a navy blue and grey.


They are pretty . I like the colours .
Maybe you will get a few more children to the knitting group once word gets round


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah, but who spilled the tacks? You keep the floors clean so you can go barefoot in the house without worrying about stepping on things.


That is exactly what I said ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Took him to the doctor today as he ended up with sinuses infected. Now on antibiotics so see how he goes over the next 24 hours.
> 
> I was about to go off to meeting a couple of hours early to get away from the moans- but he fell asleep so I am still home.


Hope your husband feels better soon Margaret


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was only 8'here yesterday????& froze again last night


 :sm06: Oh golly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Margaret I like the colourway . You got some great bargains there , love the colours of the yarn will be interesting to see what you make with them . Hope you make the kangaroo he looks fun
> I've just finished a pair of socks too , used reflective yarn . Just knit the way the yarn came out I think they turned out good and they fit perfect , started another pair now


They look great! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Just got email from my nephew that he's been given the green light for kidney transplant. No date yet. I'm happy yet nervous as only 20% of his heart is working. Keep him in your prayers. Hugs to all of you!


I hope it all goes well for him.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm sure they still happen but just not as often as they used to. It sure was lots of fun, even though Stu wouldn't have a bar of dressing up. To him it was showing off and it's just not him, he doesn't like being in the limelight. I had a good giggle remembering what we looked like. Cheers!


Fan you're still a lovely couple as you both have wonderful smiles!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's me who needs healing energy . Husband had the box of wall tacks out and managed to drop them all over the floor . I thought I had picked them all up but soon found out I hadn't when I stood on one it went straight into my foot had to really pull to get it out . Its still throbbing . Even mishka joined in at telling him off


Oh ouch! I hope he did everything for you for the rest of the day.... 
:sm06: :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We have had a very winters day today. Heard it was the coldest September day on record. Just looked and at 8pm thentemperaturenisnthe highest all day! Also been very wet with many creeks overflowing, roads closed etc. but nomreportsnofmdamage or injury. We don't normally get weather like that so today is an unusual day. I had a meeting, as I went into the carp ark I wondered why everyone was leaving then someone came and told me that they had been notified the creekmwasmrising and in an hour I might not be able to get out. So moved. Not sandbag as that at end of meeting but the car park was covered. Howevercouldmhavengotnover the bridge if I had needed to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Apparently it's my own fault as I will walk around barefoot , which I suppose is true I'm always standing on something , usually thorns from the prickly hedge that goes right along the other side of our fence . I do mutter about whoever thought of planting that hedge every time I do that


Well that's a bit of cheek saying its your fault! I suppose you should have know he might come in with tacs and drop them all over the floor. LOL. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, finished the first boot topper. Looks a little purple in the pictures, but it's actually a navy blue and grey.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Took him to the doctor today as he ended up with sinuses infected. Now on antibiotics so see how he goes over the next 24 hours.
> 
> I was about to go off to meeting a couple of hours early to get away from the moans- but he fell asleep so I am still home.


Hope he is feeling better very soon. He has this sort of trouble with sinuses before hasnt he? (I think).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have had a very winters day today. Heard it was the coldest September day on record. Just looked and at 8pm thentemperaturenisnthe highest all day! Also been very wet with many creeks overflowing, roads closed etc. but nomreportsnofmdamage or injury. We don't normally get weather like that so today is an unusual day. I had a meeting, as I went into the carp ark I wondered why everyone was leaving then someone came and told me that they had been notified the creekmwasmrising and in an hour I might not be able to get out. So moved. Not sandbag as that at end of meeting but the car park was covered. Howevercouldmhavengotnover the bridge if I had needed to.


Yes, we have the same over here. Some parts of Victoria have had a months worth of rain in 48 hours. Remember me posting last Summer about the terrible bush fire along the Great Ocean Road? Well today it is flooded and land slides also! :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hope he is feeling better very soon. He has this sort of trouble with sinuses before hasnt he? (I think).


Had sinus surgery nearly 2 years ago and this is the first sinus problem since. 
Got Elizabeth tomorrow and must say not having him behind me all day will be nice. He's gone to bed and I was very relieved when he went to sleep- no more groaning. BUT he hasn't put his CPAP on so he is snoring instead!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, we have the same over here. Some parts of Victoria have had a months worth of rain in 48 hours. Remember me posting last Summer about the terrible bush fire along the Great Ocean Road? Well today it is flooded and land slides also! :sm06:


Wonder how much will be left to admire after this. The fires could have lessened the roots holding the soil so more prone to landslides I guess. But it is a lot of rain so that might be the only explanation needed. So not far from you then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had sinus surgery nearly 2 years ago and this is the first sinus problem since.
> Got Elizabeth tomorrow and must say not having him behind me all day will be nice. He's gone to bed and I was very relieved when he went to sleep- no more groaning. BUT he hasn't put his CPAP on so he is snoring instead!


 :sm06: Oh dear, you might need ear plugs! That's right I remember now him having surgery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wonder how much will be left to admire after this. The fires could have lessened the roots holding the soil so more prone to landslides I guess. But it is a lot of rain so that might be the only explanation needed. So not far from you then.


I know, what a mess! Some of our main road on he outskirts were closed this morning for a few hours. I think they are open again now. It didnt stop raining here until midday since the day before yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know, what a mess! Some of our main road on he outskirts were closed this morning for a few hours. I think they are open again now. It didnt stop raining here until midday since the day before yesterday.


You probably could do with some rain, but this sounds like a bit too much!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oh dear, you might need ear plugs! That's right I remember now him having surgery.


Now he's awake and moaning again! Vicky rang him as they have a wet patch on a wall and wanted some advice (inside wall- all outside walls have wet patches! Well not patches :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You probably could do with some rain, but this sounds like a bit too much!


Too much here as well. When it stops raining it will interesting to see how water is in our tanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now he's awake and moaning again! Vicky rang him as they have a wet patch on a wall and wanted some advice (inside wall- all outside walls have wet patches! Well not patches :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: )


Oh dear, I hope you get some sleep tonight! Could they have a leak in the roof?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are - kind of defeats the purpose of wearing flips though. --- sam


That's what I think about wearing socks with sandals too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He will be 57 in a few weeks and yes we married young 38 years ago . I keep telling him I should be out on parole by now ????


I am 57 and we've been married 34. I don't want parolled! But he might.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too much here as well. When it stops raining it will interesting to see how water is in our tanks.


You have rain water tanks?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hope Vicki doesn't have any damage Ang it's not an expensive fix.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I probably won't be on much the rest of the week. Engine show time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have rain water tanks?


Connected up last week just before all the rain fell. Only problem is that the tank that gets most water is the smallest and needs to be switched over to move it to the other tanks.. But David is just not well enough to do it ( and one tankers not fully connected yet and David can't remember which with his brain in meltdown right now. Not yet connected to the house which at some point will happen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wonder how much will be left to admire after this. The fires could have lessened the roots holding the soil so more prone to landslides I guess. But it is a lot of rain so that might be the only explanation needed. So not far from you then.


Oh dear. From one extreme to the other. Sugarsugar, I remember you talking about that fire. Between the fires and the flooding it certainly can be dangerous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, love the photo of Gage in his Karate outfit. What a great way to get rid of excess energy and learn discipline. I admire all you are doing for him and from the time we first met you have proved yourself a wonderful mother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I probably won't be on much the rest of the week. Engine show time.


Have a great time and safe traveling if that is involved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Connected up last week just before all the rain fell. Only problem is that the tank that gets most water is the smallest and needs to be switched over to move it to the other tanks.. But David is just not well enough to do it ( and one tankers not fully connected yet and David can't remember which with his brain in meltdown right now. Not yet connected to the house which at some point will happen.


Oh dear with the brain meltdown. Sure hope he feels better soon. So nice he is sleeping, but apparently vibrating the whole house. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just had to stop by and say good morning, but have to get busy. Getting new blinds for 2 of the guest bedrooms tomorrow as my sisters are coming up next month and the other blinds, original to the house, have given out finally. Probably 30 yrs. old now. Must get the rooms in shape and do some cleaning upstairs. That will be fun as I always concentrate on the downstairs. 

Just wasn't able to get anything done yesterday. Think being the first anniversary of mom's death affected me. I just laid around and watched murder mysteries all day. Strange day. Was like that for 2 days now. Now today I am off and running. Looked down on the floor in the bedroom and saw this white cloth. Picked it up and it was one of mom's hankies. I smiled, kissed it and felt like it was from her. Hugs to all and will try and get back on later. Who knows, maybe I will finally be able to get my brain into gear for knitting again. I have gone over all your tips and now it doesn't seem impossible. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

The names to added for prayers are Wayne and Lynne. She has to see his doctors for discussions. She'll have to make arrangements to get off work. She's a speech pathologist and works in a school for children with needs. My other house went online yesterday afternoon and as of this morning viewed almost 2000 times and saved as favorite by 10. Trying to figure out when I can head up north to see family. If not before will FaceTime. Definitely March or April. Don't have boots and could easily get sick after flying. Can't be around either of them. Always got sick from flying with nasal issues. Do hope the day will be better for all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, finished the first boot topper. Looks a little purple in the pictures, but it's actually a navy blue and grey.


Nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just had to stop by and say good morning, but have to get busy. Getting new blinds for 2 of the guest bedrooms tomorrow as my sisters are coming up next month and the other blinds, original to the house, have given out finally. Probably 30 yrs. old now. Must get the rooms in shape and do some cleaning upstairs. That will be fun as I always concentrate on the downstairs.
> 
> Just wasn't able to get anything done yesterday. Think being the first anniversary of mom's death affected me. I just laid around and watched murder mysteries all day. Strange day. Was like that for 2 days now. Now today I am off and running. Looked down on the floor in the bedroom and saw this white cloth. Picked it up and it was one of mom's hankies. I smiled, kissed it and felt like it was from her. Hugs to all and will try and get back on later. Who knows, maybe I will finally be able to get my brain into gear for knitting again. I have gone over all your tips and now it doesn't seem impossible. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Hope you have a good day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my! Page 58 already. I have missed a few. Started to read backwards, but not sure how far I will get. Just popping in to say good morning to all. Rush week is over. The girls did so well. (They are a very creative bunch!!!) We now have 46 new hapter members. That means the possibility of a real houseful for dinner on Monday nights when chapter meetings are held. Not sure where we are going to put them all. Now the next big thing will be Homecoming. Hope you all have a good week. I have noticed if I don't comment, I do not get notices of the watched topic. Going out for dinner tonight (one last birthday celebration) with a high school friend. We manage to get together twice a year for birthdays and always say we want to do more but never do. Seems like I've been dealing with a lot of maintenance issues lately, mostly plumbing stuff. This poor old house has had so many people in it this week, I think it's complaining!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Busy day today. Hope to get new cell phone and then court this afternoon (for when Sydney got out). Hoping the fine isn't too much. TTYL. Stay safe and happy to all. Healing wishes for those in need.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hope you have a good day.


Thank you. In addition to finding mom's handkerchief, I just found a little friendship card on the table in the kitchen that mom sent me years ago. She had a hard time showing her love and one time in the mail I got a card from her saying:
Some Friendships Are for Always
We've shared the kind of friendship
That's grown deeper through the years
We've seen the ups, we've known the downs,
we've shared the smiles and tears,
An through it all, I've learned one thing _
that there could never be
A dearer friend in all the world
than the one you are to me.

It has meant so much to find these things. Maybe you remember that when I was searching for a birthday card last year to send to someone at the same time as I had a birthday, I found a birthday card to me from mom. Somehow these things are happening at just the right time. Perhaps the above will have special meaning for you too as we have all become friends on here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. In addition to finding mom's handkerchief, I just found on the table in the kitchen a little friendship card that she sent me once. She had a hard time showing her love and one time in the mail I got a card from her saying:
> Some Friendships Are for Always
> We've shared the kind of friendship
> That's grown deeper through the years
> ...


I do remember that birthday card. That is a lovely poem. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Busy day today. Hope to get new cell phone and then court this afternoon (for when Sydney got out). Hoping the fine isn't too much. TTYL. Stay safe and happy to all. Healing wishes for those in need.


Hoping the fine is minimal. Sorry this involves a fine at all Gwen. He didn't hurt anyone, so that should go in your favor and you did have it fenced. Seems that should go in your favor, plus now it is wired. Best of luck and will check back to see how you do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I do remember that birthday card. That is a lovely poem. Thanks for posting it.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:

I really must get up and meet you for lunch with you sometime somewhere nearby. Sadly, bad weather will soon be settling in. We are much too close to not take advantage. We could share knitting projects, like show and tell. Think it is about 1 1/2 hrs each way if you don't count the border wait.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad the moaning stopped and DH got to Doctor. Sorry Sam, but MEN! We get sick or in pain and for most part life goes on, kids get cared for, meals made, house cleaned. Guess we are too busy to moan! Although, in honesty, have to say men today, including my DH pitch in more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, my DH will fall asleep on the couch snoring to beat the band. If it gets too bad I wake him and tell him to go to bed and put on his CPAP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, hope the floods don't do too much damage. California climate is like that. We have drought, then fires, then floods (soil can't absorb water, desert caliche) then just for interest earthquakes! We have had floods, here in town, and we are 15 miles from Sierras and pure desert, no creeks.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. In addition to finding mom's handkerchief, I just found a little friendship card on the table in the kitchen that mom sent me years ago. She had a hard time showing her love and one time in the mail I got a card from her saying:
> Some Friendships Are for Always
> We've shared the kind of friendship
> That's grown deeper through the years
> ...


Thank you for posting and yes things are happening at the right time. Big hug to you!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Busy day today. Hope to get new cell phone and then court this afternoon (for when Sydney got out). Hoping the fine isn't too much. TTYL. Stay safe and happy to all. Healing wishes for those in need.


Hope day turns out better than you think. You know we're all praying!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, how precious to find your mom's hanky and a card from her just when you were missing her most. I don't think that was accidental! I think it was to comfort you.
Gwen, good luck in court. Hugs.
Joan, hope your other house sells. 
I'm going for a drive in the Sierras today. Not up to hiking. But we'll bring picnic lunch. I will bring my two hammocks and we'll chill among the trees.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so sorry that you got tacked, so to speak. Healing energy for you. Ouch, I know that hurts and will make it hard for your walks. No wonder Mishka was telling DH off too.

Poledra, have a wonderful and safe trip.

Fan, Too funny that DH doesn't want to be in the limelight as not being in costume probably made him stand out more. He gets big points for going though since it wasn't his thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took him to the doctor today as he ended up with sinuses infected. Now on antibiotics so see how he goes over the next 24 hours.
> 
> I was about to go off to meeting a couple of hours early to get away from the moans- but he fell asleep so I am still home.


I hope he's better soon.
When you mentioned yesterday that he was moaning I went in search of a picture I saw on Facebook but I couldn't find it. The caption was " you know the moaning you hear when a woman is giving birth? Well, that's almost as much as you hear when a man has a cold!"????????????. Sorry, Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He will be 57 in a few weeks and yes we married young 38 years ago . I keep telling him I should be out on parole by now ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't you just hate when they put you on hold . I'm convinced that despite high unemployment there is only one person the other end answering all the phone calls
> Hope you finally got it sorted


That's what I think too but the thing that really drives me nuts is I've pushed 1 for someone who speaks English & when they finally answer I can't understand a thing they say????
I got an email this morning saying the order went through


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too much here as well. When it stops raining it will interesting to see how water is in our tanks.


Do you have a cistern?

I hope both you & Cathy don't have any problems with the flooding. Crazy how it's dried out one year & flooding the next, always seems to be feast or famine!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh my! Page 58 already. I have missed a few. Started to read backwards, but not sure how far I will get. Just popping in to say good morning to all. Rush week is over. The girls did so well. (They are a very creative bunch!!!) We now have 46 new hapter members. That means the possibility of a real houseful for dinner on Monday nights when chapter meetings are held. Not sure where we are going to put them all. Now the next big thing will be Homecoming. Hope you all have a good week. I have noticed if I don't comment, I do not get notices of the watched topic. Going out for dinner tonight (one last birthday celebration) with a high school friend. We manage to get together twice a year for birthdays and always say we want to do more but never do. Seems like I've been dealing with a lot of maintenance issues lately, mostly plumbing stuff. This poor old house has had so many people in it this week, I think it's complaining!!!


Sounds like you will have a busy year.
Enjoy your get together with your old friend. It's great to be able to keep in touch with people for so long, I have one friend who I've known since grade 2 that I visit every time I get to Ontario.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Busy day today. Hope to get new cell phone and then court this afternoon (for when Sydney got out). Hoping the fine isn't too much. TTYL. Stay safe and happy to all. Healing wishes for those in need.


Good luck at court, hopefully they will take into account that he was being tormented. Did the nasty neighbors get evicted yet? Things must be going a little better since you had the survey done as you haven't mentioned it lately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When are you off to Texas? Just to visit family? Have fun
> Too bad the knitting class isn't working as planned, nice of you to do it but too bad no one is taking advantage f your generosity


Saturday morning at crazy o'clock as Caren puts it. Then we will be home late Friday night because David's boss decided that since we'd probably be home Friday night, David could take a run on Saturday headed back to Michigan. Men!! David needs to learn to say, I'll let you know when I'll be home for sure and can head out instead of say "we'll probably be home ..."
Oh well, it is what it is, won't be able to stop by my BFF's though to see her on the way home, but it is what it is.

Then Marla called to say she has a water leak between her house and the street, so she has to dig up her water lines and fix them, so she's calling our plumber now to see when he can get over to give her an estimate. We got the bad news that our knitting friend who had surgery for her cancer is now home and on hospice, the tumor started to grow again after a couple of weeks, and she decided she wasn't dying in a hospital bed, so her son's are with her. She had lost her husband less than two years ago from cancer, and it's been less than 8 weeks since diagnosis.
What a month, I am keeping everyone in my prayers and positive energies I'm sending out. Group hug is in order I think today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, how precious to find your mom's hanky and a card from her just when you were missing her most. I don't think that was accidental! I think it was to comfort you.
> Gwen, good luck in court. Hugs.
> Joan, hope your other house sells.
> I'm going for a drive in the Sierras today. Not up to hiking. But we'll bring picnic lunch. I will bring my two hammocks and we'll chill among the trees.


Have a nice trip, hope you are feeling better son.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some of those are one of stange????


lol! Yes some are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> There are several ruin sites throughout NM and Arizona. Some are quite large.
> 
> Good to see you, Melody. I'm glad Gage is enjoying his class.
> 
> Kaye, sorry yours didn't start off better. I know how disappointing that feels.


Thank you, well, you just never know how those types of things are going to go, so it's definitely a learning curve for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene,most range you are finding little "gifts" from your mom just when you are missing her so much, like she's watching from above.

Melody, I hope Gage really enjoys the karate, my oldest took it for a couple of years & really liked it.

I saw a post on June's sister Diannas blog that she met for lunch with Angela yesterday & they had a great visit.
Well, must get moving, hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Looks great!


Thank you, it's been a fun pattern to come up with, well the stitch is out of my 400 knit stitches book, but it's been fun putting it together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I'm off to be soon, I had a very busy day. I got beets & celery from the garden & took away 2 loads of stuff, it always feels good to get things cleaned up. I found some more cucumbers, only about 2 gallons, not sure where they will go but I couldn't bring myself to toss them. . I pulled the tomatoes & cucumbers so no more of them to worry about. I also found 2 more cantaloupes, one the slugs had destroyed, grr, they are only as big as tennis balls but the GKs ate one last night & loved it, it was very juicy.
> I salvaged enough spinach& beet greens for one more meal that the darn deer didn't get. I think next year I will have to,make a cage for the beets, the deer kept them trimmed off so much that I think they spent all summer trying to grow tops & the beets are all tiny, the biggest about 1.5 inches.


Wow! But I bet it's a relief to have them all in, I'm still getting tomatoes ripening thankfully, I'm hoping that the melons will ripen before it gets too cold, David's cucumbers never did show up, I think he accidentally pulled them as weeds, he tends to get a little heavy handed and just pull things by the handful. 
Marla's beets came out pretty well, but she only had 3 of them. The deer while beautiful are a pain in the butt when it comes to gardens, that's for sure, thankfully they never venture this far into town here, but if we lived out a little ways, the Prong Horns and White Tails would surely be feasting on our veggies, the grasshoppers have been bad enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took him to the doctor today as he ended up with sinuses infected. Now on antibiotics so see how he goes over the next 24 hours.
> 
> I was about to go off to meeting a couple of hours early to get away from the moans- but he fell asleep so I am still home.


I absolutely hate sinus infections, they are no fun at all, I hope that the antibiotics have kicked in and he's feeling much better quickly. Oh Lord, moaning doesn't help, I can't blame you for running away from home, lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are pretty . I like the colours .
> Maybe you will get a few more children to the knitting group once word gets round


Thank you. 
It was supposed to be a home school co-op, but somehow I think that the co-op exists as one student. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just had to stop by and say good morning, but have to get busy. Getting new blinds for 2 of the guest bedrooms tomorrow as my sisters are coming up next month and the other blinds, original to the house, have given out finally. Probably 30 yrs. old now. Must get the rooms in shape and do some cleaning upstairs. That will be fun as I always concentrate on the downstairs.
> 
> Just wasn't able to get anything done yesterday. Think being the first anniversary of mom's death affected me. I just laid around and watched murder mysteries all day. Strange day. Was like that for 2 days now. Now today I am off and running. Looked down on the floor in the bedroom and saw this white cloth. Picked it up and it was one of mom's hankies. I smiled, kissed it and felt like it was from her. Hugs to all and will try and get back on later. Who knows, maybe I will finally be able to get my brain into gear for knitting again. I have gone over all your tips and now it doesn't seem impossible. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Whenever we get through the storm, the sun always shines again, we never know when or how, but it always does, so the hankie was definitely a hug from your mom letting the sun back in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> The names to added for prayers are Wayne and Lynne. She has to see his doctors for discussions. She'll have to make arrangements to get off work. She's a speech pathologist and works in a school for children with needs. My other house went online yesterday afternoon and as of this morning viewed almost 2000 times and saved as favorite by 10. Trying to figure out when I can head up north to see family. If not before will FaceTime. Definitely March or April. Don't have boots and could easily get sick after flying. Can't be around either of them. Always got sick from flying with nasal issues. Do hope the day will be better for all!


Hoping it will all go very well for them. 
Wonderful news on the house going on the market, hopefully it will sell quickly and above asking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Busy day today. Hope to get new cell phone and then court this afternoon (for when Sydney got out). Hoping the fine isn't too much. TTYL. Stay safe and happy to all. Healing wishes for those in need.


Hoping it all goes well, and not too much money.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy moly, caught up so I need to get my butt in motion and get dressed so that when Marla gets here, I'm ready to go, only have about 10 minutes or so.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Saturday morning at crazy o'clock as Caren puts it. Then we will be home late Friday night because David's boss decided that since we'd probably be home Friday night, David could take a run on Saturday headed back to Michigan. Men!! David needs to learn to say, I'll let you know when I'll be home for sure and can head out instead of say "we'll probably be home ..."
> Oh well, it is what it is, won't be able to stop by my BFF's though to see her on the way home, but it is what it is.
> 
> Then Marla called to say she has a water leak between her house and the street, so she has to dig up her water lines and fix them, so she's calling our plumber now to see when he can get over to give her an estimate. We got the bad news that our knitting friend who had surgery for her cancer is now home and on hospice, the tumor started to grow again after a couple of weeks, and she decided she wasn't dying in a hospital bed, so her son's are with her. She had lost her husband less than two years ago from cancer, and it's been less than 8 weeks since diagnosis.
> What a month, I am keeping everyone in my prayers and positive energies I'm sending out. Group hug is in order I think today.


Group hug indeed! ????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just checking in. 

1pm and I have been on the go today. Got some muffins made for Gage for snacks for his lunch and a snack instead of junk food.????

A dozen blueberry and a dozen double chocolate chip. 
Stuff in the crock pot for stew. ☺

The leaves have started to change color and it has gotten cooler at night. Gage has decided to go to camp and give it a go. There is a 3 day camp through the school out at the belwood lake. Sept 27 to 29. I am happy he decided to go. 

Need to go put bedding in the washer. Check in later on. 

Pumpkin hat I have had in purse to work on at Karate and stuff. Will post when I have finished it????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just saw group hug. 
I'm in.???? 
((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Busy day today. Hope to get new cell phone and then court this afternoon (for when Sydney got out). Hoping the fine isn't too much. TTYL. Stay safe and happy to all. Healing wishes for those in need.


I must have missed your post about Sydney. Why would you be getting a fine?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Connected up last week just before all the rain fell. Only problem is that the tank that gets most water is the smallest and needs to be switched over to move it to the other tanks.. But David is just not well enough to do it ( and one tankers not fully connected yet and David can't remember which with his brain in meltdown right now. Not yet connected to the house which at some point will happen.


 :sm25: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> I really must get up and meet you for lunch with you sometime somewhere nearby. Sadly, bad weather will soon be settling in. We are much too close to not take advantage. We could share knitting projects, like show and tell. Think it is about 1 1/2 hrs each way if you don't count the border wait.


It would be nice to meet up. If you're heading towards Niagara one day, we could meet somewhere. I'm afraid my knitting has taken a back seat lately since my eye injections. I'm still working on my sweater but I have to frog back several rows. I've kind of lost heart and need to give myself a kick in the butt. Maybe today will be the day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> 1pm and I have been on the go today. Got some muffins made for Gage for snacks for his lunch and a snack instead of junk food.????
> 
> ...


You have been busy, great that Gage has decided to give camp a chance, I hope he loves it. 
Cute hat, it's going to be really cute when you are done with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know, what a mess! Some of our main road on he outskirts were closed this morning for a few hours. I think they are open again now. It didnt stop raining here until midday since the day before yesterday.


Sounds like you had more than your share of rain. We need it but it rains in fits and starts. Did rain here this morning but the sun is out again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> 1pm and I have been on the go today. Got some muffins made for Gage for snacks for his lunch and a snack instead of junk food.????
> 
> ...


Very bright!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We went and visited our friend, her son's are there taking care of her, and the other knitting group was there visiting also, so it was a good visit. Sandy is such a bright spirit, she's still got her sense of humor, said if she could get out of bed, when she was ready, she'd just crawl to the kitchen, one of the ladies asked her what she would do in there, she said, get into the drugs. lol
They have her on a THC derivitive, so it's from cannabis, so we were all laughing about that. lol But she said time is short but there is still time, and she's at home surrounded by the friends and family that she loves and that loves her. Her son said that the docs and hospice said that she's in charge, I asked if they ever thought there was a time she wasn't. lol He just laughed, he knows his mom. lol 
I am trying hard to do her justice and not cry, I know she doesn't want tears, she wants laughter and joy, but the tears are hard to hold back, and being so soon after my aunt doesn't help any for sure. They brought her in her dammit doll, to wack people with, lolol, she said she had taken one to the Fort (she worked at the local historical site here) because they needed it, her son said that she'd actually climbed over her desk and chased one of her coworkers she was so mad once. lolol She's a tiny 70 year old spitfire. lol
Okay, I think talking to you all about it helps, thank you for being here. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> 1pm and I have been on the go today. Got some muffins made for Gage for snacks for his lunch and a snack instead of junk food.????
> 
> ...


Nice colour, Mel. It's great that Gage wants to go to the camp. I see from your earlier post that Gage is enjoying karate. Sounds like you wait for him and knit at the same time. Keeps you busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We went and visited our friend, her son's are there taking care of her, and the other knitting group was there visiting also, so it was a good visit. Sandy is such a bright spirit, she's still got her sense of humor, said if she could get out of bed, when she was ready, she'd just crawl to the kitchen, one of the ladies asked her what she would do in there, she said, get into the drugs. lol
> They have her on a THC derivitive, so it's from cannabis, so we were all laughing about that. lol But she said time is short but there is still time, and she's at home surrounded by the friends and family that she loves and that loves her. Her son said that the docs and hospice said that she's in charge, I asked if they ever thought there was a time she wasn't. lol He just laughed, he knows his mom. lol
> I am trying hard to do her justice and not cry, I know she doesn't want tears, she wants laughter and joy, but the tears are hard to hold back, and being so soon after my aunt doesn't help any for sure. They brought her in her dammit doll, to wack people with, lolol, she said she had taken one to the Fort (she worked at the local historical site here) because they needed it, her son said that she'd actually climbed over her desk and chased one of her coworkers she was so mad once. lolol She's a tiny 70 year old spitfire. lol
> Okay, I think talking to you all about it helps, thank you for being here.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Hugs to you, Kaye Jo! Tears are the natural way to let go of the tension.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We went and visited our friend, her son's are there taking care of her, and the other knitting group was there visiting also, so it was a good visit. Sandy is such a bright spirit, she's still got her sense of humor, said if she could get out of bed, when she was ready, she'd just crawl to the kitchen, one of the ladies asked her what she would do in there, she said, get into the drugs. lol
> They have her on a THC derivitive, so it's from cannabis, so we were all laughing about that. lol But she said time is short but there is still time, and she's at home surrounded by the friends and family that she loves and that loves her. Her son said that the docs and hospice said that she's in charge, I asked if they ever thought there was a time she wasn't. lol He just laughed, he knows his mom. lol
> I am trying hard to do her justice and not cry, I know she doesn't want tears, she wants laughter and joy, but the tears are hard to hold back, and being so soon after my aunt doesn't help any for sure. They brought her in her dammit doll, to wack people with, lolol, she said she had taken one to the Fort (she worked at the local historical site here) because they needed it, her son said that she'd actually climbed over her desk and chased one of her coworkers she was so mad once. lolol She's a tiny 70 year old spitfire. lol
> Okay, I think talking to you all about it helps, thank you for being here.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I could just picture her with her "dammit doll" chasing that coworker. Gave me a smile. She does have spirit. Good for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I'll go out for a while and get some fresh air before I start to stink. Back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you, Kaye Jo! Tears are the natural way to let go of the tension.


Thank you. Very true. I think I'll have a glass of wine for her tonight, after all a large part of the conversation was about her hosting the other knit group at her house and at 9am they were drinking merlot and eating chocolate. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I could just picture her with her "dammit doll" chasing that coworker. Gave me a smile. She does have spirit. Good for her.


 :sm23: 
She has some stories to tell, let me tell you. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think I'll go out for a while and get some fresh air before I start to stink. Back later.


LOL! Somehow I don't think you could ever stink.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Had sinus surgery nearly 2 years ago and this is the first sinus problem since.
> Got Elizabeth tomorrow and must say not having him behind me all day will be nice. He's gone to bed and I was very relieved when he went to sleep- no more groaning. BUT he hasn't put his CPAP on so he is snoring instead!


I remember your husband having the surgery . Hope both of you get a good nights sleep and that husband feels better when he wakes up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Now he's awake and moaning again! Vicky rang him as they have a wet patch on a wall and wanted some advice (inside wall- all outside walls have wet patches! Well not patches :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: )


Oh oh I hope it's nothing major


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am 57 and we've been married 34. I don't want parolled! But he might.


Husband doesn't want parole from me I'm the best thing that ever happened to him or so he says . Me I say I must have had a bang on the head sometime in my late teens no other explanation for saying I do ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I probably won't be on much the rest of the week. Engine show time.


Hope you and your husband have a great time Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Busy day today. Hope to get new cell phone and then court this afternoon (for when Sydney got out). Hoping the fine isn't too much. TTYL. Stay safe and happy to all. Healing wishes for those in need.


Fingers crossed that fine isn't to much Gwen


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I think too but the thing that really drives me nuts is I've pushed 1 for someone who speaks English & when they finally answer I can't understand a thing they say????
> I got an email this morning saying the order went through


We don't have that option here , I feel awful when I have to keep saying sorry can you repeat what you have just said and that then upsets me as its not my fault . Luckily I haven't had to call anywhere like that for a long time


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


Love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear your friend is so sick, it's great she has such a good attitude & obviously has good care.



Poledra65 said:


> We went and visited our friend, her son's are there taking care of her, and the other knitting group was there visiting also, so it was a good visit. Sandy is such a bright spirit, she's still got her sense of humor, said if she could get out of bed, when she was ready, she'd just crawl to the kitchen, one of the ladies asked her what she would do in there, she said, get into the drugs. lol
> They have her on a THC derivitive, so it's from cannabis, so we were all laughing about that. lol But she said time is short but there is still time, and she's at home surrounded by the friends and family that she loves and that loves her. Her son said that the docs and hospice said that she's in charge, I asked if they ever thought there was a time she wasn't. lol He just laughed, he knows his mom. lol
> I am trying hard to do her justice and not cry, I know she doesn't want tears, she wants laughter and joy, but the tears are hard to hold back, and being so soon after my aunt doesn't help any for sure. They brought her in her dammit doll, to wack people with, lolol, she said she had taken one to the Fort (she worked at the local historical site here) because they needed it, her son said that she'd actually climbed over her desk and chased one of her coworkers she was so mad once. lolol She's a tiny 70 year old spitfire. lol
> Okay, I think talking to you all about it helps, thank you for being here.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think I'll go out for a while and get some fresh air before I start to stink. Back later.


 :sm01: My mom used to tell us we needed to get out side & get the stink blown off. Lol.

& I better do that now, so much outside work & the sun is shining so I better get at it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


Cute hat


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We don't have that option here , I feel awful when I have to keep saying sorry can you repeat what you have just said and that then upsets me as its not my fault . Luckily I haven't had to call anywhere like that for a long time


Most of the tele marketers that phone have a thick east Indian accent, when DH answers even if he can understand he keeps saying I can't understand , one got so mad that he called DH an asshole & hung up, we didn't get anymore calls for several months, bonus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


Adorable! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene,most range you are finding little "gifts" from your mom just when you are missing her so much, like she's watching from above.
> 
> Melody, I hope Gage really enjoys the karate, my oldest took it for a couple of years & really liked it.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking of June and missing her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! But I bet it's a relief to have them all in, I'm still getting tomatoes ripening thankfully, I'm hoping that the melons will ripen before it gets too cold, David's cucumbers never did show up, I think he accidentally pulled them as weeds, he tends to get a little heavy handed and just pull things by the handful.
> Marla's beets came out pretty well, but she only had 3 of them. The deer while beautiful are a pain in the butt when it comes to gardens, that's for sure, thankfully they never venture this far into town here, but if we lived out a little ways, the Prong Horns and White Tails would surely be feasting on our veggies, the grasshoppers have been bad enough.


My friends live practically in downtown Cleveland and they still get deer in their fenced yard eating their garden. I was shocked when they told me. Highly populated area but there is a park.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly, caught up so I need to get my butt in motion and get dressed so that when Marla gets here, I'm ready to go, only have about 10 minutes or so.


My but you have a lot going on with DH working extra and Marla having plumbing problems deep in the ground.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> 1pm and I have been on the go today. Got some muffins made for Gage for snacks for his lunch and a snack instead of junk food.????
> 
> ...


Good for Gage. Hope he has a great time. Meant to say how much I liked that diaper hider, not the right name but close. Oooh, great pumpkin hat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> It would be nice to meet up. If you're heading towards Niagara one day, we could meet somewhere. I'm afraid my knitting has taken a back seat lately since my eye injections. I'm still working on my sweater but I have to frog back several rows. I've kind of lost heart and need to give myself a kick in the butt. Maybe today will be the day.


I need that same kick. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We went and visited our friend, her son's are there taking care of her, and the other knitting group was there visiting also, so it was a good visit. Sandy is such a bright spirit, she's still got her sense of humor, said if she could get out of bed, when she was ready, she'd just crawl to the kitchen, one of the ladies asked her what she would do in there, she said, get into the drugs. lol
> They have her on a THC derivitive, so it's from cannabis, so we were all laughing about that. lol But she said time is short but there is still time, and she's at home surrounded by the friends and family that she loves and that loves her. Her son said that the docs and hospice said that she's in charge, I asked if they ever thought there was a time she wasn't. lol He just laughed, he knows his mom. lol
> I am trying hard to do her justice and not cry, I know she doesn't want tears, she wants laughter and joy, but the tears are hard to hold back, and being so soon after my aunt doesn't help any for sure. They brought her in her dammit doll, to wack people with, lolol, she said she had taken one to the Fort (she worked at the local historical site here) because they needed it, her son said that she'd actually climbed over her desk and chased one of her coworkers she was so mad once. lolol She's a tiny 70 year old spitfire. lol
> Okay, I think talking to you all about it helps, thank you for being here.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Sounds like quite a lady. So sorry to hear her time is now so limited. Glad you got to have a visit with her and see her family. I'm sure it means a lot to her and you. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh I hope it's nothing major


Re: Darowil's Vicky and wet patch on the wall

Oh no, sure hope they can find the spot to fix before more damage. I remember Cmaliza and that spot she had that took forever to find and fix.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Machriste, sounds like all is moving along well with your girls. Have a fabulous year with them. They are so lucky to have you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. Very true. I think I'll have a glass of wine for her tonight, after all a large part of the conversation was about her hosting the other knit group at her house and at 9am they were drinking merlot and eating chocolate. lolol


 :sm24: You go for it, girl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


Brilliant!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


That's so cute! Loved pick of Gage too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. Very true. I think I'll have a glass of wine for her tonight, after all a large part of the conversation was about her hosting the other knit group at her house and at 9am they were drinking merlot and eating chocolate. lolol


She sounds a wonderful person. Of course you will find it hard to keep the tears at bay, so does she I suppose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:

It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh Julie so beautiful! Such talent! I'm sitting with the dogs and trying to do outlining of cross stitch. Have sinus issues today and not seeing clearly so a slow go. Take care and hugs to you!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


And same goes for me Wow! Love it.!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> And same goes for me Wow! Love it.!


Me too, such stunning work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh Julie so beautiful! Such talent! I'm sitting with the dogs and trying to do outlining of cross stitch. Have sinus issues today and not seeing clearly so a slow go. Take care and hugs to you!


I am sorry you have those issues especially with your eyes, thank you, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> And same goes for me Wow! Love it.!


Thanks Fan!
Dreary day here, and I really need to go out!!!!! (it's wet)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friends live practically in downtown Cleveland and they still get deer in their fenced yard eating their garden. I was shocked when they told me. Highly populated area but there is a park.


 :sm06: 
But then there is a herd of prong horn antelope that live on Warren AFB in Cheyenne, so I guess it's not as surprising as it seems, but Wyoming is way different then Cleveland, OH. Wow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Me too, such stunning work.


Thanks Mary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My but you have a lot going on with DH working extra and Marla having plumbing problems deep in the ground.


Well, the Marla plumbing saga continues, good or bad, we do not yet know. lol
Our plumber stopped by and he doesn't think she has a leak, couldn't see any signs of one, so he was going to call the City and see what's going on that they think she has a leak. So this episode is to be continued. lol Keeping fingers crossed that the city is wrong and Anthony is right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like quite a lady. So sorry to hear her time is now so limited. Glad you got to have a visit with her and see her family. I'm sure it means a lot to her and you. Hugs.


Yes, she said she didn't want to die in a hospital bed, she wanted to die surrounded by her friends in her own home. I hope that when my time comes that I do it with as much humor and grace.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: Darowil's Vicky and wet patch on the wall
> 
> Oh no, sure hope they can find the spot to fix before more damage. I remember Cmaliza and that spot she had that took forever to find and fix.


That's what I was going to comment on before CRAFT struck, I also hope that they get it fixed easily and quickly and that it's not anything major.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: You go for it, girl!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> She sounds a wonderful person. Of course you will find it hard to keep the tears at bay, so does she I suppose.


Very true, I guess at least they are laced with laughter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


Oh my gosh Julie!!!! That's so pretty, you're going to need a day on the town to show those off.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


your beret is beautiful Julie . I'm halfway through knitting mine now 
A few rows beret a few rows sock and I've just realised I've knitted the buttonholes for the little coat on the wrong side 
Will have to remember to sort it out tomorrow


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh Julie so beautiful! Such talent! I'm sitting with the dogs and trying to do outlining of cross stitch. Have sinus issues today and not seeing clearly so a slow go. Take care and hugs to you!


I hope that your sinuses recover themselves quickly, I really dislike sinus problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Fan!
> Dreary day here, and I really need to go out!!!!! (it's wet)


Dreary days are much better spent at home knitting when possible, stay as dry as you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my gosh Julie!!!! That's so pretty, you're going to need a day on the town to show those off.


I guess that could be arranged! Thanks!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that your sinuses recover themselves quickly, I really dislike sinus problems.


Thank you. Took pills and feel better but sort of out of it. Tomorrow is another day! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> your beret is beautiful Julie . I'm halfway through knitting mine now
> A few rows beret a few rows sock and I've just realised I've knitted the buttonholes for the little coat on the wrong side
> Will have to remember to sort it out tomorrow


Thank you Sonja!
What a bother about the buttonholes!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie another beautiful item made with love by your own hands. Lucky recipient ????

Ear scratches for Ringo????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dreary days are much better spent at home knitting when possible, stay as dry as you can.


Got to get some banking done, and the forecast for tomorrow is much the same!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie another beautiful item made with love by your own hands. Lucky recipient ????
> 
> Ear scratches for Ringo????????


Thank you Melody! Ringo is through on my bed, but when he next deigns to make an appearance...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> your beret is beautiful Julie . I'm halfway through knitting mine now
> A few rows beret a few rows sock and I've just realised I've knitted the buttonholes for the little coat on the wrong side
> Will have to remember to sort it out tomorrow


Who is the little coat for?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Who is the little coat for?


It's for a girl and I'm knitting a beret and mittens to go with it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

There is a daddy long legs fluttering around me, put the light on to catch it and spotted a big spider as well that's gone out the window but the daddy long legs has gone into hiding , if it has any sense it will stay in hiding as I might just flatten it instead of letting it back out 
Is it just me or are the spiders getting bigger


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What I've been doing since my supplies came in.

I had made this before but not sure I. Posted photos then. The lamp got knocked over and I had to replace the light bulb adaptor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There is a daddy long legs fluttering around me, put the light on to catch it and spotted a big spider as well that's gone out the window but the daddy long legs has gone into hiding , if it has any sense it will stay in hiding as I might just flatten it instead of letting it back out
> Is it just me or are the spiders getting bigger


We have had more spiders than ever. Sent DH to basement a few weeks ago to vacuum them all up, which he did....supposedly. Went down there yesterday and I couldn't see any difference. Perhaps it is his selective blindness when needed. LOL. Sent him back down, so hoping he selectively "saw" this time. Outside is just as bad this year. Never had this many before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What I've been doing since my supplies came in.
> 
> I had made this before but not sure I. Posted photos then. The lamp got knocked over and I had to replace the light bulb adaptor.


Would it help if you could fill the bottle with sand or something like that, to give it some weight?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What I've been doing since my supplies came in.
> 
> I had made this before but not sure I. Posted photos then. The lamp got knocked over and I had to replace the light bulb adaptor.


Love the lamp! How was the wine? Insects in Florida taken some getting used too. Huge spiders too!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Been busy with life this last several days. I hope you are all well. Thank you all for your support with your prayers recently. The aunt passed peacefully and was farewelled last Friday in Western Australia. Unfortunately, none of the family on the east coast could get to her farewell, due to lack of funds. Am maintaining contact with the 1 cousin I know well (seriously have no time for 2 of his brothers who are drug users)

Niece is now preparing for finals and graduation. I saw her the day after she came home and gave her a big gentle hug. I have found her Christmas pressie, now waiting for the pattern to arrive so I can make it. Now all i have to do is find a birthday pressie for her youngest sister. Her birthday is 2 days after DSF and he will be getting home made rocky road.

Have an information session today about a security job, no experience nesecary and full training provided. Will go and see if it is something to follow up on.

Talk later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a baby blanket - I like it - simple but there is something about it that I like.

https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/09/14/ridgeline-baby-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Ridgeline%20Baby%20Blanket%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients

now here is the yarn

https://www.purlsoho.com/yarn/knitting-crochet/cashmere-merino-bloom.html?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Ridgeline%20Baby%20Blanket%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients

- it looks lovely don't you think and I bet it is softer than soft. However - who in their right mind would knit a baby blanket with a hand wash only yarn - plus - this blanket takes six skeins at $32/skein. That is almost two hundred dollars. I'm just asking. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm the same way - the socks come off sometime during the night. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We were thinking the same thing.
> Thank you.
> I have to wear them to bed if it gets cool, then partway through the night they come off because I can't stand them on. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would it help if you could fill the bottle with sand or something like that, to give it some weight?


I wrote in that I filled the bottle with decorative sand above the photo when I was posting it but somehow I did something wrong as that didn't post. Yes, the sand gives it weight for stability. I had it in the wrong place, by the fireplace and DH caught the cord with his leg when he was closing the blinds.

It is filled up to where the label is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will have to try it one of these days. --- sam



darowil said:


> Halve the yarn and do toe up. Then you work until used up the yarn for the first. If you want to match the colours the you need to take This into account. So will get longer socks if do fraternal twins rather than identical.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Love the lamp! How was the wine? Insects in Florida taken some getting used too. Huge spiders too!


The wine was delicious!!

Oh I remember the insects well. When we moved from Canada, it was to Florida. The red aunts caused my feet to swell with one bite, friend got bitten by a sidewinder rattler, and we had to use special floor wax because of cockroaches. Of course my main memories of that we're as an adult...when I was a child all I saw was the beauty of the ocean, sand beaches, flowers all over the place, and lots of sun to play outside.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


Adorable!

Daralene, I also think your mom is sending you the message that all is well and she's at peace. Hugs.

Kaye, I'm sorry to hear your friend is near the end. She sounds like someone special for sure and facing it with humor is wonderful. Maybe I need a dammit doll...I'd probably bash it to bits... :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy with life this last several days. I hope you are all well. Thank you all for your support with your prayers recently. The aunt passed peacefully and was farewelled last Friday in Western Australia. Unfortunately, none of the family on the east coast could get to her farewell, due to lack of funds. Am maintaining contact with the 1 cousin I know well (seriously have no time for 2 of his brothers who are drug users)
> 
> ...


Sorry you couldn't make the trip but nice that you've been in touch with the family. Wishing you all the best for your job interview.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


Ooh, yummy! Love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

water tanks? --- sam



darowil said:


> Too much here as well. When it stops raining it will interesting to see how water is in our tanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good time - where is it being held? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I probably won't be on much the rest of the week. Engine show time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, just had the news of the expected twins birth. It was a couple of weeks ago and they are both doing well.
The girl is named Abigail and boy is Harrison. Must try and pay them a visit when we can get together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


A masterpiece!!!!

Wow Julie, you are another knitting Ninja. Can't believe how quickly you are turning out these masterpieces. Great knitting. What a lovely ensemble. Just love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, like that simple blanket also. That would be a great project perhaps, for when we want to knit and visit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope all the DHs and others ailing are on the mend.

Gardening posts reminded me that I have a watermelon waiting to be cut in the kitchen. It will go well with the grapes DD brought home yesterday (picked at her friend's neighbor). And I just sat down! Oh well. 

Work is super busy right now so may work extra hours this week, so if I'm not around, that's why, but I'll try to keep up.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, just had the news of the expected twins birth. It was a couple of weeks ago and they are both doing well.
> The girl is named Abigail and boy is Harrison. Must try and pay them a visit when we can get together.


Congratulations to the family! Doubly blessed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending good thoughts your way gwen - i will cross my fingers on the amount of the fine. maybe if you explain what is going on they will waive the fine. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Busy day today. Hope to get new cell phone and then court this afternoon (for when Sydney got out). Hoping the fine isn't too much. TTYL. Stay safe and happy to all. Healing wishes for those in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, forgot to send good thoughts for Gwen and Sydney.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, glad the moaning stopped and DH got to Doctor. Sorry Sam, but MEN! We get sick or in pain and for most part life goes on, kids get cared for, meals made, house cleaned. Guess we are too busy to moan! Although, in honesty, have to say men today, including my DH pitch in more.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to the family! Doubly blessed!


It sure is, the mother didn't think she would be able to have babies after a miscarriage and other issues.
She has identical twin brothers, so she certainly hit the jackpot with these precious babies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and yet you keep marrying us. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he's better soon.
> When you mentioned yesterday that he was moaning I went in search of a picture I saw on Facebook but I couldn't find it. The caption was " you know the moaning you hear when a woman is giving birth? Well, that's almost as much as you hear when a man has a cold!"????????????. Sorry, Sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> What an enabler Matthew is- maybe when it comes to tarn you would better if he wasn't! Well done on some good buys.


I should tell him to find a pattern that will use the yarn but that could be more challenging for me. I am happy that he loves yarn and knitters.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry about your friend kaye - that has to be rough for you and for her family. david and gary are exactly alike - they never know when to say no. hope marla's estimate doesn't break the bank. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Saturday morning at crazy o'clock as Caren puts it. Then we will be home late Friday night because David's boss decided that since we'd probably be home Friday night, David could take a run on Saturday headed back to Michigan. Men!! David needs to learn to say, I'll let you know when I'll be home for sure and can head out instead of say "we'll probably be home ..."
> Oh well, it is what it is, won't be able to stop by my BFF's though to see her on the way home, but it is what it is.
> 
> Then Marla called to say she has a water leak between her house and the street, so she has to dig up her water lines and fix them, so she's calling our plumber now to see when he can get over to give her an estimate. We got the bad news that our knitting friend who had surgery for her cancer is now home and on hospice, the tumor started to grow again after a couple of weeks, and she decided she wasn't dying in a hospital bed, so her son's are with her. She had lost her husband less than two years ago from cancer, and it's been less than 8 weeks since diagnosis.
> What a month, I am keeping everyone in my prayers and positive energies I'm sending out. Group hug is in order I think today.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A masterpiece!!!!
> 
> Wow Julie, you are another knitting Ninja. Can't believe how quickly you are turning out these masterpieces. Great knitting. What a lovely ensemble. Just love it.


I agree. Also think the wine bottle lamp is creatively wonderful. Got the lawn mowed and had to notice that cool weather is here and fall is upon us. You can see the leaf color in the trees in the mountains now. Took this picture from the driveway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's what we are here for kaye - she sounds like quite a lady that has lived a full life. not that that makes it any easier. cry your tears - it helps. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We went and visited our friend, her son's are there taking care of her, and the other knitting group was there visiting also, so it was a good visit. Sandy is such a bright spirit, she's still got her sense of humor, said if she could get out of bed, when she was ready, she'd just crawl to the kitchen, one of the ladies asked her what she would do in there, she said, get into the drugs. lol
> They have her on a THC derivitive, so it's from cannabis, so we were all laughing about that. lol But she said time is short but there is still time, and she's at home surrounded by the friends and family that she loves and that loves her. Her son said that the docs and hospice said that she's in charge, I asked if they ever thought there was a time she wasn't. lol He just laughed, he knows his mom. lol
> I am trying hard to do her justice and not cry, I know she doesn't want tears, she wants laughter and joy, but the tears are hard to hold back, and being so soon after my aunt doesn't help any for sure. They brought her in her dammit doll, to wack people with, lolol, she said she had taken one to the Fort (she worked at the local historical site here) because they needed it, her son said that she'd actually climbed over her desk and chased one of her coworkers she was so mad once. lolol She's a tiny 70 year old spitfire. lol
> Okay, I think talking to you all about it helps, thank you for being here.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute mel - well done. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will take that only so long before i ask for the supervisor and ask for someone that speaks english without an accent. my hearing on the phone is iffy at best sometimes and i am just not going to put up with the frustration. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We don't have that option here , I feel awful when I have to keep saying sorry can you repeat what you have just said and that then upsets me as its not my fault . Luckily I haven't had to call anywhere like that for a long time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that your design julie - it is lovely and will look great with the shawl. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fall is upon us as you can see the red trees in the top left. Julie, loved your knitting. I also loved the creative lamp cashmeregrandma made. View from my driveway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


That's so pretty Julie, you'll have to model the set for us when you're done


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:20pm. Just having a quick catch up before Gage comes home. He is at a friends and 8 told him he had to leave to head home at 7:30. 

Had homemade beef stew made in the crock pot with enough left over for another 4 bowls. Will freeze that for another time. 

Cast on for...JAY baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size. 

Got to go and get stuff ready for Gages shower and stuff when he gets home. 

See you all later.????

Thank you Sam and everyone. Fall is my favourite time of year so I had to make a pumpkin hat. Probably a few more to come. They will be my karate night projects????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sat for almost 2 hours in court when the court attorney called me out into the hall. He said the court offered to settle the issue for an $85 fine since I wasn't contesting it at all or I could wait about another 2 hours. I told him the situation and went ahead and settled for the $85 fine. Could have been more but definitely was less and my back and neck was hurting so much sitting on the hard benches I felt good just with the $85. He also said it was good that we had already put up the electric fence and video security system and that did go in our favor. It is now done. My baby Sydney now has a "record"....LOL. Attorney said if the neighbors ever did anythig else and if on video we would be protected for sure.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping the fine is minimal. Sorry this involves a fine at all Gwen. He didn't hurt anyone, so that should go in your favor and you did have it fenced. Seems that should go in your favor, plus now it is wired. Best of luck and will check back to see how you do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice daralene - it should bring back fun memories every time you use it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> What I've been doing since my supplies came in.
> 
> I had made this before but not sure I. Posted photos then. The lamp got knocked over and I had to replace the light bulb adaptor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your picnic sounds delightful; wish I were there with you!


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, how precious to find your mom's hanky and a card from her just when you were missing her most. I don't think that was accidental! I think it was to comfort you.
> Gwen, good luck in court. Hugs.
> Joan, hope your other house sells.
> I'm going for a drive in the Sierras today. Not up to hiking. But we'll bring picnic lunch. I will bring my two hammocks and we'll chill among the trees.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> You got that right! :sm09:


I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Phooey Kaye Jo that you won't get to see your BFF. Also so sad about your knitting friend. Sending prayers that her passing will be quiet, peaceful, and painfree.

Hope Marla's water issue is resolved soon; saw later post that they thought it wasn't a leak. What a pain.



Poledra65 said:


> Saturday morning at crazy o'clock as Caren puts it. Then we will be home late Friday night because David's boss decided that since we'd probably be home Friday night, David could take a run on Saturday headed back to Michigan. Men!! David needs to learn to say, I'll let you know when I'll be home for sure and can head out instead of say "we'll probably be home ..."
> Oh well, it is what it is, won't be able to stop by my BFF's though to see her on the way home, but it is what it is.
> 
> Then Marla called to say she has a water leak between her house and the street, so she has to dig up her water lines and fix them, so she's calling our plumber now to see when he can get over to give her an estimate. We got the bad news that our knitting friend who had surgery for her cancer is now home and on hospice, the tumor started to grow again after a couple of weeks, and she decided she wasn't dying in a hospital bed, so her son's are with her. She had lost her husband less than two years ago from cancer, and it's been less than 8 weeks since diagnosis.
> What a month, I am keeping everyone in my prayers and positive energies I'm sending out. Group hug is in order I think today.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Aren't there patterns with slots between the big toe & the rest of the toes just to wear with those?


Saw some just recently on Facebook. Check Ravelry or Pinterest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least it is over and it could have been worse. poor sydney - a rap sheet at his young age. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sat for almost 2 hours in court when the court attorney called me out into the hall. He said the court offered to settle the issue for an $85 fine since I wasn't contesting it at all or I could wait about another 2 hours. I told him the situation and went ahead and settled for the $85 fine. Could have been more but definitely was less and my back and neck was hurting so much sitting on the hard benches I felt good just with the $85. He also said it was good that we had already put up the electric fence and video security system and that did go in our favor. It is now done. My baby Sydney now has a "record"....LOL. Attorney said if the neighbors ever did anythig else and if on video we would be protected for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He got out of the fence and neighbors reported it. This happened in July and you have to go to court; can't just pay the fine.


budasha said:


> I must have missed your post about Sydney. Why would you be getting a fine?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks - great colors. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We have had more spiders than ever. Sent DH to basement a few weeks ago to vacuum them all up, which he did....supposedly. Went down there yesterday and I couldn't see any difference. Perhaps it is his selective blindness when needed. LOL. Sent him back down, so hoping he selectively "saw" this time. Outside is just as bad this year. Never had this many before.


My DS was telling me he bought something on Amazon that attracts spiders, they go inside & get stuck on sticky paper, I think. 
He bought it for his room at work, he had thought he got bit by something earlier this week but when he got home yesterday the "spots" had multiplied greatly & covered both legs instead of just his foot. His foot was even swollen & hurting, he went toER last night & they did a bunch of tests, had him back again today. They are thinking something viral, he's to go back next week for more tests, he said today his ankles & knees are aching, very weird.

DH is always on a mission to get them, we had lots if the fat black ones on the deck, he shoots them with brake cleaner, instant death???? We don't have any poisonous ones but I've seen some nasty bites when I was working so don't take chances, one woman had a cellulitis from the bite, lost a chunk the size of a baseball from her calf & needed skin grafts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute hat.


gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Love the lamp! How was the wine? Insects in Florida taken some getting used too. Huge spiders too!


Not to mention snakes & alligators!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I now tell telemarkers that if they are not calling from Publishers Clearing House to say I've won $7 K a week for life to take me off their list and then hang up.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Most of the tele marketers that phone have a thick east Indian accent, when DH answers even if he can understand he keeps saying I can't understand , one got so mad that he called DH an asshole & hung up, we didn't get anymore calls for several months, bonus.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy with life this last several days. I hope you are all well. Thank you all for your support with your prayers recently. The aunt passed peacefully and was farewelled last Friday in Western Australia. Unfortunately, none of the family on the east coast could get to her farewell, due to lack of funds. Am maintaining contact with the 1 cousin I know well (seriously have no time for 2 of his brothers who are drug users)
> 
> ...


Condolences on the loss of your aunt.
Good that your niece is doing OK.
Good luck on the job


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous knitting Julie. Love the hat!


Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Here is a baby blanket - I like it - simple but there is something about it that I like.
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/09/14/ridgeline-baby-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Ridgeline%20Baby%20Blanket%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you & even if you were crazy enough to spend that some stressed out young mom would probably throw it in the washer & dryer????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful lamp Daralene!


Cashmeregma said:


> What I've been doing since my supplies came in.
> 
> I had made this before but not sure I. Posted photos then. The lamp got knocked over and I had to replace the light bulb adaptor.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm using the Knitpicks Caspians.


I may have some extra long cables my sister gave me. I don't even use my knit picks or Knitter's Pride right now. Hooked on chaiogoo (sp) and hiya hiyas. I'll check next time I'm home. May have connectors, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and yet you keep marrying us. lol --- sam


Hey, I only did it once!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice. Also like the shaper thingy they are on. Never seen one like that.


kehinkle said:


> I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wrote in that I filled the bottle with decorative sand above the photo when I was posting it but somehow I did something wrong as that didn't post. Yes, the sand gives it weight for stability. I had it in the wrong place, by the fireplace and DH caught the cord with his leg when he was closing the blinds.
> 
> It is filled up to where the label is.


Very nice lamp, nice to have something unique.

I took a ceramics class many years ago & made lamps for my living room. The elephant I etched the outline into the base before it was fired, them just painted on the rest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is, the mother didn't think she would be able to have babies after a miscarriage and other issues.
> She has identical twin brothers, so she certainly hit the jackpot with these precious babies.


Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and yet you keep marrying us. lol --- sam


????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW Bonnie! That is a beautiful lamp! You did a fantastic job. Are you taking orders??? I'm very impressed.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice lamp, nice to have something unique.
> 
> I took a ceramics class many years ago & made lamps for my living room. The elephant I etched the outline into the base before it was fired, them just painted on the rest


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you Bonnie, it's been a very exciting time having new babies in our circle of friends and adopted family. 
The other wee girl I made the clothes for is due in November around 22nd, our anniversary is 21st so fingers crossed. They think she might be named Scarlett.
If she has red hair, they may change it so time will tell.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think I told ya'll but I've ordered a dog DNA test. We decided we wanted to know what Alice is made up of. It will be in Friday and after they receive the swab we will get a list of percentages of what she is made up of. It will take about 2 weeks. I'll let you know what are velvety sweet little girl is then. She really is such a love and boy has she been a blessing for Sydney. They just love each other and play together so much. 

I'm off to work on the mermaid blanket and set up my new book of websites and passwords. TTYL {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sat for almost 2 hours in court when the court attorney called me out into the hall. He said the court offered to settle the issue for an $85 fine since I wasn't contesting it at all or I could wait about another 2 hours. I told him the situation and went ahead and settled for the $85 fine. Could have been more but definitely was less and my back and neck was hurting so much sitting on the hard benches I felt good just with the $85. He also said it was good that we had already put up the electric fence and video security system and that did go in our favor. It is now done. My baby Sydney now has a "record"....LOL. Attorney said if the neighbors ever did anythig else and if on video we would be protected for sure.


It's good you'll be protected in future but seems unfair to get a fine when the " brats" we're tormenting him, it's just lucky he didn't bite & cause more trouble. He must be a patient dog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


What gorgeous colors.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> and yet you keep marrying us. lol --- sam


That's because women are eternal optimists, Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that could be arranged! Thanks!


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you. Took pills and feel better but sort of out of it. Tomorrow is another day! Hugs!


Yes it is, it's only a day away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW Bonnie! That is a beautiful lamp! You did a fantastic job. Are you taking orders??? I'm very impressed.


???????? we don't have a place to do ceramics here anymore???? It was such fun to do. GD knocked the matching one off the end table & it hit the fireplace poker, I expected it to be garbage but it just poked a 1/2 inch round hole in it so it is still usable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got to get some banking done, and the forecast for tomorrow is much the same!


The sky just opened up a few minutes ago after thundering and lightening for about 20 minutes, poor Gizmo and Buster jumped about 3 feet in the air at one thunder blast. Baking is a great idea.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS was telling me he bought something on Amazon that attracts spiders, they go inside & get stuck on sticky paper, I think.
> He bought it for his room at work, he had thought he got bit by something earlier this week but when he got home yesterday the "spots" had multiplied greatly & covered both legs instead of just his foot. His foot was even swollen & hurting, he went toER last night & they did a bunch of tests, had him back again today. They are thinking something viral, he's to go back next week for more tests, he said today his ankles & knees are aching, very weird.
> 
> DH is always on a mission to get them, we had lots if the fat black ones on the deck, he shoots them with brake cleaner, instant death???? We don't have any poisonous ones but I've seen some nasty bites when I was working so don't take chances, one woman had a cellulitis from the bite, lost a chunk the size of a baseball from her calf & needed skin grafts.


Is your DS anywhere near oak trees? I read where people are getting bit by something like chiggers that are in the trees. Sorry, can't remember exactly what. The bites itch and look like little blisters, if I'm remembering correctly. Something to check into.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice. Also like the shaper thingy they are on. Never seen one like that.


Picked those up at Simply Socks in Ft Wayne. Nice for pictures and I use them the first time I wash the socks. She sells online.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What I've been doing since my supplies came in.
> 
> I had made this before but not sure I. Posted photos then. The lamp got knocked over and I had to replace the light bulb adaptor.


Oh that's a neat idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy with life this last several days. I hope you are all well. Thank you all for your support with your prayers recently. The aunt passed peacefully and was farewelled last Friday in Western Australia. Unfortunately, none of the family on the east coast could get to her farewell, due to lack of funds. Am maintaining contact with the 1 cousin I know well (seriously have no time for 2 of his brothers who are drug users)
> 
> ...


It's too bad that you weren't able to attend, but good that you are in contact with one cousin. 
It's nice to be working on Christmas gifts already, I have one done and a couple I need to get started while I'm on vacation. 
Keeping fingers crossed for you on the job prospect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Adorable!
> 
> Daralene, I also think your mom is sending you the message that all is well and she's at peace. Hugs.
> 
> Kaye, I'm sorry to hear your friend is near the end. She sounds like someone special for sure and facing it with humor is wonderful. Maybe I need a dammit doll...I'd probably bash it to bits... :sm23:


Thank you, she really is. 
LOL! That's what it's for after all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, just had the news of the expected twins birth. It was a couple of weeks ago and they are both doing well.
> The girl is named Abigail and boy is Harrison. Must try and pay them a visit when we can get together.


Oh how exciting, congratulations!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, all,

Well, I'm in Baton Rouge tonight. Got here just before 2 edt. After the oil change, I got a load out of Fredrick, MD for FEMA coming down here. Usually never know what I may be hauling, I wondered if it had to do with the flooding. It did but very unexciting. Their informational brochures was the freight. Had plenty of time to get here with my five hour break. But, the psi light came on and then the check engine came on after I filled up with gas. Thought I had put the cap on tight. May have to buy a new one. After my break, headed out. 200 miles and stopped for breakfast. Took Lila out and noticed that my left rear tire was really low. Put air in and watched it the rest of the way. After delivery, went to a tire place (no Discount Tires here.) It had a hole in between the treads. Told me it wasn't fixable so told them to put the spare on. They didn't have the right tool to let the tire down and mine has come up missing. So they did patch it, telling me it would hold but to replace the tire when possible. Have road hazard on them. So next DT, I will be stopping. 

Saw changing leaves in New York when I was there. Hot down here. Hopefully will get something back up north tomorrow. Need a good nights sleep. 1200 mile runs wipe me out but decided not to nap so I could sleep tonight. 

Lovely knit articles posted. Can't wait to see the hat modeled. Mel, put thumbs up on Facebook for your hat. 

Healing prayers for all who need them. Had a coworker who had a kidney transplant must be over 20 years ago. She's doing well. Hers was because of a virus, too. Scary to think about. 

Hugs to all. No knitting for two days but hope to do some tomorrow. Close to having the shawlette done. Then to finish the socks!

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and yet you keep marrying us. lol --- sam


We wonder about that too. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry about your friend kaye - that has to be rough for you and for her family. david and gary are exactly alike - they never know when to say no. hope marla's estimate doesn't break the bank. --- sam


He will learn one day, hopefully. lol
Now we have to cut the grass really short and turn off the sprinklers to see if there is a leak under the foundation. Keeping fingers crossed that there isn't, as the house is on a cement foundation, and if there is, it will mean jackhammering up her floors to about the middle of the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy with life this last several days. I hope you are all well. Thank you all for your support with your prayers recently. The aunt passed peacefully and was farewelled last Friday in Western Australia. Unfortunately, none of the family on the east coast could get to her farewell, due to lack of funds. Am maintaining contact with the 1 cousin I know well (seriously have no time for 2 of his brothers who are drug users)
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes, Heather!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's what we are here for kaye - she sounds like quite a lady that has lived a full life. not that that makes it any easier. cry your tears - it helps. --- sam


She certainly kept her hubby on his toes when he was alive, lol, he was military, then a highway patrol officer, then a judge. I remember her saying once that he was just afraid he'd have to bail her out of jail one day. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fall is upon us as you can see the red trees in the top left. Julie, loved your knitting. I also loved the creative lamp cashmeregrandma made. View from my driveway.


What a beautiful view.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wrote in that I filled the bottle with decorative sand above the photo when I was posting it but somehow I did something wrong as that didn't post. Yes, the sand gives it weight for stability. I had it in the wrong place, by the fireplace and DH caught the cord with his leg when he was closing the blinds.
> 
> It is filled up to where the label is.


Right! I often catch cords with my stick- fortunately so far I've not broken anything!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sat for almost 2 hours in court when the court attorney called me out into the hall. He said the court offered to settle the issue for an $85 fine since I wasn't contesting it at all or I could wait about another 2 hours. I told him the situation and went ahead and settled for the $85 fine. Could have been more but definitely was less and my back and neck was hurting so much sitting on the hard benches I felt good just with the $85. He also said it was good that we had already put up the electric fence and video security system and that did go in our favor. It is now done. My baby Sydney now has a "record"....LOL. Attorney said if the neighbors ever did anythig else and if on video we would be protected for sure.


I'm glad that that's over, too bad you had to wait for 2 hours before they told you that you could settle. Glad it was less than $100 dollars but too bad you had to pay anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


Those are cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Phooey Kaye Jo that you won't get to see your BFF. Also so sad about your knitting friend. Sending prayers that her passing will be quiet, peaceful, and painfree.
> 
> Hope Marla's water issue is resolved soon; saw later post that they thought it wasn't a leak. What a pain.


It's still an ongoing saga at Marla's so I'll keep you all posted as it updates. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, yummy! Love it.


Thank you Sorlenna! Run4fitness suggested I find a fancy pattern for the matching gloves I mean to make, I'll have to put on my thinking cap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, just had the news of the expected twins birth. It was a couple of weeks ago and they are both doing well.
> The girl is named Abigail and boy is Harrison. Must try and pay them a visit when we can get together.


Congratulations to the family! Hope they like what you've been making!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS was telling me he bought something on Amazon that attracts spiders, they go inside & get stuck on sticky paper, I think.
> He bought it for his room at work, he had thought he got bit by something earlier this week but when he got home yesterday the "spots" had multiplied greatly & covered both legs instead of just his foot. His foot was even swollen & hurting, he went toER last night & they did a bunch of tests, had him back again today. They are thinking something viral, he's to go back next week for more tests, he said today his ankles & knees are aching, very weird.
> 
> DH is always on a mission to get them, we had lots if the fat black ones on the deck, he shoots them with brake cleaner, instant death???? We don't have any poisonous ones but I've seen some nasty bites when I was working so don't take chances, one woman had a cellulitis from the bite, lost a chunk the size of a baseball from her calf & needed skin grafts.


Yuck! I hope whatever he's contracted is nothing major and goes as quickly as it came on. 
Spider bites can be nasty even when they aren't black widow or brown recluse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A masterpiece!!!!
> 
> Wow Julie, you are another knitting Ninja. Can't believe how quickly you are turning out these masterpieces. Great knitting. What a lovely ensemble. Just love it.


Thanks!
I do little else but prepare meals and sort Ringo's needs, Daralene- I don't need to keep a beautiful house, although I am trying to be tidy- it is nice having room to spread out- I was looking at how tiny Pensioner's cottages are- I am so glad I have my house!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I may have some extra long cables my sister gave me. I don't even use my knit picks or Knitter's Pride right now. Hooked on chaiogoo (sp) and hiya hiyas. I'll check next time I'm home. May have connectors, too.


It's funny how we go through periods where we prefer one type or brand over another, I change sometimes depending on what yarn I'm doing or I find that I pick up what's handy and it just stays the one I use for a while. I'm using a Takumi for my leg warmers since it was in my bag.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that your design julie - it is lovely and will look great with the shawl. --- sam


No, Sam it is from the Vogue Ultimate Hat Book- Guernseys are my level of design, haven't ventured into creating lace!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fall is upon us as you can see the red trees in the top left. Julie, loved your knitting. I also loved the creative lamp cashmeregrandma made. View from my driveway.


That looks a very craggy mountain, Joyce, and thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty Julie, you'll have to model the set for us when you're done


Thanks, Bonnie!
I will have to try for another 'selfie' I guess!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think I told ya'll but I've ordered a dog DNA test. We decided we wanted to know what Alice is made up of. It will be in Friday and after they receive the swab we will get a list of percentages of what she is made up of. It will take about 2 weeks. I'll let you know what are velvety sweet little girl is then. She really is such a love and boy has she been a blessing for Sydney. They just love each other and play together so much.
> 
> I'm off to work on the mermaid blanket and set up my new book of websites and passwords. TTYL {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


We did one of those for Marla's foster dog, it's so fun to find out. Our friend did one on their dog and they tooks bets as to what all their friends thought first then they saw who had the closest guess when the results came back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Is your DS anywhere near oak trees? I read where people are getting bit by something like chiggers that are in the trees. Sorry, can't remember exactly what. The bites itch and look like little blisters, if I'm remembering correctly. Something to check into.


No oak trees this far north


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sat for almost 2 hours in court when the court attorney called me out into the hall. He said the court offered to settle the issue for an $85 fine since I wasn't contesting it at all or I could wait about another 2 hours. I told him the situation and went ahead and settled for the $85 fine. Could have been more but definitely was less and my back and neck was hurting so much sitting on the hard benches I felt good just with the $85. He also said it was good that we had already put up the electric fence and video security system and that did go in our favor. It is now done. My baby Sydney now has a "record"....LOL. Attorney said if the neighbors ever did anythig else and if on video we would be protected for sure.


Glad you got it sorted, Gwen, rules is rules I guess, and certainly better than suffering waiting even longer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


Are these for sandals?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS was telling me he bought something on Amazon that attracts spiders, they go inside & get stuck on sticky paper, I think.
> He bought it for his room at work, he had thought he got bit by something earlier this week but when he got home yesterday the "spots" had multiplied greatly & covered both legs instead of just his foot. His foot was even swollen & hurting, he went toER last night & they did a bunch of tests, had him back again today. They are thinking something viral, he's to go back next week for more tests, he said today his ankles & knees are aching, very weird.
> 
> DH is always on a mission to get them, we had lots if the fat black ones on the deck, he shoots them with brake cleaner, instant death???? We don't have any poisonous ones but I've seen some nasty bites when I was working so don't take chances, one woman had a cellulitis from the bite, lost a chunk the size of a baseball from her calf & needed skin grafts.


Hoping DS recovers quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fabulous knitting Julie. Love the hat!


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice lamp, nice to have something unique.
> 
> I took a ceramics class many years ago & made lamps for my living room. The elephant I etched the outline into the base before it was fired, them just painted on the rest


You have so many talents, Bonnie- looks great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He will learn one day, hopefully. lol
> Now we have to cut the grass really short and turn off the sprinklers to see if there is a leak under the foundation. Keeping fingers crossed that there isn't, as the house is on a cement foundation, and if there is, it will mean jackhammering up her floors to about the middle of the house.


I hope she finds the leak without jack hammering, that could get expensive


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Well, I'm in Baton Rouge tonight. Got here just before 2 edt. After the oil change, I got a load out of Fredrick, MD for FEMA coming down here. Usually never know what I may be hauling, I wondered if it had to do with the flooding. It did but very unexciting. Their informational brochures was the freight. Had plenty of time to get here with my five hour break. But, the psi light came on and then the check engine came on after I filled up with gas. Thought I had put the cap on tight. May have to buy a new one. After my break, headed out. 200 miles and stopped for breakfast. Took Lila out and noticed that my left rear tire was really low. Put air in and watched it the rest of the way. After delivery, went to a tire place (no Discount Tires here.) It had a hole in between the treads. Told me it wasn't fixable so told them to put the spare on. They didn't have the right tool to let the tire down and mine has come up missing. So they did patch it, telling me it would hold but to replace the tire when possible. Have road hazard on them. So next DT, I will be stopping.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that they were able to get the tire fixed enough for you to get to a Discount Tire, the one big drawback to truck driving is the on-road repairs. 
Safe travels, hopefully back up north soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky just opened up a few minutes ago after thundering and lightening for about 20 minutes, poor Gizmo and Buster jumped about 3 feet in the air at one thunder blast. Baking is a great idea.


Banking, banking- had to be done! But I now have the supplies to make the Ginger Biscuits I posted, and some more Amaretti biscuits. So there is baking in my immediate future!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope she finds the leak without jack hammering, that could get expensive


It certainly could, but on the bright side, as I told her, if they have to jackhammer, she can get her outside water spigots fixed while they are at it and it won't cost much additional to do since they are in the cement foundation. Gotta look on the bright side when you can. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Banking, banking- had to be done! But I now have the supplies to make the Ginger Biscuits I posted, and some more Amaretti biscuits. So there is baking in my immediate future!


LOL! I guess you had baking on the subconcious mind. I may need to bake later tonight, just have to figure out what I want to make that I have all the supplies to make.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Well, I'm in Baton Rouge tonight. Got here just before 2 edt. After the oil change, I got a load out of Fredrick, MD for FEMA coming down here. Usually never know what I may be hauling, I wondered if it had to do with the flooding. It did but very unexciting. Their informational brochures was the freight. Had plenty of time to get here with my five hour break. But, the psi light came on and then the check engine came on after I filled up with gas. Thought I had put the cap on tight. May have to buy a new one. After my break, headed out. 200 miles and stopped for breakfast. Took Lila out and noticed that my left rear tire was really low. Put air in and watched it the rest of the way. After delivery, went to a tire place (no Discount Tires here.) It had a hole in between the treads. Told me it wasn't fixable so told them to put the spare on. They didn't have the right tool to let the tire down and mine has come up missing. So they did patch it, telling me it would hold but to replace the tire when possible. Have road hazard on them. So next DT, I will be stopping.
> 
> ...


That's quite a long haul, good you've got the tire fixed until you can get to the right place..
I think I've seen those sock blockers at KnitPicks, maybe slightly different.

Well, time to get off here & knit for a while, I'm about 1/2 done the cowl from the workshop, it's pretty easy & I think will look good when done. I want it done so I can get back to my Christmas gifts


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, always enjoy hearing about your travels. Especially with all the truckers on my side of the family. My niece and her DH started their own business and it sure is hard getting reliable people to drive. She used to partner with her DH when they worked for someone else. Now she is doing the scheduling of the drivers and only drives when they don't have anyone else to drive for them. It is for Federal Express.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear with the brain meltdown. Sure hope he feels better soon. So nice he is sleeping, but apparently vibrating the whole house. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


When I left at 7 this morning He was feeling much better. A combination I suspect of of antibiotics and my suggestion that he slept with his raised so the sinuses could drain. At Vicky's now expecting Elizabeth to wake soon-her morning sleep is usually 1/2 hour and that is how long she has been down for. Will see how David is I might take her over to visit Granddad for a while. Not very happy this morning- had just got used to Mum being away when she was there again so now she needs to get used to it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I left at 7 this morning He was feeling much better. A combination I suspect of of antibiotics and my suggestion that he slept with his raised so the sinuses could drain. At Vicky's now expecting Elizabeth to wake soon-her morning sleep is usually 1/2 hour and that is how long she has been down for. Will see how David is I might take her over to visit Granddad for a while. Not very happy this morning- had just got used to Mum being away when she was there again so now she needs to get used to it again.


Hoping she settles into being with Grandma and Granddad!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just had to stop by and say good morning, but have to get busy. Getting new blinds for 2 of the guest bedrooms tomorrow as my sisters are coming up next month and the other blinds, original to the house, have given out finally. Probably 30 yrs. old now. Must get the rooms in shape and do some cleaning upstairs. That will be fun as I always concentrate on the downstairs.
> 
> Just wasn't able to get anything done yesterday. Think being the first anniversary of mom's death affected me. I just laid around and watched murder mysteries all day. Strange day. Was like that for 2 days now. Now today I am off and running. Looked down on the floor in the bedroom and saw this white cloth. Picked it up and it was one of mom's hankies. I smiled, kissed it and felt like it was from her. Hugs to all and will try and get back on later. Who knows, maybe I will finally be able to get my brain into gear for knitting again. I have gone over all your tips and now it doesn't seem impossible. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


A couple of days feeling down aren't surprising at this time- the fact that you are feeling better is a good sign so just keep doing what you can. Will be nice having your sisters-and if you can't get things done they will just have to take you as you are. They can just tease you about being old like my siblings do me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, hope you can find out what that rash is. Our spiders aren't poisonous, at least what's in the house, but I do have a dis colored place on my leg now for 2 years from a spider bite and it doesn't seem to be going away.

Healing wishes to your son and hope he is ok during the night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Have a great time and safe traveling if that is involved.


Thank you. Only 20 minutes from home! DD, her S/O & 2 of the grandkids will be down tomorrow for the rest of the weekend! Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just had to stop by and say good morning, but have to get busy. Getting new blinds for 2 of the guest bedrooms tomorrow as my sisters are coming up next month and the other blinds, original to the house, have given out finally. Probably 30 yrs. old now. Must get the rooms in shape and do some cleaning upstairs. That will be fun as I always concentrate on the downstairs.
> 
> Just wasn't able to get anything done yesterday. Think being the first anniversary of mom's death affected me. I just laid around and watched murder mysteries all day. Strange day. Was like that for 2 days now. Now today I am off and running. Looked down on the floor in the bedroom and saw this white cloth. Picked it up and it was one of mom's hankies. I smiled, kissed it and felt like it was from her. Hugs to all and will try and get back on later. Who knows, maybe I will finally be able to get my brain into gear for knitting again. I have gone over all your tips and now it doesn't seem impossible. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


You needed the down time and the hug from your mom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> A couple of days feeling down aren't surprising at this time- the fact that you are feeling better is a good sign so just keep doing what you can. Will be nice having your sisters-and if you can't get things done they will just have to take you as you are. They can just tease you about being old like my siblings do me.


You have that right. The great thing is now that I am more into a routine since I have more energy and although I can get behind very quickly, it is easier to clean when I have the energy to do some every day. I am loving it. Place still looks quite lived in, but it won't be overwhelming when I have company if I can keep this up. Yes, they sure could tease me about being older. 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> The names to added for prayers are Wayne and Lynne. She has to see his doctors for discussions. She'll have to make arrangements to get off work. She's a speech pathologist and works in a school for children with needs. My other house went online yesterday afternoon and as of this morning viewed almost 2000 times and saved as favorite by 10. Trying to figure out when I can head up north to see family. If not before will FaceTime. Definitely March or April. Don't have boots and could easily get sick after flying. Can't be around either of them. Always got sick from flying with nasal issues. Do hope the day will be better for all!


Hope the house sells quickly-its a stressful time.
Would be good if you could get up before hand- but you don't want to risk getting sick while the surgery's are going on. The family will have enough to worry about without you being sick, and you won't want to risk giving them anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> The names to added for prayers are Wayne and Lynne. She has to see his doctors for discussions. She'll have to make arrangements to get off work. She's a speech pathologist and works in a school for children with needs. My other house went online yesterday afternoon and as of this morning viewed almost 2000 times and saved as favorite by 10. Trying to figure out when I can head up north to see family. If not before will FaceTime. Definitely March or April. Don't have boots and could easily get sick after flying. Can't be around either of them. Always got sick from flying with nasal issues. Do hope the day will be better for all!


Thank you for giving us their names. Will keep them in my prayers. Hope your house sells quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Only 20 minutes from home! DD, her S/O & 2 of the grandkids will be down tomorrow for the rest of the weekend! Yay!


Have a wonderful time with family. You are almost home. Home and family both are a definite YAY!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. In addition to finding mom's handkerchief, I just found a little friendship card on the table in the kitchen that mom sent me years ago. She had a hard time showing her love and one time in the mail I got a card from her saying:
> Some Friendships Are for Always
> We've shared the kind of friendship
> That's grown deeper through the years
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mrsvette, when I travel I keep a damp cloth and breathe through that often to keep the nasal passages damp. I don't have it in front of my face the whole time, but enough to feel the moisture. Since doing this I don't get sick when I fly and I used to get sick every time. You could achieve the same thing with spraying the passages with water. Make sure it is boiled water or distilled if spraying it in the nose. I also take olive leaf extract, oil of oregano, and super echinacea with me on the trips and first sign of anything take this combination. Hope that helps you. Of course drinking water also when flying is so important.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I think too but the thing that really drives me nuts is I've pushed 1 for someone who speaks English & when they finally answer I can't understand a thing they say????
> I got an email this morning saying the order went through


Yay!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think I told ya'll but I've ordered a dog DNA test. We decided we wanted to know what Alice is made up of. It will be in Friday and after they receive the swab we will get a list of percentages of what she is made up of. It will take about 2 weeks. I'll let you know what are velvety sweet little girl is then. She really is such a love and boy has she been a blessing for Sydney. They just love each other and play together so much.
> 
> I'm off to work on the mermaid blanket and set up my new book of websites and passwords. TTYL {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


Gwen, glad you got to go home if you were in pain and that you are happy with the $85 fine. Seems high to me since you already had a fence up but I guess rules are rules. I agree, 4 hrs. Would have been really long while in pain. Have fun with the DNA test results.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, glad the moaning stopped and DH got to Doctor. Sorry Sam, but MEN! We get sick or in pain and for most part life goes on, kids get cared for, meals made, house cleaned. Guess we are too busy to moan! Although, in honesty, have to say men today, including my DH pitch in more.


I do know that when he gives up like that He is really sick- he keeps going until he can't. So He is not a Man Flu man. I might whinge about the house but He is working hard on it as well as working while I sit around and don't do much. So I am blessed to have such a good man who puts up with my complaints. Rarely complains when I don't get things done-I would be getting really angry with me I was him!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am just remembering the lady who had the operation for breast cancer but I can't remember her name and I am wondering how she is doing. She was quite sore after her operation. If she reads this I hope she stops by and let's us know how she is doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Saturday morning at crazy o'clock as Caren puts it. Then we will be home late Friday night because David's boss decided that since we'd probably be home Friday night, David could take a run on Saturday headed back to Michigan. Men!! David needs to learn to say, I'll let you know when I'll be home for sure and can head out instead of say "we'll probably be home ..."
> Oh well, it is what it is, won't be able to stop by my BFF's though to see her on the way home, but it is what it is.
> 
> Then Marla called to say she has a water leak between her house and the street, so she has to dig up her water lines and fix them, so she's calling our plumber now to see when he can get over to give her an estimate. We got the bad news that our knitting friend who had surgery for her cancer is now home and on hospice, the tumor started to grow again after a couple of weeks, and she decided she wasn't dying in a hospital bed, so her son's are with her. She had lost her husband less than two years ago from cancer, and it's been less than 8 weeks since diagnosis.
> What a month, I am keeping everyone in my prayers and positive energies I'm sending out. Group hug is in order I think today.


Too bad about having to miss seeing your BFF and cut your trip short. Have a fun and safe trip.

Sorry Marla has to deal with the leak.

Prayers for your friend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, my DH will fall asleep on the couch snoring to beat the band. If it gets too bad I wake him and tell him to go to bed and put on his CPAP.


I asked about that last night- but he said it was just one to many uncomfortable things to deal with. But once he slept raised no snoring over night (well unless I slept through it!which I have done at times)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I do know that when he gives up like that He is really sick- he keeps going until he can't. So He is not a Man Flu man. I might whinge about the house but He is working hard on it as well as working while I sit around and don't do much. So I am blessed to have such a good man who puts up with my complaints. Rarely complains when I don't get things done-I would be getting really angry with me I was him!


 :sm19: :sm03: :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. In addition to finding mom's handkerchief, I just found a little friendship card on the table in the kitchen that mom sent me years ago. She had a hard time showing her love and one time in the mail I got a card from her saying:
> Some Friendships Are for Always
> We've shared the kind of friendship
> That's grown deeper through the years
> ...


What a lovely poem- and to find that and the hankie just now is so comforting for you it sounds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice lamp, nice to have something unique.
> 
> I took a ceramics class many years ago & made lamps for my living room. The elephant I etched the outline into the base before it was fired, them just painted on the rest


You are quite the artist Bonnie. Love it!! I often think of the mukluks *sp? You make and the gloves from leather and fur. They are amazing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just saw group hug.
> I'm in.????
> ((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


Me too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a lovely poem- and to find that and the hankie just now is so comforting for you it sounds.


It truly was special.

I want to thank everyone for helping me through the last few days. I did ok if you call just lying around and not doing much doing ok. I was lucky to have mom for so long as so many of you and others lost their mothers way too young.

Hugs to all my KP friends.
I must get off. DH is ready to relax and I will join him. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We went and visited our friend, her son's are there taking care of her, and the other knitting group was there visiting also, so it was a good visit. Sandy is such a bright spirit, she's still got her sense of humor, said if she could get out of bed, when she was ready, she'd just crawl to the kitchen, one of the ladies asked her what she would do in there, she said, get into the drugs. lol
> They have her on a THC derivitive, so it's from cannabis, so we were all laughing about that. lol But she said time is short but there is still time, and she's at home surrounded by the friends and family that she loves and that loves her. Her son said that the docs and hospice said that she's in charge, I asked if they ever thought there was a time she wasn't. lol He just laughed, he knows his mom. lol
> I am trying hard to do her justice and not cry, I know she doesn't want tears, she wants laughter and joy, but the tears are hard to hold back, and being so soon after my aunt doesn't help any for sure. They brought her in her dammit doll, to wack people with, lolol, she said she had taken one to the Fort (she worked at the local historical site here) because they needed it, her son said that she'd actually climbed over her desk and chased one of her coworkers she was so mad once. lolol She's a tiny 70 year old spitfire. lol
> Okay, I think talking to you all about it helps, thank you for being here.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Hugs. She sounds like a special lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It truly was special.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for helping me through the last few days. I did ok if you call just lying around and not doing much doing ok. I was lucky to have mom for so long as so many of you and others lost their mothers way too young.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Have a lovely evening!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband doesn't want parole from me I'm the best thing that ever happened to him or so he says . Me I say I must have had a bang on the head sometime in my late teens no other explanation for saying I do ????


 Lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you and your husband have a great time Tami


We will thank you. We always do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


That's going to be pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh Julie so beautiful! Such talent! I'm sitting with the dogs and trying to do outlining of cross stitch. Have sinus issues today and not seeing clearly so a slow go. Take care and hugs to you!


Feel better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> 1pm and I have been on the go today. Got some muffins made for Gage for snacks for his lunch and a snack instead of junk food.????
> 
> ...


Hope Gage enjoys the school camp. It should be good for him. A couple of days to yourself- what will you do with yourself?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's going to be pretty!


Thanks, Tami.
I just hope it fits- or I'll be aiming for a second attempt!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I guess you had baking on the subconcious mind. I may need to bake later tonight, just have to figure out what I want to make that I have all the supplies to make.


We're still working on the giant ginger cookies and his sugar free cake. I'm making black bean chili tomorrow and was thinking of making some bread but he got a loaf of garlic bread today that should be great with it. Just as well since work got so busy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the Marla plumbing saga continues, good or bad, we do not yet know. lol
> Our plumber stopped by and he doesn't think she has a leak, couldn't see any signs of one, so he was going to call the City and see what's going on that they think she has a leak. So this episode is to be continued. lol Keeping fingers crossed that the city is wrong and Anthony is right.


Crossed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would it help if you could fill the bottle with sand or something like that, to give it some weight?


Good idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy with life this last several days. I hope you are all well. Thank you all for your support with your prayers recently. The aunt passed peacefully and was farewelled last Friday in Western Australia. Unfortunately, none of the family on the east coast could get to her farewell, due to lack of funds. Am maintaining contact with the 1 cousin I know well (seriously have no time for 2 of his brothers who are drug users)
> 
> ...


Good luck re the job. Prayers continue tot your niece. Sympathy re your aunt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We went and visited our friend, her son's are there taking care of her, and the other knitting group was there visiting also, so it was a good visit. Sandy is such a bright spirit, she's still got her sense of humor, said if she could get out of bed, when she was ready, she'd just crawl to the kitchen, one of the ladies asked her what she would do in there, she said, get into the drugs. lol
> They have her on a THC derivitive, so it's from cannabis, so we were all laughing about that. lol But she said time is short but there is still time, and she's at home surrounded by the friends and family that she loves and that loves her. Her son said that the docs and hospice said that she's in charge, I asked if they ever thought there was a time she wasn't. lol He just laughed, he knows his mom. lol
> I am trying hard to do her justice and not cry, I know she doesn't want tears, she wants laughter and joy, but the tears are hard to hold back, and being so soon after my aunt doesn't help any for sure. They brought her in her dammit doll, to wack people with, lolol, she said she had taken one to the Fort (she worked at the local historical site here) because they needed it, her son said that she'd actually climbed over her desk and chased one of her coworkers she was so mad once. lolol She's a tiny 70 year old spitfire. lol
> Okay, I think talking to you all about it helps, thank you for being here.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Tears are needed- but so is enjoying the time you have left with her whihc sound slike she is determined to do. She sure sounds a character.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Here is a baby blanket - I like it - simple but there is something about it that I like.
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/09/14/ridgeline-baby-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Ridgeline%20Baby%20Blanket%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients
> 
> ...


Simple but pretty. Way too much for me to spend on a hand wash only baby blanket!!!

How are your socks coming? I finally finished the pair for DH. Started a pair in Christmas colors for me, plus other stuff on the needles or hook!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a good time - where is it being held? --- sam


Wellington.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, just had the news of the expected twins birth. It was a couple of weeks ago and they are both doing well.
> The girl is named Abigail and boy is Harrison. Must try and pay them a visit when we can get together.


Congratulations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fall is upon us as you can see the red trees in the top left. Julie, loved your knitting. I also loved the creative lamp cashmeregrandma made. View from my driveway.


Beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sat for almost 2 hours in court when the court attorney called me out into the hall. He said the court offered to settle the issue for an $85 fine since I wasn't contesting it at all or I could wait about another 2 hours. I told him the situation and went ahead and settled for the $85 fine. Could have been more but definitely was less and my back and neck was hurting so much sitting on the hard benches I felt good just with the $85. He also said it was good that we had already put up the electric fence and video security system and that did go in our favor. It is now done. My baby Sydney now has a "record"....LOL. Attorney said if the neighbors ever did anythig else and if on video we would be protected for sure.


Glad it was a good outcome. Hope your back and neck are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS was telling me he bought something on Amazon that attracts spiders, they go inside & get stuck on sticky paper, I think.
> He bought it for his room at work, he had thought he got bit by something earlier this week but when he got home yesterday the "spots" had multiplied greatly & covered both legs instead of just his foot. His foot was even swollen & hurting, he went toER last night & they did a bunch of tests, had him back again today. They are thinking something viral, he's to go back next week for more tests, he said today his ankles & knees are aching, very weird.
> 
> DH is always on a mission to get them, we had lots if the fat black ones on the deck, he shoots them with brake cleaner, instant death???? We don't have any poisonous ones but I've seen some nasty bites when I was working so don't take chances, one woman had a cellulitis from the bite, lost a chunk the size of a baseball from her calf & needed skin grafts.


Healing prayers for your DS


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Is your DS anywhere near oak trees? I read where people are getting bit by something like chiggers that are in the trees. Sorry, can't remember exactly what. The bites itch and look like little blisters, if I'm remembering correctly. Something to check into.


Oak mites. Have them here too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Well, I'm in Baton Rouge tonight. Got here just before 2 edt. After the oil change, I got a load out of Fredrick, MD for FEMA coming down here. Usually never know what I may be hauling, I wondered if it had to do with the flooding. It did but very unexciting. Their informational brochures was the freight. Had plenty of time to get here with my five hour break. But, the psi light came on and then the check engine came on after I filled up with gas. Thought I had put the cap on tight. May have to buy a new one. After my break, headed out. 200 miles and stopped for breakfast. Took Lila out and noticed that my left rear tire was really low. Put air in and watched it the rest of the way. After delivery, went to a tire place (no Discount Tires here.) It had a hole in between the treads. Told me it wasn't fixable so told them to put the spare on. They didn't have the right tool to let the tire down and mine has come up missing. So they did patch it, telling me it would hold but to replace the tire when possible. Have road hazard on them. So next DT, I will be stopping.
> 
> ...


Safe driving. Hope you can get the tire replaced soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He will learn one day, hopefully. lol
> Now we have to cut the grass really short and turn off the sprinklers to see if there is a leak under the foundation. Keeping fingers crossed that there isn't, as the house is on a cement foundation, and if there is, it will mean jackhammering up her floors to about the middle of the house.


Hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Have a wonderful time with family. You are almost home. Home and family both are a definite YAY!!!


Sure is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am just remembering the lady who had the operation for breast cancer but I can't remember her name and I am wondering how she is doing. She was quite sore after her operation. If she reads this I hope she stops by and let's us know how she is doing.


BubbaLove? I've had her on my mind also, as well as a few other that I can't think of right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Tami.
> I just hope it fits- or I'll be aiming for a second attempt!


I'm sure it will fit nicely!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


Love how it's turning out Julie. Going to look beautiful on. Both I mean...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oak mites. Have them here too


These can also be present without actual oak trees and chiggers are a possibility. I am wondering, however, if it could be Lyme disease and think it would be a wise choice to have a Lyme disease test at your doctors. I am concerned that there is not only itching and redness, but also fever and aching with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bonnie --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice lamp, nice to have something unique.
> 
> I took a ceramics class many years ago & made lamps for my living room. The elephant I etched the outline into the base before it was fired, them just painted on the rest


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina said:


> That's because women are eternal optimists, Sam.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Fall is upon us as you can see the red trees in the top left. Julie, loved your knitting. I also loved the creative lamp cashmeregrandma made. View from my driveway.


Beautiful view you have from your driveway Joyce . We still have summer here although it was a misty autumnal morning when I took the dog out yesterday morning and the fog started coming in off the sea as we were driving home from the hospice last night and it's a real peasouper( foggy) out there now at 3.30 am


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stay safe kathy - hope you missed all the flooding. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Well, I'm in Baton Rouge tonight. Got here just before 2 edt. After the oil change, I got a load out of Fredrick, MD for FEMA coming down here. Usually never know what I may be hauling, I wondered if it had to do with the flooding. It did but very unexciting. Their informational brochures was the freight. Had plenty of time to get here with my five hour break. But, the psi light came on and then the check engine came on after I filled up with gas. Thought I had put the cap on tight. May have to buy a new one. After my break, headed out. 200 miles and stopped for breakfast. Took Lila out and noticed that my left rear tire was really low. Put air in and watched it the rest of the way. After delivery, went to a tire place (no Discount Tires here.) It had a hole in between the treads. Told me it wasn't fixable so told them to put the spare on. They didn't have the right tool to let the tire down and mine has come up missing. So they did patch it, telling me it would hold but to replace the tire when possible. Have road hazard on them. So next DT, I will be stopping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


They are gorgeous , beautiful colours


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mrsvette, when I travel I keep a damp cloth and breathe through that often to keep the nasal passages damp. I don't have it in front of my face the whole time, but enough to feel the moisture. Since doing this I don't get sick when I fly and I used to get sick every time. You could achieve the same thing with spraying the passages with water. Make sure it is boiled water or distilled if spraying it in the nose. I also take olive leaf extract, oil of oregano, and super echinacea with me on the trips and first sign of anything take this combination. Hope that helps you. Of course drinking water also when flying is so important.


I put lavendar on the damp cloth, I agree, keeping the damp cloth really makes a big difference. I also take wipes with me and wipe down the arms and table where I'm sitting just in case someone had a cold or something.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful view you have from your driveway Joyce . We still have summer here although it was a misty autumnal morning when I took the dog out yesterday morning and the fog started coming in off the sea as we were driving home from the hospice last night and it's a real peasouper( foggy) out there now at 3.30 am


Oh my, glad you arrived home safely. I can, however, picture a beautiful fog rolling in off the sea. You live in a beautiful place.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> at least it is over and it could have been worse. poor sydney - a rap sheet at his young age. lol --- sam


Glad it is now over Gwen and the fine was not to bad


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just watching House Hunters International, and they are in Perth Australia, looking for a place in the Serpentine Valley? She's from England, he's from New Zealand and they met in Perth, now they are moving back to Perth from New Zealand. I love seeing all the different places around you all even though I don't think anyone on the TP is from Perth it's still Aussie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice lamp, nice to have something unique.
> 
> I took a ceramics class many years ago & made lamps for my living room. The elephant I etched the outline into the base before it was fired, them just painted on the rest


Beautiful lamps Daralene and Bonnie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Picked those up at Simply Socks in Ft Wayne. Nice for pictures and I use them the first time I wash the socks. She sells online.


Dawn and I visited that store and bumped into Tami and her DH there. Wonderful store and they've helped me get more yarn to match what I bought that day. Love the blockers and am kicking myself for not buying a set of each size when a booth at Stitches was selling them at 1/2 price.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, so sorry there is so much turmoil for you. Big hug. 
Bonnie, thank you. I did good today on drive. We drove up into high meadow in Sierras. We found our special cedar tree and named her Linden, then drove down dirt road and found a group of Jeffrey pines near a stream, set up hammock, had picnic and chatted for an hour or two. So no exertion and much feeding the soul with nature.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We're still working on the giant ginger cookies and his sugar free cake. I'm making black bean chili tomorrow and was thinking of making some bread but he got a loaf of garlic bread today that should be great with it. Just as well since work got so busy.


I thought of making cornbread to eat hot with butter and molasses, but then found a small pecan pie that I had in the cupboard so had that instead. lol I may make a cake tomorrow,OH! I have a cake mix in the cupboard that David picked out a while back for me to make for his birthday, I'll pick up some cream cheese tomorrow and I'll make that and cream cheese frosting tomorrow for his birthday, since we won't be here on Sunday for it. Great idea, thanks Sorlenna, I wouldn't have thought of it if you hadn't said cake. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Crossed!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tears are needed- but so is enjoying the time you have left with her whihc sound slike she is determined to do. She sure sounds a character.


I have to say, I'm smiling more than crying when I think of her as she certainly is a character. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my, glad you arrived home safely. I can, however, picture a beautiful fog rolling in off the sea. You live in a beautiful place.


And I think you live in a beautiful area , beautiful mountain views .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, as Julie said, tears are natural release. We are happy to be here for you. Your friend sounds like a wonderful woman. Everyone needs at least one spitfire in their lives to remind us life is for living and enjoying and loving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, how clever, love the lamp.
Mel, glad Gave chose to go to camp.
Gwen, love the socks. Glad court behind you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love elephant lamp. You are a lady of many talents.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, you tell our Sam. Good one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, holy canoli, you do get around. Last I remember you were going down Jersey turnpike. Now Baton Rouge. Glad you got to see some autumn leaves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, healing energy for your DS. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've just been chatting to Julie and we were discussing pickled ginger which I had with some Sushi today. I have a recipe I will share with you for a vegetable pickle using a variety of crunchy Veges.

Mixed Vegetable Pickles.
10 metric cups of assorted Veges, e.g onion, beans, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, sweet bell peppers, asparagus, radish.
Cut Veges into bite size sticks or rounds. Put them in a pot cover with boiling water and blanch, stand for 5 minutes, remove from heat and spread out on trays to cool for one hour while you make brine syrup.
syrup
750ml white sugar
750ml White vinegar
2tsp salt
2.75litres water
Put these into a pot and heat slowly stirring until sugar dissolves, increase heat boil 5 minutes then let it go cold.
Pack veggie into jars cover with cooled syrup and seal. Leave in fridge at least one week for flavours to mature.
Keep in the fridge and use with cold cuts and salad.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:5am here so now that I have caught up I need to go to bed.???? 

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


Looks really nice Julie- the colour is so lovely, think I like it more each time I see it. Something special about hand dyed yarn when you know the dyer isn't there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder if it's mine and Cathy's rain?



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Fan!
> Dreary day here, and I really need to go out!!!!! (it's wet)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good fan - thanks for the recipe. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I've just been chatting to Julie and we were discussing pickled ginger which I had with some Sushi today. I have a recipe I will share with you for a vegetable pickle using a variety of crunchy Veges.
> 
> Mixed Vegetable Pickles.
> 10 metric cups of assorted Veges, e.g onion, beans, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, sweet bell peppers, asparagus, radish.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for bed. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am just remembering the lady who had the operation for breast cancer but I can't remember her name and I am wondering how she is doing. She was quite sore after her operation. If she reads this I hope she stops by and let's us know how she is doing.


I think you mean Jackie- BubbaLove , haven't heard from her for a while, she's foster mom to a little boy who must be about 10 months by now & was expecting a new grand baby so I hope she's just busy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> your beret is beautiful Julie . I'm halfway through knitting mine now
> A few rows beret a few rows sock and I've just realised I've knitted the buttonholes for the little coat on the wrong side
> Will have to remember to sort it out tomorrow


Have you knitted the other side? If not just do buttonholes on that as well. Sew the buttons over the holes on one. If the cardigan is neutral then the buttons can be swapped over for a child of the opposite gender. Also good for kitting when you don't what gender the baby will be. I think I've seen the suggestion that the buttons can be sewn onto a strip of fabric and simply buttoned into one side from the back and left there like that. No reason why you couldn't lightly tack the fabric down to stabilize it. even easier to change then replacing the buttons.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> These can also be present without actual oak trees and chiggers are a possibility. I am wondering, however, if it could be Lyme disease and think it would be a wise choice to have a Lyme disease test at your doctors. I am concerned that there is not only itching and redness, but also fever and aching with it.


Yes, I'm a little worried too & wondered about that. He described the spots as hives not the typical bulls eye rash of Lyme disease. He's been at work for 2 weeks up near Fort McMurray & at first thought something had bit his foot as that's where the spots started. I don't think the ticks that carry it are that far north. I will tell him to request the test


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful view you have from your driveway Joyce . We still have summer here although it was a misty autumnal morning when I took the dog out yesterday morning and the fog started coming in off the sea as we were driving home from the hospice last night and it's a real peasouper( foggy) out there now at 3.30 am


I hope you are back to bed for a while if you're up at 3:30. I hate driving in fog. Is the hospice far from you?
Seems we have the nice weather back for a few days now, daytime temperatures from 17-25/63-75 for the next week but it gets pretty cool at night, down to 3/37


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Here is a baby blanket - I like it - simple but there is something about it that I like.
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/09/14/ridgeline-baby-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Ridgeline%20Baby%20Blanket%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients
> 
> ...


not me Sam. I am doing one in wool but superwash. And nowhere near that price- and even better Vicky paid for it.
Well Elizabeth is now down for her afternoon nap. Usually about an hour but her half hour one was 75 minutes so maybe this one will be 1/2 hour!. Woke up really happy and delightful played happily in her room. I even got some knitting done sitting on the floor with her. She had a play with my yarn (for some reason Grandma took the actual knitting away. At this stage she doesn't mind things being taken from her- there is always something else worth examining instead).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm just watching House Hunters International, and they are in Perth Australia, looking for a place in the Serpentine Valley? She's from England, he's from New Zealand and they met in Perth, now they are moving back to Perth from New Zealand. I love seeing all the different places around you all even though I don't think anyone on the TP is from Perth it's still Aussie.


I watch that occasionally too. Interesting to see houses in other parts of the world, sometimes they're pretty " rustic" it amazes me some if the junk people pay big bucks for. DH & I laugh at how some people "must have" walk in closets, double sinks in the bathrooms & massive bedrooms "& how so many things that look just fine are so "dated" & must go


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maybe, so sorry there is so much turmoil for you. Big hug.
> Bonnie, thank you. I did good today on drive. We drove up into high meadow in Sierras. We found our special cedar tree and named her Linden, then drove down dirt road and found a group of Jeffrey pines near a stream, set up hammock, had picnic and chatted for an hour or two. So no exertion and much feeding the soul with nature.


Sounds like a great day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I've just been chatting to Julie and we were discussing pickled ginger which I had with some Sushi today. I have a recipe I will share with you for a vegetable pickle using a variety of crunchy Veges.
> 
> Mixed Vegetable Pickles.
> 10 metric cups of assorted Veges, e.g onion, beans, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, sweet bell peppers, asparagus, radish.
> ...


I've got some cukes & lots if carrots yet, I'll try that, thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have you knitted the other side? If not just do buttonholes on that as well. Sew the buttons over the holes on one. If the cardigan is neutral then the buttons can be swapped over for a child of the opposite gender. Also good for kitting when you don't what gender the baby will be. I think I've seen the suggestion that the buttons can be sewn onto a strip of fabric and simply buttoned into one side from the back and left there like that. No reason why you couldn't lightly tack the fabric down to stabilize it. even easier to change then replacing the buttons.


What a good idea


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sat for almost 2 hours in court when the court attorney called me out into the hall. He said the court offered to settle the issue for an $85 fine since I wasn't contesting it at all or I could wait about another 2 hours. I told him the situation and went ahead and settled for the $85 fine. Could have been more but definitely was less and my back and neck was hurting so much sitting on the hard benches I felt good just with the $85. He also said it was good that we had already put up the electric fence and video security system and that did go in our favor. It is now done. My baby Sydney now has a "record"....LOL. Attorney said if the neighbors ever did anythig else and if on video we would be protected for sure.


$85 sounds good to me. Maybe having a 'record' will encourage him to behave so it doesn't get added to. :sm02: And good to know that you will be protected if anything else happens and is caught on video.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Love the original lampstands. Maybe should work out how to do Daralenes for Brett! He loves wine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the house sells quickly-its a stressful time.
> Would be good if you could get up before hand- but you don't want to risk getting sick while the surgery's are going on. The family will have enough to worry about without you being sick, and you won't want to risk giving them anything.


I'm only 17 months older than next sister but they are loving calling me ancient now I have a Seniors Card.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> BubbaLove? I've had her on my mind also, as well as a few other that I can't think of right now.


Yes, I remembered her name when I was relaxing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful view you have from your driveway Joyce . We still have summer here although it was a misty autumnal morning when I took the dog out yesterday morning and the fog started coming in off the sea as we were driving home from the hospice last night and it's a real peasouper( foggy) out there now at 3.30 am


Oh my, that sounds like a very precarious drive in the fog. I see you aren't sleeping either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It truly was special.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for helping me through the last few days. I did ok if you call just lying around and not doing much doing ok. I was lucky to have mom for so long as so many of you and others lost their mothers way too young.
> 
> ...


I still have mine and she is 86 tomorrow- so will be going down to see her and having lunch with her and my sister (the one 17 months younger than me. This time next year she will ancient as well as she has just turned 59 Monday)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got some cukes & lots if carrots yet, I'll try that, thanks


I thought you might find it handy seeing you have lots of yummy Veges to harvest, cucumbers and zucchini work well too.
I've done it just with one vege too, bell peppers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maybe, so sorry there is so much turmoil for you. Big hug.
> Bonnie, thank you. I did good today on drive. We drove up into high meadow in Sierras. We found our special cedar tree and named her Linden, then drove down dirt road and found a group of Jeffrey pines near a stream, set up hammock, had picnic and chatted for an hour or two. So no exertion and much feeding the soul with nature.


So glad the drive and picnic were good. It sounds wonderful and especially great that you get out in nature even when you don't have the energy for a hike. Yes, feeding the soul with nature. I had a doctor from Tibet that prescribed getting outside in nature more!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, holy canoli, you do get around. Last I remember you were going down Jersey turnpike. Now Baton Rouge. Glad you got to see some autumn leaves.


First time I've heard the term holy canoli and love it!!! I'll be borrowing that one, and you are right about Kathy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that does sound good fan - thanks for the recipe. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm just watching House Hunters International, and they are in Perth Australia, looking for a place in the Serpentine Valley? She's from England, he's from New Zealand and they met in Perth, now they are moving back to Perth from New Zealand. I love seeing all the different places around you all even though I don't think anyone on the TP is from Perth it's still Aussie.


You are right Kaye- I'm the closest and it is a mere 28 hours driving (with no stops). And very little between Port Augusta and Perth. Port Augusta being only 3 1/2 hours drive from Adelaide.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you mean Jackie- BubbaLove , haven't heard from her for a while, she's foster mom to a little boy who must be about 10 months by now & was expecting a new grand baby so I hope she's just busy.


That would keep her busy for sure and positive things in her life, so that's wonderful. So glad you remembered that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> not me Sam. I am doing one in wool but superwash. And nowhere near that price- and even better Vicky paid for it.
> Well Elizabeth is now down for her afternoon nap. Usually about an hour but her half hour one was 75 minutes so maybe this one will be 1/2 hour!. Woke up really happy and delightful played happily in her room. I even got some knitting done sitting on the floor with her. She had a play with my yarn (for some reason Grandma took the actual knitting away. At this stage she doesn't mind things being taken from her- there is always something else worth examining instead).


I figure ;you just substitute your own yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I watch that occasionally too. Interesting to see houses in other parts of the world, sometimes they're pretty " rustic" it amazes me some if the junk people pay big bucks for. DH & I laugh at how some people "must have" walk in closets, double sinks in the bathrooms & massive bedrooms "& how so many things that look just fine are so "dated" & must go


I love watching these programs too and am amazed by the same things, however I love having double sinks. When we stay in a hotel now with one sink it is always so inconvenient. Mind you I was raised with 8 people in the house and one bathroom and one sink, but it's hard to go back now that I'm spoiled.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Love the original lampstands. Maybe should work out how to do Daralenes for Brett! He loves wine.


I got my bottle adapters from Amazon but you might be able to find them in a home supply company, those huge hardware stores. Sometimes you can find wine that matches the person, like the Jazz Fusion for a jazz musician. Perfect.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00067TUKI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/Upgradelights®-Shade-Adapters-Attaching-Finials/dp/B008LBY3JO/ref=pd_bxgy_201_img_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=E0MSPVH8R5WVD26GTXXS


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Fall is upon us as you can see the red trees in the top left. Julie, loved your knitting. I also loved the creative lamp cashmeregrandma made. View from my driveway.


That is an amazing view and right from your driveway. You must love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Talkative bunch the last couple days. Nice shawl, Julie. Am still working on my shawlette from Jimmy Beans. Loved the pattern on the socks. Had some yarn almost the same colors.
> 
> Glad to hear that some are feeling better. Healing thoughts to all who need them.
> 
> ...


I know how you must miss your niece. I remember that happening and hardly seems possible that was 2 years. Hugs dear friend. She was way too young.

Amazing socks. Are those so they can be worn with flip flops?

Ok, I'm getting off now. Night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Have you knitted the other side? If not just do buttonholes on that as well. Sew the buttons over the holes on one. If the cardigan is neutral then the buttons can be swapped over for a child of the opposite gender. Also good for kitting when you don't what gender the baby will be. I think I've seen the suggestion that the buttons can be sewn onto a strip of fabric and simply buttoned into one side from the back and left there like that. No reason why you couldn't lightly tack the fabric down to stabilize it. even easier to change then replacing the buttons.


I added stitches and knitted the button band all in together rather than separate . I'll figure something out probably be the week end before I have any time to myself , so it will have to wait


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are back to bed for a while if you're up at 3:30. I hate driving in fog. Is the hospice far from you?
> Seems we have the nice weather back for a few days now, daytime temperatures from 17-25/63-75 for the next week but it gets pretty cool at night, down to 3/37


Not far . It takes about 25 minutes on the motorway as long as we don't go when it's busy . We are hoping he is coming home on Friday so fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> not me Sam. I am doing one in wool but superwash. And nowhere near that price- and even better Vicky paid for it.
> Well Elizabeth is now down for her afternoon nap. Usually about an hour but her half hour one was 75 minutes so maybe this one will be 1/2 hour!. Woke up really happy and delightful played happily in her room. I even got some knitting done sitting on the floor with her. She had a play with my yarn (for some reason Grandma took the actual knitting away. At this stage she doesn't mind things being taken from her- there is always something else worth examining instead).


Sounds like you are having a wonderful day with Elizabeth


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love how it's turning out Julie. Going to look beautiful on. Both I mean...


Thank you, Lynnette! Got the beret all but finished now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks really nice Julie- the colour is so lovely, think I like it more each time I see it. Something special about hand dyed yarn when you know the dyer isn't there?


Thanks, Margaret.
It is really great when the dyer is happy to work to order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if it's mine and Cathy's rain?


Not likely! Boy Adelaide was wet today, it made our news!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. In addition to finding mom's handkerchief, I just found a little friendship card on the table in the kitchen that mom sent me years ago. She had a hard time showing her love and one time in the mail I got a card from her saying:
> Some Friendships Are for Always
> We've shared the kind of friendship
> That's grown deeper through the years
> ...


That is a very nice poem. Big Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, hope the floods don't do too much damage. California climate is like that. We have drought, then fires, then floods (soil can't absorb water, desert caliche) then just for interest earthquakes! We have had floods, here in town, and we are 15 miles from Sierras and pure desert, no creeks.


It is crazy isnt it?

Well I saw on the news tonight that my city had 22cm rain today.... Ummm it didnt rain all day here at my place! But yep about half the city got the rain and the other half nothing..... :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have a cistern?
> 
> I hope both you & Cathy don't have any problems with the flooding. Crazy how it's dried out one year & flooding the next, always seems to be feast or famine!


There will be no flooding at my house as I am at the top of a hill. :sm11: I imagine it will be only be a couple of months and everywhere will be so dry and brown again. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Saturday morning at crazy o'clock as Caren puts it. Then we will be home late Friday night because David's boss decided that since we'd probably be home Friday night, David could take a run on Saturday headed back to Michigan. Men!! David needs to learn to say, I'll let you know when I'll be home for sure and can head out instead of say "we'll probably be home ..."
> Oh well, it is what it is, won't be able to stop by my BFF's though to see her on the way home, but it is what it is.
> 
> Then Marla called to say she has a water leak between her house and the street, so she has to dig up her water lines and fix them, so she's calling our plumber now to see when he can get over to give her an estimate. We got the bad news that our knitting friend who had surgery for her cancer is now home and on hospice, the tumor started to grow again after a couple of weeks, and she decided she wasn't dying in a hospital bed, so her son's are with her. She had lost her husband less than two years ago from cancer, and it's been less than 8 weeks since diagnosis.
> What a month, I am keeping everyone in my prayers and positive energies I'm sending out. Group hug is in order I think today.


Oh no, sorry to hear about your friend. Group Hug is a great idea.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You have been busy, great that Gage has decided to give camp a chance, I hope he loves it.
> Cute hat, it's going to be really cute when you are done with it.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most of the tele marketers that phone have a thick east Indian accent, when DH answers even if he can understand he keeps saying I can't understand , one got so mad that he called DH an asshole & hung up, we didn't get anymore calls for several months, bonus.


 :sm24: Well done!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


Well done Julie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There is a daddy long legs fluttering around me, put the light on to catch it and spotted a big spider as well that's gone out the window but the daddy long legs has gone into hiding , if it has any sense it will stay in hiding as I might just flatten it instead of letting it back out
> Is it just me or are the spiders getting bigger


 :sm06: I think some of ours over here are bigger than they used to be!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It sure is, the mother didn't think she would be able to have babies after a miscarriage and other issues.
> She has identical twin brothers, so she certainly hit the jackpot with these precious babies.


Fantastic news! Aww, two babies. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> BubbaLove? I've had her on my mind also, as well as a few other that I can't think of right now.


That's who I was thinking too. Haven't heard from Agnes for a while either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad it is now over Gwen and the fine was not to bad


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sat for almost 2 hours in court when the court attorney called me out into the hall. He said the court offered to settle the issue for an $85 fine since I wasn't contesting it at all or I could wait about another 2 hours. I told him the situation and went ahead and settled for the $85 fine. Could have been more but definitely was less and my back and neck was hurting so much sitting on the hard benches I felt good just with the $85. He also said it was good that we had already put up the electric fence and video security system and that did go in our favor. It is now done. My baby Sydney now has a "record"....LOL. Attorney said if the neighbors ever did anythig else and if on video we would be protected for sure.


Well that's behind you now thank goodness. Poor Sydney. Have the bad neighbours gone yet?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS was telling me he bought something on Amazon that attracts spiders, they go inside & get stuck on sticky paper, I think.
> He bought it for his room at work, he had thought he got bit by something earlier this week but when he got home yesterday the "spots" had multiplied greatly & covered both legs instead of just his foot. His foot was even swollen & hurting, he went toER last night & they did a bunch of tests, had him back again today. They are thinking something viral, he's to go back next week for more tests, he said today his ankles & knees are aching, very weird.
> 
> DH is always on a mission to get them, we had lots if the fat black ones on the deck, he shoots them with brake cleaner, instant death???? We don't have any poisonous ones but I've seen some nasty bites when I was working so don't take chances, one woman had a cellulitis from the bite, lost a chunk the size of a baseball from her calf & needed skin grafts.


 :sm06: :sm06: Good heavens!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not far . It takes about 25 minutes on the motorway as long as we don't go when it's busy . We are hoping he is coming home on Friday so fingers crossed


Everything crossed here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A quick jump in here as I've to leave to pick Luke up from nursery in 5 minutes. Managed to get all my holiday washing done, and out and dried too, so now I've just got a huge pile of ironing to do! Must go...TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice lamp, nice to have something unique.
> 
> I took a ceramics class many years ago & made lamps for my living room. The elephant I etched the outline into the base before it was fired, them just painted on the rest


Very clever! I couldnt draw an elephant to save myself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I do know that when he gives up like that He is really sick- he keeps going until he can't. So He is not a Man Flu man. I might whinge about the house but He is working hard on it as well as working while I sit around and don't do much. So I am blessed to have such a good man who puts up with my complaints. Rarely complains when I don't get things done-I would be getting really angry with me I was him!


Good to hear he is feeling better than he was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Julie!


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wonder if it's mine and Cathy's rain?


 :sm19: I hope there is no more for at least a few days....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> not me Sam. I am doing one in wool but superwash. And nowhere near that price- and even better Vicky paid for it.
> Well Elizabeth is now down for her afternoon nap. Usually about an hour but her half hour one was 75 minutes so maybe this one will be 1/2 hour!. Woke up really happy and delightful played happily in her room. I even got some knitting done sitting on the floor with her. She had a play with my yarn (for some reason Grandma took the actual knitting away. At this stage she doesn't mind things being taken from her- there is always something else worth examining instead).


It sounds like you and her had a good day together! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am wondering about Margaret?, Cathy, our news had footage of bad flooding in Adelaide.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not far . It takes about 25 minutes on the motorway as long as we don't go when it's busy . We are hoping he is coming home on Friday so fingers crossed


I have everything crossed. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering about Margaret?, Cathy, our news had footage of bad flooding in Adelaide.


It looks like she posted about 6 hours ago which would be about 4 this afternoon. I think she is ok. She didnt mention any danger of her place flooding.

I am not worried at this stage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks like she posted about 6 hours ago which would be about 4 this afternoon. I think she is ok. She didnt mention any danger of her place flooding.
> 
> I am not worried at this stage.


Good- can't remember, was it today she was spending time with her sister and their Mum?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A quick jump in here as I've to leave to pick Luke up from nursery in 5 minutes. Managed to get all my holiday washing done, and out and dried too, so now I've just got a huge pile of ironing to do! Must go...TTYL.


Hopefully the house elf will get it all done while you are out ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:20pm and a quick check in. Dishes are put away. Paperwork is all done and ready to deliver to the school. Will be volunteering with snack program at the school. Both my friend and I are across the street so we figure why not????

Going to the dollar store with friend and her mom in a bit. Not for anything specific but just to get out.

Have a counselor appt for Gage at 330 this afternoon and them karate at 630. I think I will be exhausted tonight. Lol.???? 

Check in later.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I still have mine and she is 86 tomorrow- so will be going down to see her and having lunch with her and my sister (the one 17 months younger than me. This time next year she will ancient as well as she has just turned 59 Monday)


Happy birthday to your mom &'have a good trip & visit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not far . It takes about 25 minutes on the motorway as long as we don't go when it's busy . We are hoping he is coming home on Friday so fingers crossed


I'll cross mine too, it would be nice for him & your family to get some more time at home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is crazy isnt it?
> 
> Well I saw on the news tonight that my city had 22cm rain today.... Ummm it didnt rain all day here at my place! But yep about half the city got the rain and the other half nothing..... :sm06: :sm19:


OMG, that's a lot, hope people didn't get their homes flooded. I'm glad it missed you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you, wow, you lived in Tibet! When? For how long.? Why? My doctor is Sri Lankan and a Buddhist, she will Rx a mantra.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I use lavender oil to go to sleep. But, I can't figure how you could bring small bottle of lavender oil thru airport security.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, glad you live atop a hill. Yes, we can get rain like that too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Somehow I don't think you could ever stink.


Good of you to say. :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat is finished. ???? ???? ????


Very nice - does look like a pumpkin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My telly knitting, the last couple of nights:
> 
> It is to go with the Waiting for rain shawl I finished a few days ago.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What I've been doing since my supplies came in.
> 
> I had made this before but not sure I. Posted photos then. The lamp got knocked over and I had to replace the light bulb adaptor.


Great idea and you'll always remember the time you drank it when you look at it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kathy. The website didn't have the sock thingy but I ended up buying 3 skeins of sock yarn for Christmas/birthday presents to make!


kehinkle said:


> Picked those up at Simply Socks in Ft Wayne. Nice for pictures and I use them the first time I wash the socks. She sells online.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn and I visited that store and bumped into Tami and her DH there. Wonderful store and they've helped me get more yarn to match what I bought that day. Love the blockers and am kicking myself for not buying a set of each size when a booth at Stitches was selling them at 1/2 price.


I would love to go back again. It is a great store and helpful staff. Best part? Meeting Dawn and Jeanette!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I thought of making cornbread to eat hot with butter and molasses, but then found a small pecan pie that I had in the cupboard so had that instead. lol I may make a cake tomorrow,OH! I have a cake mix in the cupboard that David picked out a while back for me to make for his birthday, I'll pick up some cream cheese tomorrow and I'll make that and cream cheese frosting tomorrow for his birthday, since we won't be here on Sunday for it. Great idea, thanks Sorlenna, I wouldn't have thought of it if you hadn't said cake. :sm24:


Have a safe trip and tell David happy birthday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've thought about doing that (the bets); we all have our guesses for sure! And even when we go to the vets someone adds in something else as she grows. Last visit she was 32 lbs. Super long legs.


Poledra65 said:


> We did one of those for Marla's foster dog, it's so fun to find out. Our friend did one on their dog and they tooks bets as to what all their friends thought first then they saw who had the closest guess when the results came back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yum! Both sound delicious. Recipes?


Lurker 2 said:


> Banking, banking- had to be done! But I now have the supplies to make the Ginger Biscuits I posted, and some more Amaretti biscuits. So there is baking in my immediate future!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a set from knitpicks but haven't used them yet.


Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite a long haul, good you've got the tire fixed until you can get to the right place..
> I think I've seen those sock blockers at KnitPicks, maybe slightly different.
> 
> Well, time to get off here & knit for a while, I'm about 1/2 done the cowl from the workshop, it's pretty easy & I think will look good when done. I want it done so I can get back to my Christmas gifts


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I remembered her name when I was relaxing.


Yes. And Spider and Caren and someone else I thought of last night and can't remember now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your DH's sinus infection clears up quickly. Those can be miserable.


darowil said:


> When I left at 7 this morning He was feeling much better. A combination I suspect of of antibiotics and my suggestion that he slept with his raised so the sinuses could drain. At Vicky's now expecting Elizabeth to wake soon-her morning sleep is usually 1/2 hour and that is how long she has been down for. Will see how David is I might take her over to visit Granddad for a while. Not very happy this morning- had just got used to Mum being away when she was there again so now she needs to get used to it again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't done any socks; you might mean Kathy. I did just order some sock yarn from the store she visits in Indiana.


sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, how clever, love the lamp.
> Mel, glad Gave chose to go to camp.
> Gwen, love the socks. Glad court behind you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds yummy.


Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I've just been chatting to Julie and we were discussing pickled ginger which I had with some Sushi today. I have a recipe I will share with you for a vegetable pickle using a variety of crunchy Veges.
> 
> Mixed Vegetable Pickles.
> 10 metric cups of assorted Veges, e.g onion, beans, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, sweet bell peppers, asparagus, radish.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't seen them or heard them. Don't know if they still are there and just subdued or now gone. As long as they don't bother me, my animals, and my property I don't care.



sugarsugar said:


> Well that's behind you now thank goodness. Poor Sydney. Have the bad neighbours gone yet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How nice of you to volunteer with the snack program at Gage's school. I was working when both of mine were that age and so missed being able to do that. I did one year take a personal leave day so I could do a party in the classroom. Always envied the moms that could do that.


gagesmom said:


> 9:20pm and a quick check in. Dishes are put away. Paperwork is all done and ready to deliver to the school. Will be volunteering with snack program at the school. Both my friend and I are across the street so we figure why not????
> 
> Going to the dollar store with friend and her mom in a bit. Not for anything specific but just to get out.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Me by "Linden" our ancient cedar tree.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Me by "Linden" our ancient cedar tree.


Great photo of yourself and hopefully your were enjoying your hike.

Gosh that cedar looks really old, do you have any idea how old it is? Wonder if it's as old as me, lol!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't seen them or heard them. Don't know if they still are there and just subdued or now gone. As long as they don't bother me, my animals, and my property I don't care.


Hopefully they truly have gone Gwen, I myself would like to know for sure so that I'd not have to worry too much about Sydney or myself. Thankfully I have wonderful neighbors. My friends who have just sold, their soon to be ex neighbors of 18+ years have turned into the neighbors from Hell, sad, really sad. I'm happy they are soon leaving and will be begin a new chapter in their lives. They are still looking for their new home, am hoping they phone soon to tell me that they have.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

kiwifrau, thank you. Sorry, I have no idea but I know it is older than my age and my twin sisters age put together, 148, so I know it is older than you, humorous lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fall is upon us as you can see the red trees in the top left. Julie, loved your knitting. I also loved the creative lamp cashmeregrandma made. View from my driveway.


What a beautiful view!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I made some for a friend of DD1. Did a heel but left the toes open. Did 2x2 ribbing on both ends. Have a pic, will post


Colourful socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yum! Both sound delicious. Recipes?


I am fairly sure I've posted both, within the last 3 weeks... summary time?

*Found them both!*

Tomorrow my cookery experiment will be dairy free 
Amaretti Cookies
180g Almond meal
¾ cup caster sugar
1/3 cup plain flour
2 egg whites
½ tspn vanilla extract
Preheat oven to 170*C. In a large bowl, combine all the ingredients, until fully mixed.
Shape single tablespoonfuls of mixture into balls and place on two baking trays lined with baking paper. Gently press each ball to flatten. Bake for 20 minutes or until golden. Cool completely before serving.

The Amaretti Cookies are on page 1 of the first Tea Party while Sam was in Seattle.

Lynnette (kiwifrau) has asked that I post my Chinese Ginger Biscuit recipe- the reason I had been hunting for lard- Thanks Fan for your sleuthing work!

1 lb flour (450g)
8 oz lard (225g)
8 oz caster sugar (250g)
a few drops of almond essence
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1 heaped tablespoon ginger (preferably in syrup , but crystalised will do)
1 egg
slivers of ginger

Rub together flour, baking powder and lard, add caster sugar and chopped ginger, then egg beaten with essence. 
Make into 16 - 20 balls, press on the slivers of ginger, two to each biscuit (cookie).
Bake approximately 20 minutes 325*F. (160*C)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great photo of yourself and hopefully your were enjoying your hike.
> ...


ditto


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He got out of the fence and neighbors reported it. This happened in July and you have to go to court; can't just pay the fine.


I didn't know you had that kind of a law that you could be fined if the dog is off your property. That's awful. Was it your terrible neighbours that reported it?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing I am up-to-date, ha! Very busy also very tired, today at least is a day for myself I don't need to go to my friends place to oversee his house renovations. The stair installer has to drive nearly 3 hours one way to collect the lower steps from the manufacturer. Have been reading all the posts but not able to answer on his Notebook as I never remember what my password is, lol! Excuses, excuses, then till I'm home again, done whatever needs to be done in my home I'm so tired I go to bed. 

Not sleeping well at all lately, hopefully I will find out sometime next week what the problem with my leg is. Oh dear this is an on going situation for me, never in a million years thought I'd have these problems in my old age but then again who does. Nothing serious I'm guessing or hoping at least. Beginning of this year my knee kept giving out, then lots of night cramps, oh yes I know, I know too much red wine, lol. Ha! Not really only drink red wine for special meals or occasions as I know it does give me cramps so prefer to drink a glass of white wine.
Took myself into the ER Tuesday or actually Wednesday morning at 2am as I just couldn't sleep with the pain and I'd even taken an Advil. 
Made sure they hadn't expired as I so seldom take any pain medication. I was treated and home again within an hour, amazing, I was so surprised as I thought I'd be in there for at least 4 hours. The ER doctor told me it's "Thrombophlebitis", had blood work done yesterday, X-Rays and Ultrasound will be done Saturday Morning. Then the Doctor will be able to hopefully see if that is the case or whatever, should know by end of next week. So, like many others on KTP I'm also waiting for results to see what's going on with this old lady.

Man, that saying of hmm! not sure how it goes but something like "Old age isn't for Sissy's". Ha! you can say that again!

Enough of me, I shall be like the battery ad of the pink bunny - "I'll just keep going and going".

Hurrah! My daughter is coming tomorrow, so will find out all about her trip to Holland, Belgium and Germany, am truly looking forward to this.

Hugs to All, time for a late lunch, then waiting for a man to pickup a nearly new mattress that I'm giving away as I've bought a new one.
Catch you all later and enjoy your day or evening..


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS was telling me he bought something on Amazon that attracts spiders, they go inside & get stuck on sticky paper, I think.
> He bought it for his room at work, he had thought he got bit by something earlier this week but when he got home yesterday the "spots" had multiplied greatly & covered both legs instead of just his foot. His foot was even swollen & hurting, he went toER last night & they did a bunch of tests, had him back again today. They are thinking something viral, he's to go back next week for more tests, he said today his ankles & knees are aching, very weird.
> 
> DH is always on a mission to get them, we had lots if the fat black ones on the deck, he shoots them with brake cleaner, instant death???? We don't have any poisonous ones but I've seen some nasty bites when I was working so don't take chances, one woman had a cellulitis from the bite, lost a chunk the size of a baseball from her calf & needed skin grafts.


That doesn't sound good, Bonnie. Hope they will get to the root of the problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Amazing I am up-to-date, ha! Very busy also very tired, today at least is a day for myself I don't need to go to my friends place to oversee his house renovations. The stair installer has to drive nearly 3 hours one way to collect the lower steps from the manufacturer. Have been reading all the posts but not able to answer on his Notebook as I never remember what my password is, lol! Excuses, excuses, then till I'm home again, done whatever needs to be done in my home I'm so tired I go to bed.
> 
> Not sleeping well at all lately, hopefully I will find out sometime next week what the problem with my leg is. Oh dear this is an on going situation for me, never in a million years thought I'd have these problems in my old age but then again who does. Nothing serious I'm guessing or hoping at least. Beginning of this year my knee kept giving out, then lots of night cramps, oh yes I know, I know too much red wine, lol. Ha! Not really only drink red wine for special meals or occasions as I know it does give me cramps so prefer to drink a glass of white wine.
> Took myself into the ER Tuesday or actually Wednesday morning at 2am as I just couldn't sleep with the pain and I'd even taken an Advil.
> ...


Enjoy your catch up with DD!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll cross mine too, it would be nice for him & your family to get some more time at home


He's coming home just having trouble sorting the portable oxygen bottles out , hopefully they will be delivered to his house tomorrow morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's coming home just having trouble sorting the portable oxygen bottles out , hopefully they will be delivered to his house tomorrow morning


I do hope there is no bungling that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. And Spider and Caren and someone else I thought of last night and can't remember now.


I'm going to try and get in touch with Caren to see how everything is going . Last I heard James was going to visit this month


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Enjoy your catch up with DD!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Well, I'm in Baton Rouge tonight. Got here just before 2 edt. After the oil change, I got a load out of Fredrick, MD for FEMA coming down here. Usually never know what I may be hauling, I wondered if it had to do with the flooding. It did but very unexciting. Their informational brochures was the freight. Had plenty of time to get here with my five hour break. But, the psi light came on and then the check engine came on after I filled up with gas. Thought I had put the cap on tight. May have to buy a new one. After my break, headed out. 200 miles and stopped for breakfast. Took Lila out and noticed that my left rear tire was really low. Put air in and watched it the rest of the way. After delivery, went to a tire place (no Discount Tires here.) It had a hole in between the treads. Told me it wasn't fixable so told them to put the spare on. They didn't have the right tool to let the tire down and mine has come up missing. So they did patch it, telling me it would hold but to replace the tire when possible. Have road hazard on them. So next DT, I will be stopping.
> 
> ...


Good thing that you saw the low tire. Hope you were able to get a new one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Me by "Linden" our ancient cedar tree.


Lovely picture Joy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Here you go Sam and to all you others who were looking for sock patterns to wear with flip flops. A pattern was requested by another KPer so I've just copied and pasted an answer.
Not sure if I could wear them, but maybe great for those of you who can.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-split-toe-sock-worked-from-toe-up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope there is no bungling that!


Poor DIL has been trying to get it sorted all week . Finally the sister at the hospice said she would get in touch with everyone and sort it out . Told DIL that if it wasn't there tomorrow morning she would be banging heads together 
She looks as if she could too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Amazing I am up-to-date, ha! Very busy also very tired, today at least is a day for myself I don't need to go to my friends place to oversee his house renovations. The stair installer has to drive nearly 3 hours one way to collect the lower steps from the manufacturer. Have been reading all the posts but not able to answer on his Notebook as I never remember what my password is, lol! Excuses, excuses, then till I'm home again, done whatever needs to be done in my home I'm so tired I go to bed.
> 
> Not sleeping well at all lately, hopefully I will find out sometime next week what the problem with my leg is. Oh dear this is an on going situation for me, never in a million years thought I'd have these problems in my old age but then again who does. Nothing serious I'm guessing or hoping at least. Beginning of this year my knee kept giving out, then lots of night cramps, oh yes I know, I know too much red wine, lol. Ha! Not really only drink red wine for special meals or occasions as I know it does give me cramps so prefer to drink a glass of white wine.
> Took myself into the ER Tuesday or actually Wednesday morning at 2am as I just couldn't sleep with the pain and I'd even taken an Advil.
> ...


Hope you can finally get some answers to what the problem is with your leg 
And have a fantastic catch up with your daughter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor DIL has been trying to get it sorted all week . Finally the sister at the hospice said she would get in touch with everyone and sort it out . Told DIL that if it wasn't there tomorrow morning she would be banging heads together
> She looks as if she could too ????


Oh my goodness gracious me, poor DIL probably is tearing her hair out already.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture Joy


Thank you. Praying D.S. can come home and oxygen tanks get sorted out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beautiful cedar tree. It would make a wonderful model for a watercolor. So glad you are in the picture as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this pixie baby hat - it's a free download. --- sam

http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2016/09/free-pattern-pick-fancy-pixie-baby-hat.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea margaret - i will remember that one. --- sam



darowil said:


> Have you knitted the other side? If not just do buttonholes on that as well. Sew the buttons over the holes on one. If the cardigan is neutral then the buttons can be swapped over for a child of the opposite gender. Also good for kitting when you don't what gender the baby will be. I think I've seen the suggestion that the buttons can be sewn onto a strip of fabric and simply buttoned into one side from the back and left there like that. No reason why you couldn't lightly tack the fabric down to stabilize it. even easier to change then replacing the buttons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those people need to get a life. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I watch that occasionally too. Interesting to see houses in other parts of the world, sometimes they're pretty " rustic" it amazes me some if the junk people pay big bucks for. DH & I laugh at how some people "must have" walk in closets, double sinks in the bathrooms & massive bedrooms "& how so many things that look just fine are so "dated" & must go


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Me by "Linden" our ancient cedar tree.


Great photo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Amazing I am up-to-date, ha! Very busy also very tired, today at least is a day for myself I don't need to go to my friends place to oversee his house renovations. The stair installer has to drive nearly 3 hours one way to collect the lower steps from the manufacturer. Have been reading all the posts but not able to answer on his Notebook as I never remember what my password is, lol! Excuses, excuses, then till I'm home again, done whatever needs to be done in my home I'm so tired I go to bed.
> 
> Not sleeping well at all lately, hopefully I will find out sometime next week what the problem with my leg is. Oh dear this is an on going situation for me, never in a million years thought I'd have these problems in my old age but then again who does. Nothing serious I'm guessing or hoping at least. Beginning of this year my knee kept giving out, then lots of night cramps, oh yes I know, I know too much red wine, lol. Ha! Not really only drink red wine for special meals or occasions as I know it does give me cramps so prefer to drink a glass of white wine.
> Took myself into the ER Tuesday or actually Wednesday morning at 2am as I just couldn't sleep with the pain and I'd even taken an Advil.
> ...


I hope your leg is better soon, if it's really thrombophlebitis ( a blood clot) I don't think thy should be waiting so long to find out, that can be serious if a piece breaks off. Take care,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the age of "running children." some days it seems heidi is constantly on the go taking everyone here and there - it is worse in summer with ball games but still a lot of running all year around - added a new one - flag football practice. the boys do love their sports. i think running goes along with having children. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:20pm and a quick check in. Dishes are put away. Paperwork is all done and ready to deliver to the school. Will be volunteering with snack program at the school. Both my friend and I are across the street so we figure why not????
> 
> Going to the dollar store with friend and her mom in a bit. Not for anything specific but just to get out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor DIL has been trying to get it sorted all week . Finally the sister at the hospice said she would get in touch with everyone and sort it out . Told DIL that if it wasn't there tomorrow morning she would be banging heads together
> She looks as if she could too ????


I hope they get it sorted, your poor son & DIL have enough to deal with without fighting to get supplies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wear it around your neck as a necklace. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I use lavender oil to go to sleep. But, I can't figure how you could bring small bottle of lavender oil thru airport security.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy and i were there once - great store - wouldn't mind going back sometime. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I would love to go back again. It is a great store and helpful staff. Best part? Meeting Dawn and Jeanette!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - i forgot - HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVID - hope he felt well enough to enjoy it. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Have a safe trip and tell David happy birthday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great photo of you joy - looks like it was a perfect day to be out in nature. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Me by "Linden" our ancient cedar tree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea it is older than all of our ages put together. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> kiwifrau, thank you. Sorry, I have no idea but I know it is older than my age and my twin sisters age put together, 148, so I know it is older than you, humorous lady.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tone of healing energy your way lynnette - hopefully you can get the help you need quickly. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Amazing I am up-to-date, ha! Very busy also very tired, today at least is a day for myself I don't need to go to my friends place to oversee his house renovations. The stair installer has to drive nearly 3 hours one way to collect the lower steps from the manufacturer. Have been reading all the posts but not able to answer on his Notebook as I never remember what my password is, lol! Excuses, excuses, then till I'm home again, done whatever needs to be done in my home I'm so tired I go to bed.
> 
> Not sleeping well at all lately, hopefully I will find out sometime next week what the problem with my leg is. Oh dear this is an on going situation for me, never in a million years thought I'd have these problems in my old age but then again who does. Nothing serious I'm guessing or hoping at least. Beginning of this year my knee kept giving out, then lots of night cramps, oh yes I know, I know too much red wine, lol. Ha! Not really only drink red wine for special meals or occasions as I know it does give me cramps so prefer to drink a glass of white wine.
> Took myself into the ER Tuesday or actually Wednesday morning at 2am as I just couldn't sleep with the pain and I'd even taken an Advil.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - just a suggestion - ask the hospice if it is possible to have a concentrator at hope - it makes it's own oxygen - and since he isn't running around it would work perfectly - i am always connected to mine - granted - you will need a couple of bottles for the trip home and back but it would be nice if you could hook up to a concentrator when you are home. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He's coming home just having trouble sorting the portable oxygen bottles out , hopefully they will be delivered to his house tomorrow morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks - in my files already. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Here you go Sam and to all you others who were looking for sock patterns to wear with flip flops. A pattern was requested by another KPer so I've just copied and pasted an answer.
> Not sure if I could wear them, but maybe great for those of you who can.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-split-toe-sock-worked-from-toe-up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you.
Bonnie. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, ????????, I bet you are correct, it might be older than our collective ages. Just know I like to hug her. By the way, forgot to say I love Jeffrey pines too. Their bark smells like vanilla.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - just a suggestion - ask the hospice if it is possible to have a concentrator at hope - it makes it's own oxygen - and since he isn't running around it would work perfectly - i am always connected to mine - granted - you will need a couple of bottles for the trip home and back but it would be nice if you could hook up to a concentrator when you are home. --- sam


he has one of them Sam and some large bottles of oxygen but it's the portable bottles he needs as you say to get him home and if he needs to go anywhere


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. And Spider and Caren and someone else I thought of last night and can't remember now.


I miss GrandmaPaula too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to try and get in touch with Caren to see how everything is going . Last I heard James was going to visit this month


Thanks! Hope all is well


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor DIL has been trying to get it sorted all week . Finally the sister at the hospice said she would get in touch with everyone and sort it out . Told DIL that if it wasn't there tomorrow morning she would be banging heads together
> She looks as if she could too ????


Hope it is sorted by now. The hospice we have for mom takes care of everything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome to the age of "running children." some days it seems heidi is constantly on the go taking everyone here and there - it is worse in summer with ball games but still a lot of running all year around - added a new one - flag football practice. the boys do love their sports. i think running goes along with having children. --- sam


I think you are right. My rule was they could do things during the school year, but once school was out and they were n vacation so was I! I did enough running my brother to practice and ball games after I got my license. I didn't want to run all summer with my kids. That's how they got to go on trips in the summer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I miss GrandmaPaula too.


I do too. They are doing well. She tries to read every day, just doesn't have time to post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up again. Using Ada on my phone. DD came down and got the tent set up then went home to get some things that wouldn't fit and pick up DGS. I kept Arriana. Good thing we have the golf cart with us! We have done a lot of riding! She is finally playing with her toys. She has been good except for yelling at me one time. Found out real quick that grandpa and I wouldn't put up with that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I thought of making cornbread to eat hot with butter and molasses, but then found a small pecan pie that I had in the cupboard so had that instead. lol I may make a cake tomorrow,OH! I have a cake mix in the cupboard that David picked out a while back for me to make for his birthday, I'll pick up some cream cheese tomorrow and I'll make that and cream cheese frosting tomorrow for his birthday, since we won't be here on Sunday for it. Great idea, thanks Sorlenna, I wouldn't have thought of it if you hadn't said cake. :sm24:


It all sounds good! I've been sitting smelling the chili cook all day and my stomach is grumbling at me to eat but it's still too early for supper!

Happy birthday to David!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, ????????, I bet you are correct, it might be older than our collective ages. Just know I like to hug her. By the way, forgot to say I love Jeffrey pines too. Their bark smells like vanilla.


I love cedars--their smell brings back good memories (we used to get a cedar tree each year from the family place as a Christmas tree, for one). I have a small cedar box my daddy gave me--I don't even put anything in it, just open it and breathe it in once in a while. LOL I am not fond of junipers, however, as I am allergic. I don't think I've ever encountered a Jeffrey pine; I'll have to try and remember it if we go that way again and find one. I just love trees in general!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this pixie baby hat - it's a free download. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2016/09/free-pattern-pick-fancy-pixie-baby-hat.html


Thanks, Sam, that's cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think you are right. My rule was they could do things during the school year, but once school was out and they were n vacation so was I! I did enough running my brother to practice and ball games after I got my license. I didn't want to run all summer with my kids. That's how they got to go on trips in the summer.


Here there isn't really any sports during summer holidays except swimming lessons & that used to be ur holiday, we would camp at the lake for 2 weeks while the kids took lessons, they loved it! Me not so much, always too much to catch up at home one the weekends, usually went back to work for a rest up????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love cedars--their smell brings back good memories (we used to get a cedar tree each year from the family place as a Christmas tree, for one). I have a small cedar box my daddy gave me--I don't even put anything in it, just open it and breathe it in once in a while. LOL I am not fond of junipers, however, as I am allergic. I don't think I've ever encountered a Jeffrey pine; I'll have to try and remember it if we go that way again and find one. I just love trees in general!


I'm not crazy about the smell of cedar, it makes me think of rodents????????, my niece used cedar shavings in the gerbils cages & I don't like anything that resembles a rat????

We have lots of spruce around here & jackpine in the Forrest, some have cedar shrubs but they don't survive in my yard


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You can sure tell fall is here, the flies n the house are driving me nuts, they do the buzzzz, thing in the windows???? 
I've been digging potatoes today, got about 10 - 5 gallon pails hauled in & will do some more tomorrow. Surprise surprise, I think I planted too many????, I will fill a few boxes to donate to the food banks, Ronald McDonald house & the church supper, then the rest can either stay in the ground or some ambitious person can have them for the digging, m gettng too old to dig & deliver to people who won't do for themselves.
Just catching up here while I get a drink & get the ambition to hit the shower????, still need to run to town before supper

The geese have been going over steadily all day, I hope that doesn't mean winter will be here soon, nice to hear them but not what their presence means.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, I love you have a cedar box from your dad. I'd do the same as you and open it just for the smell. My grandma had a cedar chest at the foot of her bed. Loved the smell since I was a kid. I, too, love all trees. Appreciate them even more now that I've lived on desert for 35 years.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sorry your association with cedar is rats. But totally understand. Smells, like music, can bring back so many memories.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture Joy! I love Linden; so much character exudes from it.


sassafras123 said:


> Me by "Linden" our ancient cedar tree.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DUH....sorry Julie....my brain has been mostly off lately. I've copied them and filed them in my recipe folder. I probably have them there already too. LOL Thanks for posting again.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly sure I've posted both, within the last 3 weeks... summary time?
> 
> *Found them both!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes to both questions. In fact, if your dog is barking too much you can be reported, if you have a dog on a chain/leash run that is fastened to a tree or stake in the ground you can be reported (not allowed here!). The only time you can have your dog off leash is in a fenced yard or a community "leash free" fenced area. We have a "leash free" area at one of the parks near our house commonly referred to as the dog park. Unfortunately it is being remodeled and the temporary leash free fenced area does not have water or shade. The general park does have nice trails through the woods though and you can take your dogs there IF you have them on a leash.


budasha said:


> I didn't know you had that kind of a law that you could be fined if the dog is off your property. That's awful. Was it your terrible neighbours that reported it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Swedenme said:


> Hope you can finally get some answers to what the problem is with your leg
> And have a fantastic catch up with your daughter


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will be so glad when it gets cooler here. I rarely make chili when it is hot and do so love it. Same with spaghetti.


Sorlenna said:


> It all sounds good! I've been sitting smelling the chili cook all day and my stomach is grumbling at me to eat but it's still too early for supper!
> 
> Happy birthday to David!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy or boy did the house sell quickly! Good news for sure!



mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was naughty today....went to Michaels because they had the Caron Cakes on sale for $4.59. Somehow way too many ended up in my car....weeeeee! Also yesterday got a new phone. Not the newest Iphone 7 but an 6 something or other. So glad to be back on an iphone. I was not overly pleased with the samsung over time. Spent this afternoon putting together a new "journal" with all my passwords and ids; actually made two of them. One for my purse and one for the house. I printed each website, id, and password on address labels and put them in the journals with abc tabs. Will be much easier than trying to remember them. I had it before but had scribbled out and made changes so much it was pretty messy. This way I just update the computer file and reprint or hand write on the label and stick it over the old. Whoa....me getting organized????...I must be coming down with something!!! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those bottles are a pain in the butt - i know - i had to use them for a while. hated them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> he has one of them Sam and some large bottles of oxygen but it's the portable bottles he needs as you say to get him home and if he needs to go anywhere


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news mrsvette - another checkmark on your "todo" list. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy or boy did the house sell quickly! Good news for sure!


My head is still spinning! Sounded like a good day for you too! Nice to hear Caron cakes wanted a good home. Congrats on new phone. I'll get a 6 one of these days as they're easier to see. Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news mrsvette - another checkmark on your "todo" list. --- sam


Thanks Sam! Hope you're feeling much better too! Hugs!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will be so glad when it gets cooler here. I rarely make chili when it is hot and do so love it. Same with spaghetti.


Our high was 75F...right on my comfort border! Below that is chilly to me. Tonight's low expected to be 51 and cooler tomorrow. I'll have to get out the long pants soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Another beautiful day here but we've. Been told that rain and more rain are on the way. Went to the shop bought two small washing up bowls I've been looking for . Came home went to my job then came home , made dinner, had shower did laundry and am now shattered. Prayers for all in need. All take care.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea, Gwen. I have mine scribbled (the ones I don't use often), and since I have to change some periodically, I'm often wrong!

The chili was good if I say so myself.

I'd like to try the Caron Cakes but was afraid I'd miss them (originally they were going to be a limited time thing, but I saw an article saying the company is going to make more, so I might get some later). I'll have to see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


That is great news, Joan!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> My head is still spinning! Sounded like a good day for you too! Nice to hear Caron cakes wanted a good home. Congrats on new phone. I'll get a 6 one of these days as they're easier to see. Hugs!


Wowee! Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DUH....sorry Julie....my brain has been mostly off lately. I've copied them and filed them in my recipe folder. I probably have them there already too. LOL Thanks for posting again.


Well you did have other matters on your mind!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would love to go back again. It is a great store and helpful staff. Best part? Meeting Dawn and Jeanette!


It was so much fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That sounds like a great idea, Gwen. I have mine scribbled (the ones I don't use often), and since I have to change some periodically, I'm often wrong!
> 
> The chili was good if I say so myself.
> 
> I'd like to try the Caron Cakes but was afraid I'd miss them (originally they were going to be a limited time thing, but I saw an article saying the company is going to make more, so I might get some later). I'll have to see.


I got a couple of them and pulled them apart to see the color changes. The color runs are very long and pretty consistent so if you figure out the number of stitches that uses up the full color run, you'll get some nice stripes. The color changes are very abrubt. Most of each succeeding color run is about the same length as the first one so will continue in striped design - once in awhile, though, you may have to cut and splice to get the next color to start at the next row. If you don't care about exact striping or abrupt changes, it's very nice yarn and it's very soft and a very good bargai especially when on sale for around $4.50. There are now all kinds of epattern books that have designs specifically for this yarn. Worth a try.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

What a busy week. I read some as I can but not much time to comment. Matthew has started working on his next drawing. This is another Dianna photograph that Matthew has been wanting to draw for more than a year. I think it will be this year's Christmas card.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just recently purchased a new blender/food processor where I can make smoothies, frozen drinks and soups. I made a pineapple/mango/strawberry/spinach smoothie for breakfast and just now had some fresh homemade cream of broccoli soup for dinner. Both were delicious. I can see me utilizing this machine everyday. The little Ninja blender will be going to GoodWill.

I was at the company where I've been consulting almost a year now to finish up so odds and ends (still not completely done as still waiting on some answers) and met with the new Vice President. She has come up with a plan to keep me there for a few more months with some pretty fun sounding activities. I'm mulling it over, but will probably do it---my caveat is that it has to be more manageable in my time requirements; no more of these 40+ hours per week of work commitments because I was working on things with deadlines. The new activities will be more research, project management and back room expertise and all that sounds much better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> My head is still spinning! Sounded like a good day for you too! Nice to hear Caron cakes wanted a good home. Congrats on new phone. I'll get a 6 one of these days as they're easier to see. Hugs!


Congratulations to you on the house. I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> sending tone of healing energy your way lynnette - hopefully you can get the help you need quickly. --- sam


Tx Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a busy week. I read some as I can but not much time to comment. Matthew has started working on his next drawing. This is another Dianna photograph that Matthew has been wanting to draw for more than a year. I think it will be this year's Christmas card.


Great beginning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just recently purchased a new blender/food processor where I can make smoothies, frozen drinks and soups. I made a pineapple/mango/strawberry/spinach smoothie for breakfast and just now had some fresh homemade cream of broccoli soup for dinner. Both were delicious. I can see me utilizing this machine everyday. The little Ninja blender will be going to GoodWill.
> 
> I was at the company where I've been consulting almost a year now to finish up so odds and ends (still not completely done as still waiting on some answers) and met with the new Vice President. She has come up with a plan to keep me there for a few more months with some pretty fun sounding activities. I'm mulling it over, but will probably do it---my caveat is that it has to be more manageable in my time requirements; no more of these 40+ hours per week of work commitments because I was working on things with deadlines. The new activities will be more research, project management and back room expertise and all that sounds much better.


processor sounds good!
It is hard when they want so many hours from you, I am sure.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


Good Luck hope all goes perfectly for you. Will be such a relief for you when it's SOLD.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I knew you would love Linden and hug her if you could.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are these for sandals?


The lady wears flip flops mostly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, lucky your with yarn scoop.
Joan, coup! Great news.
Martina, hope you get some rest.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle, always enjoy hearing about your travels. Especially with all the truckers on my side of the family. My niece and her DH started their own business and it sure is hard getting reliable people to drive. She used to partner with her DH when they worked for someone else. Now she is doing the scheduling of the drivers and only drives when they don't have anyone else to drive for them. It is for Federal Express.


That's why I don't want to put on another van. I saw the problems the guy I drove for in the beginning had with his other drivers. No work ethics, mostly. Not a difficult job except for the waiting. What do they have drivers in, semis, straight trucks or vans?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's off to another great start!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up again. Using Ada on my phone. DD came down and got the tent set up then went home to get some things that wouldn't fit and pick up DGS. I kept Arriana. Good thing we have the golf cart with us! We have done a lot of riding! She is finally playing with her toys. She has been good except for yelling at me one time. Found out real quick that grandpa and I wouldn't put up with that.


Ha, ha! I'm still laughing at her yelling at you, ha!! Testing, testing to see how far she can get away with whatever with Grandma & Grandpa..... Didn't we all do this when we were young......... Some things never change do they.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> stay safe kathy - hope you missed all the flooding. --- sam


No flooding now; just the aftermath of the damages done. Debris from gutted building on the side of the road. Where I delivered is across the street from where they are collecting the debris and processing it, however they do that. Hard to see so many businesses closed and empty houses. Few restaurants are open near the Pilot truck stop. They are operating out of a trailer and portapotty trailers. No showers, food other than snacks and coffee are available. Don't know if this remodel is due to the flooding or if it had already been planned as they are redoing some of the older stops. The flooding affected a wide area down here. I drove about 20 miles northwest of here yesterday and saw the same conditions. Rained a bit today but nothing major. It will take a while, but I'm sure the people down here will bounce back from this. Mother Nature hasn't beaten them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was naughty today....went to Michaels because they had the Caron Cakes on sale for $4.59. Somehow way too many ended up in my car....weeeeee! Also yesterday got a new phone. Not the newest Iphone 7 but an 6 something or other. So glad to be back on an iphone. I was not overly pleased with the samsung over time. Spent this afternoon putting together a new "journal" with all my passwords and ids; actually made two of them. One for my purse and one for the house. I printed each website, id, and password on address labels and put them in the journals with abc tabs. Will be much easier than trying to remember them. I had it before but had scribbled out and made changes so much it was pretty messy. This way I just update the computer file and reprint or hand write on the label and stick it over the old. Whoa....me getting organized????...I must be coming down with something!!! LOL


Good idea Gwen, must take the time and do the same. Actually have a page with passwords etc on, BUT when I've forgotten a PW I need to get into that site to retrieve it, BUT again if I've forgotten the PW I can't get into it anyway. Oh dear, old age is the pits".


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Goodness I've had to edit and edit, time for a GOOD nights sleep, (I hope) catch you all tomorrow.
Hugs to ALL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


Great news to have your house sold so quickly, one less thing to worry about. Is the house in New Jersey or Florida?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just recently purchased a new blender/food processor where I can make smoothies, frozen drinks and soups. I made a pineapple/mango/strawberry/spinach smoothie for breakfast and just now had some fresh homemade cream of broccoli soup for dinner. Both were delicious. I can see me utilizing this machine everyday. The little Ninja blender will be going to GoodWill.
> 
> I was at the company where I've been consulting almost a year now to finish up so odds and ends (still not completely done as still waiting on some answers) and met with the new Vice President. She has come up with a plan to keep me there for a few more months with some pretty fun sounding activities. I'm mulling it over, but will probably do it---my caveat is that it has to be more manageable in my time requirements; no more of these 40+ hours per week of work commitments because I was working on things with deadlines. The new activities will be more research, project management and back room expertise and all that sounds much better.


Congratulations on the new job opportunity, hope it works out.

Did you buy a Vitamix machine? My friend has one & uses it tons.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Matthew's off to another great start!


He sure has.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried 2 new things for supper tonight. 
I had 2 plants of edame beans in the garden, enough beans for 1 meal only but they were really good so next year I will plant more, always nice when I have sucess with one of my garden experiments???? I also tried to grow navy beans but our season isn't long enough.
I made this new meat dish with moose burger, another sucess

http://www.canadianliving.com/food/quick-and-easy/recipe/mozzarella-stuffed-and-mini-meat-loaves?utm_campaign=273118_Canadian_Living_Food_Newsletter_September_14,_2016_B&utm_medium=email&utm_source=canadian-living_Food-All_Users


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, I hope the job works out to be everything you want. You deserve it, you have helped that company way beyond your first assignment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I watch that occasionally too. Interesting to see houses in other parts of the world, sometimes they're pretty " rustic" it amazes me some if the junk people pay big bucks for. DH & I laugh at how some people "must have" walk in closets, double sinks in the bathrooms & massive bedrooms "& how so many things that look just fine are so "dated" & must go


Yes, I love how some of the people go to Great Britain, Asia, or other places that typically don't have huge refrigerators the way we do here in the US and just don't know how they will get on with such a tiny one. lol Or in Asia where they want a truly Asian experience but then complain about no oven, they don't cook with ovens in most Asian countries, why would they have ovens. lol And yes, they don't understand that in most European countries a closet is considered a room and they were or are taxed based on the number of rooms, so have wardrobes instead. I spend a lot of time rolling my eyes at people or laughing at their ignorance about the country of which they are moving to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You are right Kaye- I'm the closest and it is a mere 28 hours driving (with no stops). And very little between Port Augusta and Perth. Port Augusta being only 3 1/2 hours drive from Adelaide.


I'm always amazing how large Australia is, and how like the US, the diversity of the landscape and nature in general. I had to look up to see and the Continental U.S. and Australia are just about the same size.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love watching these programs too and am amazed by the same things, however I love having double sinks. When we stay in a hotel now with one sink it is always so inconvenient. Mind you I was raised with 8 people in the house and one bathroom and one sink, but it's hard to go back now that I'm spoiled.


And I can honestly say that I really hate only having one bathroom, but there are worse things. lol Yes, it's really hard to go back once you get used to having double sinks or two bathrooms.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really god bonnie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried 2 new things for supper tonight.
> I had 2 plants of edame beans in the garden, enough beans for 1 meal only but they were really good so next year I will plant more, always nice when I have sucess with one of my garden experiments???? I also tried to grow navy beans but our season isn't long enough.
> I made this new meat dish with moose burger, another sucess
> 
> http://www.canadianliving.com/food/quick-and-easy/recipe/mozzarella-stuffed-and-mini-meat-loaves?utm_campaign=273118_Canadian_Living_Food_Newsletter_September_14,_2016_B&utm_medium=email&utm_source=canadian-living_Food-All_Users


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, have to be up early, hair appointment, then go get David' paycheck and pick up a couple things at the store, then home. I'll try to get caught up tomorrow, I'm only 9 pages behind now, so we'll see. Saturday we are off on our adventure, I'll have wifi at the hotel, so I'll be able to stay in contact, just have to decide if I'm taking my tablet or laptop, probably tablet, but we'll see. 
Have a good night all. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost midnight and I am caught up.

Slept really well last night but dragged my rear end all day. 

Greg dropped off 2 loads of boxes today. That makes 4 loads this week. Got more of my yarn so I am over the moon.

Ended up canceling the counselor tonigjt. Was just too much for me. Almost had a panic attack thinking how wil i get there and back and all before karate and fit supper in there. So it is rescheduled for next Thursday during school hours. 

Karate went really well and I even saw Gage smile a few times. It is more physical activity then he thought or is used to but I think he truly enjoys it. He faced a fear(somewhat) tonight. He climbed the stairs attached to the side of the church. He was scared but he did it. He waved from the top and then hurried right back down.

Goodnight all. see you in the morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

adventure? what kind of an adventure are you planning? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, have to be up early, hair appointment, then go get David' paycheck and pick up a couple things at the store, then home. I'll try to get caught up tomorrow, I'm only 9 pages behind now, so we'll see. Saturday we are off on our adventure, I'll have wifi at the hotel, so I'll be able to stay in contact, just have to decide if I'm taking my tablet or laptop, probably tablet, but we'll see.
> Have a good night all.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can sure tell fall is here, the flies n the house are driving me nuts, they do the buzzzz, thing in the windows????
> I've been digging potatoes today, got about 10 - 5 gallon pails hauled in & will do some more tomorrow. Surprise surprise, I think I planted too many????, I will fill a few boxes to donate to the food banks, Ronald McDonald house & the church supper, then the rest can either stay in the ground or some ambitious person can have them for the digging, m gettng too old to dig & deliver to people who won't do for themselves.
> Just catching up here while I get a drink & get the ambition to hit the shower????, still need to run to town before supper
> 
> The geese have been going over steadily all day, I hope that doesn't mean winter will be here soon, nice to hear them but not what their presence means.


Shops here were selling a type of light weight netting curtain with magnets down the middle that you fix above doorways and can easily walk through and magnets pull the opening shut after you . One shop sold them very cheaply so I got a couple it meant that we could leave the doors wide open and mishka could go in and out no problem and no flies could get in perfect 
We have had the geese flying over for a while now but summer has still been lingering another beautiful day yesterday although the fog did roll back in again come late evening


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, hope you have a great holiday.
Melody, I'm glad Gage us enjoying karate.

I had a note from Jackie- Bubba Love ,tonight, she's been very busy with family & her foster baby. She's been reading along when she has time. She has a new grandson too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


Yippee that is good news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will be so glad when it gets cooler here. I rarely make chili when it is hot and do so love it. Same with spaghetti.


That's funny as when we were sat with son last evening he was asking if his brothers and dad wanted to go round this evening and watch the football and then asked his wife if she could make chilli as apparently she makes the best chilli ever .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> What a busy week. I read some as I can but not much time to comment. Matthew has started working on his next drawing. This is another Dianna photograph that Matthew has been wanting to draw for more than a year. I think it will be this year's Christmas card.


Beautiful as always Mathew . Looks like it will be a fun Christmas card .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just recently purchased a new blender/food processor where I can make smoothies, frozen drinks and soups. I made a pineapple/mango/strawberry/spinach smoothie for breakfast and just now had some fresh homemade cream of broccoli soup for dinner. Both were delicious. I can see me utilizing this machine everyday. The little Ninja blender will be going to GoodWill.
> 
> I was at the company where I've been consulting almost a year now to finish up so odds and ends (still not completely done as still waiting on some answers) and met with the new Vice President. She has come up with a plan to keep me there for a few more months with some pretty fun sounding activities. I'm mulling it over, but will probably do it---my caveat is that it has to be more manageable in my time requirements; no more of these 40+ hours per week of work commitments because I was working on things with deadlines. The new activities will be more research, project management and back room expertise and all that sounds much better.


Good luck with the new job and work hours Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried 2 new things for supper tonight.
> I had 2 plants of edame beans in the garden, enough beans for 1 meal only but they were really good so next year I will plant more, always nice when I have sucess with one of my garden experiments???? I also tried to grow navy beans but our season isn't long enough.
> I made this new meat dish with moose burger, another sucess
> 
> http://www.canadianliving.com/food/quick-and-easy/recipe/mozzarella-stuffed-and-mini-meat-loaves?utm_campaign=273118_Canadian_Living_Food_Newsletter_September_14,_2016_B&utm_medium=email&utm_source=canadian-living_Food-All_Users


Glad you had some success Bonnie . Mini meat loaves sound interesting think I will take a look


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great holiday.
> Melody, I'm glad Gage us enjoying karate.
> 
> I had a note from Jackie- Bubba Love ,tonight, she's been very busy with family & her foster baby. She's been reading along when she has time. She has a new grandson too.


How wonderful Jackie congratulations


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats jackie on the new grandson - enjoy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great holiday.
> Melody, I'm glad Gage us enjoying karate.
> 
> I had a note from Jackie- Bubba Love ,tonight, she's been very busy with family & her foster baby. She's been reading along when she has time. She has a new grandson too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for bed. doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon - then to the license bureau for new driver's license and two new handicap parking placards - one for each of the vehicles i drive - that way i don't need to remember to take it with me. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Oh the joy ( not ) I'm getting ready to set off for the hospice. While the journey is not long it's along what I call our version of spaghetti junction with double roundabouts and traffic lights , do any other countries have traffic lights on motorways ? through a heavy industrial area/ retail area . Lots of heavy goods vehicles , plus this time of the morning it's very busy with people traveling to work and now it's just decided to absolutely pour down , the rain is bouncing 
Oh well it could be worse At least I'm not a cyclist


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


Great news! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not likely! Boy Adelaide was wet today, it made our news!


Yes it was- saw a paper today- one of the main roads into a section of the hills was so badly washed out that it is going to take months to repair. Around 80 houses flooded but no reports of injury or death which is good.Had a drive by the beach today- very dirty looking water from the huge amount coming down the rivers and also stirring up the water. And more rain forecast for next week, hopefully not as much. But they are giving our sandbags in a number of areas as they are very concerned about the potential for more flooding.

David is no better so I have made an appointment for him to see the doctor again tomorrow. After 3 days of antibiotics he should be picking up by now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that's a lot, hope people didn't get their homes flooded. I'm glad it missed you


OOPS..... it should have said 22mm NOT cm! Sorry. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't seen them or heard them. Don't know if they still are there and just subdued or now gone. As long as they don't bother me, my animals, and my property I don't care.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on the new job opportunity, hope it works out.
> 
> Did you buy a Vitamix machine? My friend has one & uses it tons.


Not a Vitamix, but an imitator (Dash Chef Series) that I got on a closeout deal - and for what I'm using it for, it's more than powerful enough. It didn't even sputter when I made the smoothie with frozen pineapple, frozen mango and frozen strawberries with about a cup of apple juice to get it moving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, I hope the job works out to be everything you want. You deserve it, you have helped that company way beyond your first assignment.


It's still going to be a consulting assignment so I want it to be as flexible as possible. Should be very interesting as this is a company going through a lot of growth. The VP has already brought on 2 other consultants to do some of the things that I was helping with last year - plus there are 2 more staff members than there was this time last year so there are at least other people to offload to whereas there wasn't last year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I love how some of the people go to Great Britain, Asia, or other places that typically don't have huge refrigerators the way we do here in the US and just don't know how they will get on with such a tiny one. lol Or in Asia where they want a truly Asian experience but then complain about no oven, they don't cook with ovens in most Asian countries, why would they have ovens. lol And yes, they don't understand that in most European countries a closet is considered a room and they were or are taxed based on the number of rooms, so have wardrobes instead. I spend a lot of time rolling my eyes at people or laughing at their ignorance about the country of which they are moving to.


It's interesting, isn't it? One of my past lives' jobs was to administer the HR policies for expatriates. We had several companies on retainer whose main assignments were to help with culture changes, housing, schools for children, language, tax, etc. It was very interesting!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Me by "Linden" our ancient cedar tree.


That is a lovely photo of you. And wow that is some tree! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh the joy ( not ) I'm getting ready to set off for the hospice. While the journey is not long it's along what I call our version of spaghetti junction with double roundabouts and traffic lights , do any other countries have traffic lights on motorways ? through a heavy industrial area/ retail area . Lots of heavy goods vehicles , plus this time of the morning it's very busy with people traveling to work and now it's just decided to absolutely pour down , the rain is bouncing
> Oh well it could be worse At least I'm not a cyclist


That commute doesn't sound like fun at all. We have several "express" roads which have traffic lights that go through some of our industrial areas. There are frontage roads to either side of the express lanes. Generally, they do keep the traffic moving quite a bit faster than the regular streets which are controlled via four-way stop signs. We don't have a lot of roundabouts in our area, but more and more are being put in with the new construction.

Thinking of you today and sending hugs and prayers. I hope the oxygen situation got straightened out and that your family got to enjoy some time together with the football and chili meal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it was- saw a paper today- one of the main roads into a section of the hills was so badly washed out that it is going to take months to repair. Around 80 houses flooded but no reports of injury or death which is good.Had a drive by the beach today- very dirty looking water from the huge amount coming down the rivers and also stirring up the water. And more rain forecast for next week, hopefully not as much. But they are giving our sandbags in a number of areas as they are very concerned about the potential for more flooding.
> 
> David is no better so I have made an appointment for him to see the doctor again tomorrow. After 3 days of antibiotics he should be picking up by now.


Yes, it usually only takes 12 hours or so to start feeling better. I hope the doctor is able to prescribe something to knock out the sinus infection. Hope the flooding doesn't get any worse. I've seen the destruction it causes when our nearby river flooded nearly 30 years ago and streets and houses up to 2 blocks from us were flooded and had to evacuate. Our sump pump was going constantly, but sometimes there's just no where for the water to go. We had sandbags all up and down our street to channel the water to the retention ponds. The cities along the river have since built a huge wall all the way along the area where the flooding had been happening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your leg is better soon, if it's really thrombophlebitis ( a blood clot) I don't think thy should be waiting so long to find out, that can be serious if a piece breaks off. Take care,


RE Kiwifrau..... Take care from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


Wow, that was quick! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm always amazing how large Australia is, and how like the US, the diversity of the landscape and nature in general. I had to look up to see and the Continental U.S. and Australia are just about the same size.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost midnight and I am caught up.
> 
> Slept really well last night but dragged my rear end all day.
> 
> ...


Well done Gage! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great holiday.
> Melody, I'm glad Gage us enjoying karate.
> 
> I had a note from Jackie- Bubba Love ,tonight, she's been very busy with family & her foster baby. She's been reading along when she has time. She has a new grandson too.


Thanks for the update.... congratulations Bubba Love on your new grandson! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes it was- saw a paper today- one of the main roads into a section of the hills was so badly washed out that it is going to take months to repair. Around 80 houses flooded but no reports of injury or death which is good.Had a drive by the beach today- very dirty looking water from the huge amount coming down the rivers and also stirring up the water. And more rain forecast for next week, hopefully not as much. But they are giving our sandbags in a number of areas as they are very concerned about the potential for more flooding.
> 
> David is no better so I have made an appointment for him to see the doctor again tomorrow. After 3 days of antibiotics he should be picking up by now.


Sorry to hear that David isnt any better yet. There is quite a lot of flooding around your State and mine I see. Yes I saw that we have more coming next week. Hopefully not so much and no more damage.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That commute doesn't sound like fun at all. We have several "express" roads which have traffic lights that go through some of our industrial areas. There are frontage roads to either side of the express lanes. Generally, they do keep the traffic moving quite a bit faster than the regular streets which are controlled via four-way stop signs. We don't have a lot of roundabouts in our area, but more and more are being put in with the new construction.
> 
> Thinking of you today and sending hugs and prayers. I hope the oxygen situation got straightened out and that your family got to enjoy some time together with the football and chili meal.


RE Sonja.... and ditto from me. Hugs and take care.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great news to have your house sold so quickly, one less thing to worry about. Is the house in New Jersey or Florida?


It's the first house I moved into here in Florida last September.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

BubbaLove, miss your posts. Love to see pic of your foster baby.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sorry Davis isn't feeling better yet. Healing energy sent his way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> The lady wears flip flops mostly.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost midnight and I am caught up.
> 
> Slept really well last night but dragged my rear end all day.
> 
> ...


Good on you Gage for facing that fear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it was- saw a paper today- one of the main roads into a section of the hills was so badly washed out that it is going to take months to repair. Around 80 houses flooded but no reports of injury or death which is good.Had a drive by the beach today- very dirty looking water from the huge amount coming down the rivers and also stirring up the water. And more rain forecast for next week, hopefully not as much. But they are giving our sandbags in a number of areas as they are very concerned about the potential for more flooding.
> 
> David is no better so I have made an appointment for him to see the doctor again tomorrow. After 3 days of antibiotics he should be picking up by now.


Hopefully it doesn't happen.
Sorry to hear David is not responding to the treatment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> OOPS..... it should have said 22mm NOT cm! Sorry. :sm19:


I wondered...! The cm measurement is nearly a year's average for us. Glad it was mm!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, tell Gage good job.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good on you, Gage. 

Margaret, hope David feels better very soon.

Sonja, hope your DS got his chili. Football and chili sounds like a good guy bonding experience. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15 am here on Fall fair weekend here in Fergus. The sun is shining but it chilly here. It will warm up through the day. 

Hoping the doctor prescribes something stronger for Davids sinus infection. I am prone to them and hate hate hate having one. The Las seriously horrible one I had my face swelled so bad and I was asked by the hospital if I had taken any trauma to my face. My lip split from all the swelling almost all on my left side. Took three different doses of antibiotics and a week off work to start feeling normal again. 

Going to get started with the baking while it is still cool out. Will open windows while baking so it doesn't get to hot in here. 

Progress on my latest Marianna Mel knit. 

Now to do the sleeves then a matching hat

Enjoy and I will check in later on


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all my dear friends from near and far. It has been ages since I have connected with you all. And I know I am way behind on what is happening in your lives. I am sure there has been highs and lows but knowing you all I know you have weathered them together. 
I hope you remember me, I love in the USA and in a northern state by Canada, North Dakota. This site and has helped me through many sleepless nights of worries and concerns. 
I will try to update you on where my energy has been these past few months. 
After my brother in laws death in mid January my husband and I have spent as much time as we can helping my sister and her son get things under control. Her son and only child graduated in May from HS so now she is alone. This past week she had to put her long time companion, her golden retriever to sleep, that again was very hard for her and us, he was such a gentle soul and so good for her after her husbands death. 
Then the first of May my husband came home from work not feeling well and it was concerning so that began a month of tests to reveal a pitituary tumors that was very large and needed to come out.so we made the decision to go to the Mayo clinic in Minnesota because it is so close to us. So out it came in June and was very successful. So he is doing great. One more checkup to make sure it is not growing back. 
I was busy it seemed with care giving and working and of course the plantar fasciitis was not helping, and I was getting very tired of the pain and all the sales goals and commissions. It has been a great position for me to use my creativity but I was so tired of the bickering and you all know how it can go at work. So two weeks ago I resigned and it has been wonderful. The left foot is back to normal, the right foot is still not coming around bit I am hoping so in time.
I did just start a Part time as needed position at a nearby( and I mean close) hospital. I will be patient sitting and I only have to work 30 hours a MONTH. This way I will be around people and still helping others but not on my feet. And will have more time for family.
So that brings you up to date on me and I pray all is well with all of you and should be able to keep up now. 
Please PM me with any updates I should know. Hugs to all, Linda


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

P.S. Gage was flabbergasted last night. He didn't understand why so many people were proud of him and encouraging to him after climbing the stairs. I said to him anything you face and challenge to do with your fears is always going to make people proud of you. He just smiled and smiled and smiled. So thank you all????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Of course we remember you Spider. You are ktp family. ☺❤

Life happens and it may not always be pleasant. But we get through it and I am happy you are back here with us. ????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am here on Fall fair weekend here in Fergus. The sun is shining but it chilly here. It will warm up through the day.
> 
> Hoping the doctor prescribes something stronger for Davids sinus infection. I am prone to them and hate hate hate having one. The Las seriously horrible one I had my face swelled so bad and I was asked by the hospital if I had taken any trauma to my face. My lip split from all the swelling almost all on my left side. Took three different doses of antibiotics and a week off work to start feeling normal again.
> 
> ...


Oh how adorable Melody! You really can get outfits done so quickly. Glad you slept well too! Glad to see pic of "super" Gage and that he likes karate class! What will you be baking? Have a great day! Hugs to you and Gage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all my dear friends from near and far. It has been ages since I have connected with you all. And I know I am way behind on what is happening in your lives. I am sure there has been highs and lows but knowing you all I know you have weathered them together.
> I hope you remember me, I love in the USA and in a northern state by Canada, North Dakota. This site and has helped me through many sleepless nights of worries and concerns.
> I will try to update you on where my energy has been these past few months.
> After my brother in laws death in mid January my husband and I have spent as much time as we can helping my sister and her son get things under control. Her son and only child graduated in May from HS so now she is alone. This past week she had to put her long time companion, her golden retriever to sleep, that again was very hard for her and us, he was such a gentle soul and so good for her after her husbands death.
> ...


Great to hear from you, Linda. It sounds like you are making good decisions- and glad DH is okay after the scare. Life down here is drama free (has been for a while) we are just warming up into Spring.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all my dear friends from near and far. It has been ages since I have connected with you all. And I know I am way behind on what is happening in your lives. I am sure there has been highs and lows but knowing you all I know you have weathered them together.
> I hope you remember me, I love in the USA and in a northern state by Canada, North Dakota. This site and has helped me through many sleepless nights of worries and concerns.
> I will try to update you on where my energy has been these past few months.
> After my brother in laws death in mid January my husband and I have spent as much time as we can helping my sister and her son get things under control. Her son and only child graduated in May from HS so now she is alone. This past week she had to put her long time companion, her golden retriever to sleep, that again was very hard for her and us, he was such a gentle soul and so good for her after her husbands death.
> ...


Good to hear from you!!! Sounds like a very busy time, but that it's beginning to settle down soon.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all my dear friends from near and far. It has been ages since I have connected with you all. And I know I am way behind on what is happening in your lives. I am sure there has been highs and lows but knowing you all I know you have weathered them together.
> I hope you remember me, I love in the USA and in a northern state by Canada, North Dakota. This site and has helped me through many sleepless nights of worries and concerns.
> I will try to update you on where my energy has been these past few months.
> After my brother in laws death in mid January my husband and I have spent as much time as we can helping my sister and her son get things under control. Her son and only child graduated in May from HS so now she is alone. This past week she had to put her long time companion, her golden retriever to sleep, that again was very hard for her and us, he was such a gentle soul and so good for her after her husbands death.
> ...


Morning Linda! I'm new to tea party and still trying to gather info on all. You truly had and have lots to deal with this year. Praying right foot comes back and so glad DH is doing so well! Hugs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> P.S. Gage was flabbergasted last night. He didn't understand why so many people were proud of him and encouraging to him after climbing the stairs. I said to him anything you face and challenge to do with your fears is always going to make people proud of you. He just smiled and smiled and smiled. So thank you all????


I know exactly how he feels --- and really applaud him for doing it.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Got more good news that inspection on old house is scheduled for Monday. Full speed ahead!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Mel and Julie, glad to be back. Rainy day today. It really looks like a fall day even though we have had a great summer and not any cool days really yet. 
Going to bake Apple bars today to bring to a church dinner tonight we are invited to. So it should smell good around here today. Then hope to crochet some. A lot of projects have piled up lately.
And I need another cup of coffee to really get moving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Linda, you have had a challenging year. Glad DH is doing better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sweet sweater. Love the wisdom you shared with Gage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh the joy ( not ) I'm getting ready to set off for the hospice. While the journey is not long it's along what I call our version of spaghetti junction with double roundabouts and traffic lights , do any other countries have traffic lights on motorways ? through a heavy industrial area/ retail area . Lots of heavy goods vehicles , plus this time of the morning it's very busy with people traveling to work and now it's just decided to absolutely pour down , the rain is bouncing
> Oh well it could be worse At least I'm not a cyclist


Hope you have a god day with your son. Safe travels

Probably 40 years ago they got rid of those roundabouts here, thank goodness, I hated them, no one ever seems to know where they are to go but last time we were in Edmonton, we came upon 4 of them???? Apparently they are the new fad???? 
In Lloydminster the Yellowhead highway, one of the main cross Canada roads goes right through the centre of the city with lights every few blocks, it's always busy & at rush hour, downright nuts! It must really get on the nerves of truckers who go through often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it was- saw a paper today- one of the main roads into a section of the hills was so badly washed out that it is going to take months to repair. Around 80 houses flooded but no reports of injury or death which is good.Had a drive by the beach today- very dirty looking water from the huge amount coming down the rivers and also stirring up the water. And more rain forecast for next week, hopefully not as much. But they are giving our sandbags in a number of areas as they are very concerned about the potential for more flooding.
> 
> David is no better so I have made an appointment for him to see the doctor again tomorrow. After 3 days of antibiotics he should be picking up by now.


I hope the doctor can find David's problem & get him fixed up soon.
Good that there were no deaths or injuries from the flooding but what a mess those poor homeowners will have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> OOPS..... it should have said 22mm NOT cm! Sorry. :sm19:


???????? here I just told my DH you had 9 inches of rain. We regularly get that much, I'm surprised it would cause flooding


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> P.S. Gage was flabbergasted last night. He didn't understand why so many people were proud of him and encouraging to him after climbing the stairs. I said to him anything you face and challenge to do with your fears is always going to make people proud of you. He just smiled and smiled and smiled. So thank you all????


You go Gage, we all have a fear of something Gage, you are not alone, best thing and sometimes the hardest is to face them and conquer them. You go Gage we are ALL cheering you on.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all my dear friends from near and far. It has been ages since I have connected with you all. And I know I am way behind on what is happening in your lives. I am sure there has been highs and lows but knowing you all I know you have weathered them together.
> I hope you remember me, I love in the USA and in a northern state by Canada, North Dakota. This site and has helped me through many sleepless nights of worries and concerns.
> I will try to update you on where my energy has been these past few months.
> After my brother in laws death in mid January my husband and I have spent as much time as we can helping my sister and her son get things under control. Her son and only child graduated in May from HS so now she is alone. This past week she had to put her long time companion, her golden retriever to sleep, that again was very hard for her and us, he was such a gentle soul and so good for her after her husbands death.
> ...


Good to hear from you, Linda, we were just talking about the people who we've been missing lately & you were one.
That's scary for your DH but good it's been taken care of & he's doing well. 
Condolences on the loss of your BIL, good you could be there for your sister 
I hope the new job works out well, I remember you were not happy with the old one & didn't you have to drive quite a distance too?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Spider, so good to hear from you and learn that things are getting much better for you. Matthew's new project is already looking wonderful. Kindly let Matthew know how much we love that he shares his works in progress with us. 
Our area got on a roundabout mania several years ago and replaced most of the four way stops with roundabouts. It was at a roundabout that I was rear-ended by a guy texting and paying no attention. I must admit, I hate them, especially those with built up centers so that you can only see four feet ahead of you. The built up centers are to be "beautifully scenic" but make them very dangerous. I've learned how to get to the same end point by using a different route without the roundabouts whenever possible. 
Had a brief bout of GI upset which delayed my trip to SD by a day. Fortunately able to re-book our flight and go tomorrow, but will cut us a day of time with my sister. Still, feeling better and excited to go tomorrow. I need a vacation I think. I will try and update her old desktop computer and get rid of the un-needed cookies. If all goes well, I will be able to check in on all of you tomorrow from the sunshine state.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Currently sitting with David in emergency. He has been getting a bit worse and now as well finding the light hurts his eyes he has swelling in his eyes so I decided it needed checking sooner rather than later.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Currently sitting with David in emergency. He has been getting a bit worse and now as well finding the light hurts his eyes he has swelling in his eyes so I decided it needed checking sooner rather than later.


 So glad you are there. Prayers for you and that the doctor can quickly diagnose and treat him so he feels better.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Currently sitting with David in emergency. He has been getting a bit worse and now as well finding the light hurts his eyes he has swelling in his eyes so I decided it needed checking sooner rather than later.


Pray he gets better! Hugs to both of you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 70. Have to go out for a while. Back later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, amount of rain causing flooding also has to do with soil. Here, on the desert, we don't have soil. We have sand and caliche. So even 2 or 3", at once causes bad flooding. Our annual rainfall, on a good year, is 3-3.5". We have had 4 years of drought.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, amount of rain causing flooding also has to do with soil. Here, on the desert, we don't have soil. We have sand and caliche. So even 2 or 3", at once causes bad flooding. Our annual rainfall, on a good year, is 3-3.5". We have had 4 years of drought.


Lots of flooding in Florida too because of sand. Have gotten lots of rain in a day and all gone in less than 30 minutes. Thankful I'm on high ground in this community. Definitely get more than you get per year. Are you still in drought?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:45pm and I have muffins on the table in front of the window cooling. 

Macaroons for me and whomever wants some and muffins for Gage. He might have a friend here tonight after school. So a snack for them.

Decided on short sleeves for the little sweater and have started the matching hat


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

They are keeping David in Emergency overnight, doing a scan and giving some intravenous antibiotics. And stronger pain relief. I'll go home soon and get some sleep then see what is going on later this morning as it is now 2.25am.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That commute doesn't sound like fun at all. We have several "express" roads which have traffic lights that go through some of our industrial areas. There are frontage roads to either side of the express lanes. Generally, they do keep the traffic moving quite a bit faster than the regular streets which are controlled via four-way stop signs. We don't have a lot of roundabouts in our area, but more and more are being put in with the new construction.
> 
> Thinking of you today and sending hugs and prayers. I hope the oxygen situation got straightened out and that your family got to enjoy some time together with the football and chili meal.


All got sorted and son is now home . Although he did have what he thinks was a panic attack this morning and luckily enough I got there without hitting any major traffic jams 
He has some fluid round his ankles but the doctor has kept an eye on them and he will be getting home care


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Linda. So nice to have you at the tea party again. My ex husband also had a pituitary tumor. Mayo is the best. Tom had his removed at what was then St. Luke's in Fargo by a neurosurgeon from Pittsburgh for a very short time. He was a specialist in the kind of microsurgery he was able to use in this case. It had taken a very long time to diagnose what was going on with him. Hope the new job goes well for you; sounds just right. Good you could be such a good support for your sister.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> They are keeping David in Emergency overnight, doing a scan and giving some intravenous antibiotics. And stronger pain relief. I'll go home soon and get some sleep then see what is going on later this morning as it is now 2.25am.


Hope they can sort something out for your husband Margaret . It is a worry though when you don't exactly know what the problem is .


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a busy week. I read some as I can but not much time to comment. Matthew has started working on his next drawing. This is another Dianna photograph that Matthew has been wanting to draw for more than a year. I think it will be this year's Christmas card.


Love it!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Thanks Mel and Julie, glad to be back. Rainy day today. It really looks like a fall day even though we have had a great summer and not any cool days really yet.
> Going to bake Apple bars today to bring to a church dinner tonight we are invited to. So it should smell good around here today. Then hope to crochet some. A lot of projects have piled up lately.
> And I need another cup of coffee to really get moving.


Nice to hear from you again Linda and glad to hear that your feet are getting better and that it is good news about your husband


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how exciting, congratulations!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He will learn one day, hopefully. lol
> Now we have to cut the grass really short and turn off the sprinklers to see if there is a leak under the foundation. Keeping fingers crossed that there isn't, as the house is on a cement foundation, and if there is, it will mean jackhammering up her floors to about the middle of the house.


Sure hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Currently sitting with David in emergency. He has been getting a bit worse and now as well finding the light hurts his eyes he has swelling in his eyes so I decided it needed checking sooner rather than later.


Oh dear, hopefully all being sorted by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Spider, so good to hear from you and learn that things are getting much better for you. Matthew's new project is already looking wonderful. Kindly let Matthew know how much we love that he shares his works in progress with us.
> Our area got on a roundabout mania several years ago and replaced most of the four way stops with roundabouts. It was at a roundabout that I was rear-ended by a guy texting and paying no attention. I must admit, I hate them, especially those with built up centers so that you can only see four feet ahead of you. The built up centers are to be "beautifully scenic" but make them very dangerous. I've learned how to get to the same end point by using a different route without the roundabouts whenever possible.
> Had a brief bout of GI upset which delayed my trip to SD by a day. Fortunately able to re-book our flight and go tomorrow, but will cut us a day of time with my sister. Still, feeling better and excited to go tomorrow. I need a vacation I think. I will try and update her old desktop computer and get rid of the un-needed cookies. If all goes well, I will be able to check in on all of you tomorrow from the sunshine state.


Have a wonderful break, sorry it had to be shortened.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I have muffins on the table in front of the window cooling.
> 
> Macaroons for me and whomever wants some and muffins for Gage. He might have a friend here tonight after school. So a snack for them.
> 
> Decided on short sleeves for the little sweater and have started the matching hat


All looks lovely, Mel!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I've just been chatting to Julie and we were discussing pickled ginger which I had with some Sushi today. I have a recipe I will share with you for a vegetable pickle using a variety of crunchy Veges.
> 
> Mixed Vegetable Pickles.
> 10 metric cups of assorted Veges, e.g onion, beans, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, sweet bell peppers, asparagus, radish.
> ...


Sounds so good. Thanks, Fan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds so good. Thanks, Fan.


Thank you Liz, I made up a jar of pickled ginger yesterday using same syrup. It's nice to have if your stomach is unsettled.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Spider, so good to hear from you and learn that things are getting much better for you. Matthew's new project is already looking wonderful. Kindly let Matthew know how much we love that he shares his works in progress with us.
> Our area got on a roundabout mania several years ago and replaced most of the four way stops with roundabouts. It was at a roundabout that I was rear-ended by a guy texting and paying no attention. I must admit, I hate them, especially those with built up centers so that you can only see four feet ahead of you. The built up centers are to be "beautifully scenic" but make them very dangerous. I've learned how to get to the same end point by using a different route without the roundabouts whenever possible.
> Had a brief bout of GI upset which delayed my trip to SD by a day. Fortunately able to re-book our flight and go tomorrow, but will cut us a day of time with my sister. Still, feeling better and excited to go tomorrow. I need a vacation I think. I will try and update her old desktop computer and get rid of the un-needed cookies. If all goes well, I will be able to check in on all of you tomorrow from the sunshine state.


Hope you are over your flu bug quickly & have a good vacation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Currently sitting with David in emergency. He has been getting a bit worse and now as well finding the light hurts his eyes he has swelling in his eyes so I decided it needed checking sooner rather than later.


That doesn't sound good, hope they get him fixed up quickly


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I've been reading on main forum for 16th Sept. And found a topic under main discussions called The Sound of Silence.
It's s music video of the song, sung by a guy with an amazingly powerful voice. He's from a heavy metal band called Disturbed. But don't let that put you off as his rendition is incredible.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan I have seen that video. I have to agree that he has a powerful voice and he makes you feel something inside when he sings it. I myself have been a fan of Disturbed for years listening to their music. It is definately something everyone should hear☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Margaret I hope the doctors get things figured out for David. I feel for him with all the sinus and head pain. Glad to hear he is getting a bit stronger pain meds to help him cope. 


Finished the hat and it is such a cute set.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Fan I have seen that video. I have to agree that he has a powerful voice and he makes you feel something inside when he sings it. I myself have been a fan of Disturbed for years listening to their music. It is definately something everyone should hear☺


It's the first time I've heard of that band as not a heavy metal fan normally but oh boy what a voice! I'm going to check them out now for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan, yes! Hoping for heavy snow in the Sierras this winter. It would be nice to get some rain on desert too. I tried googling rainfall for Ridgecrest for this year and 2015, but so far no success. As rainfall season start in July I'm pretty sure we have had no registered rainfall this year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sweet. And the snacks look sweet also.
Margaret, sure hope they find out what is wrong and can start treating it.
Sonja, so sorry DS had panic attack. Hope this doesn't prevent home visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joan, yes! Hoping for heavy snow in the Sierras this winter. It would be nice to get some rain on desert too. I tried googling rainfall for Ridgecrest for this year and 2015, but so far no success. As rainfall season start in July I'm pretty sure we have had no registered rainfall this year.


That sounds pretty drastic, Joy- not good when you are prone to wildfires.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Spider, so good to hear from you and learn that things are getting much better for you. Matthew's new project is already looking wonderful. Kindly let Matthew know how much we love that he shares his works in progress with us.
> Our area got on a roundabout mania several years ago and replaced most of the four way stops with roundabouts. It was at a roundabout that I was rear-ended by a guy texting and paying no attention. I must admit, I hate them, especially those with built up centers so that you can only see four feet ahead of you. The built up centers are to be "beautifully scenic" but make them very dangerous. I've learned how to get to the same end point by using a different route without the roundabouts whenever possible.
> Had a brief bout of GI upset which delayed my trip to SD by a day. Fortunately able to re-book our flight and go tomorrow, but will cut us a day of time with my sister. Still, feeling better and excited to go tomorrow. I need a vacation I think. I will try and update her old desktop computer and get rid of the un-needed cookies. If all goes well, I will be able to check in on all of you tomorrow from the sunshine state.


Glad to hear you are feeling better and able to change flights 
Have a great visit with your sister


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, sweet. And the snacks look sweet also.
> Margaret, sure hope they find out what is wrong and can start treating it.
> Sonja, so sorry DS had panic attack. Hope this doesn't prevent home visit.


No it didn't Joy and they are all eating snacks and watching the football now at his house . 
While I'm sat in the living room in perfect silence admiring my handiwork , can't remember last time living area and kitchen looked so clean and tidy even mishka has had a brush and clean although she did have a lot to say about that , typical female ???? Not a pot , cup or pan in sight and best of all no TV blaring . I'm sure it sighed a thank you for the rest :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - the doctor seems to think i am going to live - i think so too. just not a lot of energy right now.

another lovely day - but there is definitely a feel of fall in the cool air. comfortable in the sun but i would want a sweater on if i was sitting in the shade. we are to have a couple of 80+° days next week which i am looking forward to. now if they would just last until november winter wouldn't seem so long.

everyone is going to the game tonight - playing our biggest rival - ayersville. it is the River Bowl 16 or something like that. the two schools are on opposite sides of the Maumee River. so i will hold down the fort - blanco will no doubt be here - he doesn't like staying alone. there hasn't been much on television - wonder if tonight will be any better. if not i will just watch off my queue.

i need to read and catch up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't enjoy driving in that either - round abouts always confuse me as to where exactly i need to be. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Oh the joy ( not ) I'm getting ready to set off for the hospice. While the journey is not long it's along what I call our version of spaghetti junction with double roundabouts and traffic lights , do any other countries have traffic lights on motorways ? through a heavy industrial area/ retail area . Lots of heavy goods vehicles , plus this time of the morning it's very busy with people traveling to work and now it's just decided to absolutely pour down , the rain is bouncing
> Oh well it could be worse At least I'm not a cyclist


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking sweater melody - what are you going to bake? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am here on Fall fair weekend here in Fergus. The sun is shining but it chilly here. It will warm up through the day.
> 
> Hoping the doctor prescribes something stronger for Davids sinus infection. I am prone to them and hate hate hate having one. The Las seriously horrible one I had my face swelled so bad and I was asked by the hospital if I had taken any trauma to my face. My lip split from all the swelling almost all on my left side. Took three different doses of antibiotics and a week off work to start feeling normal again.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hearing from you linda - there certainly was a lot going on in your life - hopefully now it will slow down and you can start enjoying things again that had to be put on the sidelines. tons of healing energy zooming to wrap around your husband and hopefully the report on the next visit will be all good news. hope your sister is slowly getting her life back together - bless you for being there or her and her son. it will be good hearing from you more regularly again. --- sam



Spider said:


> Good morning all my dear friends from near and far. It has been ages since I have connected with you all. And I know I am way behind on what is happening in your lives. I am sure there has been highs and lows but knowing you all I know you have weathered them together.
> I hope you remember me, I love in the USA and in a northern state by Canada, North Dakota. This site and has helped me through many sleepless nights of worries and concerns.
> I will try to update you on where my energy has been these past few months.
> After my brother in laws death in mid January my husband and I have spent as much time as we can helping my sister and her son get things under control. Her son and only child graduated in May from HS so now she is alone. This past week she had to put her long time companion, her golden retriever to sleep, that again was very hard for her and us, he was such a gentle soul and so good for her after her husbands death.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy david's way - hopefully the doctor can give him something that will help him get better fast. swelling in his eyes is not good - will be anxious to see what you find out. --- sam



darowil said:


> Currently sitting with David in emergency. He has been getting a bit worse and now as well finding the light hurts his eyes he has swelling in his eyes so I decided it needed checking sooner rather than later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute melody - anxious to see the hat. --- sam --- ooh macaroons - sounds good to me.



gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I have muffins on the table in front of the window cooling.
> 
> Macaroons for me and whomever wants some and muffins for Gage. He might have a friend here tonight after school. So a snack for them.
> 
> Decided on short sleeves for the little sweater and have started the matching hat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a good plan - hope you both get some sleep. --- sam



darowil said:


> They are keeping David in Emergency overnight, doing a scan and giving some intravenous antibiotics. And stronger pain relief. I'll go home soon and get some sleep then see what is going on later this morning as it is now 2.25am.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very very cute melody --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Margaret I hope the doctors get things figured out for David. I feel for him with all the sinus and head pain. Glad to hear he is getting a bit stronger pain meds to help him cope.
> 
> Finished the hat and it is such a cute set.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are over your flu bug quickly & have a good vacation


Thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey folks - it's time. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-1.html#9638119


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, amount of rain causing flooding also has to do with soil. Here, on the desert, we don't have soil. We have sand and caliche. So even 2 or 3", at once causes bad flooding. Our annual rainfall, on a good year, is 3-3.5". We have had 4 years of drought.


I knew that about your area but didn't realize it was like that where Margaret & Cathy live


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I've been reading on main forum for 16th Sept. And found a topic under main discussions called The Sound of Silence.
> It's s music video of the song, sung by a guy with an amazingly powerful voice. He's from a heavy metal band called Disturbed. But don't let that put you off as his rendition is incredible.


I have seen that on Facebook , it's really good.
I made your pickle recipe this morning with the last little cukes from the garden & added about the same amount of carrots. I hope the family like it as its pretty easy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No it didn't Joy and they are all eating snacks and watching the football now at his house .
> While I'm sat in the living room in perfect silence admiring my handiwork , can't remember last time living area and kitchen looked so clean and tidy even mishka has had a brush and clean although she did have a lot to say about that , typical female ???? Not a pot , cup or pan in sight and best of all no TV blaring . I'm sure it sighed a thank you for the rest :sm02:


Can that cleaning fairy come to my house now????? I did clean the bathrooms & put the towels to wash this morning but the floors are a disaster & everything needs dusting. I decided I wasn't doing the floors til I got the last if the potatoes hauled to the cold room- I dug another 9-5 gallon pails this morning, put 5 downstairs & the other 4 in DS garage to be donated somewhere. There's still about 30 hills to dig & DS1 said he might take them. Now that I've got that done I've not got enough ambition left to clean???? I grew some Linzer Delecta potatoes this year, wow were they productive, a 5 gallon pail from only 4 hills, they are a fingerling potatoe, shaped like a banana, I like them roasted or just sliced raw & fried, my fussy DH doesn't really like them, give him plain ordinary potatoes, preferably boiled????, I get tired of that!
Hope you enjoy your quiet evening & the guys enjoy their football. Great that your sin got home & settled again, hope he can stay there for a while


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are keeping David in Emergency overnight, doing a scan and giving some intravenous antibiotics. And stronger pain relief. I'll go home soon and get some sleep then see what is going on later this morning as it is now 2.25am.


Sorry to hear that - but glad that he's in there where he can get the IV treatments he needs. Hard on you too. Hope you are able to get some sleep before going back. Hope he gets better quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All got sorted and son is now home . Although he did have what he thinks was a panic attack this morning and luckily enough I got there without hitting any major traffic jams
> He has some fluid round his ankles but the doctor has kept an eye on them and he will be getting home care


Glad to hear that the oxygen situation got sorted, but not such good news (except for the light traffic). I'm glad that he's getting good care - I'm not surprised about the possible panic attack - hope the Dr. can give him something for that too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have seen that on Facebook , it's really good.
> I made your pickle recipe this morning with the last little cukes from the garden & added about the same amount of carrots. I hope the family like it as its pretty easy.


That's great it is easy and very good tasting too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back Linda. 
Great work Matthew. Congratulations on facing a fear and taking it on Gage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where do you find the epattern books for the caron cakes?


RookieRetiree said:


> I got a couple of them and pulled them apart to see the color changes. The color runs are very long and pretty consistent so if you figure out the number of stitches that uses up the full color run, you'll get some nice stripes. The color changes are very abrubt. Most of each succeeding color run is about the same length as the first one so will continue in striped design - once in awhile, though, you may have to cut and splice to get the next color to start at the next row. If you don't care about exact striping or abrupt changes, it's very nice yarn and it's very soft and a very good bargai especially when on sale for around $4.50. There are now all kinds of epattern books that have designs specifically for this yarn. Worth a try.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Gage "way to go"; proud that he stepped up and faced his fear in climbing those steps! Tell him my DD's Tai Kwon Do instructor visited my class when I was teaching and had me demonstrate breaking a board for the class. One of the kids commented "sure don't want to mess with Mrs. Settle!" I got a chuckle out of that! It all is a matter of self control and discipline. Glad Gage is enjoying the Karate.



gagesmom said:


> Almost midnight and I am caught up.
> 
> Slept really well last night but dragged my rear end all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> P.S. Gage was flabbergasted last night. He didn't understand why so many people were proud of him and encouraging to him after climbing the stairs. I said to him anything you face and challenge to do with your fears is always going to make people proud of you. He just smiled and smiled and smiled. So thank you all????


Gage is part of the KTP family and means a lot to us. We want him to be happy and do well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Gwen and Mary☺☺☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great idea margaret - i will remember that one. --- sam


The suggestion for two lots of buttonholes is from Elizabeth Zimmerman. The band idea I think I have read here on KP-or made it up!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely Fan!


Fan said:


> Ok here is the original photo of me, the avatar is out of focus somehow. I was all dressed up for a wedding earlier this year.
> A rare sight indeed, as am not a dress wearer normally, usually very casual, jeans, boots, sweaters, for winter and shirts teeshirts flip flops for summer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where do you find the epattern books for the caron cakes?


There are quite a few jumping on the Caron cakes bandwagon, so I'm sure there will be many more patterns coming forward. Here are some that I've seen so far. The Ravelry search should pull any new projects that have been added over time.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/caron-cakes/projects

http://thecrochetcrowd.com/tag/caron-cakes/

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421736-1.html

There are constantly new ones out on Pinterest also:

https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=caron%20cakes&rs=typed&term_meta[]=caron%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=cakes%7Ctyped

Enjoy! I haven't opened mine yet - have been mesmerized by math and needlework concept: Here are some of the things I've been playing with to wrap my brain around the concept.

https://www.pinterest.com/EmmaJaneHickman/maths-and-knitting-crochet/

https://hellohart.com/2015/05/25/the-mathematics-of-crochet/

http://www.woollythoughts.com/foldingcushions.html

http://mentalfloss.com/article/86016/6-math-concepts-explained-knitting-and-crochet


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning. 
Had my first solo patient sitting late yesterday afternoon and now this morning I am doing and eight hour shift. 
Mel, Gage did great!!mits tough sometimes to overcome some things. And your baking looks as perfect as your knitting. 
Round a bouts have hit our area and I wish they would go away, no one ever knows what to do. 
Perfect fall morning out, love September. 
Hope David gets some answers and you all can rest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Me by "Linden" our ancient cedar tree.


What a very nice picture of you and that is certainly some spectacular tree. I've never seen a Linden.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Amazing I am up-to-date, ha! Very busy also very tired, today at least is a day for myself I don't need to go to my friends place to oversee his house renovations. The stair installer has to drive nearly 3 hours one way to collect the lower steps from the manufacturer. Have been reading all the posts but not able to answer on his Notebook as I never remember what my password is, lol! Excuses, excuses, then till I'm home again, done whatever needs to be done in my home I'm so tired I go to bed.
> 
> Not sleeping well at all lately, hopefully I will find out sometime next week what the problem with my leg is. Oh dear this is an on going situation for me, never in a million years thought I'd have these problems in my old age but then again who does. Nothing serious I'm guessing or hoping at least. Beginning of this year my knee kept giving out, then lots of night cramps, oh yes I know, I know too much red wine, lol. Ha! Not really only drink red wine for special meals or occasions as I know it does give me cramps so prefer to drink a glass of white wine.
> Took myself into the ER Tuesday or actually Wednesday morning at 2am as I just couldn't sleep with the pain and I'd even taken an Advil.
> ...


I'm sorry to read that you're having so much trouble with your leg. Hopefully the doctor will be able to correct the problem. I know how unpleasant it can be because I have restless leg syndrome and also a pain in my right calf. I know that it's due to my bad back because I have had a CT scan and that's the reason. The doctor told me that it would require surgery and at this point, I don't plan to do that.

By now, your daughter must be visiting and telling you all about her trip. I'm sure you're glad to see her home safe and sound.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


Good news!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes to both questions. In fact, if your dog is barking too much you can be reported, if you have a dog on a chain/leash run that is fastened to a tree or stake in the ground you can be reported (not allowed here!). The only time you can have your dog off leash is in a fenced yard or a community "leash free" fenced area. We have a "leash free" area at one of the parks near our house commonly referred to as the dog park. Unfortunately it is being remodeled and the temporary leash free fenced area does not have water or shade. The general park does have nice trails through the woods though and you can take your dogs there IF you have them on a leash.


Wow. Stakes are sold here with long leads so that we can let our dogs stay out and still be on our property. I have one for Candy but don't very often leave her out by herself. I like to keep an eye on her because she goes crazy if she sees a squirrel or a rabbit. We have two leash-free parks, one for small dogs and the other for large. They supply water, and poopie bags as well, although there are some people who can't be bothered to pick up after their dogs. We have a children's park here and I am amazed to see dog poop there. Obviously, they don't have children or they wouldn't leave the poop there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's been an on-again, off-again rainy day. Our Fair is on and I wanted to go. Now I don't think I've got the energy to go out again. I got caught in the rain this morning and was soaked. I think I'll take Candy for a walk and see how I feel after that. TTYL. (on page 87 and still haves 10 pages to go.)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Our fair is on here too. Has been pouring here all day. ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks Mel and Julie, glad to be back. Rainy day today. It really looks like a fall day even though we have had a great summer and not any cool days really yet.
> Going to bake Apple bars today to bring to a church dinner tonight we are invited to. So it should smell good around here today. Then hope to crochet some. A lot of projects have piled up lately.
> And I need another cup of coffee to really get moving.


Great to hear from you again. Gosh you have had a busy and worrying time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? here I just told my DH you had 9 inches of rain. We regularly get that much, I'm surprised it would cause flooding


 :sm06: No that wasnt what caused flooding. The floods were already happening a few days earlier, rivers rising and poor drainage etc.

The day we had 22mm was surprising as only half our city got it and the other half got nothing. Just thought that was weird. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Currently sitting with David in emergency. He has been getting a bit worse and now as well finding the light hurts his eyes he has swelling in his eyes so I decided it needed checking sooner rather than later.


Oh dear, I will read on and see the outcome....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No it didn't Joy and they are all eating snacks and watching the football now at his house .
> While I'm sat in the living room in perfect silence admiring my handiwork , can't remember last time living area and kitchen looked so clean and tidy even mishka has had a brush and clean although she did have a lot to say about that , typical female ???? Not a pot , cup or pan in sight and best of all no TV blaring . I'm sure it sighed a thank you for the rest :sm02:


I am SO glad that your son managed to get home after all and enjoy the football. Nice for you to get caught up a bit with the cleaning also.

I need a cleaning fairly here at the moment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a busy week. I read some as I can but not much time to comment. Matthew has started working on his next drawing. This is another Dianna photograph that Matthew has been wanting to draw for more than a year. I think it will be this year's Christmas card.


I see the start of another beautiful drawing. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just recently purchased a new blender/food processor where I can make smoothies, frozen drinks and soups. I made a pineapple/mango/strawberry/spinach smoothie for breakfast and just now had some fresh homemade cream of broccoli soup for dinner. Both were delicious. I can see me utilizing this machine everyday. The little Ninja blender will be going to GoodWill.
> 
> I was at the company where I've been consulting almost a year now to finish up so odds and ends (still not completely done as still waiting on some answers) and met with the new Vice President. She has come up with a plan to keep me there for a few more months with some pretty fun sounding activities. I'm mulling it over, but will probably do it---my caveat is that it has to be more manageable in my time requirements; no more of these 40+ hours per week of work commitments because I was working on things with deadlines. The new activities will be more research, project management and back room expertise and all that sounds much better.


Glad that you're happy with the new job proposal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not crazy about the smell of cedar, it makes me think of rodents????????, my niece used cedar shavings in the gerbils cages & I don't like anything that resembles a rat????
> 
> We have lots of spruce around here & jackpine in the Forrest, some have cedar shrubs but they don't survive in my yard


Odd as it sounds, for as much as I hate mice and rats, I don't mind gerbils. I even held them when DS had them. Think he had 3-4.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. No accidents of any kind either! Gwen glad that's behind you now but sorry pup has a rap sheet now. Sonja prayers continue for you and yours. Hot day today and sat with the dogs again. Making progress with coffee cross stitch and should be done over the weekend. Got a phone call from realtor a few minutes to give me an update. Was put online Tuesday and as of this AM 17 saved as favorite. He didn't call me about that. He asked if I wanted to sell the house today for full asking price! I think you know what I said! Waiting for the contract email to be sent to me shortly. He said the closing date is 10/28! My head is spinning. The houses across the street from me took over 6 months and layout was almost the same too. They finally sold it right after I bought the new house. Hugs to all!


That's great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was naughty today....went to Michaels because they had the Caron Cakes on sale for $4.59. Somehow way too many ended up in my car....weeeeee! Also yesterday got a new phone. Not the newest Iphone 7 but an 6 something or other. So glad to be back on an iphone. I was not overly pleased with the samsung over time. Spent this afternoon putting together a new "journal" with all my passwords and ids; actually made two of them. One for my purse and one for the house. I printed each website, id, and password on address labels and put them in the journals with abc tabs. Will be much easier than trying to remember them. I had it before but had scribbled out and made changes so much it was pretty messy. This way I just update the computer file and reprint or hand write on the label and stick it over the old. Whoa....me getting organized????...I must be coming down with something!!! LOL


Good price for the Caron cakes.

Great idea for the password notebook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was so much fun!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, ha! I'm still laughing at her yelling at you, ha!! Testing, testing to see how far she can get away with whatever with Grandma & Grandpa..... Didn't we all do this when we were young......... Some things never change do they.


Oh, yes, we are testing! And trying to figure out all those strange new emotions and how to deal with them! She did really well all weekend considering she is 2 1/2. No nap at all on Friday. Slept in the tent well, even with all the trains and noise. I will try to post a few pics on the new tp. Trying to get caught up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great holiday.
> Melody, I'm glad Gage us enjoying karate.
> 
> I had a note from Jackie- Bubba Love ,tonight, she's been very busy with family & her foster baby. She's been reading along when she has time. She has a new grandson too.


Congratulations Jackie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon - then to the license bureau for new driver's license and two new handicap parking placards - one for each of the vehicles i drive - that way i don't need to remember to take it with me. --- sam


Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all my dear friends from near and far. It has been ages since I have connected with you all. And I know I am way behind on what is happening in your lives. I am sure there has been highs and lows but knowing you all I know you have weathered them together.
> I hope you remember me, I love in the USA and in a northern state by Canada, North Dakota. This site and has helped me through many sleepless nights of worries and concerns.
> I will try to update you on where my energy has been these past few months.
> After my brother in laws death in mid January my husband and I have spent as much time as we can helping my sister and her son get things under control. Her son and only child graduated in May from HS so now she is alone. This past week she had to put her long time companion, her golden retriever to sleep, that again was very hard for her and us, he was such a gentle soul and so good for her after her husbands death.
> ...


Oh Linda! It is SO good to see your post! Sending up prayers for your sister, your DH, and you. You have been in our thought.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Currently sitting with David in emergency. He has been getting a bit worse and now as well finding the light hurts his eyes he has swelling in his eyes so I decided it needed checking sooner rather than later.


Hoping that by the time I catch up that David is on the road to recovery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All got sorted and son is now home . Although he did have what he thinks was a panic attack this morning and luckily enough I got there without hitting any major traffic jams
> He has some fluid round his ankles but the doctor has kept an eye on them and he will be getting home care


Great news! Except for the panic attack.


----------

